# La mamma totale chiama le corna?



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
> La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


Diciamo che però queste inclinazioni in una donna si vedono abbastanza bene da prima eh? 

Che dicono i tuoi amici al riguardo? 

Tutti storditi e sorpresi pronti a giurare che prima nessuno se ne sarebbe mai assolutamente accorto?


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
> La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


Ne conosco anch'io qualcuna. I papà ogni tanto si sfogano. Arrivano anticipatamente la fine delle lezioni come se quella mezz'ora fosse per loro liberatoria. Vedi proprio i loro muscoli sciogliersi sulla sedia.
Uomini che hanno perso il ruolo di amante e marito, rilegati nel ruolo di padri, inadeguati tra l'altro.
Le mamme si lamentano degli stessi uomini  dicendo che non aiutano in casa, che non ne fanno mai una buona. Dicono proprio, come hai detto tu, che sembra loro di avere un altro bambino in casa.
Non sono tutte così, fortunatamente. 
Non voglio arrivare a dire che si meritano le corna ma una bella svegliata è bene se la diano.
Essere mamme non significa non essere più donne per i propri mariti.
Che poi quando le incontri fuori dal contesto famiglia, diventano come le ragazze che vi davano ragione ieri


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
> La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


premesso che la mamma totale come la chiami tu non cade da Venere, una quota parte di responsabilità è di chi non se ne accorge. a meno che tu faccia l'errore di un mio amico che ha ingravidato la madre del primo figlio al primo incontro.

detto questo, la mamma totale è lo specchio del drogato di lavoro maschile.   chiaro che se ti dimentichi dell'esistenza del coniuge, prima o poi il coniuge va altrove


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che però queste inclinazioni in una donna si vedono abbastanza bene da prima eh?
> 
> Che dicono i tuoi amici al riguardo?
> 
> Tutti storditi e sorpresi pronti a giurare che prima nessuno se ne sarebbe mai assolutamente accorto?


Storditi no, però io questi segnali da prima non è che li abbia notati un granché. Anche la mia ex moglie è passata da anima della festa ad essere una spicciarogne professionista. E una spicciarogne la assumo, mica me la scopo.
Pure i miei amici non è che avessero questo occhio profetico piantato in fronte. Ad un paio il rincoglionimento è subentrato tra il primo e il secondo figlio, figurati.



Vera ha detto:


> Che poi quando le incontri fuori dal contesto famiglia, diventano come le ragazze che vi davano ragione ieri


Appunto 



perplesso ha detto:


> premesso che la mamma totale come la chiami tu non cade da Venere, una quota parte di responsabilità è di chi non se ne accorge. a meno che tu faccia l'errore di un mio amico che ha ingravidato la madre del primo figlio al primo incontro.
> 
> detto questo, la mamma totale è lo specchio del drogato di lavoro maschile.   chiaro che se ti dimentichi dell'esistenza del coniuge, prima o poi il coniuge va altrove


Lo sai che invece secondo me la differenza sta esattamente in questo? La mamma totale spesso da Venere casca eccome, mentre il drogato di lavoro di solito te lo prendi già drogato di lavoro prima...


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo sai che invece secondo me la differenza sta esattamente in questo? La mamma totale spesso da Venere casca eccome, mentre il drogato di lavoro di solito te lo prendi già drogato di lavoro prima...


boh, magari il contesto in provincia è diverso, ma quelle che diventeranno mamme totali si vedono già in fase di fidanzamento, basta parlar loro di prospettive future.

ne ho sottomano diversi casi pure io.  va detto che in almeno 2-3 di questi casi, il marito è in effetti un figlio supplementare e nel ruolo ci sta anche bene


----------



## stany (4 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che però queste inclinazioni in una donna si vedono abbastanza bene da prima eh?
> 
> Che dicono i tuoi amici al riguardo?
> 
> Tutti storditi e sorpresi pronti a giurare che prima nessuno se ne sarebbe mai assolutamente accorto?


Non penso proprio che si veda dall'inizio! Si vede solo vivendo come si dice.
Esaurito il compito fecondatorio,il maschio perde quell'attrattività che sta alla base della selezione naturale. 
E perché tenevano le famiglie ,i matrimoni, cento anni fa? E ce lo siamo detti un sacco di volte. 
La routine, le bollette, ammazzano un bel po'!
Quando il testosterone inevitabilmente si abbasserà, allora si potranno riconsiderare quegli aspetti che fanno stare assieme due persone ; e quando sarà, magari coinciderà con l'autonomia dei figli che si spera divengano autonomi prima dei 40...
Forse sbaglierò ma nella società contadina patriarcale o comunque di un secolo addietro, il ruolo della donna era di procreare per la società, il lavoro ,le guerre ; oggi che almeno delle ultime due motivazioni se n'è fatto a meno (per carenza della prima,e scomparsa nel nostro mondo della seconda) , il ruolo di filiazione viene vissuto dalla donna come realizzazione personale. E c'è poco da fare: il maschio è tagliato fuori da questa consapevolezza; al netto dei  padri che se ne vanno allo stadio e  trascurano completamente la famiglia, magari adducendo l'alibi di sentirsi trascurati.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Storditi no, però io questi segnali da prima non è che li abbia notati un granché. Anche la mia ex moglie è passata da anima della festa ad essere una spicciarogne professionista. E una spicciarogne la assumo, mica me la scopo.
> Pure i miei amici non è che avessero questo occhio profetico piantato in fronte. Ad un paio il rincoglionimento è subentrato tra il primo e il secondo figlio, figurati.


Come dice @Vera se la mamma totale la becchi fuori dalla famiglia ti dirà perfino che hai ragione tu e sembra essere dalla tua parte

Nel senso che secondo me si vede da altri aspetti rispetto a uno stile di vita che magari preso fuori da un contesto familiare, restituisce una immagine molto diversa da quella della mamma totale. 

Poi è chiaro che sono sempre percezioni passibili di errore, ma ad esempio una femmina che manifesta in qualche modo dei vuoti (magari proprio con i modi stravaganti di riempire quei vuoti) come arrivano dei figli trova un riempitivo ideale. 

Insomma Arci.. Senza nessuna polemica, ma quello che hai descritto mi pare un po' come un raduno di polli bullizzati dalla volpe di turno, ecco


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Storditi no, però io questi segnali da prima non è che li abbia notati un granché. Anche la mia ex moglie è passata da anima della festa ad essere una spicciarogne professionista.


Ma è così strano? Ho letto parecchi post dove si accenna a queste tematiche, e mi è venuta in mente una sorta di muta, una muta del manto a volte esterno (estremizzato in un mollare un portamento e anche abbigliamento più sexy per indossare il famosissimo tutone antisesso) più volte interno.
In natura quando nascono i cuccioli la femmina non è che si cachi più di tanto il maschio, laddove rimane vicino a lei per aiutare ad accudire la prole, eppure il maschio non sembra soffrirne. I leoni uccidono i cuccioli delle femmine (non i propri, quelli degli altri) perchè solo dopo la morte di questi la femmina tornerà in estro.
Tra donne ho sentito spesso dire che l'istinto materno ti viene dopo, quando rimani incinta, anche se fino al giorno prima non sapevi di averlo, anche se l'ho sempre considerata un'espressione piuttosto superficiale, dal momento che una creatura che nasce se ne fa poco dell'istinto a fronte della complessità umana. 
Tu hai avuto amanti che erano madri, e non credo fossero tutte "persone diverse", con a casa Mister Pantofola, che poi sarebbe anche da capire il percorso di Mister Pantofola in caso.
Non so se dentro l'istinto materno ci sia un cambio di pelle, ma se così fosse in fondo non sarebbe poi così assurdo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come dice @Vera se la mamma totale la becchi fuori dalla famiglia ti dirà perfino che hai ragione tu e sembra essere dalla tua parte
> 
> Nel senso che secondo me si vede da altri aspetti rispetto a uno stile di vita che magari preso fuori da un contesto familiare, restituisce una immagine molto diversa da quella della mamma totale.
> 
> ...


Naah. Polli liberi e senza rancore. Tutta gente che, separata ha ricominciato a funzionare (quasi tutti) e vede le cose con un certo distacco. E la volpe spesso,  passa al pollo successivo.
Le analisi vanno fatte tutte, anche quelle che ci stanno sui coglioni.


----------



## danny (4 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che però queste inclinazioni in una donna si vedono abbastanza bene da prima eh?
> 
> Che dicono i tuoi amici al riguardo?
> 
> Tutti storditi e sorpresi pronti a giurare che prima nessuno se ne sarebbe mai assolutamente accorto?


No....
Ho visto donne cambiare al primo figlio...
Totalmente.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma è così strano? Ho letto parecchi post dove si accenna a queste tematiche, e mi è venuta in mente una sorta di muta, una muta del manto a volte esterno (estremizzato in un mollare un portamento e anche abbigliamento più sexy per indossare il famosissimo tutone antisesso) più volte interno.
> In natura quando nascono i cuccioli la femmina non è che si cachi più di tanto il maschio, laddove rimane vicino a lei per aiutare ad accudire la prole, eppure il maschio non sembra soffrirne. I leoni uccidono i cuccioli delle femmine (non i propri, quelli degli altri) perchè solo dopo la morte di questi la femmina tornerà in estro.
> Tra donne ho sentito spesso dire che l'istinto materno ti viene dopo, quando rimani incinta, anche se fino al giorno prima non sapevi di averlo, anche se l'ho sempre considerata un'espressione piuttosto superficiale, dal momento che una creatura che nasce se ne fa poco dell'istinto a fronte della complessità umana.
> Tu hai avuto amanti che erano madri, e non credo fossero tutte "persone diverse", con a casa Mister Pantofola, che poi sarebbe anche da capire il percorso di Mister Pantofola in caso.
> Non so se dentro l'istinto materno ci sia un cambio di pelle, ma se così fosse in fondo non sarebbe poi così assurdo.


In natura Le femmine sono quelle che sfanculano i cuccioli diventati ormai adulti e si organizzano per il giro successivo. Se i tuoi figli hanno due o tre anni, che i genitori gli stiano appresso H 24 lo trovo piuttosto normale, molto meno quando i tuoi figli hanno 10,12, 14 anni e la tua vita viene scandita dall'organizzazione delle loro attività, molto spesso non richieste. Non so come funzionava la tua vita a 10 anni, ma io mi dividevo tra scuola e piscina ed ero praticamente totalmente autonomo, trasferimenti inclusi. La mattina mi vestivo da solo: per carità avevo sempre il cambio pronto per il giorno dopo, ma non è che tra me e mia madre ci sia mai stato un dibattito appassionante sulla mise che dovevo indossare il giorno successivo, come vedo fare da tantissime madri mie coetanee. Lo zaino con i libri me lo guardavo per cazzi miei che se mi scordavo i libri arrivava la nota a casa, i 200 m tra casa mia e dove facevo le elementari me li facevo a piedi per conto mio sia all'andata che al ritorno. Mia madre faceva il taxi per la piscina nel pomeriggio, perché era più lontana, e se uscivo con i capelli bagnati dallo spogliatoio mi spediva dentro a finire di asciugarmi. Ma non sarebbe mai entrata ad aiutarmi perché sarebbe stato automaticamente darmi del ragazzino coglione. e i compiti me li correggeva dopo, col cazzo che si è mai messa lì con me a fare i compiti. E sto parlando di una donna di una cultura oceanica, grazie alla quale ho imparato a leggere e scrivere ben prima della prima elementare. Non certo di una madre disinteressata, però era educazione, non accudimento. Se un figlio lo educhi lo fai per lui. Se invece lo accudisci a oltranza è masturbazione.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No....
> Ho visto donne cambiare al primo figlio...
> Totalmente.


Beh se le avevi viste a buo di fori ubriache  in discoteca, sarà stato uno choc

Ma non sono quelli ripeto i parametri per valutare una apparente metamorfosi


----------



## Skorpio (4 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naah. Polli liberi e senza rancore. Tutta gente che, separata ha ricominciato a funzionare (quasi tutti) e vede le cose con un certo distacco. E la volpe spesso,  passa al pollo successivo.
> Le analisi vanno fatte tutte, anche quelle che ci stanno sui coglioni.


Guardare avanti è sempre la cosa migliore, e anche la più difficile da fare

Mi chiedevo se hai la sensazione che questi tuoi amici, a suo tempo siano stati un po'.. Come dire "bocconcini" da accaparrarsi

Insomma.. Che le rispettive si siano un po' "sistemate" a loro tempo.. É poi arriva il figlio e finalmente si può mandare al cesso l'inutile strumento chiamato marito

Hai con qualcuno dei tuoi compagni di vacanza questa sensazione?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guardare avanti è sempre la cosa migliore, e anche la più difficile da fare
> 
> Mi chiedevo se hai la sensazione che questi tuoi amici, a suo tempo siano stati un po'.. Come dire "bocconcini" da accaparrarsi
> 
> ...


Mah, se parliamo di genetica, e di risolvere gli irrisolti, tutte si "sistemano" procreando. Solo che il marito non viene quasi mai avvisato prima, anche perché nessuno si presterebbe sennò. Se non fossi (stato) molto carino, difficilmente avrei avuto le attenzioni che ho sempre avuto dal gentil sesso. 
Sui soldi, da avvocato, ti dico che é una percezione. I valori si equivalgono quasi sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non sono quelli ripeto i parametri per valutare una *apparente* metamorfosi


Illuminami. Sti parametri?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In natura Le femmine sono quelle che sfanculano i cuccioli diventati ormai adulti e si organizzano successivo. Se i tuoi figli hanno due o tre anni, che i genitori gli stiano appresso H 24 lo trovo Piuttosto normale, molto meno quando i tuoi figli Hanno 10,12, 14 anni e la tua vita viene scandita dall'organizzazione delle loro attività, molto spesso non richieste. Non so come funzionava la tua vita a 10 anni, ma io mi dividevo tra scuola e piscina ed ero praticamente totalmente autonomo, trasferimenti inclusi. La mattina mi vestivo da solo: per carità avevo sempre il cambio pronto per il giorno dopo, ma non è che tra me e mia madre ci sia mai stato un dibattito appassionante sulla mia che dovevo indossare il giorno successivo, Come vedo fare da tantissime madri mie coetanee. Lo zaino con i libri me lo guardavo per cazzi miei che se mi scordavo i libri arrivava la nota a casa, i 200 m tra casa mia e dove facevo le elementari me li facevo a piedi per conto mio sia all'andata che al ritorno. Mia madre faceva il taxi per la piscina nel pomeriggio, perché era più lontana, e se uscivo con i capelli bagnati dallo spogliatoio mi spediva dentro a finire di asciugarmi. Ma non sarebbe mai entrata ad aiutarmi perché sarebbe stato automaticamente darmi del ragazzino coglione. e i compiti me li correggeva dopo, col cazzo che si è mai messa lì con me a fare i compiti. E sto parlando di una donna di una cultura oceanica, grazie alla quale ho imparato a leggere e scrivere bene prima della prima elementare. Non certo di una madre disinteressata, però era educazione, non accudimento. *Se un figlio lo educhi lo fai per lui. Se invece lo accudisci è masturbazione.*



Li sfanculano prima, ma in proporzione ad un vita molto più breve rispetto alla nostra. Che insomma se sei un merlo e vivrai 3 anni, di passare 15 giorni (ripetuti in più covate all'interno di un anno) di quei miseri tre anni a cacciar vermi per riempire gozzi con la gravante che finiscano come giocattolo di qualche gatto domestico ingrassato a crocchette appena mettono il naso fuori dal nido, magari potresti pure avere qualcosa da ridire. Comunque facevo riferimento alla natura pensando a quella muta di cui molti utenti hanno scritto nel forum, "lei è cambiata dopo la nascita dei figli" (@Skorpio qui la chiama metamoforsi), e dall'altro lato lei che si lamenta che lui "è un altro figlio", è un modo che mi fa sempre pensare alla muta (_ma come io ho fatto la muta, come mai lui no?_).

La mia vita a 10 anni era simile alla tua, come a quella di molti altri della nostra generazione. Se parli delle cose che si faceva nella nostra generazione, che possono aver lasciato ricordi positivi, e anche una formazione positiva, come andare a scuola da soli, o girare da soli (cadevi per terra, orticate a destra e sinistra, fermi a rimirare a bocca aperta una sciamatura d'api sotto ad un albero e incredibilmente tutti vivi, ect) vedi solo il tuo vissuto. Ma dietro di te c'è stato prima quello dei tuoi genitori, che probabilmente han deciso che certe cose facenti parte della loro infanzia non fossero da applicare nella tua, con i suoi pro e contro. Mio padre a 5 anni andava ad aiutare il suo di padre (falegname di altri tempi) e pur avendo avuto tutt'altra formazione conosce un mestiere e conosce materiali e trattamenti che oggi son roba per pochi. Per lui è stata una privazione di momenti della sua infanzia, però dai miei occhi vedo un immenso tesoro nelle conoscenze che gli ha lasciato mio nonno, ma sono i miei occhi, che hanno visto solo la conoscenza, non il dolore per arrivare a questa.

Da figlia ho visto buttare da mio padre un po' troppa roba nell'_essere madre_, e dall'altra parte assecondare questa visione (dietro c'era ben altro, cose che facevano paura, ombre e draghi). Non sapevo spiegarlo allora, ma non lo vivevo bene, perchè era come se lui buttasse cose di lei in me, e questo creava distanza tra me e lui.
Concordo sul neretto, ma se diventa masturbazione la parola maternità va presa e riconsiderata, che forse ce ne entrano ben altre di parole.
Io non ho l'impressione che tutti sistemano gli irrisolti procreando, si silenziano un poco, ma poi da qualche parte se ne escono lo stesso, magari travestiti a festa. E se per un periodo si sono silenziati, perchè lasciarlo finire?
Mi rendo conto che sono considerazioni approssimative, da fuori, probabilmente errate, ma era per risponderti


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2020)

Io invece ribalterei la questione.
Una donna che si interessa soprattutto dei figli lasciando il marito in disparte può anche darsi che oltre ad aver perso l'interesse verso quell'uomo lo abbia già dirottato verso un altro. O altri.
Mia moglie mi ha piantato le 'corna' quando mia figlia aveva 6 anni ma ho notizia di donne che hanno avuto relazioni con altri avendo il figlio ancora più piccolo o addirittura prima ancora di avere figli.
Sicuramente un figlio può assorbire l'interesse totale di una madre nel periodo dell'ossitocina, ma dopo, se non caga il marito, è forse più corretto dedurre che abbia perso l'interesse sessuale verso di lui: di mamme che tradiscono credo che ognuno di noi ne abbia incontrata qualcuna, magari all'uscita dei bimbi da scuola, per esempio. 
Più che richiamare le corna il comportamento di una madre indifferente al marito credo sia più un indizio  non solo sull'averle già ricevute ma sulla presenza inequivocabile di una crisi di coppia. 
Diciamo che, a quel punto, la vostra consorte ha già deciso di stare con voi per la famiglia e i figli, ma non più per voi, come uomo. 
Il che non giustifica, per lei,  che la possiate tradire. 
Nella sua testa  ha già operato una rinuncia, alla quale si attende siate anche voi a dovervi sottoporre. 
Questo anche se vi sta tradendo. 





.

Un'altra questione riguarda quella delle madri che si sentono di escludere la componente sessuale e seduttiva perché la ritengono svilente del ruolo di madre.
Li' ci sono altri problemi, tra cui magari un'immaturita' di fondo, quella che, semplificando, non ha reso la persona capace di riconoscere ai propri genitori la loro dimensione sessuale e fisica. Ma questo vale anche per l'uomo, che in alcuni casi non trova più desiderabile una donna-mamma, in quanto identificativa della  madre genetica, immacolata e pura come solo un figlio eterno bambino può vedere.

Esser capaci di mantenere viva nel tempo l'attenzione per il partner anche in presenza di figli mostra la validità della coppia e la sua forza esattamente come i nuovi ruoli da assumere e gli impegni che ne conseguono possono rivelarne tutte le criticità.
Insomma, se siete entrambi ancora esclusivamente attratti sessualmente dal vostro partner anche dopo aver avuto figli, è sicuro che siete una bella coppia destinata a durare nel tempo.
Negli altri casi... Preparatevi.
Ah, non lo potete sapere prima, non potete immaginare un partner tutto dedito su figli per non stare con voi...
Non è una cosa avvertibile quando si è ancora avvolti dalla passione.
Ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Esser capaci di mantenere viva nel tempo l'attenzione per il partner anche in presenza di figli mostra la validità della coppia e la sua forza esattamente come i nuovi ruoli da assumere e gli impegni che ne conseguono possono rivelarne tutte le criticità.
> Insomma, se siete entrambi ancora esclusivamente attratti sessualmente dal vostro partner anche dopo aver avuto figli, è sicuro che siete una bella coppia destinata a durare nel tempo.
> Negli altri casi... Preparatevi.
> Ah, non lo potete sapere prima, non potete immaginare un partner tutto dedito su figli per non stare con voi...
> ...


Anche secondo me non é avvertibile. Attendiamo fiduciosi @Skorpio per sapere quali sono i segnali.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece ribalterei la questione.
> Una donna che si interessa soprattutto dei figli lasciando il marito in disparte può anche darsi che oltre ad aver perso l'interesse verso quell'uomo lo abbia già dirottato verso un altro. O altri.


O lo abbia spento, persa appresso alle piccolezze: a me è capitato spesso di finire a letto con donne che avevano già figli. Ma la parte della mamma totale se l'erano già lasciata alle spalle. Spesso e volentieri includendo nel pacchetto lasciato alle spalle l'interesse sessuale per il padre dei loro figli.


----------



## patroclo (5 Gennaio 2020)

Personalmente prima di fare i figli non immaginavo che la mia ex sarebbe diventata così, e anche ripensandoci segnali in questo senso mica li avevo colti.
Ci sarebbe anche da capire se il disinteresse per la coppia è stato conseguente all'arrivo della prole oppure la coppia alla fine era rimasta solo funzionale al progetto famiglia, anche già prima di procreare.
Alla fine il risultato è stato lo stesso.

I mariti, me compreso, non sono esenti da colpe. Diciamo che però avere idee diverse da una madre, che in quanto tale è unica depositaria del sacro fuoco della conoscenza, attraverso l'ovvia presenza della suocera, è una battaglia persa in partenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
> La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


Ma no i segnali c'erano, io quelle che conosco e sono diventate come dici tu, erano delle cagacazzo anche da ragazzine.
E hanno scelto uomini zerbino.
Nulla è dato al caso


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ne conosco anch'io qualcuna. I papà ogni tanto si sfogano. Arrivano anticipatamente la fine delle lezioni come se quella mezz'ora fosse per loro liberatoria. Vedi proprio i loro muscoli sciogliersi sulla sedia.
> Uomini che hanno perso il ruolo di amante e marito, rilegati nel ruolo di padri, inadeguati tra l'altro.
> Le mamme si lamentano degli stessi uomini  dicendo che non aiutano in casa, che non ne fanno mai una buona. Dicono proprio, come hai detto tu, che sembra loro di avere un altro bambino in casa.
> Non sono tutte così, fortunatamente.
> ...


certo che danno ragione si vedono rispecchiare in @Artistico e co.
Mica si vedono come madri totali


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Illuminami. Sti parametri?


Io punto molto l'attenzione su due in particolare, uno di natura relazionale e uno di tipo diciamo così sociale

Il primo, se la femmina tende a assumere nella relazione atteggiamenti che riportano a relazioni genitoriali, tipo figlia/papà o a rovescio mamma/bimbo

Quindi (primo caso) la classica bambina viziata e bizzosa che tanti maschi amano, o a rovescio la mamma che ti tiene a freno e stempera le tue iniziative. La matrice è la medesima

Poi (caso secondo) una scarsa affermazione di tipo professionale, nessuna passione individuale vera.

Questi 2 parametri per me sono già di per sé preoccupanti presi isolatamente, se poi li ritrovi insieme in una stessa persona, secondo me il rischio di trovarti con cerino in mano quando arrivano i figli, è elevatissimo

Questo a prescindere che tu la becchi in Mutande in discoteca oppure a dire il rosario in chiesa


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma no i segnali c'erano, io quelle che conosco e sono diventate come dici tu, erano delle cagacazzo anche da ragazzine.
> E hanno scelto uomini zerbino.
> Nulla è dato al caso


Non tutte davano segnali. 
Alcune, dopo la nascita del primo figlio, spostano il baricentro. Non ti è mai capitato di sentire l'amica che è diventata mamma, parlare solo del bebè? A me sì. Sapevo esattamente quante volte aveva fatto la cacca.
C'è addirittura chi ha iniziato a dormire con il figlio, mandando il marito a dormire in un'altra stanza. Passano gli anni e dormono ancora separati.
Ad un'amica che si lamentava del marito avevo fatto notare che forse lo aveva trascurato troppo. Va bene pensare ai figli ma bisogna anche non dimenticarsi di essere amanti. 
Lei non si era resa conto, anche se penso che, alla lunga, ai più faccia comodo. Ho sentito dire che sperava, in fondo, che avesse un'altra fuori così smetteva di cercarla sessualmente. Assurdo.


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2020)

Noi avevamo una collaboratrice che pure nelle mail di lavoro parlava del bambino.
Insopportabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma no i segnali c'erano, io quelle che conosco e sono diventate come dici tu, erano delle cagacazzo anche da ragazzine.
> E hanno scelto uomini zerbino.
> Nulla è dato al caso


Ma proprio no.
Né l'una né l'altra cosa.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io punto molto l'attenzione su due in particolare, uno di natura relazionale e uno di tipo diciamo così sociale
> 
> Il primo, se la femmina tende a assumere nella relazione atteggiamenti che riportano a relazioni genitoriali, tipo figlia/papà o a rovescio mamma/bimbo
> 
> ...


Sul primo ci penso, sul secondo non ti seguo. Di mamme totali che sono pure in carriera ne conosco diverse.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho sentito dire che sperava, in fondo, che avesse un'altra fuori così smetteva di cercarla sessualmente. Assurdo.


E fasullo. Il 99% delle volte.


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2020)

Mah, i parametri caratteriali che avete indicato possono influenzare la relazione ma nulla dicono su cosa cambierà dopo la nascita di un figlio.
Quello non lo sa neppure la mamma.
Pensare di poter prevedere una situazione di cui non si ha esperienza è sinceramente un po' azzardato.


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E fasullo. Il 99% delle volte.


Infatti poi si è messa a fare la stalker perché aveva il dubbio che suo marito la tradisse


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Infatti poi si è messa a fare la stalker perché aveva il dubbio che suo marito la tradisse


Di quelle così io penso facciano le 'fighe' con le amiche :
"Oh Cielo, sono così figa che pur trattando mio marito di merda lui non vede che me".


----------



## Skorpio (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul primo ci penso, sul secondo non ti seguo. Di mamme totali che sono pure in carriera ne conosco diverse.


Ma sai.. La mia non può esser che una prospettiva parziale che ha bisogno necessariamente di essere integrata con altre. 

Io di donne in carriera nel vero senso della parola ne conoscerò forse due.. Che poi "conoscere".. Beh
Ci prendo un caffè e do loro del tu e poco più, e sinceramente non so nulla di come si rapportino con i figli. Magari sono peggio di quelle irrealizzate

Invece di donne che per così dire non si sono realizzate, o come si sul dire che non hanno "né arte né parte" nella società, né conosco di più e meglio

E ho notato che in un figlio trovano un motivo di realizzazione, è uscito dalla loro pancia, è cosa loro!

Ci si fece anche una discussione tempo fa su questo discorso


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non tutte davano segnali.
> Alcune, dopo la nascita del primo figlio, spostano il baricentro. Non ti è mai capitato di sentire l'amica che è diventata mamma, parlare solo del bebè? A me sì. Sapevo esattamente quante volte aveva fatto la cacca.
> C'è addirittura chi ha iniziato a dormire con il figlio, mandando il marito a dormire in un'altra stanza. Passano gli anni e dormono ancora separati.
> Ad un'amica che si lamentava del marito avevo fatto notare che forse lo aveva trascurato troppo. Va bene pensare ai figli ma bisogna anche non dimenticarsi di essere amanti.
> Lei non si era resa conto, anche se penso che, alla lunga, ai più faccia comodo. Ho sentito dire che sperava, in fondo, che avesse un'altra fuori così smetteva di cercarla sessualmente. Assurdo.


il loro concreta di avere un figlio. Il resto era contorno.
Non mi è mai capitato di sentirla parlare diversamente Dopo Il figlio.
Anzi già prima di sposarsi si capiva che voleva realizzare una condizione di donna sposata e mamma.
Un Po come certi antichi matrimoni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma proprio no.
> Né l'una né l'altra cosa.


se lo dici tu.
Volavano sposarsi per avere figli, principalmente il resto era contorno


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se lo dici tu.
> Volavano sposarsi per avere figli, principalmente il resto era contorno


Differenze generazionali, immagino.


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Di quelle così io penso facciano le 'fighe' con le amiche :
> "Oh Cielo, sono così figa che pur trattando mio marito di merda lui non vede che me".


Non è questo il caso. Esistono anche quelle però, sì.


----------



## Vera (5 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il loro concreta di avere un figlio. Il resto era contorno.
> Non mi è mai capitato di sentirla parlare diversamente Dopo Il figlio.
> Anzi già prima di sposarsi si capiva che voleva realizzare una condizione di donna sposata e mamma.
> Un Po come certi antichi matrimoni.


Se stiamo parlando di donne dell'età di mia nonna, posso condividere il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Martes (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> 
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


Non mi ero mai posta il problema...
Poi un giorno ero al parco con un giovane amico gay. 
Siamo incappati in un gruppo di mamme con pargoli. Solo una aveva il marito al seguito. Discorrevano solo di figli. L'uomo era fuori luogo e a disagio. Non diceva una parola e guardava nervosamente il cellulare. 
Il ragazzo se n'è uscito con questa considerazione: "guarda, il tipo ne ha le palle piene della moglie che immagino sarà concentrata sul figlio 24 h su 24. Che lei non si lamenti se poi il marito si trova l'amante: dovrà pur respirare, poveraccio!"
Più o meno anche lui sosteneva questa teoria...


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non tutte davano segnali.
> Alcune, dopo la nascita del primo figlio, spostano il baricentro. Non ti è mai capitato di sentire l'amica che è diventata mamma, parlare solo del bebè? A me sì. Sapevo esattamente quante volte aveva fatto la cacca.
> C'è addirittura chi ha iniziato a dormire con il figlio, mandando il marito a dormire in un'altra stanza. Passano gli anni e dormono ancora separati.
> Ad un'amica che si lamentava del marito avevo fatto notare che forse lo aveva trascurato troppo. Va bene pensare ai figli ma bisogna anche non dimenticarsi di essere amanti.
> Lei non si era resa conto, anche se penso che, alla lunga, ai più faccia comodo. Ho sentito dire che sperava, in fondo, che avesse un'altra fuori così smetteva di cercarla sessualmente. Assurdo.


sembra assurdo, ma è così più spesso di quanto possiamo immaginare.    se per la tua amica conta solo l'essere madre, l'essere moglie diventa un fastidio.  e l'amante diventa una buona soluzione.   tanto, se poi il marito scappa con l'amante, deve pur sempre versare l'assegno per il figlio, quindi,...


----------



## bettypage (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
> La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


Mah credo che ci si arrivi sempre in due a creare le situazioni, mi viene da pensare che molti si siano smarcati felicemente all'inizio (fase neonato) e si siano trovati esclusi, con il cerino in mano. Non credo neanche in un atto di prepotenza ma piuttosto in un consolidamento di equilibrio. Sarà che ho figli maschi(anche se piccoli) ma i mie tre fanno robe da cui sono totalmente esclusa e va benissimo così


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mah credo che ci si arrivi sempre in due a creare le situazioni, mi viene da pensare che molti si siano smarcati felicemente all'inizio (fase neonato) e si siano trovati esclusi, con il cerino in mano. Non credo neanche in un atto di prepotenza ma piuttosto in un consolidamento di equilibrio. Sarà che ho figli maschi(anche se piccoli) ma i mie tre fanno robe da cui sono totalmente esclusa e va benissimo così


Il padre si attacca più tardi. Mi farei ammazzare per mia figlia, ma é una cosa nata quando aveva almeno tre o quattro mesi. Prima tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perché lo dovevo fare, mica perché mi andava.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Gennaio 2020)

La mamma totale chiama le corna perché ha un compagno accanto che gli va bene cosie si fa i cazzi suoi (finché dura) , o che non è capace di offrirgli di meglio.


----------



## bettypage (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il padre si attacca più tardi. Mi farei ammazzare per mia figlia, ma é una cosa nata quando aveva almeno tre o quattro mesi. Prima tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perché lo dovevo fare, mica perché mi andava.


Ma guarda che quello che conta è il rapporto che hai costruito. Mica la percezione che hai. Se ci sei stato tua figlia lo sa, sarà sufficientemente equilibrata poi da adulta da capire certi meccanismi. I bambini hanno bisogno sempre di un padre e di una madre, se è possibile, e sanno molto bene quando uno dei due sconfina senza ragione.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma guarda che quello che conta è il rapporto che hai costruito. Mica la percezione che hai. Se ci sei stato tua figlia lo sa, sarà sufficientemente equilibrata poi da adulta da capire certi meccanismi. I bambini hanno bisogno sempre di un padre e di una madre, se è possibile, e sanno molto bene quando uno dei due sconfina senza ragione.


Chiaro. Ma francamente se la mamma totale esclude il padre, si chiama le corna eccome. Io il mio ruolo di padre me lo sono guadagnato con le unghie e con i denti, fosse stato per la mia ex moglie avrei fatto l'accessorio ai suoi piani educativi. Per fortuna col carattere di merda che ho ho imposto le mie linee su un sacco di cose.
Scopando regolarmente fuori, ma perché sono zoccola. I miei amici, invece, hanno vissuto sta cosa di essere asserviti alla maternità altrui come una spinta a cercare una che li guardasse non come roba utile ma come roba dilettevole...


----------



## bettypage (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro. Ma francamente se la mamma totale esclude il padre, si chiama le corna eccome. Io il mio ruolo di padre me lo sono guadagnato con le unghie e con i denti, fosse stato per la mia ex moglie avrei fatto l'accessorio ai suoi piani educativi. Per fortuna col carattere di merda che ho ho imposto le mie linee su un sacco di cose.
> Scopando regolarmente fuori, ma perché sono zoccola. I miei amici, invece, hanno vissuto sta cosa di essere asserviti alla maternità altrui come una spinta a cercare una che li guardasse non come roba utile ma come roba dilettevole...


Se ci avessero tenuto avrebbero preteso il proprio  ruolo, diversamente si sono sentiti inadeguati per prima loro.
Poi discorso corna è relativo. 
Cazzo vuol dire? Non mi fai fare il padre vado a scopare altrove?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se ci avessero tenuto avrebbero preteso il proprio  ruolo, diversamente si sono sentiti inadeguati per prima loro.
> Poi discorso corna è relativo.
> Cazzo vuol dire? Non mi fai fare il padre vado a scopare altrove?


Eh, mica tanto. Sta vacanza tutti padri separati é un bel think tank. Se mi svilisci come uomo scopo altrove é abbastanza comune. Spesso si passa per una richiesta frustrata o aggrressiva o pressante di sesso e attenzioni, poi si scopa altrove.


----------



## bettypage (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh, mica tanto. Sta vacanza tutti padri separati é un bel think tank. Se mi svilisci come uomo scopo altrove é abbastanza comune. Spesso si passa per una richiesta frustrata o aggrressiva o pressante di sesso e attenzioni, poi si scopa altrove.


E ma se siete separati avete sbagliato a vedere nelle corna la soluzione, probabilmente


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Se stiamo parlando di donne dell'età di mia nonna, posso condividere il tuo pensiero.


no parlo di 40 enni


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Differenze generazionali, immagino.


non direi visto che hanno figli alle elementari o materna.
Se arrivano a denigrare i mariti di fondo si aspettavano altro.
Una volta il marito era poco presente nel seguire i figli e le donne a cui fai riferimento sono proprio quelle con un riflesso generazionale.
Mamme totali  vecchio stile.
Guarda che poi non c'è tutta sta differenza.
Spesso una volta ci si accoppiava al solo fine di procreare e fare famiglia.
Soprattutto l'uomo il sesso trasgressivo lo faceva fuori casa.


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2020)

Diciamo che in qualsiasi caso 'non cagare' il partner per qualsiasi ragione può portare a essere traditi. 
Una persona insoddisfatta può avere meno remore nell'avvicinarsi a una relazione extraconiugale. 
E non necessariamente a tradire deve essere l'uomo. 
Anche una donna che si sente ingabbiata nel suo ruolo di mamma può provare desiderio di essere vista come donna e basta, sbattuta sul letto di un motel potendo urlare e godere come cavolo le piace senza i limiti dovuti alla presenza e alle necessità di un bambino.
Le mamme che tradiscono, compreso mia moglie, per dire, non sono poche.


----------



## danny (6 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non direi visto che hanno figli alle elementari o materna.
> Se arrivano a denigrare i mariti di fondo si aspettavano altro.
> Una volta il marito era poco presente nel seguire i figli e le donne a cui fai riferimento sono proprio quelle con un riflesso generazionale.
> Mamme totali  vecchio stile.
> ...


Se vuoi vedere un esempio di famiglia old style prendi i musulmani.
La donna non studia, non lavora, sforna un figlio all'anno a partire dai 20 anni circa.
Il marito lavora per mantenere tutti.
E in alcuni casi se vuole sesso di un certo tipo ci prova con quelle che considera puttane.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se vuoi vedere un esempio di famiglia old style prendi i musulmani.
> La donna non studia, non lavora, sforna un figlio all'anno a partire dai 20 anni circa.
> Il marito lavora per mantenere tutti.
> E in alcuni casi se vuole sesso di un certo tipo ci prova con quelle che considera puttane.


non solo loro . 
Vicino a cada mia una giovane coppia con 2 figli piccoli lei casa lavoro figli, lui le sere in palestra tardi col lavoro. 
Si sono separati ,lui se n'è andato lasciando lei con i 2 piccoli. Casa venduta lei tornata dai genitori.
Lui fuori spesso per lavoro vede i figli giusto ogni 2 settimane.
Così un altro mentre la moglie era incinta .
Le conosco entrambi e ti posso assicurare che alle mogli piaceva divertirsi.
È da prendere in considerazione anche quanto un uomo diventi padre e come lo diventa.
Poi ci sono donne acide umiliano i mariti e lì non posso credere che siano diventate così dopo la nascita dei figli


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non direi visto che hanno figli alle elementari o materna.
> Se arrivano a denigrare i mariti di fondo si aspettavano altro.
> Una volta il marito era poco presente nel seguire i figli e le donne a cui fai riferimento sono proprio quelle con un riflesso generazionale.
> Mamme totali  vecchio stile.
> ...


Insomma. Mia madre col cazzo che ha fatto la mamma totale, e le sue coetanee idem. E sul sesso la generazione pre-AIDS era molto più tranquilla della nostra.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ma se siete separati avete sbagliato a vedere nelle corna la soluzione, probabilmente


Perché? Le corna sono la soluzione quando non vuoi o non puoi far saltare il banco. Mica rinnego quello che ho sempre scritto. E non ci crederai, ma tutti ci siamo separati a prescindere dalle corna. Siamo solo persone equilibrate, i problematici non li abbiamo invitati. Ci mancherebbe pure che ricreo live tradinet in settimana bianca  
Anche se sono già un paio di sere che i nani fanno pigiama party nella stessa stanza perché servono camere libere. Qua la notte c'è un bel traffico.


----------



## bettypage (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché? Le corna sono la soluzione quando non vuoi o non puoi far saltare il banco. Mica rinnego quello che ho sempre scritto. E non ci crederai, ma tutti ci siamo separati a prescindere dalle corna. Siamo solo persone equilibrate, i problematici non li abbiamo invitati. Ci mancherebbe pure che ricreo live tradinet in settimana bianca
> Anche se sono già un paio di sere che i nani fanno pigiama party nella stessa stanza perché servono camere libere. Qua la notte c'è un bel traffico.


Appunto. Se il banco è saltato... Vi è sfuggita di mano the situation


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Appunto. Se il banco è saltato... Vi è sfuggita di mano the situation


O forse (almeno io) siamo stati moooolto bravi a gestire la transizione senza scossoni eccessivi per la prole


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. Mia madre col cazzo che ha fatto la mamma totale, e le sue coetanee idem. E sul sesso la generazione pre-AIDS era molto più tranquilla della nostra.


 su quello c'è un discorso enorme.
Prova oggi ad agire su un bambino come le generazioni che citi. Ti ritrovi una denuncia, assistenti sociali dietro la porta e via dicendo
Si è stati rieducati, in alcuni casi con distorsioni discutibili


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Non mi ero mai posta il problema...
> Poi un giorno ero al parco con un giovane amico gay.
> Siamo incappati in un gruppo di mamme con pargoli. Solo una aveva il marito al seguito. Discorrevano solo di figli. L'uomo era fuori luogo e a disagio. Non diceva una parola e guardava nervosamente il cellulare.
> Il ragazzo se n'è uscito con questa considerazione: "guarda, il tipo ne ha le palle piene della moglie che immagino sarà concentrata sul figlio 24 h su 24. Che lei non si lamenti se poi il marito si trova l'amante: dovrà pur respirare, poveraccio!"
> Più o meno anche lui sosteneva questa teoria...


Ma è anche abbastanza probabile che l’argomento fossero i figli. 

Se erano tutte con i pargoli al seguito può essere che si siano conosciute al corso preparto o altre cose simili, l’argomento in comune è quello.

Così come è comune che un uomo si senta a disagio o escluso se esce con un gruppo di donne e lui è di contorno. I figli non c’entrano nulla.

Dipende da che cosa accomuna le donne e dall’intelligenza relazionale degli elementi in gioco.

Se io uscissi con le mie colleghe per svago e tema lavoro/colleghi e dintorni non direi mai al mio compagno di venire.
perché non c’entrerebbe una mazza e oltre a scoglionarsi lui sarebbe un pensiero pure per me. 

Ma il discorso può anche andare oltre - Lasciando perdere le illazioni del tuo amico su quella coppia e spostandosi sul tema più generale della discussione.

A me gli uomini che fanno i vagina piangina su questa questione, perché alla fine tra tutti i motivi questo va per la maggiore, portandola a giustificazione di corna o allontanamenti guardandosi bene dal mettersi in discussione realmente, fanno solo incazzare. 

In generale sopporto poco chi si lamenta e, soprattutto, chi lo fa in modo funzionale ad una propria deresponsabilizzazione, cosicché può tranquillamente non fare un cazzo - nella migliore delle ipotesi.

Io credo che tra tutti questi sedicenti e poveri mariti/compagni vittime di donne mutanti post-parto la percentuale di quelli che attivamente han cercato di capirle/parlarci o di fare davvero qualcosa - che non significa puntellarle allegramente come nei tempi pre-pupo approfittando di una nanna pomeridiana - non sia altissima. 

Solo un/una deficiente può aspettarsi che non ci siano dei cambiamenti se si allarga la famiglia.
Che questi cambiamenti vadano nella direzione di non disintegrare la coppia, ma di arricchirla, è onere di entrambi.

Lamentarsi con qualcuno che è cambiata/o e non ci guarda più come una volta non fa parte di nessuna strategia sensata nè matura. 
Lo accetto da un cinquenne, non certo da un quarantenne. 

In una relazione arriva sempre bene o male il momento in cui si latita, in cui si perde di vista la coppia perché - per un motivo o per un altro - qualcosa di sè sbilancia il focus e non si riesce a ripristinare un equilibrio sano per nutrire il rapporto stesso.
A volte nemmeno si capisce di metterlo in pericolo. 

Può essere un figlio, la pensione, un lutto, la perdita del lavoro, un incidente.
A volte solo il tempo.

Capita ci si perda colpevolmente per sempre, ma può capitare a chiunque.

Nelle coppie che superano, la differenza la fanno innanzitutto le dinamiche relazionali interne e la reazione della parte, in quel momento, più centrata. 

Quindi quelli solo pronti a guardare le altrui mancanze, a mio parere, non meritano considerazione.
(E questo sempre, a prescindere dal tema)


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> su quello c'è un discorso enorme.
> Prova oggi ad agire su un bambino come le generazioni che citi. Ti ritrovi una denuncia, assistenti sociali dietro la porta e via dicendo
> Si è stati rieducati, in alcuni casi con distorsioni discutibili


Esagerata.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma è anche abbastanza probabile che l’argomento fossero i figli.
> 
> Se erano tutte con i pargoli al seguito può essere che si siano conosciute al corso preparto o altre cose simili, l’argomento in comune è quello.
> 
> ...


Lamentarsi mentre ci stai é un discorso, fare un'analisi dei rapporti causa-effetto dopo essersi separati è tutta un'altra partita.
È vero pure che siamo animali sociali e che molti comportamenti che abbiamo, secondo me quasi tutti, vengono dalla reazione ai comportamenti altrui. A cominciare dalle nostre reazioni ai comportamenti dei nostri genitori quando siamo neonati. Quindi basta con sta favoletta dei duri e puri che anche tra persone parecchio equilibrate, le storie personali sono piuttosto diverse.
Se mi guardo indietro, quel che mi ha salvato l'anima è stata la consapevolezza che siamo sempre tutti sul mercato, Quindi quando la mia ex moglie ha cominciato a deludermi ho guardato immediatamente fuori. Alleggerendo da morire la fase della frustrazione, altrimenti adesso invece di volerle il gran bene che le voglio la odierei. Ho passato la settimana con gente che, anche spesso per educazione ricevuta negli assoluti ci credeva e si sono fatti malissimo.
Comunque  lamentele zero, figurati: è una settimana che siamo decisamente l'anima della festa!


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Insomma.. Che le rispettive si siano un po' "sistemate" a loro tempo.. É poi arriva il figlio e finalmente si può mandare al cesso l'inutile strumento chiamato marito


Personalmente posso comprendere la muta, o metamorfosi, e anche che il senso di paternità arrivi dopo rispetto ad una donna.
Qui ho letto più uomini parlare di senso di solitudine, molto più rispetto alle donne, ho letto di sentirsi strumenti, accessori, cose scontate, con toni che fanno arrivare un peso consistente di questo sentire, però c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra, quando poi ciò che si va a cercare per la maggiorparte è sesso e trasgressione.
Da una persona che mi fa sentire per comportamento sola, che mi fa sentire uno strumento o un accessorio, quello che sentirei mancare sarebbe prima di tutto l'affetto, e solo in un secondo momento il sesso, come parte del primo in una coppia.
Mentre poi, mi sembra di capire, che l'affetto non lo si sente mancare dalla moglie. I momenti piacevoli da passare insieme non mancano, anche a metamorfosi avvenuta. Non è che questa metamorfosi tramuti queste mogli in regine del ghiaccio, nel forum stesso molte donne tradite hanno testimoniato che il sesso non mancava.
Quindi effettivamente che questo chiami le corna, come regola base, non riesco tanto a comprenderlo.
Seguendo questa linea mi chiedo se abbiano ragione quelle persone tradite che vedono nel tradimento una ripicca, e allora delle domande che in effetti ho trovato assurde, tipo "ma pensavi a me mentre eri con l'amante?", prendono un senso. La risposta però a quel punto non sarebbe tanto "si ti pensavo e logoravo dai sensi di colpa", ma eventualmente "ti pensavo e pensavo che sei una bastarda, che mi hai illuso".
Quello che mi arriva è che la nascita di un figlio e il cambio di impostazione che può prendere una donna (senza arrivare a forme patologiche di attaccamento ai figli), faccia sentire l'alfa un piccolo beta, e che nell'amante e nel desiderio di questa si vada a ricercare quel sentirsi alfa.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ciò che si va a cercare per la maggiorparte è sesso e trasgressione.


Ed esattamente uno cosa dovrebbe cercare? Routine e accollo?  Mi sa che ti devi ripassare gli esperimenti di Pavlov. Se grazie alla mia dolce metà dopo qualche anno associo il concetto di famiglia invece che con il nido sicuro in cui esprimere me stesso con una fonte inesauribile di obblighi e rotture di cazzo che non mi lasciano niente se non un mal riposto senso del dovere (perché non ci scordiamo mai che la mamma totale è anche un essere notevolmente ingrato, concentrata com'è sulla sua missione che diventa per estensione anche la missione del padre dei suoi figli), è normale che fuori cerchi leggerezza e seduzione. Anche perché Non ti dimenticare mai che la trasgressione consiste perlopiù nel trovare una che vuole il cazzo e che te lo fa vedere, invece di fartela sudare dopo una checklist infinita da smarcare.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ed esattamente uno cosa dovrebbe cercare? Routine e accollo?  Mi sa che ti devi ripassare gli esperimenti di Pavlov. Se grazie alla mia dolce metà dopo qualche anno associo il concetto di famiglia invece che con il nido sicuro in cui esprimere me stesso con una *fonte inesauribile di obblighi e rotture di cazzo* che non mi lasciano niente se non un mal riposto senso del dovere (perché non ci scordiamo mai che la mamma totale è anche un essere notevolmente ingrato, concentrata com'è sulla sua missione che diventa per estensione anche la missione del padre dei suoi figli), è normale che fuori cerchi leggerezza e seduzione. Anche perché Non ti dimenticare mai che la trasgressione consiste perlopiù nel trovare una che vuole il cazzo e che te lo fa vedere, invece di fartela sudare dopo una checklist infinita da smarcare.


Ma questo l'ho capito. Però allora ciò che pesa è il neretto, non la solitudine della coppia, lei che non la da, ect. e torniamo al giro in giostra e alla boccata d'aria, non a quanto scrivevi di lei che diventa mamma. Obblighi e rotture di cazzo li vivrà anche lei, mica solo il marito, solo che ad un certo punto diventano soffocanti, proprio da dire "fatemi respirare, fatemi sentire che per due ore sono fuori da questa vita". E se mi emoziono, anche vedendo una che mi guarda e mi desidera, conoscendo un'altra persona, stacco la mia mente da questo.
E qui l'amante diventa la famosa stampella. O no?


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lamentarsi mentre ci stai é un discorso, fare un'analisi dei rapporti causa-effetto dopo essersi separati è tutta un'altra partita.
> È vero pure che siamo animali sociali e che molti comportamenti che abbiamo, secondo me quasi tutti, vengono dalla reazione ai comportamenti altrui. A cominciare dalle nostre reazioni ai comportamenti dei nostri genitori quando siamo neonati. Quindi basta con sta favoletta dei duri e puri che anche tra persone parecchio equilibrate, le storie personali sono piuttosto diverse.
> Se mi guardo indietro, quel che mi ha salvato l'anima è stata la consapevolezza che siamo sempre tutti sul mercato, Quindi quando la mia ex moglie ha cominciato a deludermi ho guardato immediatamente fuori. Alleggerendo da morire la fase della frustrazione, altrimenti adesso invece di volerle il gran bene che le voglio la odierei. Ho passato la settimana con gente che, anche spesso per educazione ricevuta negli assoluti ci credeva e si sono fatti malissimo.
> Comunque  lamentele zero, figurati: è una settimana che siamo decisamente l'anima della festa!


Buon per voi!

Non è questione di credere negli assoluti o di essere duri e puri, almeno per me.

Si tratta di scelte su chi/cosa privilegiare e consapevolezza sui risultati che si vogliono ottenere.

La tua reazione è stata subito quella di privilegiare solo te stesso nella convinzione che questo si riflettesse in positivo anche in coppia e in famiglia.

Col senno di poi, visto dove stai ora, la tua reazione non è stata certo vincente nel lungo periodo per la vostra coppia (in senso convenzionale, poi se ti limoni saltuariamente ancora la tua ex al cinema e siete felici così è un altro discorso, ma coppia - nel senso in cui si parla - non si può dire).

Non è detto che scelte diverse avrebbero portato a realtà necessariamente differenti nel senso di migliori.
E con i se e i ma non si fa la storia.

Per quello che dichiari tu stai benone, lei sta benone (e non credo sia poco, chiariamoci) ma il vostro matrimonio è morto. 
Amen


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Buon per voi!
> 
> Non è questione di credere negli assoluti o di essere duri e puri, almeno per me.
> 
> ...


Ma la mia priorità non era salvare il matrimonio, era evitare contraccolpi eccessivi alla figlia, e chiudere la partita senza smenarci qualche milione di euro tra immobili, quote di società e roba simile. Sai che cazzo me n'è mai fregato del matrimonio come valore. Le persone sono un valore indipendentemente dal fattore tempo, progetti iniziano e finiscono. E sono dipendenti dalle persone. Io sono ancora convinto che alla mia ex moglie il 99% delle donne non allaccia una scarpa, anche e soprattutto per come ha gestito e sta gestendo la situazione da single. D'altronde, ed uno dei motivi per cui ho sempre fatto spallucce quando mi davano del narcisista egoriferito patologico, invece di scegliere come tutti i narcisisti patologici che conosco una che vivesse della loro luce riflessa, ho scelto come madre di mia figlia una che Brilla di luce propria. E quando pure il terapista di coppia ti manda via dicendoti che non ha senso rubarti i soldi (due su due, stesso discorso) tenderei a crederci. Comunque, al di là delle mie divagazioni quello che mi premeva sottolineare è che il matrimonio Sara pure scoppiato, ma mia figlia una famiglia ce l'ha eccome E, cosa più importante ne è consapevole. Ti dispiace se lo chiamo successo? Poi, se @ipazia passa da queste parti mi piacerebbe sapere che ne pensa dal punto di vista della tigre siberiana


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma il vostro matrimonio è morto.
> Amen


Ma allora era meglio se continuava a tradire e rimaneva vivo il matrimonio? 
Gira che ti giriga non va mai bene niente, se rimani e tradisci, o se ti separi.
Prima tradiva la moglie e non andava bene, ora che si è separato non va bene lo stesso. Non capisco, la separazione è la fine, prima invece l'importante era tenere su la bandiera della sacra famiglia?


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma la mia priorità non era salvare il matrimonio, era evitare contraccolpi eccessivi alla figlia, e chiudere la partita senza smenarci qualche milione di euro tra immobili, quote di società e roba simile. Sai che cazzo me n'è mai fregato del matrimonio come valore. Le persone sono un valore indipendentemente dal fattore tempo, progetti iniziano e finiscono. E sono dipendenti dalle persone. Io sono ancora convinto che alla mia ex moglie il 99% delle donne non allaccia una scarpa, anche e soprattutto per come ha gestito e sta gestendo la situazione da single. D'altronde, ed uno dei motivi per cui ho sempre fatto spallucce quando mi davano del narcisista egoriferito patologico, invece di scegliere come tutti i narcisisti patologici che conosco una che vivesse della loro luce riflessa, ho scelto come madre di mia figlia una che Brilla di luce propria. E quando pure il terapista di coppia ti manda via dicendoti che non ha senso rubarti i soldi (due su due, stesso discorso) tenderei a crederci. Comunque, al di là delle mie divagazioni quello che mi premeva sottolineare è che il matrimonio Sara pure scoppiato, ma mia figlia una famiglia ce l'ha eccome E, cosa più importante ne è consapevole. Ti dispiace se lo chiamo successo? Poi, se @ipazia passa da queste parti mi piacerebbe sapere che ne pensa dal punto di vista della tigre siberiana


Difatti io di famiglia non ho parlato.
Non era in discussione


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Difatti io di famiglia non ho parlato.
> Non era in discussione


Quando parli di mamma totale, vai per forza sulla famiglia. Non si scappa.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non capisco, la separazione è la fine, prima invece l'importante era tenere su la bandiera della sacra famiglia?


Esatto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esagerata.


 non poi così tanto


----------



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Personalmente posso comprendere la muta, o metamorfosi, e anche che il senso di paternità arrivi dopo rispetto ad una donna.
> Qui ho letto più uomini parlare di senso di solitudine, molto più rispetto alle donne, ho letto di sentirsi strumenti, accessori, cose scontate, con toni che fanno arrivare un peso consistente di questo sentire, però c'è qualcosa che non mi quadra, quando poi ciò che si va a cercare per la maggiorparte è sesso e trasgressione.
> Da una persona che mi fa sentire per comportamento sola, che mi fa sentire uno strumento o un accessorio, quello che sentirei mancare sarebbe prima di tutto l'affetto, e solo in un secondo momento il sesso, come parte del primo in una coppia.
> Mentre poi, mi sembra di capire, che l'affetto non lo si sente mancare dalla moglie. I momenti piacevoli da passare insieme non mancano, anche a metamorfosi avvenuta. Non è che questa metamorfosi tramuti queste mogli in regine del ghiaccio, nel forum stesso molte donne tradite hanno testimoniato che il sesso non mancava.
> ...


Ma mi pare si parlasse del ruolo di padre soffocato dalla madre, che si sente di colpo che ha trovato la"sua azienda" con un figlio, e manda in fanteria tutto il resto 

Non tanto di solitudine.. 

O ho capito male?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma mi pare si parlasse del ruolo di padre soffocato dalla madre, che si sente di colpo che ha trovato la"sua azienda" con un figlio, e manda in fanteria tutto il resto
> 
> Non tanto di solitudine..
> 
> O ho capito male?


No no, hai capito benissimo. Ma tenere la barra dritta é un lavoro.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma mi pare si parlasse del ruolo di padre soffocato dalla madre, che si sente di colpo che ha trovato la"sua azienda" con un figlio, e manda in fanteria tutto il resto
> 
> Non tanto di solitudine..
> 
> O ho capito male?


Ok per il topic. Però alla fine si parla sempre di tradimento nella coppia. 
Arcistufo non ha mai parlato di solitudine nella coppia, vero. Tu si però, e non sei il solo. E vi "capite" tra voi, ossia tu lo capisci quando esprime le sue sensazioni, sono vicine a quelle che puoi aver provato tu. Arci scrive di aver avuto già un confronto con altri padri, trovando punti in comune.
Non ci vuol molto a trovare risposta alla domanda se una mamma TOTALE chiami le corna, se è totale spazza via la moglie e l'amante (in lei come donna, non come figura esterna), oltre che a soffocare il ruolo di padre, almeno mi pare.
Siete forse le uniche due figure maschili nel forum che scrivono senza tanti peli sulla lingua, anche parlando dei loro tradimenti, specialmente Arcistufo.
Una moglie tradita che segue il forum, che ha letto altri topic, si trova in uno a leggere di solitudine, in un altro l'essere considerato uno strumento, in questo della mamma, e potrebbe dire "facciamo prima: ogni scusa è buona per tradire", per questo tentavo di unire i vari punti e trovarci un comun denominatore.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
> La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


Ciao !
Dimmi tu hai fatto qualcosa di concreto per riappropriarti della vostra coppia ?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Dimmi tu hai fatto qualcosa di concreto per riappropriarti della vostra coppia ?


Ai tempi? Ma la qualunque! Ma se tu cerchi di chiarire e dall'altra parte c'é chi si é già dato tutte le risposte puoi inventarti il mondo. Vedi, Se una persona dall'altra parte ti dice che bisogna sciogliere un nodo oppure la coppia salta, e tu non vuoi sciogliere quel nodo perché secondo te è tutto a posto, stai (molto banalmente) cercando di usare il rapporto, i figli, o quel che vuoi per imporre la tua visione, probabilmente perché pensi di aver maturato un credito che l'altra parte non potrà mai ripagare.
Poi l'altra parte straccia le cambiali e ti sbatte in faccia che quel che credevi di sapere ha fondamenta piuttosto fragili.
Io se a una persona ci tengo non le faccio scenate. Le spiego molto tranquillamente il mio punto di vista, le spiego che le sue scelte orienteranno il nostro rapporto futuro, dopodiché le dico cosa vorrei da lei. Se non vuole, mi ha già risposto.
Poi è chiaro che questo giochetto non funziona quando sei una persona che nel rapporto persona che nel rapporto investe poco, ma di certo non è il mio caso.
Io ho investito sulla coppia e sulla famiglia, la mia ex moglie solo sulla famiglia ed era convinta che questo pareggiasse i conti.
Adesso a lei è rimasta la famiglia, che ho anch'io. solo che ho anche diversi rapporti di coppia. Per come la vedo io, ho vinto a mani basse.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ai tempi? Ma la qualunque! Ma se tu cerchi di chiarire e dall'altra parte c'é chi si é già dato tutte le risposte puoi inventarti il mondo. Vedi, Se una persona dall'altra parte ti dice che bisogna sciogliere un nodo oppure la coppia salta, e tu non vuoi sciogliere quel nodo perché secondo te è tutto a posto, stai (molto banalmente) cercando di usare il rapporto, i figli, o quel che vuoi per imporre la tua visione, probabilmente perché pensi di aver maturato un credito che l'altra parte non potrà mai ripagare.
> Poi l'altra parte straccia le cambiali e ti sbatte in faccia che quel che credevi di sapere ha fondamenta piuttosto fragili.
> Io se a una persona ci tengo non le faccio scenate. Le spiego molto tranquillamente il mio punto di vista, le spiego che le sue scelte orienteranno il nostro rapporto futuro, dopodiché le dico cosa vorrei da lei. Se non vuole, mi ha già risposto.
> Poi è chiaro che questo giochetto non funziona quando sei una persona che nel rapporto persona che nel rapporto investe poco, ma di certo non è il mio caso.
> ...


Ok, a tavolino non ha capito la tua ragione. 
Non hai mai prenotato un soggiorno da qualche parte, sistemando la figlia dai nonni per qualche giorno, giusto per mettere in pratica quello che le hai spiegato a tavolino ?
Una sorpresa così ...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, a tavolino non ha capito la tua ragione.
> Non hai mai prenotato un soggiorno da qualche parte, sistemando la figlia dai nonni per qualche giorno, giusto per mettere in pratica quello che le hai spiegato a tavolino ?
> Una sorpresa così ...


Cucciola sei  
Quella é sempre stata la norma. Sempre avuti 4 nonni a tutto servizio.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok per il topic. Però alla fine si parla sempre di tradimento nella coppia.
> Arcistufo non ha mai parlato di solitudine nella coppia, vero. Tu si però, e non sei il solo. E vi "capite" tra voi, ossia tu lo capisci quando esprime le sue sensazioni, sono vicine a quelle che puoi aver provato tu. Arci scrive di aver avuto già un confronto con altri padri, trovando punti in comune.
> Non ci vuol molto a trovare risposta alla domanda se una mamma TOTALE chiami le corna, se è totale spazza via la moglie e l'amante (in lei come donna, non come figura esterna), oltre che a soffocare il ruolo di padre, almeno mi pare.
> Siete forse le uniche due figure maschili nel forum che scrivono senza tanti peli sulla lingua, anche parlando dei loro tradimenti, specialmente Arcistufo.
> Una moglie tradita che segue il forum, che ha letto altri topic, si trova in uno a leggere di solitudine, in un altro l'essere considerato uno strumento, in questo della mamma, e potrebbe dire "facciamo prima: ogni scusa è buona per tradire", per questo tentavo di unire i vari punti e trovarci un comun denominatore.


Dal mio punto di vista ci sono troppe cose mescolate nel tuo post.

Innanzitutto Arci descrive un contesto che, da una certa angolazione, è sotto gli occhi e ben comprensibile da chiunque sappia cogliere certe sfumature. Quindi credo che il comprenderlo sia una visione alla portata di chiunque viva una vita sociale diciamo così "normale"


Lui ha detto che era a sciare, io ad esempio ricordo qualche anno fa a sciare un mio amico BRAVISSIMO sugli sci dire al rifugio alla moglie (imbranata numero 1 sugli sci) che dopo pranzo voleva portare la figlia su una certa pista
"Ho DETTO Di NO! " fu la aggressiva risposta della moglie, e lui (con mia sorpresa) non replicò e non ce la portò

Sono piccoli segnali, che ti danno il senso però (almeno a me lo danno) di chi ha potere di scegliere sul figlio.

Tanti.. Molti, sorrideranno a questo aneddoto, vedi.. E diranno che alla fine è una sciocchezza.
E questo è il senso di solitudine di cui ho a volte parlato, perché per me sono segnali.
E gravi

Questa volendo è sensazione di solitudine, che la gente non coglie, non capisce, non è sintonizzata non "vede"

E lo ho provato a volte anche qui, a aprire 3d sapendo in anticipo che quasi nessuno ci avrebbe capito una sega, sul senso di quel che intendevo .

Solitudine..

Questo.. Avviene anche in coppia, certo, a volte

Io l'ho detto e lo dico senza problemi, per me non è nulla di tragico la solitudine, e capisco il pudore di chi viceversa tace in silenzio pur provandola, perché parlarne potrebbe avere un effetto strano, incontrollato, una umiliazione senza ritorno, una dichiarazione di debolezza o di difficoltà

C'è chi alla solitudine reagisce urlando più forte (come il bambino che strilla perché finalmente lo si senta) chi fugge, chi la usa per presentarsi fuori e magari provare a cuccare qualcosa, cavalcando pietismo

Io come hai ben detto la esprimo senza problemi se c'è, in un certo qual modo me la gusto, certamente non la esprimo con le orecchie basse e i modi del cane bastonato o ringhioso

Ma non la ho mai usata per presentarmi nel diritto di fare, osare, rivendicare, con altre donne

Chi ho conosciuto e chi ho avuto e ho la fortuna di incontrare, sono persone umane che non c'entrano nulla con il mio me in coppia, che ho avuto e ho la fortuna sfacciata di sfiorare, toccare, conoscere e farmi conoscere in qualche modo, ovviamente diverso da persona a persona.

E MAI ho usato a nessun titolo con loro una mia solitudine come scusa, perché meritavano a prescindere, e se la avessi usata in quella forma mi vergognerei profondamente  di me come maschio e come uomo.

Questo per dirti di me..

Aggiungo che come padre io il mio ruolo ce l'ho sempre avuto, non sono mai stato un "dipendente" al servizio della azienda della mamma totale.

Cosa che non mi impedisce di vedermi attorno e valutare situazioni ben diverse dalla mia


----------



## Vera (6 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista ci sono troppe cose mescolate nel tuo post.
> 
> Innanzitutto Arci descrive un contesto che, da una certa angolazione, è sotto gli occhi e ben comprensibile da chiunque sappia cogliere certe sfumature. Quindi credo che il comprenderlo sia una visione alla portata di chiunque viva una vita sociale diciamo così "normale"
> 
> ...


Ne parli come se gli amici di Arci avessero usato la tecnica dei poveri mariti incompresi per rimorchiare.
Io ho immaginato un gruppo di uomini che si facevano confidenze, magari ingigantendo, trovando punti in comune. Niente più, niente meno di quello che fa un gruppo di donne quando si ritrova.
Poi non avrò capito una mazza io, eh


----------



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ne parli come se gli amici di Arci avessero usato la tecnica dei poveri mariti incompresi per rimorchiare.
> Io ho immaginato un gruppo di uomini che si facevano confidenze, magari ingigantendo, trovando punti in comune. Niente più, niente meno di quello che fa un gruppo di donne quando si ritrova.
> Poi non avrò capito una mazza io, eh


Confermo che non hai capito una sega  

Perché di tutto ho parlato fuori che  delle tecniche seduttive degli amici di Arcistufo

Ma tant'è.. 
Come dicevo sopra sono abituato


----------



## Lara3 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao bella gente, stavo facendo una riflessione con la ciurma di padri separati con cui siamo in settimana bianca. Una specie di punto di vista brasato nel testosterone, per carità, ma siccome non riesco ad avere amici stupidi diciamo che le riflessioni che sono uscite sono piuttosto strutturate.
> La mamma totale: quell'essere per niente mitologico la cui specialità e svuotare la paternità di senso per trasformarti in una specie di terzo braccio senza cervello asservito alle sue priorità. Con tanto di sensi di colpa inflitti al prossimo perché se tu non dai retta alle sue priorità, automaticamente non sai fare il padre. Noi siamo una quindicina, tutti con figli a carico e senza moglie fra i coglioni. E guarda caso ci siamo tutti riappropriati del sacrosanto diritto di fare il padre a modo nostro. Ieri sera dopo aver molestato tutte le MILF di questo comprensorio spettacolare stavamo facendo pensieri da bombardino ragionando sul fatto che nessun animale umano come la mamma totale lavori attivamente per chiamarsi le corna in testa. Alla fine della fiera chi vorrebbe mai investire emotivamente, fisicamente ed economicamente in un soggetto che è col cervello altrove? Il cervello non è puntato sul padre dei tuoi figli, non è puntato su loro stesse (che la gattaccia egoista fa sempre sesso), anzi questa modalità da imbecilli alla Littizzetto le porta a pensare che l'uomo sia una specie di terzo figlio da accudire solo perché una serie di influenze esterne idiote gli ha messo in testa che senza di loro il mondo crollerebbe. E il cazzo va in ferie altrove.
> Alla fine anche le ragazze che si sono aggregate a noi ci davamo ragione. Una piccola vittoria in un mondo di imbecilli.
> Fine del punto di vista maschile. Testosterone attende fiducioso la replica di estradiolo


Dai Arci.... parliamo di cose concrete: come è andato il corso di sci di tua figlia e fra un aperitivo ed un après ski sei riuscito a farti un fuori pista ?
P.S.
Le donne che dimenticano di essere compagne oltre ad essere mamme corrono questo rischio. Se sono coscienti del rischio che corrono e nonostante questo mantengono lo stesso atteggiamento mi fa pensare che non sono più interessante alla vita di coppia. Una bella vita di coppia dei genitori è una delle più belle cose che i figli possono avere come insegnamento.


----------



## Vera (6 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Confermo che non hai capito una sega
> 
> Perché di tutto ho parlato fuori che  delle tecniche seduttive degli amici di Arcistufo
> 
> ...


Lo ammetto, il 90% delle volte che ti leggo non ci capisco un casso


----------



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Lo ammetto, il 90% delle volte che ti leggo non ci capisco un casso


Non ti preoccupare   

Si vive benissimo anche senza capire quel che scrivo..


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una bella vita di coppia dei genitori è una delle più belle cose che i figli possono avere come insegnamento.


Dipende dai genitori.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2020)

Io per portarmi avanti, le corna gliele ho fatte da subito senza aspettare l'arrivo dei figli. Al di là di quelle da fidanzati, ove insegnando danza, spesso mi accompagnavo  con qualche moglie in cerca del toy Boy, ricordo che esattamente una settimana prima del giorno del mio matrimonio, una collega mi fece il regalo di nozze, un bel pomeriggio all'albergo dei laghi a Turate, chissà se esiste ancora, il motel intendo.
Poi quando siamo diventati genitori, non mi risulta di avere mai dismesso i panni del marito infedele, mi sentirei quasi in colpa verso me stesso dovesse un giorno accadere.
Il corno è un dovere civico di tutti i coniugi del mondo.


----------



## danny (7 Gennaio 2020)

I


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il corno è un dovere civico di tutti i coniugi del mondo.


E io che pensavo fosse un piacere...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io per portarmi avanti, le corna gliele ho fatte da subito senza aspettare l'arrivo dei figli. Al di là di quelle da fidanzati, ove insegnando danza, spesso mi accompagnavo  con qualche moglie in cerca del toy Boy, ricordo che esattamente una settimana prima del giorno del mio matrimonio, una collega mi fece il regalo di nozze, un bel pomeriggio all'albergo dei laghi a Turate, chissà se esiste ancora, il motel intendo.
> Poi quando siamo diventati genitori, non mi risulta di avere mai dismesso i panni del marito infedele, mi sentirei quasi in colpa verso me stesso dovesse un giorno accadere.
> Il corno è un dovere civico di tutti i coniugi del mondo.


Messa così pare un lavoro.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2020)

Rispondo a entrambi: avete mai fatto un lavoro che è anche la vostra passione? Sapete quanto piacere si trae da una passione? Tanto.....anzi non tanto, di più....


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> I
> 
> E io che pensavo fosse un piacere...


Anche buttare le cartacce  nel cestino è un dovere civico, da cui si trae il piacere di non camminare nell'immondizia.
Settimana scorsa passeggiavo attorno al Colosseo ed ho dovuto fare lo slalom tra cartacce e bottiglie di plastica. 
Uno scempio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Gennaio 2020)

direi che a questo punto parlare di atteggiamenti che "chiamerebbero" corna è sterile; si fanno a prescindere.
ci sono  tranquillamente madri che non hanno dimenticato di essere amanti cornute comunque come anche padri presenti o assenti cornuti anch'essi. o no.forse hai vissuto (mi riferisco ad arcistufo) con rancore il distacco di tua moglie diventata mamma orsa, come la chiami tu che di questa cosa sembri essere stato molto amareggiato.
fra parentesi per molto tempo hai sostenuto che stavi bene da sposato perché altrimenti tradire non avrebbe avuto senso e questo mi fa pensare che la decisione finale sulla separazione sia stata di tua moglie che , al momento del risveglio dalla cova, si è guardata in giro pensando che forse non avevi passato la prova papà orso e uomo per la vita.potrebbe essere


----------



## Lara3 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche buttare le cartacce  nel cestino è un dovere civico, da cui si trae il piacere di non camminare nell'immondizia.
> Settimana scorsa passeggiavo attorno al Colosseo ed ho dovuto fare lo slalom tra cartacce e bottiglie di plastica.
> Uno scempio.


Non capisco cosa ci va a visitare la gente lì: a me passa la voglia se prima di arrivarci devo fare slalom fra la spazzatura.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che a questo punto parlare di atteggiamenti che "chiamerebbero" corna è sterile; si fanno a prescindere.
> ci sono  tranquillamente madri che non hanno dimenticato di essere amanti cornute comunque come anche padri presenti o assenti cornuti anch'essi. o no.forse hai vissuto (mi riferisco ad arcistufo) con rancore il distacco di tua moglie diventata mamma orsa, come la chiami tu che di questa cosa sembri essere stato molto amareggiato.
> fra parentesi per molto tempo hai sostenuto che stavi bene da sposato perché altrimenti tradire non avrebbe avuto senso e questo mi fa pensare che la decisione finale sulla separazione sia stata di tua moglie che , al momento del risveglio dalla cova, si è guardata in giro pensando che forse non avevi passato la prova papà orso e uomo per la vita.potrebbe essere


Esatto Minerva, le corna si fanno a prescindere dagli alibi che ci si vuole dare per sentirsi meno sporchi o meno nel torto, quantomeno alcuni fanno così, dicendo che era od è stato inevitabile finire a letto con qualcun altro.
INevitabile un cazzo.
Il tradimento è una scelta del singolo che decide di tradire, come passare col rosso o fermarsi col verde, sono scelte che portano a conseguenze, ma scelte del singolo.
La mamma  totale porta a tradire? E perché mai? Perché si dedica ai figli? Ma i padri lo hanno capito che i figli crescono nel grembo delle loro madri e che per quanto noi si provi ad alzare la voce, saranno sempre più loro che nostri.
Magari la mamma totale preferisce dedicarsi anima e corpo ai propri figli, per evitare un loro sbandamento visto che il padre si occupa solo di comprar loro cose, e così la madre si trova a dover fare anche il padre.
O magari preferisce fare la madre totale semplicemente perché si rende conto che dal proprio coniuge riceverà più nulla come uomo, magari per mancanze di lui, o di entrambi.
Per poi svegliarsi a 50 anni quando i figli escono da soli e trovarsi un estraneo in casa e lì si passa  da madre totale ad amante bestiale.
Ed il marito sta a guardare.


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci va a visitare la gente lì: a me passa la voglia se prima di arrivarci devo fare slalom fra la spazzatura.


A me invece no.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In natura Le femmine sono quelle che sfanculano i cuccioli diventati ormai adulti e si organizzano per il giro successivo. Se i tuoi figli hanno due o tre anni, che i genitori gli stiano appresso H 24 lo trovo piuttosto normale, molto meno quando i tuoi figli hanno 10,12, 14 anni e la tua vita viene scandita dall'organizzazione delle loro attività, molto spesso non richieste. Non so come funzionava la tua vita a 10 anni, ma io mi dividevo tra scuola e piscina ed ero praticamente totalmente autonomo, trasferimenti inclusi. La mattina mi vestivo da solo: per carità avevo sempre il cambio pronto per il giorno dopo, ma non è che tra me e mia madre ci sia mai stato un dibattito appassionante sulla mise che dovevo indossare il giorno successivo, come vedo fare da tantissime madri mie coetanee. Lo zaino con i libri me lo guardavo per cazzi miei che se mi scordavo i libri arrivava la nota a casa, i 200 m tra casa mia e dove facevo le elementari me li facevo a piedi per conto mio sia all'andata che al ritorno. Mia madre faceva il taxi per la piscina nel pomeriggio, perché era più lontana, e se uscivo con i capelli bagnati dallo spogliatoio mi spediva dentro a finire di asciugarmi. Ma non sarebbe mai entrata ad aiutarmi perché sarebbe stato automaticamente darmi del ragazzino coglione. e i compiti me li correggeva dopo, col cazzo che si è mai messa lì con me a fare i compiti. E sto parlando di una donna di una cultura oceanica, grazie alla quale ho imparato a leggere e scrivere ben prima della prima elementare. Non certo di una madre disinteressata, però era educazione, non accudimento. Se un figlio lo educhi lo fai per lui. Se invece lo accudisci a oltranza è masturbazione.


Quoto e aggiungo: accudimento a oltranza ed eccessivo toglie autonomia al futuro adulto, spesso è già adulto e la mamma non si rende conto. Una madre così crea i così detti mammoni, uomini mai adulti.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai Arci.... parliamo di cose concrete: come è andato il corso di sci di tua figlia e fra un aperitivo ed un après ski sei riuscito a farti un fuori pista ?
> P.S.
> Le donne che dimenticano di essere compagne oltre ad essere mamme corrono questo rischio. Se sono coscienti del rischio che corrono e nonostante questo mantengono lo stesso atteggiamento mi fa pensare che non sono più interessante alla vita di coppia. Una bella vita di coppia dei genitori è una delle più belle cose che i figli possono avere come insegnamento.


giusto con un'amica parlavo del fatto che le "mamme totali (del centro storico)" sono concentrate sulla propria famiglia come "progetto" comprendendo il marito nella cerchia dei figli. Ovviamente all'esterno della famiglia trovano immediatamente la verve anche (e soprattutto)  sessuale che in famiglia viene anestetizzata dalla presenza dei figli (e del "marito-figlio") . La soluzione possibile? Continuare a fare la mamma totale  e trovarsi i propri "spazi" all'esterno. E tutto rimane in armonia


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> giusto con un'amica parlavo del fatto che le "mamme totali (del centro storico)" sono concentrate sulla propria famiglia come "progetto" comprendendo il marito nella cerchia dei figli. Ovviamente all'esterno della famiglia trovano immediatamente la verve anche (e soprattutto)  sessuale che in famiglia viene anestetizzata dalla presenza dei figli (e del "marito-figlio") . La soluzione possibile? Continuare a fare la mamma totale  e trovarsi i propri "spazi" all'esterno. E tutto rimane in armonia


Sempre detto che le corna assorbono le tensiono familiari.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> giusto con un'amica parlavo del fatto che le "mamme totali (del centro storico)" sono concentrate sulla propria famiglia come "progetto" comprendendo il marito nella cerchia dei figli. Ovviamente all'esterno della famiglia trovano immediatamente la verve anche (e soprattutto)  sessuale che in famiglia viene anestetizzata dalla presenza dei figli (e del "marito-figlio") . La soluzione possibile? Continuare a fare la mamma totale  e trovarsi i propri "spazi" all'esterno. E tutto rimane in armonia


Verrebbe da concludere che "mediamente" i figli spengono la tensione sessuale nella coppia, i cui elementi in alcuni casi la ricercano con altri partner fuori.
Statisticamente anche qui la maggior parte dei tradimenti sono avvenuti in coppie con figli.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Verrebbe da concludere che "mediamente" i figli spengono la tensione sessuale nella coppia, i cui elementi in alcuni casi la ricercano con altri partner fuori.
> Statisticamente anche qui la maggior parte dei tradimenti sono avvenuti in coppie con figli.


Mi verrebbe da enunciare un postulato :

Coppia con figli+ mamma totale = tradimento (di uno dei due) quasi assicurato 

Oppure per dirla alla Arcistufo il tradimento e' una valvola di sfogo per entrambi i genitori : la madre perche semette di essere la madre totale e si diverte senza pensare ad altro e senza sensi di colpa (anestetizzati dal fatto che il marito e' diventato marito-figlio) e dall'altra parte il marito tradisce perche' , appunto , "friendzonato" dalla moglie che lo tratta da incapace o da figlio o da figlio incapace e nella migliore delle ipotesi da figlio/bambino. Cosa che lui ovviamente non e'.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da enunciare un postulato :
> 
> Coppia con figli+ mamma totale = tradimento (di uno dei due) quasi assicurato
> 
> Oppure per dirla alla Arcistufo il tradimento e' una valvola di sfogo per entrambi i genitori : la madre perche semette di essere la madre totale e si diverte senza pensare ad altro e senza sensi di colpa (anestetizzati dal fatto che il marito e' diventato marito-figlio) e dall'altra parte il marito tradisce perche' , appunto , "friendzonato" dalla moglie che lo tratta da incapace o da figlio o da figlio incapace e nella migliore delle ipotesi da figlio/bambino. Cosa che lui ovviamente non e'.


Il tradimento non è una semplice valvola di sfogo. È l'atto cosciente ed egoista di riprendersi se stessi dopo che una serie di fattori, tra cui quelli che tu hai menzionato ma non necessariamente solo quelli, hanno spento la tua dimensione individuale in termini di capacità attrattiva e passione perché ti sei (o sei stato) appiattito sui progetti e i sogni degli altri.
Poi se sei uno sveglio le pile ricaricate te le porti in famiglia.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da enunciare un postulato :
> 
> Coppia con figli+ mamma totale = tradimento (di uno dei due) quasi assicurato
> 
> Oppure per dirla alla Arcistufo il tradimento e' una valvola di sfogo per entrambi i genitori : la madre perche semette di essere la madre totale e si diverte senza pensare ad altro e senza sensi di colpa (anestetizzati dal fatto che il marito e' diventato marito-figlio) e dall'altra parte il marito tradisce perche' , appunto , "friendzonato" dalla moglie che lo tratta da incapace o da figlio o da figlio incapace e nella migliore delle ipotesi da figlio/bambino. Cosa che lui ovviamente non e'.


La cosa grave è quando il marito è veramente immaturo ed è meno autonomo di un figlio.
E ci ho messo tanto per renderlo autonomo. Senza riuscirci. L’unica cosa che riesce a fare da solo è andare dalle prostitute.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da enunciare un postulato :
> 
> Coppia con figli+ mamma totale = tradimento (di uno dei due) quasi assicurato
> 
> Oppure per dirla alla Arcistufo *il tradimento e' una valvola di sfogo per entrambi i genitori* : la madre perche semette di essere la madre totale e si diverte senza pensare ad altro e senza sensi di colpa (anestetizzati dal fatto che il marito e' diventato marito-figlio) e dall'altra parte il marito tradisce perche' , appunto , "friendzonato" dalla moglie che lo tratta da incapace o da figlio o da figlio incapace e nella migliore delle ipotesi da figlio/bambino. Cosa che lui ovviamente non e'.


Che le priorità dopo i figli mutino, è ovvio.
Che però questo lasci tutti totalmente soddisfatti è utopistico.
Nel senso che la bellezza di avere un figlio non sempre è in grado di compensare gli spazi personali persi: la gran parte del tempo viene destinata al neonato e successivamente al figlio o ai figli.
L'intimità che la coppia aveva viene ridotta o talvolta annullata dalla presenza costante dei bambini.
In tante famiglie si arriva a nascondere la nudità non appena essi sono in grado di riconoscerla, figuriamoci pensare di fare sesso periodicamente e rumorosamente come prima avendo nell'altra stanza dei bambini. Peggio ancora se essi dormono nel lettone: i momenti per l'intimità si riducono, non solo nel tempo ma anche nella qualità progressivamente con la crescita dei bambini. Alcune coppie si ritagliano degli spazi personali grazie all'aiuto dei nonni, ma se entrambi i genitori lavorano lasciando loro i figli non si può abusare comunque troppo della loro disponibilità.
Ci sono alcuni nonni che portano i nipoti in vacanza al termine della scuola, ma sono sempre più rari, ormai.
I baby sitter possono essere utili, ma i sensi di colpa di chi lascia i bambini a un'estranea per ritagliarsi spazi di coppia rendono questa scelta poco frequente. Insomma, una donna che lavora difficilmente sceglie di lasciare il figlio che non vede mai a qualcuno per uscire col marito.
Altre coppie si abituano, a fare l'amore in silenzio, a ora tarda, o nei ritagli di tempo, quando magari si è stanchi. Col tempo questo rende poco attraente l'attività sessuale.
Altre si rassegnano a una diminuzione sostanziale dei rapporti.
Anche i confronti tra adulti su argomenti adulti vengono a diminuire. Certe cose in presenza dei bimbi non si possono dire, e poi si è sempre in tre, in quattro, in cinque, ci sono i corsi a cui portarli, i compiti in cui aiutarli, e ovviamente anche il dialogo tra coniugi viene a scemare.
Non però le esigenze del singolo. Io ho frequentato molte mamme: mia moglie era tutt'altro che una mamma totale e a portare in giro mia figlia ero spesso io. Le donne ritrovano il dialogo e la confidenza con altre mamme, creando con loro la compensazione alla situazione che si è creata in casa. Questo è un processo mediamente irreversibile.
Alcune cercano di sentirsi ancora donne con altri uomini: in un motel o in auto si è finalmente soli, tra adulti.
E' una boccata d'aria, in cui finalmente ci si può lasciare andare.
Accade a entrambi i sessi: la presenza di un figlio conduce invariabilmente a una situazione in cui il sesso torna a essere vissuto con i sensi di colpa e i limiti di quando non si aveva ancora l'età per viverlo liberamente, alla luce del sole.
"Ci sono i bambini", una frase che chissà quante donne hanno pronunciato nella loro vita, rinunciando all'intimità con marito.
Quando questa situazione perdura nel tempo, la frustrazione cresce e il rischio di un tradimento pure.


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La cosa grave è quando il marito è veramente immaturo ed è meno autonomo di un figlio.
> *E ci ho messo tanto per renderlo autonomo*. Senza riuscirci. L’unica cosa che riesce a fare da solo è andare dalle prostitute.


La frase in grassetto è il grande bias.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da enunciare un postulato :
> 
> Coppia con figli+ mamma totale = tradimento (di uno dei due) quasi assicurato
> 
> Oppure per dirla alla Arcistufo il tradimento e' una valvola di sfogo per entrambi i genitori : la madre perche semette di essere la madre totale e si diverte senza pensare ad altro e senza sensi di colpa (anestetizzati dal fatto che il marito e' diventato marito-figlio) e dall'altra parte il marito tradisce perche' , appunto , "friendzonato" dalla moglie che lo tratta da incapace o da figlio o da figlio incapace e nella migliore delle ipotesi da figlio/bambino. Cosa che lui ovviamente non e'.


Se scegli di essere una mamma totale (visto che non credo che nessuna sia obbligata a esserlo) non vedo perché tradire. Non è che sei trascurata , sei tu che scegli di dedicarti esclusivamente al ruolo di mamma
Le mamme totali che conosco non hanno in nota di tradire. Faticano a fare il sesso dovuto all’interno del matrimonio figurati se cercarlo fuori.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Un'altra cosa che divide è l'educazione dei figli.
Non sempre si è d'accordo e capita che col tempo si arrivi a ridurre la stima nei confronti dell'altro reo di non corrispondere alle nostre aspettative che, comunque, sono sempre e solo nostre, non oggettivamente giuste.
Il "papà" che non fa un cazzo per la madre è un classico.
In realtà il genitore in quel caso magari sceglie una linea educativa meno soffocante della mamma ansiosa, ma a lei sembra quello che non si dà abbastanza da fare. 
Se lui risponde a tono, non guadagnerà comunque punti, perché lei si sentirà messa in discussione nel suo ruolo.
Se è una mamma lavoratrice assente e non più giovane alle prese con un bambino solo o due a cui può dedicare poco tempo, che compensa con un eccesso di attenzioni, andrà in crisi e di conseguenza piuttosto che fare autocritica bersaglierà il marito che secondo il suo punto di vista oltre a non fare un cazzo non sa neppure apprezzarla per tutto quello che fa.
Le mamme, avendo partorito e allattato, hanno la convinzione di avere un ruolo molto più importante di quello del padre, considerato figura accessoria nella famiglia (un tempo almeno era l'unico che portava i soldi a casa, ora manco più quello).
Se questo ruolo materno viene messo in discussione, a farne le spese solitamente è ancora lui.
Persa la stima, l'attrazione vien meno. E se gli ormoni resistono ancora, basta un collega o una collega o un vicino di casa o un altro papà (magari a sua volta osteggiato dalla consorte) a innescare il desiderio per una storia parallela.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se scegli di essere una mamma totale (visto che non credo che nessuna sia obbligata a esserlo) non vedo perché tradire. Non è che sei trascurata , sei tu che scegli di dedicarti esclusivamente al ruolo di mamma
> Le mamme totali che conosco non hanno in nota di tradire. Faticano a fare il sesso dovuto all’interno del matrimonio figurati se cercarlo fuori.


Esistono mamme totali che arrivano a considerare il sesso solo in funzione procreativi. Si innamorano del figlio, e se lo fanno col marito ancora è per averne un altro.
Se invece non esiste una propensione ad allargare la famiglia, si trovano comode e appagate nel ruolo di mamma.
E poiché vedono nel sesso un dovere e nulla più, lo evitano se possono alla grande.
Almeno col marito e finché il loro ruolo di mamma è totalizzante.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Esistono mamme totali che arrivano a considerare il sesso solo in funzione procreativi. Si innamorano del figlio, e se lo fanno col marito ancora è per averne un altro.
> Se invece non esiste una propensione ad allargare la famiglia, si trovano comode e appagate nel ruolo di mamma.
> E poiché vedono nel sesso un dovere e nulla più, lo evitano se possono alla grande.
> Almeno col marito e finché il loro ruolo di mamma è totalizzante.


È quello che ho detto
Per questo escludo il tradimento in casi come questo


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le mamme totali che conosco non hanno in nota di tradire. Faticano a fare il sesso dovuto all’interno del matrimonio figurati se cercarlo fuori.


Ne ho una in casa , di queste "mamme totali"


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Alcune cercano di sentirsi ancora donne con altri uomini: in un motel o in auto si è finalmente soli, tra adulti.
> E' una boccata d'aria, in cui finalmente ci si può lasciare andare.


E' quello che ho appunto scritto nel mio ragionamento



danny ha detto:


> "Ci sono i bambini", una frase che chissà quante donne hanno pronunciato nella loro vita, rinunciando all'intimità con marito.
> Quando questa situazione perdura nel tempo, la frustrazione cresce e il rischio di un tradimento pure.


Esattamente


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il "papà" che non fa un cazzo per la madre è un classico.
> In realtà il genitore in quel caso magari sceglie una linea educativa meno soffocante della mamma ansiosa, ma a lei sembra quello che non si dà abbastanza da fare.
> Se lui risponde a tono, non guadagnerà comunque punti, perché lei si sentirà messa in discussione nel suo ruolo.
> Le mamme, avendo partorito e allattato, hanno la convinzione di avere un ruolo molto più importante di quello del padre, considerato figura accessoria nella famiglia (un tempo almeno era l'unico che portava i soldi a casa, ora manco più quello).
> ...


Esatto , quoto, e riquoto in quanto e' esattamente quello che capita sovente a me, soprattutto la prima frase quando corro come un criceto nella ruota dalla mattina alla sera. Non e' mai abbastanza, quello che faccio. Notare che lei nel lavoro  e' di fatto una mia dipendente (grave errore, lo so) . Ma se lei non fa un caxxo durante il giorno , quello no, non posso dirglielo. Sarebbe "offensivo".


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io per portarmi avanti, le corna gliele ho fatte da subito senza aspettare l'arrivo dei figli. Al di là di quelle da fidanzati, ove insegnando danza, spesso mi accompagnavo  con qualche moglie in cerca del toy Boy, ricordo che esattamente una settimana prima del giorno del mio matrimonio, una collega mi fece il regalo di nozze, un bel pomeriggio all'albergo dei laghi a Turate, chissà se esiste ancora, il motel intendo.
> Poi quando siamo diventati genitori, non mi risulta di avere mai dismesso i panni del marito infedele, mi sentirei quasi in colpa verso me stesso dovesse un giorno accadere.
> *Il corno è un dovere civico di tutti i coniugi del mondo.*


o meglio...un diritto - dovere, come il voto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ne ho una in casa , di queste "mamme totali"


Se ti ha tradito non era disinteressata al sesso è completamente dedicata ai figli
Ripeto quelle che conoscono io vivono serene senza sesso totalmente dedite ai figli e alla famiglie
Se cercano sesso fuori sono donne non serene della scelta che hanno fatto all’interno


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Rispondo a entrambi: avete mai fatto un lavoro che è anche la vostra passione? Sapete quanto piacere si trae da una passione? Tanto.....anzi non tanto, di più....


quando una passione diventa un lavoro, ti passa tutta la poesia. Col sesso non so, mica ci lavoro


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti ha tradito non era disinteressata al sesso è completamente dedicata ai figli
> Ripeto quelle che conoscono io vivono serene senza sesso totalmente dedite ai figli e alla famiglie
> Se cercano sesso fuori sono donne non serene della scelta che hanno fatto all’interno


infatti, e' diventata una mamma totale dedita alla famiglia, figli e qualsiasi caxxatina le venisse in mente. Io costantemente all'ultimo posto dopo l'ultima delle caxxatine. Pero' secondo lei ero io in "difetto".  Mah, non e' che non sono serene, semplicemente quello che scopano non e' il marito con tutte le menate (soldi, problemi, casini vari con i figli), e' solo un corpo con cui divertirsi. E non vogliono che diventi nulla di piu' , non vogliono sostituire il marito.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quando pure il terapista di coppia ti manda via dicendoti che non ha senso rubarti i soldi (due su due, stesso discorso) tenderei a crederci.


Mi sorge la domanda: se entrambi sapete gia' tutto della vita, per quale motivo siete andati dal terapista di coppia salvo poi dire "non capisce un caxxo"?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> infatti, e' diventata una mamma totale dedita alla famiglia, figli e qualsiasi caxxatina le venisse in mente. Io costantemente all'ultimo posto dopo l'ultima delle caxxatine. Pero' secondo lei ero io in "difetto".  Mah, non e' che non sono serene, semplicemente quello che scopano non e' il marito con tutte le menate (soldi, problemi, casini vari con i figli), e' solo un corpo con cui divertirsi. E non vogliono che diventi nulla di piu' , non vogliono sostituire il marito.


Parliamo di due mamme diverse


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parliamo di due mamme diverse


evidentemente


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti ha tradito non era disinteressata al sesso è completamente dedicata ai figli
> *Ripeto quelle che conoscono io vivono serene senza sesso totalmente dedite ai figli e alla famiglie*
> Se cercano sesso fuori sono donne non serene della scelta che hanno fatto all’interno


Ne sei sicura?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> evidentemente


Quelle di cui parli tu non sono mamme totalizzanti ma donne frustrate che cercano poi la boccata d’aria
Quelle che conosco io sono serene della vita che hanno e non necessitano di boccate d’aria


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura?


Assolutamente si 
Discussioni infinite perché io non ero una manna normale perché non avevo le loro stesse priorità 
Tralascio i commenti per le cene organizzate solo io e mio marito, per i weekend, per essere andata dal ginecologo allo scadere dei 40 gg post parto perché ero ansiosa di riprendere i rapporti con mio marito, ecc ecc


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> Discussioni infinite perché io non ero una manna normale perché non avevo le loro stesse priorità
> Tralascio i commenti per le cene organizzate solo io e mio marito, per i weekend, per essere andata dal ginecologo allo scadere dei 40 gg post parto perché ero ansiosa di riprendere i rapporti con mio marito, ecc ecc


Non le conosco per cui non posso esprimermi, ma la mamma totale non sempre ha rinunciato al sesso in generale.
Ha rinunciato al sesso e all'intimità in famiglia e col marito.
Di questo soltanto si è sicuri. 
E non credo affatto che su certi argomenti tutte siano sincere e aperte.


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> Discussioni infinite perché io non ero una manna normale perché non avevo le loro stesse priorità
> Tralascio i commenti per le cene organizzate solo io e mio marito, per i weekend, per essere andata dal ginecologo allo scadere dei 40 gg post parto perché ero ansiosa di riprendere i rapporti con mio marito, ecc ecc


Che esagerate


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La cosa grave è quando il marito è veramente immaturo ed è meno autonomo di un figlio.
> E ci ho messo tanto per renderlo autonomo. Senza riuscirci. *L’unica cosa che riesce a fare da solo è andare dalle prostitute.*


beh, è un inizio


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che esagerate


E guarda che non ho nemmeno scritto tutto
Ti tralascio “vado a letto prima di lui e fingo di dormire”
“Che palle mi toccherà dargliela stasera” 
Ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non le conosco per cui non posso esprimermi, ma la mamma totale non sempre ha rinunciato al sesso in generale.
> Ha rinunciato al sesso e all'intimità in famiglia e col marito.
> Di questo soltanto si è sicuri.
> E non credo affatto che su certi argomenti tutte siano sincere e aperte.


Non capisco perché definirla mamma totale 
Se si ritaglia spazi per lei non è mamma totale 
È una donna a cui la vita familiare va stretta e cerca svago


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capisco perché definirla mamma totale
> Se si ritaglia spazi per lei non è mamma totale
> È una donna a cui la vita familiare va stretta e cerca svago


Perché per loro il ruolo di mamma è un modo per affermarsi sugli altri, marito e amiche.
Anche su di te, che vieni sminuita perché non sei come loro.
Sono donne prevaricanti. Sempre meglio in tutto, sempre pronte a criticare le altre o il marito.
Questo non vuole affatto dire che siano disposte a rinunciare a una storia con un altro.
Ma di certo non te lo vengono dire e neppure te lo fanno capire.


----------



## Lostris (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E guarda che non ho nemmeno scritto tutto
> Ti tralascio “vado a letto prima di lui e fingo di dormire”
> “Che palle mi toccherà dargliela stasera”
> Ecc ecc


Questo capita indipendentemente dall’essere mamme totali, come le chiamate voi.

Esagerate relativamente alle discussioni o al non ritenerti “normale”.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mi sorge la domanda: se entrambi sapete gia' tutto della vita, per quale motivo siete andati dal terapista di coppia salvo poi dire "non capisce un caxxo"?


Entrambi sappiamo molto di noi stessi. La vita che c'entra? E poi un punto di vista terzo e qualificato male non fa. Nessuno mi pare abbia detto neanche lontanamente che il terapista non capisce un cazzo. È stato il terapista stesso ad informarci che non avevamo nessun bisogno di terapia.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> Discussioni infinite perché io non ero una manna normale perché non avevo le loro stesse priorità
> Tralascio i commenti per le cene organizzate solo io e mio marito, per i weekend, per essere andata dal ginecologo allo scadere dei 40 gg post parto perché ero ansiosa di riprendere i rapporti con mio marito, ecc ecc


Sono malate loro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questo capita indipendentemente dall’essere mamme totali, come le chiamate voi.
> 
> Esagerate relativamente alle discussioni o al non ritenerti “normale”.


Si sì capita sicuramente. Mi resta incomprensibile ma capita. In questo caso un aggravante al resto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono malate loro.


Infatti non mi hanno mai toccato i loro discorsi. 
quando ho voglia tento il confronto quando non ne ho voglia ignoro i discorsi


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Più che mamma totale io parlerei anche di "mamma pseudoperfetta".
Ovvero quell'individuo che considera la maternità una posizione privilegiata nella società, anche quando fa la vittima del suo ruolo.
Non è mai disponibile ad ammetterlo e se qualcuno osa metterla in dubbio, enumera i sacrifici immensi a cui si è sottoposta dal parto all'allattamento, inducendo sensi di colpa anche nei figli.
E' una donna mediocre che usa il suo ruolo naturale per assumere una posizione di superiorità, che usa per giudicare chiunque.
Nei confronti degli uomini, che non possono avere figli, delle altre donne che ancora non li hanno avuti o si sono limitati a uno solo, delle amiche e colleghe più disinvolte ("ma davvero non hai fatto il vaccino antinfluenzale a tuo figlio? Ma gli dai da mangiare quelle cose? Ma no, non posso credere che andiate in vacanza al mare, il sole fa male ai bambini! Ma davvero tu e tuo marito uscite da soli lasciando a casa i figli? Ma perché? Ma non vi sentite in colpa? Già li vedete poco lavorando in due! Ah, io in casa mai nuda, ci sono i bambini".
Questa è una donna che ha sempre comandato senza avere alcuna qualità e che approfitta del ruolo di madre per esercitare il suo potere in misura maggiore.
Per lei il marito non sa fare un cazzo. Non gli ha mai fatto cambiare il pannolino perché la prima volta lo ha visto tentennante, ah, l'incapace, inesperto... E' quella che se lui li porta fuori che fa freddo, gli fa una scenata e glielo rinfaccia fino a che non li vede laureati.
E' quella che con le amiche si lamenta del fatto che lui voglia fare sesso, lo fa con l'aria di chi lo tiene in pugno, di chi gestisce il sesso come una gentile concessione monarchica. E' quella che dice ai suoceri o ai genitori cosa fare e cosa non fare col bambino, pretendendo che loro si adeguino a severi protocolli.
Una così, perdonatemi, è solo una grande stronza.
E ne sono convinto, se può farlo con gran vigore, tradisce eccome.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Questo capita indipendentemente dall’essere mamme totali, come le chiamate voi.*
> 
> Esagerate relativamente alle discussioni o al non ritenerti “normale”.


ma infatti...cosa c'entrano i figli con l'allergia al marito


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> Discussioni infinite perché io non ero una manna normale perché non avevo le loro stesse priorità
> Tralascio i commenti per le cene organizzate solo io e mio marito, per i weekend, per essere andata dal ginecologo allo scadere dei 40 gg post parto perché ero ansiosa di riprendere i rapporti con mio marito, ecc ecc


Probabilmente eri fuori dalla loro concezione di normalità, ma riconoscendo che in fondo la tua invece lo era molto più della loro, tentavano di "omologarti" per il timore di chiedersi se la loro modalità fosse normale. Se ciò che trovi diverso non ti porta timori lo accetti senza problemi. Ho fatto un giro di parole ma spero si capisca.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Probabilmente eri fuori dalla loro concezione di normalità, ma riconoscendo che in fondo la tua invece lo era molto più della loro, tentavano di "omologarti" per il timore di chiedersi se la loro modalità fosse normale. *Se ciò che trovi diverso non ti porta timori lo accetti senza problemi*. Ho fatto un giro di parole ma spero si capisca.


Resta da chiedersi che tipo di problemi possa creare una persona che vive diversamente da noi.
Sempre che  la scelta che si palesa davanti ad ella sia consapevole e non subita.
Io continuo a pensare che siano donne che fanno "le fighe", ma sotto sotto siano frustrate e vorrebbero anche altro dalla vita, ma non potendo ottenerlo ridimensionano le aspettative degli altri.
Tipo la volpe e l'uva, ma in maniera ancora più subdola.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Più che mamma totale io parlerei anche di "mamma pseudoperfetta".
> Ovvero quell'individuo che considera la maternità una posizione privilegiata nella società, anche quando fa la vittima del suo ruolo.
> Non è mai disponibile ad ammetterlo e se qualcuno osa metterla in dubbio, enumera i sacrifici immensi a cui si è sottoposta dal parto all'allattamento, inducendo sensi di colpa anche nei figli.
> E' una donna mediocre che usa il suo ruolo naturale per assumere una posizione di superiorità, che usa per giudicare chiunque.
> ...


Io ho sempre pensato che le mediocri tradissero meno.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che le mediocri tradissero meno.


Perché non se le fila nessuno, in genere.
Mi viene in mente un esempio soltanto tra quelle che ho conosciuto, anni fa.
Posso sbagliarmi, ma è classico "Vorrei ma non posso".


----------



## Irrisoluto (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non se le fila nessuno, in genere.
> Mi viene in mente un esempio soltanto tra quelle che ho conosciuto, anni fa.
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma è classico "Vorrei ma non posso".


Non credo che il problema sia che non se li fila nessuno.
Un mediocre troverà senz'altro una mediocre, se vuole.
Se un mediocre in media tradisce di meno - e non ne sarei tanto sicuro - è piuttosto perché ha meno carica vitale, necessaria per desiderare e per mettere in atto un tradimento.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Resta da chiedersi che tipo di problemi possa creare una persona che vive diversamente da noi.
> Sempre che  la scelta che si palesa davanti ad ella sia consapevole e non subita.
> Io continuo a pensare che siano donne che fanno "le fighe", ma sotto sotto siano frustrate e vorrebbero anche altro dalla vita, ma non potendo ottenerlo ridimensionano le aspettative degli altri.
> Tipo la volpe e l'uva, ma in maniera ancora più subdola.


Li crea se non si è tanto convinti di ciò che affermiamo. Se una donna esce solo con il marito e i suoi figli non hanno problemi a stare soli, ad esempio, fa cadere quanto afferma l'altra che invece da quando ci sono i figli non passa un secondo sola con il marito (a parte per dormire la notte), e quindi per far tornare "le cose a posto" (dentro di se) dovrà cercare dei problemi nei figli dell'altra, o provare a metterle il tarlo in testa che potrebbero averne.

Essere la conduttrice di casa, con il marito come altro figlio, da peso ma anche potere. 
Nelle coppie però capita spesso di notare che uno dei due detiene un certo potere.


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci va a visitare la gente lì: a me passa la voglia se prima di arrivarci devo fare slalom fra la spazzatura.


Stai dicendo cosa uno va a vedere a Roma?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Stai dicendo cosa uno va a vedere a Roma?


Per me la bellezza di un monumento d’arte e della storia passata viene offuscata se il presente non lo sa conservare e se per vedere il bello che c’è stato devo passare attraverso il degrado attuale.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema sia che non se li fila nessuno.
> Un mediocre troverà senz'altro una mediocre, se vuole.
> Se un mediocre in media tradisce di meno - e non ne sarei tanto sicuro - è piuttosto perché ha meno carica vitale, necessaria per desiderare e per mettere in atto un tradimento.


Anche.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato che le mediocri tradissero meno.


Ti assicuro che questa cosa non vale per i maschi. Lo pensavo anche io prima.


----------



## abebe (8 Gennaio 2020)

Fantastico 'sto thread! 

Me lo devo studiare bene. 

E ripassarmelo di tanto in tanto nel futuro...


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quando una passione diventa un lavoro, ti passa tutta la poesia. Col sesso non so, mica ci lavoro


Ti passa la poesia a te.
Fortunatamente non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> o meglio...un diritto - dovere, come il voto


Io aumenterei le tasse a tutti  quelli che non vanno a votare, che poi sono gli stessi che frignano dei governi che fanno male.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti passa la poesia a te.
> Fortunatamente non siamo tutti uguali.


Meno male che non siamo uguali fiuuuuu


----------



## Pincopallino (8 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Meno male che non siamo uguali fiuuuuu


Pensa se lo fossimo stati, io ci avrei sicuramente guadagnato.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Fantastico 'sto thread!
> 
> Me lo devo studiare bene.
> 
> E ripassarmelo di tanto in tanto nel futuro...


Interessante il tuo sarcasmo.
Strano per un uomo...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti...cosa c'entrano i figli con l'allergia al marito


Parlavamo di donne che vivono esclusivamente per i figli dimenticandosi il marito


----------



## abebe (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Interessante il tuo sarcasmo.
> Strano per un uomo...


Interessante: perché?
Strano: perché?


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Interessante: perché?
> Strano: perché?


Perché non hai commentato ma giudicato, come se questo argomento ti fosse estraneo.
Il perché lo dovresti spiegare tu.
Dai su, una donna che non ti caga e che non puoi lasciare per "n" motivi non ti fa venire l'istinto di tradirla?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non credo che il problema sia che non se li fila nessuno.
> Un mediocre troverà senz'altro una mediocre, se vuole.
> Se un mediocre in media tradisce di meno - e non ne sarei tanto sicuro - è piuttosto perché ha meno carica vitale, necessaria per desiderare e per mettere in atto un tradimento.


Probabile.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa ci va a visitare la gente lì: a me passa la voglia se prima di arrivarci devo fare slalom fra la spazzatura.


Tranquilla, il colosseo non é niente di che 



Lara3 ha detto:


> La cosa grave è quando il marito è veramente immaturo ed è meno autonomo di un figlio.
> *E ci ho messo tanto per renderlo autonomo*. Senza riuscirci. L’unica cosa che riesce a fare da solo è andare dalle prostitute.


Madonna quanto sei pesante. Mi piacerebbe parecchio sentire tuo marito che ne pensa 



abebe ha detto:


> Fantastico 'sto thread!
> 
> Me lo devo studiare bene.
> 
> E ripassarmelo di tanto in tanto nel futuro...


Assolutamente.



danny ha detto:


> Perché non hai commentato ma giudicato, come se questo argomento ti fosse estraneo.
> Il perché lo dovresti spiegare tu.
> Dai su, una donna che non ti caga e che non puoi lasciare per "n" motivi non ti fa venire l'istinto di tradirla?


No. Lui piuttosto metterebbe i figli in mezzo alla strada, così si può tatuare sul cazzo che è un puro di cuore. Ma quanti ne abbiamo conosciuti di idioti che hanno fatto danni sconfinati perché non reggevano l'idea di succhiare un cazzo del interposta persona?


----------



## abebe (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non hai commentato ma giudicato, come se questo argomento ti fosse estraneo.
> Il perché lo dovresti spiegare tu.
> Dai su, una donna che non ti caga e che non puoi lasciare per "n" motivi non ti fa venire l'istinto di tradirla?


Giudicato? Dove? Come?

Che se anche l'avessi fatto, non è che mi tiro indietro per un giudizio, eh?

L'argomento essenzialmente mi è estraneo per ovvi motivi: non ho neanche moglie, figuriamoci mamma!

Posso solo assorbire quello che viene detto, al netto delle mie idee che comunque ho.

Poi l'istinto mi può venire anche per altri motivi, non solo perché non mi caga, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Stai dicendo cosa uno va a vedere a Roma?


molta di quella spazzatura che si vede intorno ai siti archeologici e non, come fuori dalle chiese la producono i turisti  che non sono pochi , il personale lo stanno incrementando ora dopo secoli di tagli , le discariche poche perchè si cercava di prediligere quella mastodontica di malagrotta ora chiusa   pensate sui castelli c'è ne un altra solo di stoccaggio e di chi pensate fosse il terreno ?


----------



## abebe (8 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Lui piuttosto metterebbe i figli in mezzo alla strada, così si può tatuare sul cazzo che è un puro di cuore. Ma quanti ne abbiamo conosciuti di idioti che hanno fatto danni sconfinati perché non reggevano l'idea di succhiare un cazzo del interposta persona?


Hai mangiato pesante oggi?  

Dov'è che ho detto che mi separerei piuttosto che scoparmi un'altra che non sia la mia (ancora inesistente) moglie? 
Ho detto che non ho mai tradito, che non parto con l'intenzione di tradire perché è un "dovere civico" (cit.), ma di cosa farò nella vita non ho certezze: al massimo, ho solo buone intenzioni (di cui... si sa!  )

E comunque: quand'anche decidessi di separarmi, ciò non equivale (necessariamente) a mettere i figli in mezzo alla strada. O no...?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> molta di quella spazzatura che si vede intorno ai siti archeologici e non, come fuori dalle chiese la producono i turisti  che non sono pochi , il personale lo stanno incrementando ora dopo secoli di tagli , le discariche poche perchè si cercava di prediligere quella mastodontica di malagrotta ora chiusa   pensate sui castelli c'è ne un altra solo di stoccaggio e di chi pensate fosse il terreno ?


Siti turistici ci sono in tutto il mondo... è possibile che a Roma arrivano solo i turisti che sporcano ? Mi viene il dubbio che la spazzatura è lì non per colpa dei turisti . Il sentiero dell’amore di Cinque Terre quanto tempo è stato chiuso ? Quanto costava metterlo a posto ? Io credo non tanto. Quanti turisti sono tornati delusi quando lo hanno trovato chiuso ? 
Si chiama cattiva gestione delle risorse. I turisti sono gli stessi dappertutto.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Hai mangiato pesante oggi?
> 
> Dov'è che ho detto che mi separerei piuttosto che scoparmi un'altra che non sia la mia (ancora inesistente) moglie?
> Ho detto che non ho mai tradito, che non parto con l'intenzione di tradire perché è un "dovere civico" (cit.), ma di cosa farò nella vita non ho certezze: al massimo, ho solo buone intenzioni (di cui... si sa!  )
> ...


Mi sa che ho interpretato male io.
Il tuo post sembrava sarcastico a una prima lettura.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Siti turistici ci sono in tutto il mondo... è possibile che a Roma arrivano solo i turisti che sporcano ? Mi viene il dubbio che la spazzatura è lì non per colpa dei turisti . Il sentiero dell’amore di Cinque Terre quanto tempo è stato chiuso ? Quanto costava metterlo a posto ? Io credo non tanto. Quanti turisti sono tornati delusi quando lo hanno trovato chiuso ?


A Madrid in centro a mezzanotte e uno di Capodanno passavano già con le macchine per la pulizia.
Alla mattina le strade del centro erano già linde.
Se non si pulisce lo sporco si accumula.


----------



## abebe (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sa che ho interpretato male io.
> Il tuo post sembrava sarcastico a una prima lettura.


Allora mi sa proprio di sì (che hai interpretato male). 
Davvero intendevo dire che è un aspetto della relazione di coppia che bisogna avere ben chiaro anche da prima in modo da riuscire a prevenirlo, in quei casi in cui è possibile. Perché poi magari ci saranno anche casi in cui non è possibile ma si sa: la sfiga è sempre in agguato.


----------



## Martes (8 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché per loro il ruolo di mamma è un modo per affermarsi sugli altri, marito e amiche.
> Anche su di te, che vieni sminuita perché non sei come loro.
> Sono donne prevaricanti. Sempre meglio in tutto, sempre pronte a criticare le altre o il marito.
> Questo non vuole affatto dire che siano disposte a rinunciare a una storia con un altro.
> Ma di certo non te lo vengono dire e neppure te lo fanno capire.


Secondo me era anche di questo che si parlava quando si citavano i segnali premonitori... non è che una diventa così dopo che ha partorito, se non la era già prima


----------



## abebe (8 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti ha tradito non era disinteressata al sesso è completamente dedicata ai figli
> Ripeto quelle che conoscono io vivono serene senza sesso totalmente dedite ai figli e alla famiglie
> Se cercano sesso fuori sono donne non serene della scelta che hanno fatto all’interno


A me però viene anche da chiedermi _perché_ una donna sia (realmente!) disinteressata al sesso.


----------



## bettypage (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Per me la bellezza di un monumento d’arte e della storia passata viene offuscata se il presente non lo sa conservare e se per vedere il bello che c’è stato devo passare attraverso il degrado attuale.





Lara3 ha detto:


> Siti turistici ci sono in tutto il mondo... è possibile che a Roma arrivano solo i turisti che sporcano ? Mi viene il dubbio che la spazzatura è lì non per colpa dei turisti . Il sentiero dell’amore di Cinque Terre quanto tempo è stato chiuso ? Quanto costava metterlo a posto ? Io credo non tanto. Quanti turisti sono tornati delusi quando lo hanno trovato chiuso ?
> Si chiama cattiva gestione delle risorse. I turisti sono gli stessi dappertutto.


Immagino gli stessibturisti che vanno alle maldive


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A me però viene anche da chiedermi _perché_ una donna sia (realmente!) disinteressata al sesso.


non penso sia perché troppo dedita ai figli quanto ci siano periodi di vita in cui possono esserci altre priorità.questo fino a quando non diventa tutto patologico e il rifiuto riguarda proprio i marito, non il sesso
le donne di cui parla invece nocciola ,secondo me ,sono semplicemente disamorate del compagno


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

Sicuramente.
Mentre i turisti che non amano la sporcizia evitano i posti dove ci sono problemi di pulizia. Posti che comunque non risolvono i loro problemi di pulizia dando la colpa ai turisti. Ma pulendo.
Sono la colpa dei turisti anche i mezzi di trasporto che non arrivano in orario ecc ?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Immagino gli stessibturisti che vanno alle maldive


Sicuramente.
Mentre i turisti che non amano la sporcizia evitano i posti dove ci sono problemi di pulizia. Posti che comunque non risolvono i loro problemi di pulizia dando la colpa ai turisti. Ma pulendo.
Sono la colpa dei turisti anche i mezzi di trasporto che non arrivano in orario ecc ?


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A me però viene anche da chiedermi _perché_ una donna sia (realmente!) disinteressata al sesso.


ovvio : perche' viene meno (anche inconsciamente) il motivo del farlo : avere ottenuto il risultato : i figli. Ripeto, non deve essere per forza una cosa chiara , puo' essere anche inconscia, anzi penso lo sia nella maggior parte dei casi


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Siti turistici ci sono in tutto il mondo... è possibile che a Roma arrivano solo i turisti che sporcano ? Mi viene il dubbio che la spazzatura è lì non per colpa dei turisti . Il sentiero dell’amore di Cinque Terre quanto tempo è stato chiuso ? Quanto costava metterlo a posto ? Io credo non tanto. Quanti turisti sono tornati delusi quando lo hanno trovato chiuso ?
> Si chiama cattiva gestione delle risorse. I turisti sono gli stessi dappertutto.


Infatti Il problema é strutturale. Roma è una città dove due milioni e mezzo di residenti Marino le tasse per erogare servizi ha 6 milioni di abitanti Parigi è una città che ha flussi turistici comparabile con i nostri, Ma guarda caso le spese digestione della capitale sono ripianate a piè di lista. Il problema è semplicissimo. Prendi una tinozza d'acqua, la riempi con un bicchiere e la svuoti con Un secchiello


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A me però viene anche da chiedermi _perché_ una donna sia (realmente!) disinteressata al sesso.


 perché la minestra riscaldata È una costante fondamentale dell'universo. Solo che nella nostra cultura viene glorificata come un calmante sociale.


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Siti turistici ci sono in tutto il mondo... è possibile che a Roma arrivano solo i turisti che sporcano ? Mi viene il dubbio che la spazzatura è lì non per colpa dei turisti . Il sentiero dell’amore di Cinque Terre quanto tempo è stato chiuso ? Quanto costava metterlo a posto ? Io credo non tanto. Quanti turisti sono tornati delusi quando lo hanno trovato chiuso ?
> Si chiama cattiva gestione delle risorse. I turisti sono gli stessi dappertutto.


io giro e anche molto in italia e all'estero  e devo dire che la sporcizia o la monnezza  la trovi anche li, tirni presente che Roma è una città che con l'indotto supera i 4 milioni di abitanti  mettici gli stranieri presenti durante l'anno e non so a che cifra arriviamo , Ti porto un esempio , nelle giornate gratis per visitare i musei , la gente non so se si moltiplica , eravamo io e la mia signora visitando i fori imperiali , sai cosa hanno previsto gli scienziati politici  di prima della Raggi? Dei buffi porta immondizia lungo i tragitti con buste di plastica , mi chiedo quanta roba possono contenere quando vedi tutta quella gente ? Dopo solo una oretta sono strapieni  la gente spinge  con forza per metterli  li e quindi si rompono , anche io mangio delle volte un panino ma se non troviamo libero me lo rimetto nello zaino e lo cestino a casa se non trovo  e questo lo faccio in tutti i posti dove vado.
Ci vuole un po di civiltà e buon senso cosa che italiani e stranieri qualcuno non ha .
Alle'estero non è così ma da sempre , racconto: nelle gita scolastica del diploma eravamo in visita alla simemens  , avevo ancora il vizio del fumo , dovevo gettare la sigaretta  volevo farlo ma non si vedeva una cica gettata per terra dico una eh, quindi lo spenta e da incivile lo gettata  sono stato ripreso , rirtonato mi sono comportato egualmente , ora non fumo più da na vita però mi sorprendo sempre vedere persone che non la gettano ma la conservano per poi buttarla , vedi in spiaggia che schifo quando muovi la sabbia.
Per la strada dell'amore io l'ho percorsa bella esperienza ti do ragione  bastava pubblicizzare tanto ormai su internet trovi tutto.
Grazie


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La cosa grave è quando il marito è veramente immaturo ed è meno autonomo di un figlio.
> E ci ho messo tanto per renderlo autonomo. Senza riuscirci. L’unica cosa che riesce a fare da solo è andare dalle prostitute.


Paga utilizza e non ha rotture di coglioni


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ne ho una in casa , di queste "mamme totali"


Ma....ma....non ti aveva tradito col capo? O almeno con uno "prestigioso" .....(mica il manovale delle Ferriere,eh!)
O ricordo male....


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> infatti, e' diventata una mamma totale dedita alla famiglia, figli e qualsiasi caxxatina le venisse in mente. Io costantemente all'ultimo posto dopo l'ultima delle caxxatine. Pero' secondo lei ero io in "difetto".  Mah, non e' che non sono serene, semplicemente quello che scopano non e' il marito con tutte le menate (soldi, problemi, casini vari con i figli), e' solo un corpo con cui divertirsi. E non vogliono che diventi nulla di piu' , non vogliono sostituire il marito.


Ma anche il datore di lavoro.....


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mi sorge la domanda: se entrambi sapete gia' tutto della vita, per quale motivo siete andati dal terapista di coppia salvo poi dire "non capisce un caxxo"?


Perché nel 90% dei casi è così!


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura?


Anche tu però in un altro post hai detto che metteresti la mano sul fuoco su alcune copie dei tuoi amici.....


----------



## alberto15 (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma....ma....non ti aveva tradito col capo? O almeno con uno "prestigioso" .....(mica il manovale delle Ferriere,eh!)
> O ricordo male....


e quindi? una cosa contraddice l'altra? non mi pare.


----------



## alberto15 (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché nel 90% dei casi è così!


e' cosi' cosa? che sapete gia' tutto della vita o che il terapista non capisce un caxxo?


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non hai commentato ma giudicato, come se questo argomento ti fosse estraneo.
> Il perché lo dovresti spiegare tu.
> Dai su, una donna che non ti caga e che non puoi lasciare per "n" motivi non ti fa venire l'istinto di tradirla?


È un neofita...ancora non conosce i fatti della vita


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si chiama cattiva gestione delle risorse. I turisti sono gli stessi dappertutto.


Col fattoche quando vengono in Italia si omologano gli usi costumi nostri. 
Se vai a Venezia poi è diverso mi sembra... 
a Roma c'è un incancrenimento dei rapporti tra la pubblica amministrazione i dipendenti delle consociate : è tutta una storia strana...
c'è già stato  Nerone mi sembra che  ha cercato di risolvere il problema della monnezza dandogli fuoco


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> molta di quella spazzatura che si vede intorno ai siti archeologici e non, come fuori dalle chiese la producono i turisti  che non sono pochi , il personale lo stanno incrementando ora dopo secoli di tagli , le discariche poche perchè si cercava di prediligere quella mastodontica di malagrotta ora chiusa   pensate sui castelli c'è ne un altra solo di stoccaggio e di chi pensate fosse il terreno ?


Della regione?


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e quindi? una cosa contraddice l'altra? non mi pare.


veramente mi riferivo alla accezione del termine mamma totale secondo l'autore del thread.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e' cosi' cosa? che sapete gia' tutto della vita o che il terapista non capisce un caxxo?


Tutte e due le cose....
Partendo dal fatto che solitamente chi fa il terapista E perché ha dei problemi e quindi ne fa una professione ... 
poi ho sempre trovato bizzarro rivolgermi a uno che magari ha molti più problemi di me per sottoporgli miei....
Infatti quando sono andato ho capito che sarei stato un appuntamento settimanale che partecipava alla  costituzione del reddito della "psicologa" .  Poi per carità magari in giro ci sono professionisti validi, che si rendono imprescindibili; Ma li si corrono altri rischi..


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Della regione?


peccato non hai indovinato , è dello stesso padrone di malagrotta se ricordo bene  se no altro privato


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> peccato non hai indovinato , è dello stesso padrone di malagrotta se ricordo bene  se no altro privato


Sì avevo visto un servizio in TV alcuni anni fa dove veniva evidenziato che c'erano degli interessi speculativi  sull'area identificata per stoccare rifiuti; era di un anziano uomo politico mi pare che fosse già morto.
ma mi pare esista un contenzioso tra regione Lazio e comune per un'area che non è stata messa a disposizione dalla regione medesima.


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì avevo visto un servizio in TV alcuni anni fa dove veniva evidenziato che c'erano degli interessi speculativi  sull'area identificata per stoccare rifiuti; era di un anziano uomo politico mi pare che fosse già morto.
> ma mi pare esista un contenzioso tra regione Lazio e comune per un'area che non è stata messa a disposizione dalla regione medesima.


questo di cui ti parlo è fuori roma , terreni dove dovrebbe sorgere un inceneritore ma tutto è fermo sia per le rimostranze dei cittadini che ci sono vicini e sia perchè l'amministrazione di roma non li vuole , comunque uno chiuso , altri andati a fuoco , quelli indicati e aldilà da farsi  quindi la situazione era critica prima dei 5 stelle ora lo è anche di più, non si vuole decidere la regione dice una cosa  roma ne dice un altra .
Comunque per la gente  vale il detto si facciamo tutto ma non da noi quindi come li fai a metterli d'accordo.


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tutte e due le cose....
> Partendo dal fatto che solitamente chi fa il terapista E perché ha dei problemi e quindi ne fa una professione ...
> poi ho sempre trovato bizzarro rivolgermi a uno che magari ha molti più problemi di me per sottoporgli miei....
> Infatti quando sono andato ho capito che sarei stato un appuntamento settimanale che partecipava alla  costituzione del reddito della "psicologa" .  Poi per carità magari in giro ci sono professionisti validi, che si rendono imprescindibili; Ma li si corrono altri rischi..


In fondo tutti siamo più bravi a dare consigli sensati che a perseguirli.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> In fondo tutti siamo più bravi a dare consigli sensati che a perseguirli.


Come Alice


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> questo di cui ti parlo è fuori roma , terreni dove dovrebbe sorgere un inceneritore ma tutto è fermo sia per le rimostranze dei cittadini che ci sono vicini e sia perchè l'amministrazione di roma non li vuole , comunque uno chiuso , altri andati a fuoco , quelli indicati e aldilà da farsi  quindi la situazione era critica prima dei 5 stelle ora lo è anche di più, non si vuole decidere la regione dice una cosa  roma ne dice un altra .
> Comunque per la gente  vale il detto si facciamo tutto ma non da noi quindi come li fai a metterli d'accordo.


Le solite beghe per preservare gli interessi del proprio orticello, invece di mettersi a tavolino e ragionare per la comunità,  per il bene comune. Noi italiani su queste cose dobbiamo imparare ancora molto.


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> In fondo tutti siamo più bravi a dare consigli sensati che a perseguirli.


Questo è certo ma io li do gratis,  Mica mi faccio pagare


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Le solite beghe per preservare gli interessi del proprio orticello, invece di mettersi a tavolino e ragionare per la comunità,  per il bene comune. Noi italiani su queste cose dobbiamo imparare ancora molto.


È americano però l’acronimo 
“NIMBY, effetto  Espressione (_Not In My Back Yard_, «non nel mio giardino») coniata negli anni 1980, attribuita a W. Rodger dell’American Nuclear Society e legata al politico inglese N. Ridley (1929-1993), che fu segretario di Stato del partito conservatore per l’ambiente. Identifica l’opposizione di uno o più membri di una comunità locale a ospitare opere di interesse generale sul proprio territorio, pur riconoscendone, a volte, la desiderabilità sociale (l’installazione degli impianti di produzione di energia da fonti rinnovabili, una scuola, un centro commerciale, un ospizio, grandi vie di comunicazione ecc.). In altri casi l’opera è assolutamente indesiderata, perché considerata una minaccia alla salute o alla sicurezza, oppure perché a essa si associa una riduzione dello _status _di un quartiere o di un’area geografica.”
E il film è del 56





						Missili in giardino - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È americano però l’acronimo
> “NIMBY, effetto  Espressione (_Not In My Back Yard_, «non nel mio giardino») coniata negli anni 1980, attribuita a W. Rodger dell’American Nuclear Society e legata al politico inglese N. Ridley (1929-1993), che fu segretario di Stato del partito conservatore per l’ambiente. Identifica l’opposizione di uno o più membri di una comunità locale a ospitare opere di interesse generale sul proprio territorio, pur riconoscendone, a volte, la desiderabilità sociale (l’installazione degli impianti di produzione di energia da fonti rinnovabili, una scuola, un centro commerciale, un ospizio, grandi vie di comunicazione ecc.). In altri casi l’opera è assolutamente indesiderata, perché considerata una minaccia alla salute o alla sicurezza, oppure perché a essa si associa una riduzione dello _status _di un quartiere o di un’area geografica.”
> E il film è del 56
> 
> ...


Ci sono stati periodi in cui vigeva la monetizzazione del danno, del rischio, del disagio. Che poi è la prima logica che si tende ad introdurre nei confronti di chi subisce controvoglia determinate misure per il bene collettivo, cosìddetto. Come per la TAV in val di Susa vi  sono state trattative per l'erogazione di indennizzi per i disagi.
Ma non èuna politica giusta  pagare per qualcosa che non si dovrebbe fare contro
la volontà di chi la subisce,ma è comunque una misura che alla democrazia consente di presentarsi al vaglio dei cittadini.
Ben  diversamete accade in Cina ,dove per costruire una diga sfrattano  interi villaggi per creare un invaso che serve ad una diga, senza prestare molti riguardi nei  confronti delle popolazioni interessate.
La rapidità di esecuzione, l'unità di intenti si trovano soltanto bypassando la volontà popolare; questo è il paese in cui ci sono 8000 campanili  (comuni) pertanto ciascuno difende il proprio ed è difficile sfruttare le sinergie che potrebbero portare a risultati rapidi e condivisi.
Va detto poi che noi siamo un paese lungo e stretto con delle montagne in mezzo ,densamente popolato nelle zone cittadine, e quindi diventa difficile anche identificare delle aree per la costruzione ad esempio di discariche ,come anche inceneritori, per restare in tema. Per esempio in val di Susa c'è una autostrada ,a fianco due statali, un fiume ,altre strade che servono i comuni che insistono sul territorio. Ma anche lì come in Cina è arrivato l'esercito....


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci sono stati periodi in cui vigeva la monetizzazione del danno, del rischio, del disagio. Che poi è la prima logica che si tende ad introdurre nei confronti di chi subisce controvoglia determinate misure per il bene collettivo, cosìddetto. Come per la TAV in val di Susa vi  sono state trattative per l'erogazione di indennizzi per i disagi.
> Ma non èuna politica giusta  pagare per qualcosa che non si dovrebbe fare contro
> la volontà di chi la subisce,ma è comunque una misura che alla democrazia consente di presentarsi al vaglio dei cittadini.
> Ben  diversamete accade in Cina ,dove per costruire una diga sfrattano  interi villaggi per creare un invaso che serve ad una diga, senza prestare molti riguardi nei  confronti delle popolazioni interessate.
> ...


Diciamo che dando la colpa a qualcuno si fanno girare i soldi senza fare niente.
Se si vuole portare avanti un progetto anche in Italia non si guarda in faccia a nessuno, credimi.
Davanti a casa mia per la ferrovia hanno demolito un quartere 20 anni fa.
E non credere non ci siano state proteste.
Potevano anche spostare i binari altrove, ma c'erano in ballo interessi importanti.


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che dando la colpa a qualcuno si fanno girare i soldi senza fare niente.
> Se si vuole portare avanti un progetto anche in Italia non si guarda in faccia a nessuno, credimi.
> Davanti a casa mia per la ferrovia hanno demolito un quartere 20 anni fa.
> E non credere non ci siano state proteste.
> Potevano anche spostare i binari altrove, ma c'erano in ballo interessi importanti.


Infatti... Qui più che rispetto per i cittadini ,pare che i tempi si allunghino nell'attesa di identificare un obiettivo comune che vada bene per tutte le  consorterie ,politiche ed economiche.
Non a caso ho citato la val di Susa militarizzata.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e quindi? una cosa contraddice l'altra? non mi pare.


Eccerto. Lui era il  capo, tu quello utile.


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccerto. Lui era il  capo, tu quello utile.


Il capo ha sempre ragione


----------



## ipazia (10 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma la mia priorità non era salvare il matrimonio, era evitare contraccolpi eccessivi alla figlia, e chiudere la partita senza smenarci qualche milione di euro tra immobili, quote di società e roba simile. Sai che cazzo me n'è mai fregato del matrimonio come valore. Le persone sono un valore indipendentemente dal fattore tempo, progetti iniziano e finiscono. E sono dipendenti dalle persone. Io sono ancora convinto che alla mia ex moglie il 99% delle donne non allaccia una scarpa, anche e soprattutto per come ha gestito e sta gestendo la situazione da single. D'altronde, ed uno dei motivi per cui ho sempre fatto spallucce quando mi davano del narcisista egoriferito patologico, invece di scegliere come tutti i narcisisti patologici che conosco una che vivesse della loro luce riflessa, ho scelto come madre di mia figlia una che Brilla di luce propria. E quando pure il terapista di coppia ti manda via dicendoti che non ha senso rubarti i soldi (due su due, stesso discorso) tenderei a crederci. Comunque, al di là delle mie divagazioni quello che mi premeva sottolineare è che il matrimonio Sara pure scoppiato, ma mia figlia una famiglia ce l'ha eccome E, cosa più importante ne è consapevole. Ti dispiace se lo chiamo successo? Poi, se @ipazia passa da queste parti mi piacerebbe sapere che ne pensa dal punto di vista della tigre siberiana


Ci ho pensato su...e pensavo che è molto più immediato togliersi i vestiti che denudarsi senza togliersi i vestiti. 
E penso che uno dei modi migliori per non denudarsi tenendosi i vestiti addosso sia individuare ruoli semplici da ricoprire. 
Già definiti e normati. Che non hanno bisogno di particolare innovazione. 

La mamma (o il padre a pari merito) totale sono ruoli navigati. Conosciuti ancestralmente. E praticamente invariati da secoli. 

Un bel modo per non rimanere nudi col cappotto addosso. 

che poi questo chiami corna oppure no...dipende dalle reazioni dell'altro. 
Chi fa corna chi adora (associandosi nel ricoprire un ruolo altrettanto antico e navigato).

Di mio penso che stare in relazione sia anche imparare a stare vestiti e denudarsi. 
Senza cercare rifugi.
Ma penso anche che sia qualcosa di piuttosto raro e che richiede intenzione, complicità, intesa e confidenza.
E una roba paurosissima. Affidamento. E appartenenza. 
Parametrati non sulla fiducia nell'altro ma sulla fiducia in sè nell'agirsi in relazione all'altro.

Non so se mi sono capita da sola   

La totalizzazione, in ogni caso, oltre a essere impoverimento...e anche un po' una addiction. 
Nutre apparentemente la conferma di sè...ma al contempo non nutre a sufficienza e non si può che andare ad aumentare di volta in volta l'assunzione. 
Una qualche esplosione, oggi come oggi, è quasi inevitabile. 
In fondo questa è l'epoca della felicità e della libera espressione...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato su...e pensavo che è molto più immediato togliersi i vestiti che denudarsi senza togliersi i vestiti.
> E penso che uno dei modi migliori per non denudarsi tenendosi i vestiti addosso sia individuare ruoli semplici da ricoprire.
> Già definiti e normati. Che non hanno bisogno di particolare innovazione.
> 
> ...


D'accordo quasi su tutto.


----------



## abebe (12 Gennaio 2020)

Io invece su tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Io invece su tutto.


Secondo me quel tipo di atteggiamento chiama le corna a prescindere.


----------



## ipazia (12 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> D'accordo quasi su tutto.


Su cosa non sei d'accordo?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Su cosa non sei d'accordo?





ipazia ha detto:


> che poi questo chiami corna oppure no...dipende dalle reazioni dell'altro.


Su questo passaggio. Adorare un film già visto secondo me é manierismo. Poi l'autoinganno è un'arma potente, per carità.


----------



## ipazia (12 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Su questo passaggio. Adorare un film già visto secondo me é manierismo. Poi l'autoinganno è un'arma potente, per carità.


Capito.
Sì, non hai tutti i torti a sottolineare questa cosa.

D'altro canto, se non si decide intenzionalmente (e non penso ci sia altra via che l'intenzionalità sulla lunga distanza) di spogliarsi senza togliersi i vestiti, il manierismo è una buona scorciatoia.
L'autoinganno è funzionale a mantenersi in zona confort, a mio parere.

Il fare le corna, svela parecchio di se stessi a se stessi. Più che all'altro.
Oggi chiacchieravo con un amico della questione della purezza. Si sta tirando matto sul trovare il modo per mantenersi puro ai suoi propri occhi. Sul non essere complice. Sul fare la differenza.
Tradire, farlo senza inventarsi cazzate autogiustificanti, significa accettare che non solo si è complici di una molteplicità di "storture", che non si è puri in buona sostanza.

Un po' quel che diceva il mio amico quando mi diceva "se vuoi fare il male, fallo bene".

Mi sono però accorta che ho ridotto la definizione di corna allo scopare fuori territorio coppia.

Uscendo da quel territorio, si fanno una miriade di corna anche senza usare il cazzo e la figa, in effetti.
E in questa prospettiva, l'indossare un ruolo come se fosse una identità, in effetti chiama più che corna, distanza.

Questa è una buona citazione "l’adozione di una condotta manieristica la quale, per usare le parole di Barison, è “una protesta contro il reale e insieme un attivo modo di vivere l’irreale”.   
Se ci pensi, anche la mamma totale è un manierismo, in questa prospettiva. 
(solo che socialmente...etc etc)


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito.
> Sì, non hai tutti i torti a sottolineare questa cosa.
> 
> D'altro canto, se non si decide intenzionalmente (e non penso ci sia altra via che l'intenzionalità sulla lunga distanza) di spogliarsi senza togliersi i vestiti, il manierismo è una buona scorciatoia.
> ...


Puri nel senso di fedeli a se stessi? E che c'è di meglio di un tradimento per dimostrare a se stessi che non ci si è piegati? In realtà la purezza della natura umana dovrebbe essere la fedeltà alla natura umana. Uno squalo che per 300 milioni di anni non ha mai avuto bisogno di evolversi e sbrana un bambino che nuota è molto più puro un gatto di casa che si mette sulla schiena mostrando la pancia per due crocchette. La natura umana è quella di sfruttare gli altri per star bene se stesso e quelli a lui strettamente legati.


----------



## abebe (13 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito.
> Sì, non hai tutti i torti a sottolineare questa cosa.
> 
> D'altro canto, se non si decide intenzionalmente (e non penso ci sia altra via che l'intenzionalità sulla lunga distanza) di spogliarsi senza togliersi i vestiti, il manierismo è una buona scorciatoia.
> ...


A questo punto mi sorge una domanda: per svelare se stessi a se stessi, è necessario passare attraverso il fare le corna, che sia con cazzo e figa o senza?


----------



## ipazia (13 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A questo punto mi sorge una domanda: per svelare se stessi a se stessi, è necessario passare attraverso il fare le corna, che sia con cazzo e figa o senza?


Ti rispondo con calma. 
E' un discorso che mi interessa!


----------



## ipazia (13 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puri nel senso di fedeli a se stessi? E che c'è di meglio di un tradimento per dimostrare a se stessi che non ci si è piegati? In realtà la purezza della natura umana dovrebbe essere la fedeltà alla natura umana. Uno squalo che per 300 milioni di anni non ha mai avuto bisogno di evolversi e sbrana un bambino che nuota è molto più puro un gatto di casa che si mette sulla schiena mostrando la pancia per due crocchette. La natura umana è quella di sfruttare gli altri per star bene se stesso e quelli a lui strettamente legati.


ti rispondo con calma...ma magari (per lui) stesse discutendo di puro nel senso di fedele a se stesso...


----------



## abebe (13 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Ti rispondo con calma.*
> E' un discorso che mi interessa!


Che me devo da preoccupà?


----------



## danny (13 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Che me devo da preoccupà?


Ci vuole il tempo necessario...


----------



## ipazia (13 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ci vuole il tempo necessario...View attachment 8570




Che belli quei volumi...giusto per rimandare al visivo e non, pensa che vedendoli ho sentito l'odore, i suoni ovattati della sala della biblioteca e la consistenza della carta e delle copertine!!


----------



## ipazia (13 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Che me devo da preoccupà?


naaaa...
Intendo che desidero metterci attenzione e presenza! 
E' un tema che mi piace e di cui mi soddisfa chiacchierare


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A questo punto mi sorge una domanda: per svelare se stessi a se stessi, è necessario passare attraverso il fare le corna, che sia con cazzo e figa o senza?


Per come la vedo io lo svelamento di qualsiasi cosa ce lo hai solo se attraversi un confine autoimposto

Quindi corna puoi sostituirlo con sushi o con capelli biondi o con quel che ti pare

Qualsiasi cosa che ti sei autoimposto essere un tuo confine

Se passi oltre lo svelamento è nel trovare cose belle o brutte di te, modi di vivere e reagire che non preventivavi, o che anche preventivavi ma non vivevi sulla tua pelle

Così.. Puoi pensare convintamente che a te il pesce crudo fa schifo e chi lo mangia è uno sciabigotto, e una sera mangiarlo x caso e scoprire che non era esattamente come pensavi


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io lo svelamento di qualsiasi cosa ce lo hai solo se attraversi un confine autoimposto
> 
> Quindi corna puoi sostituirlo con sushi o con capelli biondi o con quel che ti pare
> 
> ...


Completamente d'accordo con te, tranne che su un punto: La fedeltà non è un confine autoimposto. Se potessimo derubricare la faccenda ad un semplice confronto di opinioni soggettive, Probabilmente questo posto non esisterebbe proprio. La morale comune in materia di corna, è il precipitato di 20000 anni circa di un sistema di controllo sociale finalizzato alla trasmissione della ricchezza, chie negli anni ha influenzato sia la religione, che la legge, per diventare solo alla fine morale comune.
Dico solo alla fine perché Basta pensare a quella che era la concezione della fedeltà anche solo 100 anni fa. Per cui la prima reazione del cornuto è sempre quella di identificarsi con la vittima che ha diritto ad un risarcimento. Non è un percorso esattamente interno, insomma.
Pensa anche solo quanta gente si macera nella fedeltà per paura della vox populi.


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io lo svelamento di qualsiasi cosa ce lo hai solo se attraversi un confine autoimposto
> 
> Quindi corna puoi sostituirlo con sushi o con capelli biondi o con quel che ti pare
> 
> ...


Anch'io sono d'accordo con te e anch'io tranne che su un punto, ma in modo diverso da @Arcistufo.

Nell'accorpare le corna a tutto il resto tu fai un'opera, secondo me ingiustificata, di banalizzazione che sembra avere come scopo l'autogiustificazione se non l'autoassoluzione.

Secondo me è un accostamento ingiustificato per il seguente motivo - e prendiamo il sushi a paradigma della categoria "altro" rispetto alle corna. 

Se io ho un limite nei confronti del sushi, è un limite che è noto a tutti, a partire dal partner. Io posso essermi creato la mia comfort zone fuori dal sushi e posso tranquillamente viverci dentro oppure posso effettivamente decidere di superare il mio limite. Questo superamento però è un superamento che posso condividere col mio partner: è un'occasione di crescita per me, di disvelamento di me stesso a me stesso e anche al mio partner; è un momento di crescita che può diventare comune, che crea vicinanza tra i due partner.

In una parola, è condivisione.

Penso che siamo tutti d'accordo che le corna sono l'esatto contrario di ciò: creano distanza tra i partner, volenti o nolenti. Creano un se stesso che resta nascosto al partner e non può essere né svelato né tanto meno condiviso.

Ci tengo a dire una cosa: io non sono fideisticamente votato alla fedeltà in base a motivi religiosi, morali, sociali o di qualche altro tipo. Essenzialmente, di queste cose non me ne frega una sega. Io finora non ho mai tradito perché sento che in quel caso io in primo luogo tradirei me stesso, e questo mi risulta intollerabile. Fintanto finché riuscirò a farlo (di non tradire) restando sereno, non lo farò. Poi può benissimo succedere che un domani mi trovi in una situazione in cui separarmi mi risulterà per vari motivi impossibile e allora anch'io mi farò il giro di giostra in giro per il mondo, però di sicuro non mi racconterò la favoletta che ho tradito pur se stavo bene nella mia relazione, perché a questa favoletta io non ci credo neanche un po', per il motivo che ho già detto: il tradimento ti porta a creare una nuova versione di te stesso che è avulsa dal tuo partner e questo non trova alcun posto all'interno di una "relazione sana" per come la intendo io.

E tutto ciò al netto che, nuovamente volenti o nolenti, il tradimento crea inevitabilmente dolore (almeno potenzialmente) in chi ci sta intorno: a partire dal partner (evabbeh: lì ci possiamo anche raccontare che se l'è chiamata...) a finire, soprattutto, ai figli. E io non non sono in grado di costruire il mio benessere sul malessere altrui. Grossissimo limite mio, lo so...


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Anch'io sono d'accordo con te e anch'io tranne che su un punto, ma in modo diverso da @Arcistufo.
> 
> Nell'accorpare le corna a tutto il resto tu fai un'opera, secondo me ingiustificata, di banalizzazione che sembra avere come scopo l'autogiustificazione se non l'autoassoluzione.
> 
> ...


No, non è un limite, anzi.
Però prova a pensare a una situazione di questo tipo.
A te padre, a tua moglie che non ha più interesse ad avere rapporti sessuali con te, e tu che sei costretto a rinunciare per sempre alla tua sessualità. Separarti equivarrebbe ad allontanarti dai tuoi figli, a dover rinunciare a una casa che hai pagato e a ridurre sensibilmente la capacità di spesa della famiglia, da cui potrebbe conseguire che non potreste permettervi di far frequentare l'università ai vostri figli, perché magari questo richiede un trasferimento in un'altra città o investimenti elevati per i libri, altri 5 o 6 anni di mantenimento a casa, l'acquisto di un'altra vettura per gli spostamenti, e tu non vuoi che una tua esigenza, legittima, abbia riflessi sulle persone che ami di più.
Che fai?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Anch'io sono d'accordo con te e anch'io tranne che su un punto, ma in modo diverso da @Arcistufo.
> 
> Nell'accorpare le corna a tutto il resto tu fai un'opera, secondo me ingiustificata, di banalizzazione che sembra avere come scopo l'autogiustificazione se non l'autoassoluzione.
> 
> ...


 Si costruisce il proprio benessere sul malessere altrui ogni volta che si impone a qualcun altro una propria scelta in modo egoistico. Mica solo le corna. A me sembra tanto che tu stia spacchettando per creare la categoria ad hoc "corna e altri misfatti"  
Comunque sei giovane. Ne riparliamo quando avrai dei figli e lasciare sarà una exit strategy meno praticabile.


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si costruisce il proprio benessere sul malessere altrui ogni volta che si impone a qualcun altro una propria scelta in modo egoistico. Mica solo le corna. A me sembra tanto che tu stia spacchettando per creare la categoria ad hoc "corna e altri misfatti"
> Comunque sei giovane. *Ne riparliamo quando avrai dei figli e lasciare sarà una exit strategy meno praticabile.*


Ma infatti: l'ho detto che la mia non è una posizione fideistica


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, non è un limite, anzi.
> Però prova a pensare a una situazione di questo tipo.
> A te padre, a tua moglie che non ha più interesse ad avere rapporti sessuali con te, e tu che sei costretto a rinunciare per sempre alla tua sessualità. Separarti equivarrebbe ad allontanarti dai tuoi figli, a dover rinunciare a una casa che hai pagato e a ridurre sensibilmente la capacità di spesa della famiglia, da cui potrebbe conseguire che non potreste permettervi di far frequentare l'università ai vostri figli, perché magari questo richiede un trasferimento in un'altra città o investimenti elevati per i libri, altri 5 o 6 anni di mantenimento a casa, l'acquisto di un'altra vettura per gli spostamenti, e tu non vuoi che una tua esigenza, legittima, abbia riflessi sulle persone che ami di più.
> Che fai?


Cosa c'è che non ti è chiaro nel seguente passaggio del mio messaggio?



abebe ha detto:


> Io finora non ho mai tradito perché sento che in quel caso io in primo luogo tradirei me stesso, e questo mi risulta intollerabile. Fintanto finché riuscirò a farlo (di non tradire) restando sereno, non lo farò. Poi può benissimo succedere che un domani mi trovi in una situazione in cui separarmi mi risulterà per vari motivi impossibile e allora anch'io mi farò il giro di giostra in giro per il mondo, però di sicuro non mi racconterò la favoletta che ho tradito pur se stavo bene nella mia relazione,


Nel caso che dici tu chiaramente cercherei di trombare fuori casa il più e meglio possibile!

Solo che, da quel momento in poi, nella mia considerazione mia moglie non sarebbe più la mia compagna di vita ma la mia socia di una slr.

E questo anche se trombassi fuori perché travolto da imprevista e insostenibile attrazione verso un'altra perché, come ho detto, alla favoletta dell' "a casa tutto bene, grazie" mentre rifaccio l'alesaggio al colon della ganza in un parcheggio di periferia io proprio non ci credo: in quel caso, per fedeltà a me stesso sono sicuro che ci sarebbe un problema nella coppia o un problema in me.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Nel caso che dici tu chiaramente cercherei di trombare fuori casa il più e meglio possibile!
> 
> Solo che, da quel momento in poi, nella mia considerazione mia moglie non sarebbe più la mia compagna di vita ma la mia socia di una slr.
> 
> E questo anche se trombassi fuori perché travolto da imprevista e insostenibile attrazione verso un'altra perché, come ho detto, alla favoletta dell' "a casa tutto bene, grazie" mentre rifaccio l'alesaggio al colon della ganza in un parcheggio di periferia io proprio non ci credo: in quel caso, per fedeltà a me stesso sono sicuro che ci sarebbe un problema nella coppia o un problema in me.


L'alesaggio al colon...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Anch'io sono d'accordo con te e anch'io tranne che su un punto, ma in modo diverso da @Arcistufo.
> 
> Nell'accorpare le corna a tutto il resto tu fai un'opera, secondo me ingiustificata, di banalizzazione che sembra avere come scopo l'autogiustificazione se non l'autoassoluzione.
> 
> ...


Io però parlavo esclusivamente di svelamento.. Non di altro, quindi estraneo a aspetti di tipo morale, assolutorio o altro

Io passo non mangiare il sushi anche perché sono contro la pesca dei poveri pesci in mare

O posso non tingermi biondo perché quei prodotti cosmetici sono stati fatti usando prodotti chimici che inquinano l'ambiente e avvelenano gli operai che ci lavorano


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> "a casa tutto bene, grazie" mentre rifaccio l'alesaggio al colon della ganza


Nel parcheggio no, troppo principino io  
comunque ti sfugge un passaggio. A casa va veramente tutto bene magari, è dentro di te che va male. Tu crei una famiglia, mille impegni, mille ansie. In qualche modo ce la fai. Poi ti guardi indetro e vedi quel bellissimo edificio in cui la malta è il tuo sangue e il tuo sudore. Ma ti sta stretto uguale. Lì tiri fuori le palle, oppure no. Non è che hai una terza scelta: o ti dici che conta il gioco più dei giocatori e ti castri, o come dicono quelli bravi "lavori su te stesso", oppure ti giochi la tua partita con energie non-più-dei-vent'anni, con la consapevolezza che se sbagli il castello salta, e con il castello quello che ci hai messo dentro.
Non c'è disonore nel nascere topo e scappare dal gatto, ma non mi raccontare che la fedeltà è la scelta degli eroi, o di quelli sani
Si è fedeli per paura, pigrizia o calcolo, sempre.


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel parcheggio no, troppo principino io
> comunque ti sfugge un passaggio. A casa va veramente tutto bene magari, è dentro di te che va male. Tu crei una famiglia, mille impegni, mille ansie. In qualche modo ce la fai. Poi ti guardi indetro e vedi quel bellissimo edificio in cui la malta è il tuo sangue e il tuo sudore. Ma ti sta stretto uguale. Lì tiri fuori le palle, oppure no. Non è che hai una terza scelta: o ti dici che conta il gioco più dei giocatori e ti castri, o come dicono quelli bravi "lavori su te stesso", oppure ti giochi la tua partita con energie non-più-dei-vent'anni, con la consapevolezza che se sbagli il castello salta, e con il castello quello che ci hai messo dentro.
> Non c'è disonore nel nascere topo e scappare dal gatto, ma non mi raccontare che la fedeltà è la scelta degli eroi, o di quelli sani
> *Si è fedeli per paura, pigrizia o calcolo, sempre.*


E tu saresti quello che non crede negli assoluti? 

Forse quegli degli altri... 

Quella è una tua opinione, rispettabilissima.
Così come sono altrettanto rispettabili quelle degli altri.

Ecco un altro bel limite da provare a superare: rispettare le opinioni degli altri! 

Certo, ognuno ha i propri limiti invalicabili...


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel parcheggio no, troppo principino io
> comunque ti sfugge un passaggio.* A casa va veramente tutto bene magari, è dentro di te che va male. *


No, non mi sfugge:



abebe ha detto:


> alla favoletta dell' "a casa tutto bene, grazie" mentre rifaccio l'alesaggio al colon della ganza in un parcheggio di periferia io proprio non ci credo: in quel caso, per fedeltà a me stesso sono sicuro che* ci sarebbe un problema nella coppia o un problema in me.*


L'avevo pur ben scritto, mi pare...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> E tu saresti quello che non crede negli assoluti?
> 
> Forse quegli degli altri...
> 
> ...


Se c'è una cosa che adoro sono quelli che per scappare dal confronto dialettico, chiamano l'arbitro e invocano la parità delle armi. In una discussione non ci sono mai opinioni che vanno rispettate. Al massimo posso rispettare la capacità degli altri di difenderle.    
Io ritengo che le tue opinioni siano da diciassettenne. Indipendentemente dal fatto che tu sia un ragazzetto intelligente, Secondo me a livello di esperienza di situazioni sentimentali rimani un diciassettenne. Poi con il tempo della tua vita che non hai utilizzato per fare esperienze sentimentali Magari hai riverniciato il bosone di Higgs mentre io ho problemi a cambiare una lampadina. Resta il fatto che con l'astrazione e l'intelligenza certe lacune non le puoi colmare. Serve invariabilmente l'esperienza diretta perché in certe situazioni o ti ci trovi, o non ti ci trovi.
Con tanto affetto, Tuo Arci.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Completamente d'accordo con te, tranne che su un punto: La fedeltà non è un confine autoimposto. Se potessimo derubricare la faccenda ad un semplice confronto di opinioni soggettive, Probabilmente questo posto non esisterebbe proprio. La morale comune in materia di corna, è il precipitato di 20000 anni circa di un sistema di controllo sociale finalizzato alla trasmissione della ricchezza, chie negli anni ha influenzato sia la religione, che la legge, per diventare solo alla fine morale comune.
> Dico solo alla fine perché Basta pensare a quella che era la concezione della fedeltà anche solo 100 anni fa. Per cui la prima reazione del cornuto è sempre quella di identificarsi con la vittima che ha diritto ad un risarcimento. Non è un percorso esattamente interno, insomma.
> Pensa anche solo quanta gente si macera nella fedeltà per paura della vox populi.


Si, sono d'accordo, forse è più corretto dire confine autodeterminato.. Non so

Ma è sempre un qualcosa di confine, oltre al quale non ci si spinge e quindi il "se" non ha spazio di svelamento

Io ricordo sempre quando parlo a questo livello della scena del film "il nome della rosa" quando i 2 frati sfogliavano incuriositi i volumi proibiti..


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, sono d'accordo, forse è più corretto dire confine autodeterminato.. Non so
> 
> Ma è sempre un qualcosa di confine, oltre al quale non ci si spinge e quindi il "se" non ha spazio di svelamento
> 
> Io ricordo sempre quando parlo a questo livello della scena del film "il nome della rosa" quando i 2 frati sfogliavano incuriositi i volumi proibiti..


 dove Infatti il confine esterno erano le pagine avvelenate.


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che adoro sono quelli che per scappare dal confronto dialettico, chiamano l'arbitro e invocano la parità delle armi. In una discussione non ci sono mai opinioni che vanno rispettate. Al massimo posso rispettare la capacità degli altri di difenderle.
> Io ritengo che le tue opinioni siano da diciassettenne. Indipendentemente dal fatto che tu sia un ragazzetto intelligente, Secondo me a livello di esperienza di situazioni sentimentali rimani un diciassettenne. Poi con il tempo della tua vita che non hai utilizzato per fare esperienze sentimentali Magari hai riverniciato il bosone di Higgs mentre io ho problemi a cambiare una lampadina. Resta il fatto che con l'astrazione e l'intelligenza certe lacune non le puoi colmare. Serve invariabilmente l'esperienza diretta perché in certe situazioni o ti ci trovi, o non ti ci trovi.
> Con tanto affetto, Tuo Arci.



Bah... sai... non è che si tratta di difendere le mie opinioni o meno: potremmo passarci delle giornate io a difendere le mie e tu a difendere le tue, a singolar tenzone dialettica, però... semplicemente non mi va!   

È un esercizio futile e sterile, perché io non smuovo te e tu non smuovi me. Pertanto io propongo il mio punto di vista, che è il frutto delle mie (in?)esperienze, che mi piace e col quale (almeno per ora) vivo bene e felicemente (foss'anche nella mia incoscienza... ).
E leggo il punto di vista degli altri, che mi dà comunque stimoli di riflessione, che contribuiscono a formare il mio pensiero, perché non butto niente di quello che leggo, come il maiale! E anche il tuo punto di vista mi è prezioso: mi dà prospettive e angolazioni diverse, e a me piace pensare lateralmente, però alla fine dopo aver rielaborato il tutto ne tiro fuori una mia idea, quale che sia, e a quella mi conformo, non certo a quella degli altri!

Pertanto, no: non è scappare dal confronto. È mancanza di voglia di arroccarsi acriticamente sulla propria posizione in un'interminabile sequela di botta e risposta su di un forum. Per tagliar corto: è mancanza di voglia di perder tempo! 

Se tutto questo vuol dire restare diciassettenne nell'animo, che vuoi che ti dica? Spero di restare diciassettenne per lunghi anni ancora.

Chissà, forse la felicità non sta nell'eludere l'ignoto, ma proprio nell'ignorare l'esistenza dell'ignoto! 

Con tanto affetto, Tuo Aby.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, sono d'accordo, forse è più corretto dire confine autodeterminato.. Non so
> 
> Ma è sempre un qualcosa di confine, oltre al quale non ci si spinge e quindi il "se" non ha spazio di svelamento
> 
> Io ricordo sempre quando parlo a questo livello della scena del film "il nome della rosa" quando i 2 frati sfogliavano incuriositi i volumi proibiti..


Secondo me la ricerca di fedeltà invece è dovuta alla necessità di conservare e tutelare lil proprio investimento affettivo.
Un partner è frutto di una scelta e di una ricerca che hanno richiesto tempo ed energia e su cui abbiamo convogliato gran parte dei nostri sentimenti.
La richiesta di fedeltà viene infatti generalmente meno quando abbiamo rapporti con persone di cui ci importa poco o niente, su cui scegliamo di non investire più di tanto affettivamente. Anche diversificare tra più partner rende meno potente il vincolo di fedeltà.
Non è una questione culturale, o almeno, non avendo memoria di civiltà passate in cui uomini e donne avevano accesso al sesso e all'affetto liberamente e senza distinzioni, indipendentemente dall'età, dalla bellezza, dalla prestanza, dal desiderio, dalle qualità, non posso pensare altrimenti.
Nel discorso di Arci invece è contemplata la fedeltà alla famiglia, o al partner scelto per costituire una famiglia, e lì sicuramente entrano in gioco parametri legati anche alla condivisione di beni materiali.
Ma prima ancora di questo credo che l'individuo abbia avuto interesse a tutelare il proprio investimento affettivo, cosa che ha contribuito alla nascita della società come la conosciamo oggi.
Non per niente il libero amore delle comuni ha fallito...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me la ricerca di fedeltà invece è dovuta alla necessità di conservare e tutelare lil proprio investimento affettivo.
> Un partner è frutto di una scelta e di una ricerca che hanno richiesto tempo ed energia e su cui abbiamo convogliato gran parte dei nostri sentimenti.
> La richiesta di fedeltà viene infatti generalmente meno quando abbiamo rapporti con persone di cui ci importa poco o niente, su cui scegliamo di non investire più di tanto affettivamente. Anche diversificare tra più partner rende meno potente il vincolo di fedeltà.
> Non è una questione culturale, o almeno, non avendo memoria di civiltà passate in cui uomini e donne avevano accesso al sesso e all'affetto liberamente e senza distinzioni, indipendentemente dall'età, dalla bellezza, dalla prestanza, dal desiderio, dalle qualità, non posso pensare altrimenti.
> ...


Ma è tutto legittimo, compresa la ricerca di fedeltà, ma secondo me son discorsi diversi

Io non lego intimamente lo svelamento alla fedeltà o alla infedeltà, lo lego a un confine

Io non ho mai sparato a un gatto che mi viene incontro facendo le fusa

E mai gli sparero'.. Cosa proverei, come mi sentirei se lo facessi?

Non lo saprò mai, magari potrei pure provare gusto e girar per le campagne con la pistola in tasca

Magari non proverei nulla

Magari mi punterei la rivoltella alla tempia e mi sparerei in testa dalla disperazione

Sono tutte ipotesi, ma il mio confine mi dice che non c'è nulla di attrattivo per me in quello sparare al gatto, e quindi non attraverso

Chi "resiste" (verbo a volte usato quando dal gatto si passa a parlare di "micia") viceversa una attrattiva la vede.

Solo se attraversi ti sveli, sennò resti sulle ipotesi su di te


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dove Infatti il confine esterno erano le pagine avvelenate.


Ed erano terribilmente attratti da quelle letture 
Perché il punto è sempre la attrazione, il desiderio 

Se manca quello manca il motore, e l'esperienza non è ricerca, ma casualità


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me la ricerca di fedeltà invece è dovuta alla necessità di conservare e tutelare lil proprio investimento affettivo.
> Un partner è frutto di una scelta e di una ricerca che hanno richiesto tempo ed energia e su cui abbiamo convogliato gran parte dei nostri sentimenti.


presupposto sbagliato: non è l'investimento affettivo che si tutela, è quello materiale. I sentimenti sono una risorsa infinita. Mentre all'idea che traditore scopa fedifraga e casa-col-mutuo-che-pago-anch'io se la godano assieme partono ben altri emboli. Se non ci fossero i legami materiali non potremmo neppure parlare di tradimento, al massimo di indecisione o di transizione tra un partner e l'altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> arroccarsi acriticamente sulla propria posizione in un'interminabile sequela di botta e risposta su di un forum.


che è quello che alla fine nessuno fa (non siamo impermeabili nemmeno volendo) e che viceversa tutti attribuiscono agli altri quando si sentono messi in discussione (per confermare implicitamente la propria tesi)


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è tutto legittimo, compresa la ricerca di fedeltà, ma secondo me son discorsi diversi
> 
> Io non lego intimamente lo svelamento alla fedeltà o alla infedeltà, lo lego a un confine
> 
> ...


Esempio che non considero appropriato: per te quel confine non ti "contiene", quindi il non attraversarlo non è una scelta: è il naturale flusso delle cose.



> Chi "resiste" (verbo a volte usato quando dal gatto si passa a parlare di "micia") viceversa una attrattiva la vede.
> 
> Solo se attraversi ti sveli, sennò resti sulle ipotesi su di te


La scelta delle parole evidenzia il pensiero: per te è "resistere", quindi metti il fuoco sulla rinuncia che devi fare e per te quella è l'unica rinuncia, pertanto tu trovi svelamento solo nell'azione. Ma in molti casi anche l'azione in realtà comporta una rinuncia, anche se più sottile e che non si svela subito. Per questo motivo io preferisco usare "scegliere": in ogni caso c'è una rinuncia, è inevitabile. E nella scelta ti sveli sempre a te stesso, non sono solo ipotesi.

Poi che le scelte siano giuste o sbagliate... difficile dirlo a priori. Ammesso che esista il giusto e lo sbagliato.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Esempio che non considero appropriato: per te quel confine non ti "contiene", quindi il non attraversarlo non è una scelta: è il naturale flusso delle cose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non scegliere è una scelta che si fa per non svelare nulla però...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Esempio che non considero appropriato: per te quel confine non ti "contiene", quindi il non attraversarlo non è una scelta: è il naturale flusso delle cose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me lo svelamento è nella esperienza, sempre .. Esperienza di confine

E anche "resistere" a un confine  è sicuramente una esperienza, se chi sta resistendo è consapevole di stare vivendo una esperienza.
E non tutti sono strutturati per viverla, peraltro.

Anche nel resistere c'è svelamento di sé, SE sono chiare le acque in cui si nuota, (e non tanto il "faccio bene /faccio male)

Se per esempio l'esito positivo di una resistenza, ti porta a essere incarognito come un bulldog contro ch invece ha attraversato laddove tu hai alzato i tacchi, ecco.. Quello è uno svelamento

Oppure ti porta a essere rivendicativo (io ho resistito, sono stato bravo, ora tu pezzo di merda devi resistere anche tu!)

Sono tutti svelamenti.. Se uno li sa collocare

E il discorso sarebbe molto lungo in verità


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per me lo svelamento è nella esperienza, sempre .. Esperienza di confine
> 
> E anche "resistere" a un confine  è sicuramente una esperienza, se chi sta resistendo è consapevole di stare vivendo una esperienza.
> E non tutti sono strutturati per viverla, peraltro.
> ...


Se l'esito positivo di una resistenza ad un certo punto ti porta ad un atteggiamento negativo, vuol dire che quella resistenza tu l'hai fatta non _per te_ ma _per l'altro_: hai voluto accumulare crediti.

Questo io lo considero negativo in una relazione (per come la intendo io) e con buona probabilità porta prima o poi alla guerra dei Roses.


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

PS: tremo al pensiero che prima o poi in questa discussione sarà inevitabile l'intervento di @ipazia...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Se l'esito positivo di una resistenza ad un certo punto ti porta ad un atteggiamento negativo, vuol dire che quella resistenza tu l'hai fatta non _per te_ ma _per l'altro_: hai voluto accumulare crediti.
> 
> Questo io lo considero negativo in una relazione (per come la intendo io) e con buona probabilità porta prima o poi alla guerra dei Roses.


Chiunque ha un atteggiamento così (e qui dentro ne sono passati a fiumi) ti dirà che l'ha fatto per se

Ma non è vero, ed è qui l'inghippo

Lha fatto per asservire il famoso patto, fuori dal SE

E quindi dopo si sentirà legittimamente autorizzato a rivendicare.

Ma come ripeto, anche quello è uno "svelamento"

E credimi, non è necessario un tradimento, basta una cena al venerdì sera con amici 

"ci sarei andata volentieri, non lho fatto, ora anche tu Devi resistere.."


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Ma sul fatto che una buona maggioranza di relazioni si poggino su fondamenta di argilla io sono assolutamente d'accordo, eh?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma sul fatto che una buona maggioranza di relazioni si poggino su fondamenta di argilla io sono assolutamente d'accordo, eh?


Abebe era di svelamento individuale che parlavo, questo è un altro argomento

Non per nulla avevo portato l'esempio del gatto preso a pistolettate.

Ovvio che anche in una relazione ci sia continuo spazio di svelamento

Anche solo passare da fidanzati che vanno a divertirsi a coniugi che convivono (nuova esperienza) c'è svelamento

Di mogli e mariti che ti diranno "da quando siamo sposati è totalmente cambiato/a" ne trovi come i coriandoli a carnevale


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Esempio che non considero appropriato: per te quel confine non ti "contiene", quindi il non attraversarlo non è una scelta: è il naturale flusso delle cose.


Ci sono confini che attraversi non per tua scelta 
Guardavo su sky nei giorni scorsi il documentario su Gigi Riva

Quando venne trasferito al Cagliari voleva assolutamente andarsene.. E aveva detto al suo procuratore che lo togliesse al più presto da quella infima isola

È diventato la indiscussa bandiera sportiva della Sardegna.. E con suo orgoglio e attaccamento totale


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Abebe era di svelamento individuale che parlavo, questo è un altro argomento
> 
> Non per nulla avevo portato l'esempio del gatto preso a pistolettate.
> 
> ...


No, vabbeh... allora a me mi svela molto di me stesso anche quando tiro un peto e trovo la strisciata di merda sulle mutande!

Cioè: se tutto svela, allora niente svela.

Ah regà: giuro che prima di arrivare su 'sto forum non immaginavo ci fosse della gente che passava il tempo a farsi pippe mentali simili!

Della serie: 
era meglio morire da piccoli
con i peli del culo a batuffoli
che morire da vecchi soldati
con i peli del culo bruciati


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> No, vabbeh... allora a me mi svela molto di me stesso anche quando tiro un peto e trovo la strisciata di merda sulle mutande!
> 
> Cioè: se tutto svela, allora niente svela.
> 
> ...


Non so se tirare un peto sia un confine che non vuoi superare, ma eventualmente credo sia il caso di starti a distanza perché un giorno o l'altro esploderài  

Nb ho scritto almeno 3 volte che lo svelamento per me è legato a confini.. Ma che ci vorrà mai a leggere?


----------



## abebe (14 Gennaio 2020)

Ma è tutto un confine! 
Anche tirare un peto: tirare un peto è cosa fisiologica e naturale. Fa bene. Non tirarlo quando ti scappa fa star male.
Eppure sono sicuro che non hai mai tirato un bel peto rumoroso in pubblico. Perché?
È un bel confine da superare. E sarebbe anche giusto superarlo. Perché non superarlo con la stessa non chalance con cui si mette un bel paio di corna alla legittima?

 E guarda che so leggere bene, eh?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma è tutto un confine!
> Anche tirare un peto: tirare un peto è cosa fisiologica e naturale. Fa bene. Non tirarlo quando ti scappa fa star male.
> Eppure sono sicuro che non hai mai tirato un bel peto rumoroso in pubblico. Perché?
> È un bel confine da superare. E sarebbe anche giusto superarlo. Perché non superarlo con la stessa non chalance con cui si mette un bel paio di corna alla legittima?
> ...


Va bene


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma è tutto un confine!
> Anche tirare un peto: tirare un peto è cosa fisiologica e naturale. Fa bene. Non tirarlo quando ti scappa fa star male.
> Eppure sono sicuro che non hai mai tirato un bel peto rumoroso in pubblico. Perché?
> È un bel confine da superare. E sarebbe anche giusto superarlo. Perché non superarlo con la stessa non chalance con cui si mette un bel paio di corna alla legittima?
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> No, vabbeh... allora a me mi svela molto di me stesso anche quando tiro un peto e trovo la strisciata di merda sulle mutande!
> 
> Cioè: se tutto svela, allora niente svela.
> 
> ...


Disse quello delle opinioni che hanno tutte pari dignità.


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A questo punto mi sorge una domanda: per svelare se stessi a se stessi, è necessario passare attraverso il fare le corna, che sia con cazzo e figa o senza?


Intanto ti metto qui la mia prospettiva.
Io sono una traditrice storica, posso serenamente affermare che "l'identità" di colei che tradisce mi è stata appiccicata da prima della mia nascita.
(dovrei raccontarti di me, ma sarebbe veramente lunghissimo e mi hai sgridato che sono prolissa  quindi mi sa che devi prendermi in parola!)

Le corna per me non sono mai state svelamento di alcunchè.

Per il semplice motivo che la mia immagine di me era già quella della traditrice. Non avevo bisogno di farci patti, mediazioni.
Non deludevo nessuna aspettativa su di me.
Non c'era purezza perduta o ricercata, anzi.
Ho sempre percepito che io ero esattamente in quel modo lì.
La purezza non è mai stata di mio interesse.

E', paradossalmente, uno svelamento per me non tradire (contemporaneamente me e l'altro...se mi trovassi ad un bivio fra me e l'altro, io so che sceglierei me senza remore, magari con una metodologia più raffinata da questi ultimi anni).

Quindi...la risposta alla tua domanda...è dipende 

Sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che chi, a differenza mia, ha sempre giudicato il tradimento come appartenente ad altri, in un qualche modo se si trova a tradire si debba confrontare con una immagine di sè inaspettata. Quantomeno.
Sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che il 99,9% di quel che ho sentito e ho letto rispetto ad amori improvvisi e innamoramenti fulminanti che fanno perdere il controllo siano esattamente tentativi per non svelarsi ai propri occhi e illusioni atte a non far crollare l'immagine precedente di sè.
Guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi "minchia, sono quella persona lì."

E dico dipende perchè a volte neanche le corna - che sono comunque un evento rumoroso in una coppia, anche se uno dei due non ne sa nulla o crede di non saperne nulla - svelano. (non si svela chi e ciò non vuol esser svelato.)
A volte invece svelano e portano fuori persone nuove. Non che siano nuove per davvero eh.
E per paradosso aprono la porta ad una maggior capacità di dirsi la verità sulle proprie ombre e quindi sulle proprie luci.

Quel che penso sia necessario è l'intenzione di farlo.
E l'assunzione del rischio di farlo. Del dolore di dare la morte al sè conosciuto per incontrare lo Sconosciuto.
Un amico mi ricordava che "serve perdersi, per trovarsi". 

Certo è che se passo la vita a ricoprire ruoli navigati e a cercare confort e sicurezza della mia immagine, di quella che va di moda chiamare coerenza...lo svelamento manco con un container di corna o di non corna
Alla fine svelarsi, stare nudi col cappotto, riguarda la propria disponibilità a disconfermarsi senza fuggire dai mostri, eventuali.
Incontrare le incoerenze e le disintegrazioni.
E imparare l'arte del kintsugi.


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puri nel senso di fedeli a se stessi? E che c'è di meglio di un tradimento per dimostrare a se stessi che non ci si è piegati? In realtà la purezza della natura umana dovrebbe essere la fedeltà alla natura umana. Uno squalo che per 300 milioni di anni non ha mai avuto bisogno di evolversi e sbrana un bambino che nuota è molto più puro un gatto di casa che si mette sulla schiena mostrando la pancia per due crocchette. La natura umana è quella di sfruttare gli altri per star bene se stesso e quelli a lui strettamente legati.


come ti scrivevo, no, non più puro nel senso di più fedele a se stesso.
Ma più fedele invece all'immagine di se stesso che lui ha e pensa di DOVER avere per rispondere alle aspettative su se stesso.
tipo uno squalo che vorrebbe sbranare il bambino che nuota, ma poi pensa che quel bambino poveretto non ha avuto 300 milioni di anni per evolversi, che è ancora piccolo e fragile e non è COLPA (presente quel che gira intorno a quando compare sta parola, no, e si sta girovagando intorno a innocenza, espiazione, sacrificio etc etc) sua. Quindi come squalo, per espiare il suo essere squalo, non sbrana il bambino e prova a ingoiare alghe.

E minchia, a metà discorso ero indecisa se abbracciarlo chiudendogli la bocca oppure prender una frusta e ordinargli di contare senza emettere altro suono che "grazie".  

Poi, come dicevo ad @abebe, io sto sperimentando come il non tradire (contemporaneamente me e l'altro) sveli parti di me.
Ma io ho tutte le mie idee sulla famiglia, sul matrimonio e sui patti di coppia.

Credo che ci siano una miriade di dchiarati traditori che si inventano una marea di cazzate per fare semplicemente i cazzi propri senza lacun altro motivo che un soddisfacimento momentaneo e necessariamente inappagante. E così si inventano tutte quelle menate sull'innamoramento e via dicendo. E questo per il semplice motivo che non riescono a dichiarare a se stessi che semplicemente la purezza è un concetto un tantino più complesso di "esente da colpe o peccati". E anche da assoluzione.

EDIT: la mia gatta, quando le ho dato un cibo che non gradiva, mi ha chiaramente indirizzato un pensiero del tipo "mi dai la merda, plebea! non ammetterò ulteriori errori!!!".


----------



## Lara3 (14 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intanto ti metto qui la mia prospettiva.
> Io sono una traditrice storica, posso serenamente affermare che "l'identità" di colei che tradisce mi è stata appiccicata da prima della mia nascita.
> (dovrei raccontarti di me, ma sarebbe veramente lunghissimo e mi hai sgridato che sono prolissa  quindi mi sa che devi prendermi in parola!)
> 
> ...


Serve perdersi per ritrovarsi solo se non ci si allontana troppo.


----------



## ipazia (14 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Serve perdersi per ritrovarsi solo se non ci si allontana troppo.


perdersi non è allontanarsi  
O ci si perde ( e ci si lascia andare) o non ci si perde.

Fa paura.
E il risultato non è certo.
A volte ci si trova. A volte...si resta persi.
Ma credo non sia neppure questo il punto. Il punto è cercarsi.

E' il rischio di lasciar andare il conosciuto e attraversare.

Però non è obbligatorio  

itaca


----------



## abebe (15 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intanto ti metto qui la mia prospettiva.
> Io sono una traditrice storica, posso serenamente affermare che "l'identità" di colei che tradisce mi è stata appiccicata da prima della mia nascita.
> (dovrei raccontarti di me, ma sarebbe veramente lunghissimo e mi hai sgridato che sono prolissa  quindi mi sa che devi prendermi in parola!)
> 
> ...


Grazie della risposta. 

RIsposta non imprevedibile nella sostanza, meno prevedibile nella forma. 

Condivido il pensiero che una gran parte di chi tradisce si racconta ciò che più gli aggrada per per farsi restituire dallo specchio un'immagine il più possibile conforme a quella che si aspetta.

Sul resto condivido abbastanza più o meno... fino ad un certo punto.

PS: ovviamente, quelle sulla tua prolissità sono solo sciocche battute! Oddio...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto propensa a pensare che il 99,9% di quel che ho sentito e ho letto rispetto ad amori improvvisi e innamoramenti fulminanti che fanno perdere il controllo siano esattamente tentativi per non svelarsi ai propri occhi e illusioni atte a non far crollare l'immagine precedente di sè.
> Guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi "minchia, sono quella persona lì."


Ma che c'entra? Eddai su!


----------



## ipazia (16 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra? Eddai su!


In che senso che c'entra?


----------



## ipazia (16 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Grazie della risposta.
> 
> RIsposta non imprevedibile nella sostanza, meno prevedibile nella forma.
> 
> ...


Prego 

Ecco...oltre che prolissa anche poco imprevedibile...che tristezza  Così disconfermi la mia idea di essere speciale!!!!

Non solo chi tradisce...anche chi non tradisce 
Il punto non è tradire o non tradire, corna o non corna. Ma l'intenzionalità riguardo allo svelarsi ai propri stessi occhi. 

C'è una botta di gente che si inventa storie iper romantiche per giustificare il tradimento, ma c'è allo stesso modo una botta di gente che non tradisce perchè non si riconosce in quel che PENSA sia tradire. 
forse se tradisse, si riconoscerebbe...chi lo sa 

Da dove non condividi?
E' la parte che mi interessa di più, quella della non condivisione. 

PS: sto scherzando pure io


----------



## brenin (16 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intanto ti metto qui la mia prospettiva.
> Io sono una traditrice storica, posso serenamente affermare che "l'identità" di colei che tradisce mi è stata appiccicata da prima della mia nascita.
> (dovrei raccontarti di me, ma sarebbe veramente lunghissimo e mi hai sgridato che sono prolissa  quindi mi sa che devi prendermi in parola!)
> 
> ...


Parto dalla fine, dall'arte del ricomporre..... quancosa di " rotto " per renderlo ( forse ) ancora più bello rispetto a com'era prima.....  tutto sommato, alla base, c'è la coerenza e la forza di andare comunque avanti, di mettersi in discussione, riconoscere mostri,fantasmi,incoerenze,illusioni e disillusioni.... e soprattutto di non cambiare la strada che si è deciso di intraprendere ( restando in tema " nipponico " il famoso " gokudo " la via definitiva ). Giusto per non avere rimorsi o rimpianti in un più o meno prossimo futuro....


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In che senso che c'entra?


Gli amori fulminanti sono quando ti accorgi di una persona fuori da te che ti accende, un gioco di specchi e risonanze, che c'entra il discorso difensivo che fai tu?


----------



## ipazia (16 Gennaio 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto dalla fine, dall'arte del ricomporre..... quancosa di " rotto " per renderlo ( forse ) ancora più bello rispetto a com'era prima.....  tutto sommato, alla base, c'è la coerenza e la forza di andare comunque avanti, di mettersi in discussione, riconoscere mostri,fantasmi,incoerenze,illusioni e disillusioni.... e soprattutto di non cambiare la strada che si è deciso di intraprendere ( restando in tema " nipponico " il famoso " gokudo " la via definitiva ). Giusto per non avere rimorsi o rimpianti in un più o meno prossimo futuro....


Ciao!!! 
Sono contenta di ritrovarti @brenin  

Sì, è come dici. 
Nella mia testa il ri-comporre mi accompagna da anni ormai.
Ed è Intenzione. 
Cercando di fare attenzione alle trappole della mia mente, cercando di non cadere nelle aspettative ma lasciarle lì galleggianti e fare l'esercizio che mi vien più complesso...pazienza e respiro. 
Non dare spiegazioni ma lasciare che il quadro si apra ai miei occhi nel tempo. 

Nell'ultimo periodo sto imparando un esercizio che mi riesce ancora più difficile della pazienza (in cui comunque sono novizia). 
La gratitudine. Che non è semplicemente essere grata. 
Ma accettare onestamente in me il non sapere i significati e seguir la via. 
Qui emerge la mentitrice e la manipolatrice. La paura che come primo impulso spingerebbe a metter le cose dove voglio che siano. 
Fermarmi alla gratitudine lasciando che il resto parli e tenendo posizione. 

Sono leeenta. E meccanica. 
Non so ancora sapere senza sapere. 

Se però si interrompe, si cambia direzione, ne sono stata tentata parecchie volte, ultimamente poi moltissimo...ho provato a cedere alla tentazione di lasciare. La sensazione che me ne è ritornata è stata di incompletezza e ansia da sospeso. 

Credo che ad un certo punto non si possa semplicemente lasciar la via. 
Credo che a volte sia semplicemente impossibile tornare indietro. Che anche provandoci non si torna da dove si è venuti. 

Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi. Anche perchè non è chiarissimo neppure a me. 
Lo sento, principalmente.


----------



## ipazia (16 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gli amori fulminanti sono quando ti accorgi di una persona fuori da te che ti accende, un gioco di specchi e risonanze, che c'entra il discorso difensivo che fai tu?


E quanti sono secondo te gli amori fulminanti a cui fai riferimento tu?

Per quello che sento e leggo l'innamoramento non è quasi mai rivolto all'altro ma è spesso rivolto alle immagini interiori di sè che si mettono sull'altro.
E lì non c'è risonanza e manco specchio.
E' un monologo emozionale. Basato sull'idealizzazione.

Che tendenzialmente finisce con "ma che stronz*!!" e con "me tapin*" 

Quello di cui parli tu, porta pace.

L'idealizzazione, delusione. Inevitabilmente.

Poi c'è chi nell'idealizzazione ci sta tutta una vita eh.

EDIT: quello cui fai riferimento tu, richiede saper distinguere il dentro dal fuori. E non ha neppure bisogno di amore per essere. 
In effetti è qualcosa di vicino all'amore, nel senso che si basa sul riconoscimento delle differenze e sulla loro inclusione. Ecco perchè porta pace.


----------



## abebe (16 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Ecco...oltre che prolissa anche poco imprevedibile...che tristezza  Così disconfermi la mia idea di essere speciale!!!!


Il contrario: la confermo.

Ognuno ha le sue idee che ha sviluppato a partire dai suoi imprinting familiari, plasmate dalle sue esperienze di vita, assorbite, rielaborate, digerite e poi cacate.

I tuoi percorsi sono stati altamente non lineari, parecchio diversi dai miei e da quelli dei più: inevitabile che i risultati siano sensibilmente diversi. In questa diversità, non so se la cosa ti disturba...  , io ci vedo comunque una base condivisa che è il rispetto di sé  (o coerenza, o chiamalo come ti pare, visto che alcuni termini ti risultano antipatici), ma partendo da questa base e usando metri parecchio diversi si raggiungono posti parecchio diversi.

Posti diversi ma non imprevedibili, appunto, se uno ragiona in modo deduttivo partendo non dai propri assiomi ma da quelli dell'altro. Almeno... finché l'altro è coerente...  

Il non conformismo non implica, né è equivalente, all'imprevedibilità del pensiero: è semplicemente il non conformarsi ad un pensiero altrui calato dall'alto. È il non pensare per interposta persona.
Seguire percorsi non lineari, riuscendo a non perdersi,  è una strada sicura per sviluppare un pensiero critico ma ci si può riuscire anche percorrendo sentieri battuti dai più, a patto di porsi domande invece di accettare risposte sfornate bell'e pronte dagli altri.





> Non solo chi tradisce...anche chi non tradisce
> Il punto non è tradire o non tradire, corna o non corna. Ma l'intenzionalità riguardo allo svelarsi ai propri stessi occhi.


Nell'ottica di cui sopra c'è una facile generalizzazione nella dicotomia corna/non corna che viene molto spesso tradotta semplicisticamente in
"corna" = "percorso non lineare" = "pensiero critico" = "non conformismo"
"non corna" = "appiattimento comportamentale etero indotto" = "pensiero acritico" = "conformismo"


Il primo step per uscire da queste identificazioni, come dici, è l'intenzionalità perché nella maggior parte dei tradimenti l'unica intenzionalità che c'è è la voglia di farsi procurare un orgasmo da una persona diversa. Voglia molto spesso mascherata, come dici tu, dalla personale maschera che serve a non svelarsi troppo questa voglia...

Naturalmente, parlo dei tradimenti di quelli che "a casa tutto bene, grazie  ".  Perché se a casa ci sono problemi, lì l'origine del tradimento è chiara senza troppe paturnie.

Ritengo però che tutto questo non si applichi a te: veniamo al neretto.



> C'è una botta di gente che si inventa storie iper romantiche per giustificare il tradimento, ma c'è allo stesso modo una botta di gente che non tradisce perchè non si riconosce in quel che PENSA sia tradire.
> forse se tradisse, si riconoscerebbe...chi lo sa
> 
> *Da dove non condividi?*
> ...



Non condivido nel momento in cui dalla teoria si passa alla pratica, perché partiamo da assiomi completamente diversi. E come ben sai, partendo da assiomi diversi si deducono cose diverse, ognuna perfettamente coerente all'interno del proprio schema assiomatico, seppur in contraddizione tra loro.

Questo forum si chiama "Tradimento". E si finisce quasi sempre a parlare di corna, per quanto a tutti sia molto chiaro che le corna "cazzo/figa" non sono l'unica forma di tradimento. Nonostante ciò, questo è leitmotiv condiviso, per ovvi motivi.

E pur avendo ben chiaro che le corna non sono l'unico tradimento anche tu comunque ne parli nel modo condiviso dagli altri. Ed è qui che non condivido, perché per te "scopare/non scopare con altri" NON è tradimento: l'hai detto più volte che la non esclusività sessuale è cosa esplicitamente ammessa nella tua coppia.

In altre parole, tu ed io abbiamo (ambiamo a?) coppie fondate su postulati diversi, pertanto la domanda

_per svelare se stessi a se stessi, è necessario passare attraverso il fare le corna, che sia con cazzo e figa o senza?        _

è mal posta come base di partenza per una discussione tra noi: ok, fare le corna è un limite che si passa ma per me è un limite che ha a che fare con il concetto di "tradimento", mentre per te è un limite che NON ha a che fare con il concetto di tradimento!

Una domanda più corretta sarebbe: _fissati i limiti di una coppia, per svelare se stessi a se stessi, è necessario passare attraverso il superamento UNILATERALE di quei limiti?        _

Messa così, la domanda, assume tutta un'altra prospettiva...

E facciamo subito un esempio concreto, che mi sto arrovellando in tutte queste seghe mentali.

Partiamo da quello di cui si parlava all'inizio.
Per me, questo ormai è dichiarato, l'esclusività sessuale è un limite della coppia, per te no. Tu non devi tradire in nessun modo le basi fondanti della tua coppia perché è esplicitato che se vuoi fai, se non vuoi non fai. Al punto che per te sta diventando una novità quella di iniziare a considerare l'esclusività sessuale. Nuovamente, anche qui non c'è tradimento: è scelta condivisa. Per voi la possiamo vedere quasi come l'introduzione di un piccolo gioco di perversione...!!!  Chessò... come se noi parlassimo di introdurre delle tutine in latex o dei frustini!

Vedi l'asimmetria del discorso?
Facciamo ora un esempio al contrario.

Se ho ben capito, una tua regola su cui non transigi è che non vuoi figli.
Io su questo sono relativamente agnostico: posso averne e non averne. Non è una condizione fondante che metto alla base della coppia.
Ecco, in questo ci scambiamo le posizioni rispetto all'esclusività sessuale: io aperto a tutto, tu rigida in una posizione.

Cosa succederebbe se allora tu trovassi il tuo uomo che di nascosto va a fare la bava nei negozi di carrozzine?

È questo il punto: la modifica unilaterale e non comunicata delle condizioni che crea un problema, al di là di quello che svela.
Cioè: svela, ok, ma lo svelamento È un problema.

Non so se mi sono spiegato....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Il contrario: la confermo.
> 
> Ognuno ha le sue idee che ha sviluppato a partire dai suoi imprinting familiari, plasmate dalle sue esperienze di vita, assorbite, rielaborate, digerite e poi cacate.
> 
> ...


Interessante.
Però già tremo al pensiero della risposta.


----------



## ipazia (16 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Il contrario: la confermo.
> 
> Ognuno ha le sue idee che ha sviluppato a partire dai suoi imprinting familiari, plasmate dalle sue esperienze di vita, assorbite, rielaborate, digerite e poi cacate.
> 
> ...


Sì, ti sei spiegato. Grazie  

Sto uscendo e al grosso - che mi è particolarmente interessante - rispondo con calma.

Mi ha colpito pensare il mio compagno a fare la bava al negozio di carrozzine.
Mi è successo col mio ex.
A parte la sensazione di tradimento da parte sua, l'altra sensazione che è nata è stata preoccupazione per lui.
Il primo pensiero è stato "ma coglione di merda (è affetto per me, in quel caso) cosa stai facendo? stai davvero sacrificando qualcosa di importante per te per stare con me?"
Mi è spiaciuto moltissimo per lui. Mi ha fatto tenerezza per certi versi.
Avrei voluto consolarlo, mi sembrava stesse sprecando tempo e ho desiderato tantissimo che andasse per la sua strada e trovasse soddisfazione a quel suo desiderio.

Parte dell'incazzatura e della sensazione di tradimento proveniva dal fatto che quel suo "sacrificio" mi era stato taciuto.
Ma non per questo ne ero meno responsabile.
Tacendo mi aveva impedito di esserci.

Avesse scopato a giro, mi avrebbe fatto meno male.

Si è distrutto ai miei occhi con questa cosa.
Mi è diventato inaffidabile, non a me. Ma a se stesso e alla responsabilità di cura verso se stesso.
Quindi un uomo con cui non posso proprio stare.
Sono quelli che ti portano i casini in casa quelli che fanno così. Ed infatti...ma è un'altra storia 

Al resto con calma


----------



## abebe (16 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ti sei spiegato. Grazie
> 
> Sto uscendo e al grosso - che mi è particolarmente interessante - rispondo con calma.
> 
> ...


Certo che ti avrebbe fatto meno male: perché era condizione contemplata, non esclusa dal patto fondante della coppia. Anzi: non ti avrebbe fatto proprio male, in virtù di ciò.

Confermi esattamente quanto ho detto.

E come esempio ho usato la genitorialità quasi a colpo sicuro non a caso: è l'unica cosa che va a toccare, in una coppia,  corde profonde simili a quelle che tocca la sessualità. Tutti gli altri patti fondanti che ci possono essere e possono essere traditi sono più "light": è più facile, anche se magari non banale, riuscire a metterci una pezza con un buon dialogo, in caso di tradimento di quel patto, magari con l'aiuto di un terapista.

E il parallelismo comunque regge fino ad un certo punto perché la sessualità è proprio alla base fondante della coppia, ancor più in quella moderna post-rivoluzione sessuale che ha caricato ancor di più i significati ancestrali che aveva.

Tu potrai aver pure destrutturato questi significati e rimosso questo aspetto della coppia dal tuo immaginario, ciò non toglie che per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone questi significati restano tutti lì: di questo dovresti tener conto quando parli dell'argomento con gli altri.

Ecco: questo era in sintesi quel che intendevo.

EDIT: piccola aggiunta: un'altra differenza in cui il parallelismo sessualità/genitorialità è deficiente, è che...



> A parte la sensazione di tradimento da parte sua, l'altra sensazione che è nata è stata preoccupazione per lui.


...difficilmente  ti nasce anche un sentimento di tenerezza e preoccupazione nei suoi confronti dopo che il partner ti ha gratificato di abbondanti ramificazioni...


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Una domanda più corretta sarebbe: _fissati i limiti di una coppia, per svelare se stessi a se stessi, è necessario passare attraverso il superamento UNILATERALE di quei limiti?        _


Si.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> ...difficilmente  ti nasce anche un sentimento di tenerezza e preoccupazione nei suoi confronti dopo che il partner ti ha gratificato di abbondanti ramificazioni...


Ma certo che nasce. Se non sei un insicuro all'ultimo stadio nasce ecccome.


----------



## abebe (17 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si.


E cosa ti ha svelato? (Domanda seria)


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> E cosa ti ha svelato? (Domanda seria)


Possibilità mie. Non in astratto. Sapere di poter vivere certe esperienze e sapere che intimamente era (é) giusto così. La sensazione di pace, felicità raggiante di conoscerti un po' meglio. Il gusto del potere, anche spesso.


----------



## ipazia (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Certo che ti avrebbe fatto meno male: perché era condizione contemplata, non esclusa dal patto fondante della coppia. Anzi: non ti avrebbe fatto proprio male, in virtù di ciò.
> 
> Confermi esattamente quanto ho detto.
> 
> ...


Ho citato il tradimento con altri e ho sottolineato che mi avrebbe fatto meno male partendo dal presupposto che il tradimento non fosse contemplato fra noi. 

Ed in effetti fra noi il tradimento non era contemplato.
Fra noi era contemplato l'uso individuale del corpo.
Ma il tradimento emotivo, quello del legame fra noi (che per i nostri vissuti era un legame talmente forte da esser diventato ad un certo punto disfunzionale) dell'alleanza di coppia non era per niente contemplato. Ma questa è solo una precisazione. 

Ma l'altro motivo per cui ritengo che fa meno male riguarda i diversi livelli di tradimento e come io li considero.
E non è una valutazione speciale, è una valutazione di senso.

Una coppia è un noi. Se il noi è una farsa che si basa su quattro regolette mainstream che si vanno a sottoscrivere nel giorno della grande festa senza pensare agli impliciti di quelle regolette, va da sè che le i noi saltano.
E saltano in effetti.
Mica perchè le quattro regolette non siano più valide.
Semplicemente la "punizione" per il non rispetto di quelle quattro regolette non è più abbastanza motivante al loro rispetto e oggi più di ieri è necessaria la loro comprensione.

Traduco: se mia nonna avesse scopato a giro, non solo mio nonno si sarebbe sentito in diritto di darle un bastonata in testa, ma nel farlo avrebbe avuto il consenso popolare per averlo fatto. Lei sarebbe stata esclusa e segnata a dito ed esclusa dai riti sociali che in una società ancora ancorata alla rete sociale per gli scambi di base erano necessari per la sopravvivenza.
La sto facendo semplice ma sono convinta tu capisca cosa intendo 

Il noi è una farsa quando i due io che vanno a co-costruire quel noi - e anche questo non me lo sono inventato io, è una regola relazionale, non esiste un noi senza un io e un tu individuati - si raccontano cazzate.

Le diverse cazzate che ci possono raccontare vanno mano a mano a influire sul funzionamento comunicativo del noi a seconda di quanto profondamente rappresentano (non rappresentando) chi le racconta.

E c'è una linea di demarcazione che per me è IL tradimento.

Io sono quella che sono. Non lo nascondo. Non me ne fotte un cazzo del giudizio, della strategia, di essere o meno accettata.
Io sono io. E chi sta con me prende il pacchetto completo. Se non è in grado di farlo amici come prima.
Per me contadi più il pacchetto completo di chi sono rispetto alla vicinanza, posticcia, di chi il pacchetto completo non lo regge.

C'è chi ha i coglioni di dire "guarda cara, quel pacchetto lì non fa per me. Puoi mediare qualcosa? Possiamo venirci incontro? Dove sono i tuoi limiti?" E ha la mia stima e la mia apertura comunicativa. Non che questo garantisca un qualche risultato. Ma c'è una messa in gioco che rende il noi vivo e vitale.

C'è invece chi, come il mio ex e molti che ho avuto intorno, che in nome di amore tutto loro, tacciono. Fingono che il pacchetto completo vada bene. E sono lì, invece, in attesa del cambiamento. Che altro non è che veder realizzate le loro aspettative su di me.
Il mio ex, proprio sui figli, sapeva bene dall'inizio che non ne desidero. Sapeva altrettanto bene che lui ne avrebbe voluti. Ma non me l'ha detto.
Ha deciso di pensare che col tempo e l'amore, mi sarebbe passata e avrei scelto la "retta via" (sai, tutta la faccenda del grande libro della vita per cui ad un passo ne ha da seguire necessariamente un altro.)

E questo per me è IL tradimento.
Restare lì, facendosi andar bene cose, tacendone altre per strategia, in attesa del cambiamento dell'altro.

Un cespuglio di corna in testa, a mio parere, ribalta molto meno i piani di un piano di questo genere.

Se stai con me perchè mi vuoi e poi ad un certo punto non mi desideri come prima e hai voglia di assaggiare altro, beh. In una vita ci sta. Se ne può pure parlare. Mollarsi. Rimanere insieme. Trovare strategie. SE ne può tacere e mentire e andare a soddisfare se stessi cercando di non rompere troppo il cazzo a chi ti sta vicino perchè fondamentalmente ti va bene esattamente così come è (in caso contrario, vai fuori dalle storie...l'uomo è una bestia che si adatta a molto. Ma quando arriva al limite, volente o nolente va.)

SE stai con una NON me, se stai con una me che esiste solo nella tua testa ci può ancora stare. Si finirà semplicemente ognuno per la sua strada.

Ma se stai con una NON me, che esiste nella tua testa e oltre a questo pure tenti di cambiarmi, piccoli ricattini, piccole cosette quotidiane mirate a render la realtà aderente alla tua verità, piccole e impercettibili vessazioni, squalificazioni...beh. Questo è IL tradimento.

E non è questione di prospettive.
Sono solo diversi livelli dello sperimentare l'idiozia relazionale umana. E la propria.

Adesso è chiaro cosa intendessi?

E come mai la preoccupazione emerge? Se davvero si è voluto (il) bene all'altro?
E la tenerezza?

Mi ha fatto tenerezza la sua ingenuità. Il suo credere che le aspettative e i desideri si sarebbero realizzati come in una favola.
E mi ha preoccupata vedere tanto chiaramente e anche pericolosamente questo aspetto di lui. Perchè a quel punto, io ero preoccupata per come avrebbe potuto vivere in quelle condizioni di distanza dalla realtà.
E mi preoccupava vederlo negare costantemente la realtà in cui aveva vissuto per tutti gli anni insieme. Fa preoccupare rendersi improvvisamente conto che l'altro, quello a cui sei legata anche senza l'amore del per sempre, non ne vuole sapere di accettare una realtà e inizia a muoversi scompostamente per tenere insieme tutti i pezzi che non esistono se non nei suoi immaginari.

Essere preoccupati per l'altro non significa coccolarselo in seno come un bimbo. (per quanto io per un periodo abbia avuto la sensazione di abbandonare un cucciolo sull'autostrada e abbia fatto una gran fatica ad andare).
Essere preoccupati per l'altro significa essere consapevoli che l'affetto era reale. Reale non perchè l'altro lo confermava rispondendo positivamente. O perchè si adeguava ai binari. Reale perchè autenticamente vissuto dentro di sè e sinceramente con sè. A prescindere dall'altro.
E che per quanto le strade si possano separare, il legame, quel legame lì, non scompare come se non fosse mai esistito.

Non preoccuparsi per l'altro, a prescindere dalle sue azioni, per come la vedo significa incapacità di attraversare la propria rabbia e guardare la persona.E mi fa sempre porre qualche domanda sull'autenticità dell'offerta del proprio affetto all'altro. Offerta che riguarda se stessi, non l'altro (che resta primariamente oggetto).
E questo non significa necessariamente rimanere lì. Significa semplicemente aver voluto bene e ricordarsene. Fare le proprie scelte senza dimenticare e senza usare l'altro per andarsene.

Ed è una questione di onore individuale e fierezza di sè.
Fedeltà a se stessi.

Se l'altro, penso a G. mi tradisse - a modo nostro -, passata la delusione (non per lui, sia ben chiaro, ma per le mie valutazioni su di lui) sarei preoccupata per lui.
E mi farebbe tenerezza.
E farei il tifo per lui. E mi preoccuperei per lui e di lui.

Se stare con me lo limitasse, io non lo vorrei accanto a sbattersi per cercare mediazioni per stare con me. (questo mi ferirebbe ben di più di un cesto di corna sulla testa).
Lo spingerei ad andare a cercare quello di cui ha bisogno.
Proprio perchè gli voglio bene, e posso volergliene perchè per primo ne voglio a me e rispetto me (ed è questo che offro quando voglio bene all'altro...il mio bene).
Ed è poi la stessa cosa che ho fatto col mio ex (dopo aver chiarito le nostre nuove distanze che lui non riusciva a comprendere.)
Non sono altruista. Sono fedele ai miei sentimenti e so quel che valgono per me.


----------



## ipazia (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Il contrario: la confermo.
> 
> Ognuno ha le sue idee che ha sviluppato a partire dai suoi imprinting familiari, plasmate dalle sue esperienze di vita, assorbite, rielaborate, digerite e poi cacate.
> 
> ...


Stai semplificando molto.

Io non ho parlato di esclusività sessuale 
Io ho parlato di non tradire.

E non tradire significa non dover scegliere fra sè e l'altro.
Ma co-costruire invece autenticamente uno spazio in cui i limiti e le istanze sono compresi, e di conseguenza è compreso anche il superamento - salvo pensare che tutti i limiti siano oggettivi e che le tutte le istanze una volta dichiarate siano concluse. 
(aspettative comprese dichiarate, pure a muso duro. Senza farsi carico del dolore dell'altro. Che guarda che scopare mentendo è farsi carico del dolore dell'altro scegliendo comunque se stessi.
Ed è il motivo per cui ad un certo punto, chi tradisce senza raccontarsi la storia dell'orso prima o poi fa saltare il banco oppure separa i banchi.
Fa saltare o separa perchè, detta male, si rompe il cazzo di portarsi appresso i dolori dell'altro e le aspettative dell'altro che sente addosso e che fa rientrare nelle cose da proteggere. Paradossalmente si ridà libertà al dolore (e questo è il primo superamento unilaterale di un limite di coppia quando si dichiara che si è coppia in alleanza). 

Per rispondere alla tua domanda, che concordo è ben diversa dalla precedente, il superamento dei limiti unilterale è compreso, non solo. E' necessario.
Per senso di realtà.

E' il passaggio successivo quello della condivsione che rende quel superamento un patrimonio comune oppure no.
Ed è qui la ricchezza o la povertà di una coppia.  

E quindi allora  la risposta è sì.
Ci si svela in solitudine a se stessi e superando unilateralmente i limiti.
Poi si decide se la coppia è territorio "sicuro" in cui collocare quel superamento.
E questo è valutazione mai compiuta definitivamente. 

Poi, ed è qui che si giocano i diversi tradimenti, è quello che si decide di fare con il superamento di quel limite a fare la differenza.

Ed è qui che sparisce l'unilateralità e si vede la coppia (se c'è).

Per fare un esempio idiota, se il mio uomo arriva e mi dice che ha scoperto di essere interessato allo scat (superamento unilaterale del limite) io ho diverse opzioni.
Colpevolizzarlo. Ascoltare. Provare. Rifiutare.
Tutte si riassumono nel giudicare.

L'altra opzione è volergli bene e ripulirmi le orecchie dalle mie urla di sorpresa e guardare chi ho davanti per davvero.
E ascoltare chi sono io per davvero.

Magari lo scat mi fa cagare. Magari con lui mi incuriosisce. Magari sperimento per poi ritrarmi disgustata. Magari rifiuto a priori.
In solitudine, ed è necessario, valuto il mio limite e la sua superabilità. E poi ritorno e condivido.

Questo è il superamento del limite condiviso.

E si fa in due.

E questa è intenzionalità ed è il motivo per cui dico che stare in coppia non è spontaneità e neppure amore.
Ma ben altro.

Ovviamente ci si parla se le condizioni per farlo ci sono.
La prima è che ognuno domina il suo dolore e i suoi limiti. Indipendentemente dall'altro come primo step.
LA condivisione è possibile solo se c'è qualcosa da condividere. E quel qualcosa nasce in ognuno.
Se non nasce in ognuno, non c'è nulla da mettere in comune. 


Se quelle valutazioni vengono effettuate facendosi carico del dolore dell'altro, non sarebbero valutazioni sincere con se stessi.
Provo lo scat perchè lo amo tanto? (e poi lo odio altrettanto perchè stronzo di merda che non è altro mi ha messa in condizione di fare una cosa tanto orribile!!!...belli i giochi di potere nascosti).

Ognuno è responsabile dello spazio individuale e dello spazio di parola condiviso. Concretamente però.
Mettendoci dentro i superamenti sinceri.
E sono sinceri quando non c'è tradimento. Ossia quando non si sta scegliendo fra sè e l'altro.

Mi spiego?

Se non c'è lo spazio per parlare del superamento unilaterale del limite, non c'è coppia. Perchè non c'è individualità che sostiene la vitalità del noi.
Pensare che non si superi unilateralmente il limite a mio avviso è ancorarsi alle quattro regolette usandole come bastioni alle proprie insicurezze.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi spiego?


Solo tu riesci a spiegare quello che provo in modo totalmente istintivo in modo iperrazionale


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo tu riesci a spiegare quello che provo in modo totalmente istintivo in modo iperrazionale


E certo perché hai comprato il vocabolario


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E certo perché hai comprato il vocabolario


Eh?


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh?


Per tradurre dall'ipaziese


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Per tradurre dall'ipaziese


Mai avuto bisogno di tradurre quello che scrive @ipazia. Sarebbe come insultarla. Una delle cose che condividiamo e la consapevolezza che l'italiano è una lingua piuttosto precisa.


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mai avuto bisogno di tradurre quello che scrive Ipazia. Sarebbe come insultarla. Una delle cose che condividiamo e la consapevolezza che l'italiano è una lingua piuttosto precisa.


Vero Ipazia è per pochi!


----------



## ipazia (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Solo tu riesci a spiegare quello che provo in modo totalmente istintivo in modo iperrazionale


mi piace provare a sfiorare l'istinto con la mente e viceversa (trovo sia l'essenza della sessualità e del godere) 
E' uno di quegli equilibrismi che più mi appagano, comprese le cadute, rovinose tendenzialmente, nell'istinto cieco e nella razionalità che diviene gabbia.
Oscillare fra l'uno e l'altro è, nella mia prospettiva, sbirciare ad uno dei più bei panorami dell'animo umano (forse l'unico che mi affascina per davvero dell'umano). 
Ed è una bella sfida, ricordarsi che le chiavi delle proprie gabbie non sono in mano a nessuno se non se stessi. 
Che le gabbie stesse sono giochi di illusione autoprodotti. 
A volte si dimentica e si finisce nell'oblio ma quando si ricorda...


----------



## ipazia (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mai avuto bisogno di tradurre quello che scrive @ipazia. Sarebbe come insultarla. Una delle cose che condividiamo e la consapevolezza che *l'italiano è una lingua piuttosto precisa*.


Già


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già




Il post di Ipazia più corto da quando sono qui.


----------



## ipazia (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vero Ipazia è per pochi!


Più che altro sono una persona faticosa. 
E se non si sa trasformare la fatica in percorso e piacere, non sono la persona giusta con cui avere a che fare. 

E' questa caratteristica che è di pochi. 
Tendenzialmente e generalizzando, piacciono le cose facili e le scorciatoie, specialmente dal punto di vista relazionale.
Io mi annoio. 
Mi piacciono le cose difficili (partendo dal presupposto che non esiste facile e difficile, ma solo Conosciuto e Sconosciuto)


----------



## ipazia (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8661
> 
> Il post di Ipazia più corto da quando sono qui.


E fa strano, neh? 
(ne ho scritti altri altrettanto brevi, ma si tende a dimenticare quel che non corrisponde a ciò che già si sa )


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro sono una persona faticosa.
> E se non si sa trasformare la fatica in percorso e piacere, non sono la persona giusta con cui avere a che fare.
> 
> E' questa caratteristica che è di pochi.
> ...


Ipa, ti confesso che quando scrivi faccio gli screenshot e me li leggo poi con calma


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ipa, ti confesso che quando scrivi faccio gli screenshot e me li leggo poi con calma


Passami i riassunti.
.


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ipa, ti confesso che quando scrivi faccio gli screenshot e me li leggo poi con calma
> [/QUOTE)
> 
> Usa il traduttore di Google


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi spiego?


Certo che ti spieghi. Ma il tuo pensiero è già abbastanza chiaro: sei una vecchia utente del forum e lo hai già esposto in lungo e in largo e mi sono imbattuto in molti tuoi messaggi passati.
Sono io che non mi spiego, complice anche il fatto che sono nuovo e ho scritto poco (anche se già troppo per i miei gusti!  ) ed è ovviamente abbastanza automatico, almeno da principio, appiopparmi un'etichetta mainstream nel momento in cui dico che per me l'esclusività sessuale fa parte del patto.

Condivido perfettamente quando dici che il sottoscrivere un patto avendo già tacitamente in mente di non pensarla in quel modo ma con l'intenzione in partenza di sperare o indurre un cambiamento in corso d'opera equivale essenzialmente ad innescare una bomba ad orologeria e metterla sotto il letto (cfr. il tuo ex e la questione dei figli).

Tu fai un esempio con lo scat: per niente idiota e perfettamente calzante, ma secondo me incompleto. Lo riprendo:



> Per fare un esempio idiota, se il mio uomo arriva e mi dice che ha scoperto di essere interessato allo scat (superamento unilaterale del limite) io ho diverse opzioni.
> Colpevolizzarlo. Ascoltare. Provare. Rifiutare.
> Tutte si riassumono nel giudicare.
> 
> ...


L'esempio che fai è quasi perfetto, se non fosse che sbagli completamente la premessa: se il tuo uomo arriva da te e ti dice che ha scoperto di essere interessato allo scat questo NON è un superamento unilaterale del limite: è voglia di condivisione, voglia di superarlo insieme quel limite! Questo è il punto fondamentale sul quale mi pare che non ci capiamo.
Superamento unilaterale del limite è fare, o decidere di fare, qualcosa da soli, senza coinvolgere l'altro. In definitiva, essenzialmente io la vedo quasi come una definizione alternativa del concetto di tradimento (in senso lato).

Nel caso del tuo esempio, sarebbe superamento unilaterale del limite se nel momento in cui scoprisse di essere interessato allo scat invece di venire a dirlo a te andasse dalla vicina di casa e iniziasse a fare scat con la vicina di casa. E poi tu lo scopri non perché te lo dice ma perché li vedi dalla finestra.

Non so se sono riuscito a spiegare la differenza, ma credo di sì. Così come credo che in questo caso tu lo considereresti tradimento a tutti gli effetti, o sbaglio? Penso di no. Ma non tanto per lo scat in sé, quanto per il fatto che non è venuto a dirlo a te innescando il processo, giusto e corretto, che è quello che descrivi tu: un processo di condivisione. Eventualmente. Perché poi ci sarebbe anche da analizzare cosa succederebbe se invece alla fine non c'è condivisione da parte tua e lui resta col desiderio inespresso. O represso. E questo ci porta al punto in cui il paragone con l'esclusività sessuale non regge più: provo a proiettare il tuo pensiero, vediamo se ci riesco.

Ammettiamo che il tuo uomo venga da te con questa fantasia con la volontà di condividerla. Tu ti digerisci la sorpresa. Ci pensi. Valuti. E poi decidi che no... it's not your cup of tea. Come ti comporti? Una possibilità è che dici: _no, mi dispiace: ci ho pensato ma non se ne parla_. Se ho appena un po' capito come ragioni, non ci sono molte possibilità che tu risponda così ma è più facile che tu gli dica: _no, guarda, non me la sento; ma se proprio non ne puoi fare a meno e trovi qualcuno con cui fare questo gioco, esaudisci pure questa fantasia._

Questo potrebbe avere addirittura l'effetto di depotenziare la sua fantasia ma nel caso in cui invece lo facesse, potrebbe tranquillamente tornare a casa e raccontartelo. E così in qualche modo condividere con te.

Ecco, il punto in cui tutti questi esempi sono difficilmente trasferibili all'esclusività sessuale in una coppia che mette l'esclusività sessuale alla base del patto è esattamente questo: la condivisione.

Se io torno a casa e dico alla mia donna: _guarda, ho conosciuto una oggi... proprio carina! Mi fa un sacco di sangue e mi ha fatto capire che la cosa è reciproca. Mi ha invitato per domani a pranzo e... dopopranzo, facendomi l'occhiolino, quindi magari domani non mangiamo insieme ma vado a provare questa nuova esperienza, che ne dici?_ _Ma tranquilla, eh? Uso solo il corpo...._
Secondo te che risposta mi dovrei aspettare dalla mia donna? Qualcosa del tipo _ok, vai pure... tanto non te lo potrà mai succhiare bene come faccio io... _  oppure qualcosa del tipo   _oh, ma che me stai a coglionà?  _

Se l'esclusività sessuale è alla base del patto, implicitamente non ci può essere condivisione nella coppia anche nel solo uso del corpo con altri.
Giusto o sbagliato che sia, questo non sta a te sindacarlo_: _nella tua coppia sei libera di scegliere i tuoi fondamenti, gli altri nelle loro coppie sono altrettanto liberi di scegliere i loro. E scegliere di mettere l'esclusività sessuale alla base del patto non vuol dire semplicemente o necessariamente accettare acriticamente un pensiero mainstream senza averne chiare le eventuali conseguenze. Semmai si possono non avere ben chiare le conseguenze nel momento in cui si decide unilateralmente di modificare quel patto.

In definitiva, se vuoi capire cosa provano gli altri non puoi ragionare partendo sempre dai tuoi assiomi ma devi fare lo sforzo di ragionare assumendo gli assiomi degli altri. Che non vuol dire per te non essere più fedele a te stessa: vuol dire capire cosa vuol dire per un altro essere fedele a lui stesso.

E comunque non è detto che si riesca ad arrivarci perché il processo di astrazione da sé è complicato, soprattutto se uno deve fare lo sforzo di assumere degli assiomi che rifiuta a priori per sé. Sarebbe un po' come chiedere a me di capire il ragionamento di un testimone di Geova che è disposto a lasciarsi morire pur di non farsi fare una trasfusione: ci posso arrivare... fino ad un certo punto. Oltre no, perché per me è un idiota.
Mi è invece abbastanza semplice cercare di capire il tuo ragionamento perché i tuoi assiomi io non li rifiuto a priori: semplicemente, ci ho pensato ma... non sono la mia tazza da tè!

Non so se mi sono spiegato...

PS: anche a me piace l'italiano. Un casino! È stato bello scoprire che piace molto anche all'estero, più di quanto noi italiani immaginiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Certo che ti spieghi. Ma il tuo pensiero è già abbastanza chiaro: sei una vecchia utente del forum e lo hai già esposto in lungo e in largo e mi sono imbattuto in molti tuoi messaggi passati.
> Sono io che non mi spiego, complice anche il fatto che sono nuovo e ho scritto poco (anche se già troppo per i miei gusti!  ) ed è ovviamente abbastanza automatico, almeno da principio, appiopparmi un'etichetta mainstream nel momento in cui dico che per me l'esclusività sessuale fa parte del patto.
> 
> Condivido perfettamente quando dici che il sottoscrivere un patto avendo già tacitamente in mente di non pensarla in quel modo ma con l'intenzione in partenza di sperare o indurre un cambiamento in corso d'opera equivale essenzialmente ad innescare una bomba ad orologeria e metterla sotto il letto (cfr. il tuo ex e la questione dei figli).
> ...


Però sarebbe bastato anche 
“In definitiva, se vuoi capire cosa provano gli altri non puoi ragionare partendo sempre dai tuoi assiomi ma devi fare lo sforzo di ragionare assumendo gli assiomi degli altri. Che non vuol dire per te non essere più fedele a te stessa: vuol dire capire cosa vuol dire per un altro essere fedele a lui stesso.

E comunque non è detto che si riesca ad arrivarci perché il processo di astrazione da sé è complicato, soprattutto se uno deve fare lo sforzo di assumere degli assiomi che rifiuta a priori per sé. Sarebbe un po' come chiedere a me di capire il ragionamento di un testimone di Geova che è disposto a lasciarsi morire pur di non farsi fare una trasfusione: ci posso arrivare... fino ad un certo punto. Oltre no, perché per me è un idiota.
Mi è invece abbastanza semplice cercare di capire il tuo ragionamento perché i tuoi assiomi io non li rifiuto a priori: semplicemente, ci ho pensato ma... non sono la mia tazza da tè!”
A voler farla lunga.


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però sarebbe bastato anche
> ....
> A voler farla lunga.


Vuoi dire che mi ha attaccato il morbo della tastiera diarroica?!?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che mi ha attaccato il morbo della tastiera diarroica?!?


Secondo me sono solo discorsi molto teorici.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che mi ha attaccato il morbo della tastiera diarroica?!?


Può essere anche una cosa tua.
Io tendo alla sintesi. Perché poi chi vuole capire, capisce. Chi non vuole capire, non capisce. Per dire Manzoni ci ha scritto un romanzo, anche benino, ma non lo capiscono mica tutti. 
Quando ha capito, ha evitato di scriverne un secondo.


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me sono solo discorsi molto teorici.


Questo è vero però su una cosa @ipazia ha completamente ragione: molte coppie sono latentemente disfunzionali proprio perché non hanno affrontato correttamente la teoria a priori. Poi la disfunzionalità può esplodere ad un certo punto oppure no, a seconda dei casi della vita.

Resta da capire se è lecito aspettarsi un tale livello di consapevolezza da una coppia che si forma, diciamo, intorno ai 25 anni dopo aver vissuto una vita serena e senza traumi di rilievo. 
Mi verrebbe da pensare di no, però se vogliamo far diventare una colpa il non essere stati presi a calci nelle ginocchia dalla vita da piccoli...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

@abebe, se l'esclusività sessuale è alla base del "patto" tra Paolo e Paola, e se a Paolo piacciono dichiaratamente le femmine e a Paola piacciono dichiaratamente i maschi, un patto "serio" dovrebbe contemplare sin dall'inizio  la gestione della inevitabile frustrazione che inevitabilmente incontreranno un giorno Paolo o Paola o entrambi

Tu come la vedi questa gestione della frustrazione?

1 si sa ma non si dice?
2 se ti azzardi a farti piacere un altro me ne vado?
3 basta che non ci trombi e poi per il resto arrangiati?
4 se accadrà si vedrà?
5 altro?..


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

@Skorpio 

A Paolo piacerà prima o poi Carla. A Paola piacerà prima o poi Carlo. Non si può certo impedirci di farcelo accadere!

La cazzata del "se ami non hai occhi per altro", che fa il paio con l'altra cazzata delle due metà di una mela che si trovano, sono le due cazzate che stanno alla base di molti fallimenti di coppie, perché non appena uno è stuzzicato da un'altra (o viceversa) scatta la paranoia. Ma dentro se stesso, non nell'altro, eh?

Quindi bisogna imparare a gestirsi questa cosa e, secondo me, la base per avere una buona gestione di questa cosa è la consapevolezza che possa succedere. E un buon modo per depotenziarla, entro certi limiti, è la sua condivisione. Però pochi sono in grado di sopportare la condivisione di una cosa del genere. Dopodiché metti sulla bilancia quello che hai e quello che rischi e valuti su cosa preferisci puntare. Ma tu per te, non per l'altro!

In ogni caso, sul come gestirla non ho ricette né dico che sia sempre possibile farlo, eh?

Poi, oh... se finalmente incontri l'ammmmmmore.... chi sono io per dirti di non seguirlo?!?

Di sicuro, il nasconderla a se stesso (soprattutto) e all'altro ti porta ad innescare la famosa bomba ad orologeria...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

Non parlavo del gestirla (nel durante) ma del "normarla" (all'inizio)

Partendo da un presupposto oggettivo, è cioè che entrambi sono eterosessuali e quindi attratti dall'altro sesso

Quindi credo di capire che sia una sorta di "se capiterà si vedrà.."

Che è parte del senso della presa di culo di certi "patti", che non prevedono nulla riguardo a eventi a accadimento praticamente certo, ma lo sai perché?

Perché è molto più comodo, e evita di guardarsi dentro con obiettività, prima da se e poi davanti all'altro

E all'inizio

Si preferisce rinviare a "quando dovesse avvenire..


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @abebe, se l'esclusività sessuale è alla base del "patto" tra Paolo e Paola, e se a Paolo piacciono dichiaratamente le femmine e a Paola piacciono dichiaratamente i maschi, un patto "serio" dovrebbe contemplare sin dall'inizio  la gestione della inevitabile frustrazione che inevitabilmente incontreranno un giorno Paolo o Paola o entrambi
> 
> Tu come la vedi questa gestione della frustrazione?
> 
> ...


Cambiamo oggetto.
A te piace la Ferrari, quella rossa, ma pure nera, metallizzata e poi a pallini, a me il vestito di Armani, ma pure Versace, Valentino, Vuitton e la Birkin Hermes. Che facciamo? Seguiamo il piacere e andiamo in rovina?
Si fanno scelte per non andare in rovina economicamente e ce ne freghiamo della rovina sentimentale?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiamo oggetto.
> A te piace la Ferrari, quella rossa, ma pure nera, metallizzata e poi a pallini, a me il vestito di Armani, ma pure Versace, Valentino, Vuitton e la Birkin Hermes. Che facciamo? Seguiamo il piacere e andiamo in rovina?
> Si fanno scelte per non andare in rovina economicamente e ce ne freghiamo della rovina sentimentale?


No.. Io non sono per la rovina. 

Però si parlava di patti "costitutivi di coppia" 

Se ti metti fon me che sai che amo cambiare auto ogni 3 mesi, la vogliamo regolamentare la frustrazione che sin da ora avrò certamente nel fatto che il nostro patto prevede che le auto le guarderò in foto, perché i soldi servono a altro? 

Oppure ci diciamo che "l'amore ci salverà"? 

Questo dico


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. Io non sono per la rovina.
> 
> Però si parlava di patti "costitutivi di coppia"
> 
> ...


Più che regolamentare almeno riconoscere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. Io non sono per la rovina.
> 
> Però si parlava di patti "costitutivi di coppia"
> 
> ...


Dico che il patto se è chiaro si sa subito che non si considerano la Ferrari è la Vuitton. Non vedo la frustrazione.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dico che il patto se è chiaro si sa subito che non si considerano la Ferrari è la Vuitton. *Non vedo la frustrazione.*


Tu.

Ma tu non sei la coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dico che il patto se è chiaro si sa subito che non si considerano la Ferrari è la Vuitton. Non vedo la frustrazione.


Se mi hai conosciuto e hai conosciuto il mio amore per le auto sportive, poiché ti gonfiavo i coglioni a serate e ogni 2 mesi mi presentavo con l'auto nuova, dovresti sapere della mia passione

chi ti stai prendendo come compagno???

Non vedi come potrei avere frustrazione??

Quindi "SE mi ami ALLORA prenderai la metro"?

Sono questi i grandi fondamentali con cui si fondano le coppie?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Più che regolamentare almeno riconoscere.


Ma anche regolamentare sai.. 

Perché io sono quello

Che poi ti dica che ti amo talmente tanto che prenderò i mezzi, perché sono un pagliaccio, quello ci sta


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Mettiamola così.
Mia moglie danza. Io adoro guardarla, vado ai suoi spettacoli con entusiasmo, la appoggio quando lei manifesta il desiderio di crescere nella danza.
Io invece canto e mentre studio mia moglie accende la tv nella stessa stanza, disinteressandosi e non permettendomi di cantare.
Accaduto alcune volte e fonte di litigio.
Chi dei due è più incline a generare una frustrazione all'interno di una coppia?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mi hai conosciuto e hai conosciuto il mio amore per le auto sportive, poiché ti gonfiavo i coglioni a serate e ogni 2 mesi mi presentavo con l'auto nuova, dovresti sapere della mia passione
> 
> chi ti stai prendendo come compagno???
> 
> ...


Ma chi se lo piglia uno che ha detto chiaramente che vuole andare in rovina ipotecando casa per prendere l’auto?
Dai!
Poi c’è pure gente che dice subito che sarà infedele.
.Ma io non ne conosco.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi se lo piglia uno che ha detto chiaramente che vuole andare in rovina ipotecando casa per prendere l’auto?
> Dai!
> Poi c’è pure gente che dice subito che sarà infedele.
> .Ma io non ne conosco.


Ora dici cose diverse, nessuno ha detto che vuol andare in rovina

Anche chi vuol lasciare il lavoro dipendente e aprire una attività propria potrebbe andare verso la rovina (e tenti si sono rovinati così) 

Io facevo un discorso diverso, penso tu l'abbia capito 

Ma appunto si "evita".. Si fa il patto e fine

E quando accade l'evento, si invoca allo scandalo, ma era tutto molto prevedibile, sin dal momento in cui si faceva il famoso patto 

È un po' come il discorso del piacione che si sposa, Che si fece tempo fa, che poi si scopre che fa il biscaro con le altre donne

Nessuna sorpresa


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora dici cose diverse, nessuno ha detto che vuol andare in rovina
> 
> Anche chi vuol lasciare il lavoro dipendente e aprire una attività propria potrebbe andare verso la rovina (e tenti si sono rovinati così)
> 
> ...


Certo che è scandalo. Perché si sa che la Ferrari non te la compri. Se poi la trovo nel box mi incazzo come una bestia. Se mi rispondi che lo sapevo che ti piacevano le macchine, ti chiedo se sei scemo, perché pure a me piacciono le borse, ma non le compro,


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è scandalo. Perché si sa che la Ferrari non te la compri. Se poi la trovo nel box mi incazzo come una bestia. Se mi rispondi che lo sapevo che ti piacevano le macchine, ti chiedo se sei scemo, perché pure a me piacciono le borse, ma non le compro,


Hai un po' la tendenza a sovrastare gli altri, non comprendendoli nelle loro espressioni diverse dalle tue.
E' un atteggiamento materno, che nei confronti di un marito è sempre deleterio.
Se non compri le borse è solo una tua scelta. 
Liberissimo tuo marito di desiderare di comprarsi un'auto se ha la possibilità di farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è scandalo. Perché si sa che la Ferrari non te la compri. Se poi la trovo nel box mi incazzo come una bestia. Se mi rispondi che lo sapevo che ti piacevano le macchine, ti chiedo se sei scemo, perché pure a me piacciono le borse, ma non le compro,


Era quanto chiedevo ad @abebe  nella forma non della macchina ma di una persona

Se trovi la macchina nel box significa che evidentemente ho attraversato la frustrazione e ho deciso di trattarla nel silenzio dello spazio di coppia

Chiedevo appunto circa la opportunità di prevedere nel "patto di coppia" la regolamentazione della inevitabile frustrazione

Se trovi la macchina in garage, probabilmente quella probabile frustrazione non è stata minimamente presa in considerazione

E quindi viene gioco forza trattarla in totale solitudine e fuori dallo spazio di coppia

Comprando un'auto di nascosto, o facendoti delle seghe con quattroruote in bagno, questo non lo so

Ma fai da solo.

Il patto è "scoperto" in quella regolamentazione (capita pure nei contratti di transazione di beni e servizi che ci siano scoperture contrattuali eh)


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai un po' la tendenza a sovrastare gli altri, non comprendendoli nelle loro espressioni diverse dalle tue.
> E' un atteggiamento materno, che nei confronti di un marito è sempre deleterio.
> Se non compri le borse è solo una tua scelta.
> Liberissimo tuo marito di desiderare di comprarsi un'auto se ha la possibilità di farlo.


E no.
Perché sono cose che mettono in crisi l’economia famigliare, così come avere amanti.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ragazzi, ma state parlando di un matrimonio o di una detenzione?
Io manco guardo quante borse ha mia moglie.
Mica le faccio storie se si compra qualcosa.
E' la sua vita, non la mia.
Certo, su acquisti più importanti si condivide anche.
L'auto, per esempio.
Ma quando se l'è voluta comprare lei, nuova, non è che gliel'ho impedito anche se io avevo quella usata.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no.
> Perché sono cose che mettono in crisi l’economia famigliare, così come avere amanti.


Avere amanti per una donna non mette in crisi niente dal punto di vista economico, se non viene scoperta.
Cosa pensi che costi?
Nel mio caso lui pagava viaggi, motel... tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era quanto chiedevo ad @abebe  nella forma non della macchina ma di una persona
> 
> Se trovi la macchina nel box significa che evidentemente ho attraversato la frustrazione e ho deciso di trattarla nel silenzio dello spazio di coppia
> 
> ...


Ma frustrazione de che?
È frustrazione non possedere tutto ciò che piace?
Vale per la Ferrari, per la Vuitton e per l’amante.
Se uno mi dice che si sente frustrato senza la Ferrari, così come senza l’amante, mi domando se ragiona come uno di 5 anni. A 7 si capisce già.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Avere amanti per una donna non mette in crisi niente dal punto di vista economico, se non viene scoperta.
> Cosa pensi che costi?
> Nel mio caso lui pagava viaggi, motel... tutto.


Ma lo stai facendo apposta?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo stai facendo apposta?


Dire quello che penso?
No.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Di cosa stiamo parlando?
Di costi di un amante? Di scelte individuali in una coppia?
Di cosa?
E' naturale che in una coppia uno possa sviluppare una frustrazione.
Condividerla, risolverla può essere utile.
Trattarlo da bambino viziato no.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ho un'amica, molto bella.
Canta, è giovane. Lavora tanto, suo marito di più, 14 ore al giorno, anche al sabato.
Non escono mai.
Lui vuole che lei smetta di cantare per fare un figlio.
Lei si chiede "Ma la mia vita è tutta solo lavoro 12 ore al giorno?".
Lui non capisce. Non le dà soddisfazioni. Non la guarda cantare.
Vuole che lei faccia la donna di casa.
Lei si lamenta, spesso, con me. Sta sviluppando una frustrazione.
Questa ucciderà il loro amore.
Se c'è ancora. Sicuramente farà fallire il progetto.
Ma se tu sposi una che ha la passione del canto, ed è pure una bella donna, fedele malgrado gli uomini che le vanno dietro, sei un coglione se le impedisci di cantare.
... che poi qui si parla di Ferrari, ma spesso le passioni sono piccole cose. Il canto, la danza, la 500 d'epoca...
Paragonare queste cose, però, alle relazioni extraconiugali non ha alcun senso.


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non parlavo del gestirla (nel durante) ma del "normarla" (all'inizio)
> 
> Partendo da un presupposto oggettivo, è cioè che entrambi sono eterosessuali e quindi attratti dall'altro sesso


La questione è normata all'inizio nel momento in cui io e Paola sottoscriviamo il patto di esclusività sessuale: cosa c'è che non è chiaro nel concetto di esclusività sessuale? Non siamo in grado di immaginare di essere attratti da altri? Non siamo in grado di prevedere le conseguenze del patto? 
In questo caso facciamo un patto in modo inconsapevole: la colpa è solo nostra e allora è facile prevedere le conseguenze, come dice @ipazia 

Riassumendo:

Se Paola sottoscrive il patto con me pensando davvero che non sarà mai attratta da Carlo, Paola è un'idiota.
Se Paola sottoscrive il patto con me pensando con un sorrisetto_ "sì, vabbeh... poi vediamo quando incontro Carlo..."_, Paola è una falsa.
Se Paola sottoscrive il patto con me in buona fede ma poi quando incontra Carlo pensa _"ma sai cosa? 'sta cosa dell'esclusività è un po' una cazzata... io mo qualche salto con Calro ce lo faccio, aumma aumma..."_, Paola è una stronza.

Io di idioti, falsi o stronzi vicino a me non ne voglio.

Ovviamente il fatto che Paola sia idiota, falsa o stronza lo posso scoprire solo a posteriori. Quando lo scopro mi regolo di conseguenza. Come? Non lo so, dipende da tante cose e dalla situazione, e questo non lo posso prevedere a priori. Si chiama vivere: ti fai un'idea di cosa vuoi, cerchi di attenerti a quella e se poi le cose vanno in modo diverso ti adegui. Sul momento.

Non posso e non voglio normare tutto: per me un bel gioco deve avere poche regole, semplici, chiare ed inequivocabili.
Per questo mi piacciono ancora Tetris e Doom...



> Quindi credo di capire che sia una sorta di "se capiterà si vedrà.."


"Se capiterà si vedrà " lo applico a quando scopro che il patto è rotto. Non al fatto che sarò attratto da Carla: quello capiterà. Lo so già



> Che è parte del senso della presa di culo di certi "patti", che non prevedono nulla riguardo a eventi a accadimento praticamente certo, ma lo sai perché?


Sei tu che ti sei preso per il culo se hai sottoscritto un patto pensando che non ti sarebbe capitato che ti piacesse Carla. Io no.



> Perché è molto più comodo, e evita di guardarsi dentro con obiettività, prima da se e poi davanti all'altro
> 
> E all'inizio


Di nuovo: sei tu che non l'hai fatto all'inizio. Io l'ho sempre fatto all'inizio. Sia a diciassette anni come ora che ne ho ancora diciassette...



> Si preferisce rinviare a "quando dovesse avvenire..


Secondo me la maggior parte non decide neanche di rinviare: la maggior parte inizia credendo davvero alla cazzata del "non mi capiterà mai". Alcuni invece partono pensando "mi capita già e va bene così..."


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Di costi di un amante? Di scelte individuali in una coppia?
> Di cosa?
> E' naturale che in una coppia uno possa sviluppare una frustrazione.
> ...


Ma la Ferrari è la Vuitton sono usate come metafora.
Se ci si può permettere l’una e l’altra si può usare il castello della Loira.
Ci sono cose che portano alla rovina economica?
Ci sono cose che portano alla rovina sentimentale.
Avere amanti porta alla rovina sentimentale. Non avere attenzione e ascolto per gli interessi e sensibilità dell’altro portano alla rovina sentimentale.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> La questione è normata all'inizio nel momento in cui io e Paola sottoscriviamo il patto di esclusività sessuale: cosa c'è che non è chiaro nel concetto di esclusività sessuale? Non siamo in grado di immaginare di essere attratti da altri? Non siamo in grado di prevedere le conseguenze del patto?
> In questo caso facciamo un patto in modo inconsapevole: la colpa è solo nostra e allora è facile prevedere le conseguenze, come dice @ipazia
> 
> Riassumendo:
> ...


Secondo me la fai troppo facile 

Nel senso.. "è chiaro che può capitare.. Essu che capita, suvvia che capita.." 

Si tende a minimizzare.. A far rientrare tutto in una "normalità" che poi, quando viene vissuta per esperienza diretta, normalità non è 

Quindi se Paola, tua compagna sarà (giustamente) attratta da un altro uomo (ma ovvio che lo sarà) cosa ti aspetti che faccia rispetto  al "patto di esclusività" con te e rispetto al "suo desiderio" con un altro? 

Quale sua azione sarebbe per te auspicabile?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> La questione è normata all'inizio nel momento in cui io e Paola sottoscriviamo il patto di esclusività sessuale: cosa c'è che non è chiaro nel concetto di esclusività sessuale?


Quello che spiegavo prima, e cioè che si potrà incontrare frustrazione 

Ma hai già risposto dopo, quando hai detto che non vuoi affrontare PRIMA ma eventualmente DOPO

E lo capisco benissimo eh.. Come meccanismo.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la Ferrari è la Vuitton sono usate come metafora.
> Se ci si può permettere l’una e l’altra si può usare il castello della Loira.
> Ci sono cose che portano alla rovina economica?
> Ci sono cose che portano alla rovina sentimentale.
> Avere amanti porta alla rovina sentimentale. Non avere attenzione e ascolto per gli interessi e sensibilità dell’altro portano alla rovina sentimentale.


E' una metafora fuorviante perché mescola oggetti e persone.
Se io sposo una donna che ha la passione per la danza o il canto io so già che passerà molto tempo a dedicarsi a queste arti e non gliene farò una colpa, mai. Anzi, gran parte della mia attrazione dovrebbe comprendere anche questa sua disposizione all'arte, di cui dovrei riuscire a godere.
Se una donna sposa un uomo appassionato di auto d'epoca o o di ciclismo, dovrebbe operare lo stesso ragionamento.
Le basi per formare una coppia comprendono le reciproche inclinazioni.
Non è che sposandosi si deve rinunciare a parti di sé manifeste.
Se pretendo una rinuncia, sarò un generatore di frustrazioni altrui, ma anche uno che non si è rivelato prima.
Purtroppo per il tradimento tutto questo non è prevedibile. Di solito ci si sposa convinti dell'assoluta unicità del partner e contenti della scelta fatta.
L'eventuale frustrazione si può generare dopo, magari in seguito alla conoscenza di una persona. A quel punto NON esistono ragioni oggettive per convincerci che il tradimento sia una scelta giusta per mantenere il progetto e soddisfare la propria individualità.
il tradimento è infatti solo una delle opzioni disponibili, ma si deve essere consapevoli che comunque anche scegliere di non tradire  implica conseguenze sulla coppia.
Tutto questo non è assolutamente prevedibile inizialmente, salvo rari casi, ovvero persone già predisposta alla promiscuità a cui non vogliono rinunciare.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma frustrazione de che?


Se non la vedi, io non posso far nulla oltre che indicartela


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che spiegavo prima, e cioè che si potrà incontrare frustrazione
> 
> Ma hai già risposto dopo, quando hai detto che non vuoi affrontare PRIMA ma eventualmente DOPO
> 
> E lo capisco benissimo eh.. Come meccanismo.


Bisogna imparare a confrontarsi con le proprie frustrazioni.

Se questa è l'unica frustrazione con la quale ti sei mai dovuto confrontare nella vita, baciati pure i gomiti!

Se invece ti piace nasconderti dietro la frustrazione per infilarlo dove capita... beh... questa non si chiama frustrazione ma paraculaggine...


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> *Bisogna imparare a confrontarsi con le proprie frustrazioni.*
> 
> Se questa è l'unica frustrazione con la quale ti sei mai dovuto confrontare nella vita, baciati pure i gomiti!
> 
> Se invece ti piace nasconderti dietro la frustrazione per infilarlo dove capita... beh... questa non si chiama frustrazione ma paraculaggine...


Si vede che sei giovane.
Puoi confrontarti con te stesso, fare anche delle rinunce, senza sentirti troppo a credito.
Gli anni passano e nessuno però ti riconosce queste rinunce, anzi, magari, ti imputano di essere a debito.
Alla fine ti rompi i coglioni.
Gli anni sono passati e vuoi il saldo, ma, ovviamente, non arriva.
Per esempio il tormentone del
"Bisogna imparare"
"Bisogna spiegare"
è in genere una negazione in partenza al confronto.
E' come affermare la pochezza delle istanze portate avanti dall'altro.
Non dura nel tempo perché nulla costruisce.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Bisogna imparare a confrontarsi con le proprie frustrazioni.
> 
> Se questa è l'unica frustrazione con la quale ti sei mai dovuto confrontare nella vita, baciati pure i gomiti!
> 
> Se invece ti piace nasconderti dietro la frustrazione per infilarlo dove capita... beh... questa non si chiama frustrazione ma paraculaggine...


Non capisco queste sentenze da quali pulpiti.. Ma non importa..

Io mi sono confrontato con innumerevoli frustrazioni da quando ero ancora bambino, lavoravo e studiavo a una età in cui oggi i bambini vengono accompagnati a scuola dai genitori

Non ho baciato una ragazza fino a 19 anni, e ho comprato con i miei quattrini (guadagnati da me) la mia prima auto a 23

Ho offerto la prima pizza e birra a una ragazza a 24, e ho scopato ancora oltre

Ma non credo che la lista delle mie frustrazioni dia o tolga valore alla discussione

Ho chiesto come secondo te dovrebbe comportarsi la Carla (tua ipotetica ragazza) se provasse una attrazione per un altro uomo che non sei te

Se non vuoi rispondere perché non ho tette e gonna corta, ma l'uccello tra le gambe, e preferisci sparare sentenze a cazzo, non è mica un problema eh.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Per fare un esempio concreto.
Sulla carta io avrei avuto tante giustificazioni per tradire, ho risolto guardando solo a quello che avevo di bello dalla e nella famiglia.
Non è che non sentivo mancanze, semplicemente davo valore a tutto il resto.
E' stata alla fine la mia una pessima scelta.
Sono stato tradito: mia moglie tutte le sue frustrazioni invece le ha accolte in maniera che le dessero la forza di decidere di tradire.
Io le mie le avevo condivise, senza risultato, mettendole alfine da parte.
Lei le sue, no. Se l'è tenute per sé.
E ha deciso per sé.
Le mie frustrazioni sono emerse tutte, a quel punto.
Ho provato allora rancore, mi sono sentito ingannato, ho compreso che avevo sacrificato me stesso.
Non avrei vissuto una tale intensità di emozioni negative se io avessi dato veramente spazio alle mie frustrazioni prima, se le avessi ascoltate, se avessi dato loro sfogo.
Quando le ho riproposte non sono state ancora comprese.
Ho provato la sensazione di parlare a un muro.
Questa è una pessima gestione delle frustrazioni e della comunicazione.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' una metafora fuorviante perché mescola oggetti e persone.
> Se io sposo una donna che ha la passione per la danza o il canto io so già che passerà molto tempo a dedicarsi a queste arti e non gliene farò una colpa, mai. Anzi, gran parte della mia attrazione dovrebbe comprendere anche questa sua disposizione all'arte, di cui dovrei riuscire a godere.
> Se una donna sposa un uomo appassionato di auto d'epoca o o di ciclismo, dovrebbe operare lo stesso ragionamento.
> Le basi per formare una coppia comprendono le reciproche inclinazioni.
> ...


Ma è di tradimento che parla Skorpio.
Io ho voluto usare una metafora.


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho chiesto come secondo te dovrebbe comportarsi la Carla (tua ipotetica ragazza) se provasse una attrazione per un altro uomo che non sei te


Se la deve smazzare lei. Nel modo che preferisce lei. Se vuole, anche parlandone con me. 

Se ho deciso di stare con lei è perché ritengo che abbia le capacità per sapersi gestire in base ai nostri accordi: non tocca a me la sua gestione di se stessa.

Così come dualmente le stesse cose valgono per me.

Se poi vuoi far passare il messaggio che in quella situazione l'unica opzione per esser felici è calare le braghe, è una tua opinione ma non è la mia.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Se la deve smazzare lei. Nel modo che preferisce lei.


Perfetto, più o meno mio precedente punto 3

L'ultima frase è roba tua non mia, io ho solo chiesto sulla opportunità di normare anticipatamente una situazione emotiva molto probabile da parte di due individui biologicamente sani (si suppone) che si legano in questo modo


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perfetto, più o meno mio precedente punto 3


Ma manco per idea. Ma se la vuoi vedere così...


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma manco per idea. Ma se la vuoi vedere così...


No no, dicci pure tu.. Se ci sono differenze, siamo qui a spiegarci nel confronto, non tanto a lanciare etichette

(io) basta che non ci trombi e poi per il resto arrangiati


(tu) Se la deve smazzare lei. Nel modo che preferisce lei

Se il "patto" ha da esser rispettato, io personalmente non vedo sostanziale differenza..

Invece c'è?


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è di tradimento che parla Skorpio.
> Io ho voluto usare una metafora.


Per la verità io parlavo della opportunità di normare, visto che si è a tavolino a redigere patti, della ipotesi per nulla assurda che a fronte di una esclusività fisica, sopravvenisse in uno o entrambi, una attrazione verso un terzo (se si è persone sane e normali) 

Di tradimento "fisico" non parlavo

E vorrei ricordare che quando io fui *tradito" non ho mai avuto la minima spinta a indagare se c'era o non c'era stato il famoso "tradimento fisico"

Era (e lo sarebbe ancora oggi) un dettaglio assolutamente inutile che non spostava una virgola, per me


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me sono solo discorsi molto teorici.


 i sentimenti sono teorici. Ma non per questo fasulli. Invece è diverso l'approccio.
@abebe secondo me parte dalla teoria per arrivare alla pratica, motivo per cui trova l'appoggio di gente che non ho mai vissuto davvero come Brunetta, mentre le teorie di @ipazia sono frutto del tentativo estremo (o fedele a me stessa o morte!) di razionalizzare un'esperienza di vita vissuta davvero. Motivo per cui, anche se apprezzo il diciassettenne, mi trovo più vicino a Zia Ipa. Certe esperienze della vita o le hai fatte, o non le hai fatte. L'appartenenza sessuale e il senso di possesso o lo provi, o non lo provi. O scopi con le sovrastrutture, o con il mondo. O ti danni per mordere il cuore delle cose, oppure ti godi la relativa tranquillità delle risposte preconfezionate. Sono scelte insindacabili. Ma chi non ha occhi per vedere non dovrebbe indicare la via. Tutto qui. Mi sono sentito _l'unico perché sei unico_ più spesso tra le braccia di gente che scopava regolarmente coi legittimi che tra quelle di donne per cui ero l'unico nella realtà.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi dei due è più incline a generare una frustrazione all'interno di una coppia?


La tua mancanza di palle.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No.. Io non sono per la rovina.
> 
> Però si parlava di patti "costitutivi di coppia"
> 
> ...


L'amore non salva i deboli. Se sei forte di tuo, allora funziona. Se pensi di guarire la gente con l'amore, ti ammali tu.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> i sentimenti sono teorici. Ma non per questo fasulli. Invece è diverso l'approccio.
> @abebe secondo me parte dalla teoria per arrivare alla pratica, motivo per cui trova l'appoggio di gente che non ho mai vissuto davvero come Brunetta, mentre le teorie di @ipazia sono frutto del tentativo estremo (o fedele a me stessa o morte!) di razionalizzare un'esperienza di vita vissuta davvero. Motivo per cui, anche se apprezzo il diciassettenne, mi trovo più vicino a Zia Ipa. Certe esperienze della vita o le hai fatte, o non le hai fatte. L'appartenenza sessuale e il senso di possesso o lo provi, o non lo provi. O scopi con le sovrastrutture, o con il mondo. O ti danni per mordere il cuore delle cose, oppure ti godi la relativa tranquillità delle risposte preconfezionate. Sono scelte insindacabili. Ma chi non ha occhi per vedere non dovrebbe indicare la via. Tutto qui. Mi sono sentito _l'unico perché sei unico_ più spesso tra le braccia di gente che scopava regolarmente coi legittimi che tra quelle di donne per cui ero l'unico nella realtà.


L’ultima parte la quoto


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La tua mancanza di palle.


Sono sempre stato una persona tranquilla.
È la mia natura.
E tale sarei rimasto.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sono sempre stato una persona tranquilla.
> È la mia natura.
> E tale sarei rimasto.


Tranquillità e fermezza sono due facce della stessa medaglia.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> Mia moglie danza. Io adoro guardarla, vado ai suoi spettacoli con entusiasmo, la appoggio quando lei manifesta il desiderio di crescere nella danza.
> Io invece canto e mentre studio mia moglie accende la tv nella stessa stanza, disinteressandosi e non permettendomi di cantare.
> Accaduto alcune volte e fonte di litigio.
> Chi dei due è più incline a generare una frustrazione all'interno di una coppia?


questi "squilibri" sono ritenuti normali dal pensiero mainstream


----------



## abebe (29 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no, dicci pure tu..


Mi dispiace: non riesco a spiegarmi più chiaramente di come ho già fatto.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> questi "squilibri" sono ritenuti normali dal pensiero mainstream


A me del pensiero mainstream frega relativamente. L'unico interesse per la questione è antropologico, indi pura curiosità.
Nel personale invece sono comportamenti che mi danno fastidio.


----------



## abebe (29 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @abebe secondo me parte dalla teoria per arrivare alla pratica,


Già: il teorico del cazzo! 

Ma alla fine quale sarebbe il mio limite nella pratica? Quello di non essermi rotto la spina dorsale e quindi non aver sviluppato grazie alla necessità le sovrastrutture necessarie per godere anche dei miei limiti invece di abbandonarmi passivamente ad essi?  

Ma anche no, grazie: spero di restare un teorico del cazzo! 



> Ma chi non ha occhi per vedere non dovrebbe indicare la via.


Questa non te l'appoggio: il problema non è in chi indica ma in chi segue.
È seguire acriticamente una via indicata da qualcun altro che vuol dire godersi la relativa tranquillità delle risposte preconfezionate. E questo anche nel caso in cui la via la indichi un "maestro di vita", perché l'esperienza di uno non si può trasferire tale quale ad un altro, come se fossero abiti su dei manichini nei negozi.
Invece, IMHO of course, è opportuno acquisire tutto ciò che ci viene detto, considerarle come prospettive, valutarle, rielaborarle e farsi la propria idea. E qui mi riallaccio ad un pensiero di @ipazia che non avevo sottolineato:



> (sai, tutta la faccenda del grande libro della vita per cui ad un passo ne ha da seguire necessariamente un altro.)


Sì, so: se segui quello che "va fatto", fai sempre il bravo ragazzo e ti poni poche domande anche se tutto va bene, se tutto continua ad andarti bene muori da bravo ragazzo (oddio, non che sia poi una morte terribile) ma può facilmente succedere che ad un certo punto ti scoppi la bomba in mano. Magari innescata da te stesso che sbrocchi completamente.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'amore non salva i deboli. Se sei forte di tuo, allora funziona. Se pensi di guarire la gente con l'amore, ti ammali tu.


Penso che l'amore inteso come "salvezza" alla quale affidarsi, non sia un buon affare

Poi.. Dipende sempre da cosa ci si vuole salvare, troppo spesso l'amore è usato per non guardare e non guardarsi.. 

Assieme alle famose 4 o 5 regolette imparate alle medie


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Già: il teorico del cazzo!
> 
> Ma alla fine quale sarebbe il mio limite nella pratica? Quello di non essermi rotto la spina dorsale e quindi non aver sviluppato grazie alla necessità le sovrastrutture necessarie per godere anche dei miei limiti invece di abbandonarmi passivamente ad essi?
> 
> ...


Le profezie autoavverantesi sono sempre un must


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso che l'amore inteso come "salvezza" alla quale affidarsi, non sia un buon affare
> 
> Poi.. Dipende sempre da cosa ci si vuole salvare, troppo spesso l'amore è usato per non guardare e non guardarsi..
> 
> Assieme alle famose 4 o 5 regolette imparate alle medie


L'amore Innanzitutto lo provi o non lo provi. Se lo provi porta fisiologicamente con sé una certa dose di paraocchi. Altrimenti stai semplicemente (senilmente?) apprezzando lo stare bene con qualcun altro. Se non vuoi guardare e non ti vuoi guardare l'amore va bene come qualunque altra scusa, incluso l'appuntamento dall'estetista.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Mi dispiace: non riesco a spiegarmi più chiaramente di come ho già fatto.


Allora sono tardo di comprendonio io, o forse è proprio questione di vocabolario, pensa che nemmeno 48 ore fa ho detto a un tale "te la devi smazzare" 

Un imprenditore che deve x fine mese consegnare un lavoro, come da contratto

Mi aveva detto che ha problemi su un altro cantiere 

"te la devi smazzare" = il contratto dice fine mese, e di te e del resto me ne fotto

Pare abbia capito al volo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> questi "squilibri" sono ritenuti normali dal pensiero mainstream


Ma no, il pensiero mainstream prevede la mutua indifferenza riverniciata da sopportazione


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora sono tardo di comprendonio io, o forse è proprio questione di vocabolario, pensa che nemmeno 48 ore fa ho detto a un tale "te la devi smazzare"
> 
> Un imprenditore che deve x fine mese consegnare un lavoro, come da contratto
> 
> ...


 io avrei preso la palla al balzo per farmi fare lo sconto sul lavoro.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> io avrei preso la palla al balzo per farmi fare lo sconto sul lavoro.


Il contratto non lo prevede.. E in quwsto caso specifico uscire dalle regole contrattuali non è prudente con chi si presenta con problemi


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Certo che ti spieghi. Ma il tuo pensiero è già abbastanza chiaro: sei una vecchia utente del forum e lo hai già esposto in lungo e in largo e mi sono imbattuto in molti tuoi messaggi passati.
> Sono io che non mi spiego, complice anche il fatto che sono nuovo e ho scritto poco (anche se già troppo per i miei gusti!  ) ed è ovviamente abbastanza automatico, almeno da principio, appiopparmi un'etichetta mainstream nel momento in cui dico che per me l'esclusività sessuale fa parte del patto.
> 
> Condivido perfettamente quando dici che il sottoscrivere un patto avendo già tacitamente in mente di non pensarla in quel modo ma con l'intenzione in partenza di sperare o indurre un cambiamento in corso d'opera equivale essenzialmente ad innescare una bomba ad orologeria e metterla sotto il letto (cfr. il tuo ex e la questione dei figli).
> ...


Il punto nel tuo ultimo esempio è che tu quella carina e che ti fa sangue l'hai conosciuta. E dentro di te la stai accarezzando.
La stai già pregustando.

Sei in precontemplazione. Volente o nolente. Sei lì.
Sei già oltre nello sguardo che offri alla tua compagna.

Cosa è l'esclusività sessuale?
Annullare la precontemplazione?
O poter gustare la precontemplazione e poi raccontare all'altro e valutare come si può proseguire, anche rispetto al patto?

E guarda, che tacitare gli immaginari, non equivale a non averne.

Significa semplicemente costruire inconsapevolmente la perdita della fedeltà  se stessi.

E io mi chiedo, se non ho fedeltà per me, che tipo di fedeltà sto dando all'altro?

Una regola? Una adesione cieca?

PS: ho scritto anche nel post quotato!


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> .....
> In definitiva, se vuoi capire cosa provano gli altri non puoi ragionare partendo sempre dai tuoi assiomi ma devi fare lo sforzo di ragionare assumendo gli assiomi degli altri. Che non vuol dire per te non essere più fedele a te stessa: vuol dire capire cosa vuol dire per un altro essere fedele a lui stesso.
> 
> E comunque non è detto che si riesca ad arrivarci perché il processo di astrazione da sé è complicato, soprattutto se uno deve fare lo sforzo di assumere degli assiomi che rifiuta a priori per sé. Sarebbe un po' come chiedere a me di capire il ragionamento di un testimone di Geova che è disposto a lasciarsi morire pur di non farsi fare una trasfusione: ci posso arrivare... fino ad un certo punto. Oltre no, perché per me è un idiota.
> ...


Per quanto riguarda gli assiomi. Il discorso sarebbe lungo e piuttosto complesso.
Provo a farla breve.
Presente quell'affermazione che dice "il tutto è maggiore della somma delle parti?"
E quel maggiore è dato da tutte le interconnessioni che mettono in comunicazione le parti.

Ecco. Quelle interconnessioni non sono semplicemente trasferibili.
Perchè derivano da un patrimonio di emozioni e sentimenti individuali che manco a raccontarli possono essere passati.
Questi li si può solo accettare o non accettare.
Si può solo decidere se attuare un ascolto attivo o un ascolto passivo.

Nel primo caso, si può tentare di sospendere il giudizio e le urla di sorpresa, stupore e delusione e ascoltare quella persona che ti sta davanti portandoti a visione cose che per quanto tu ti sforzi di catalogare e collocare non hanno semplicemente il posto per stare.

Trovo superbo, inutilmente superbo, pensare di potersi mettere addosso gli assiomi di qualcun altro.
E' un po' il discorso dell'empatia. Che viene malamente definita come la capacità di mettersi nei panni dell'altro.
Quando è invece la capacità e competenza di sedersi accanto all'altro e fargli compagnia senza tentare consolazione o risoluzione.
Rispettando e rispecchiando la dignità di ognuno nell'affrontare se stesso nella propria vita. 

Probabilmente giudichi il geova un idiota per tuoi condizionamenti.
Ma in fondo anche lui non è semplicemente la tua cup of te.
Il fatto che tu abbia la necessità di giudicarlo non parla degli assiomi ma del tuo bisogno di differenziarti. E uscirne in modo rassicurante. (lui è un idiota)
In fondo, però, questo è il giochetto per cui non si discute con la diversità ma si cercano le somiglianze. Paura. Di perdersi.

Non a caso i giudizi più trancianti nascono riguardo aree fondamentali l'identità umana: la spiritualità, la sessualità, la relazione, la violenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2020)

Ho appena scoperto che il mio posto nell'universo è fare il gestore di interconnessioni neurali. Tipo una compagnia telefonica, ma dentro la testa della gente


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho appena scoperto che il mio posto nell'universo è fare il gestore di interconnessioni neurali. Tipo una compagnia telefonica, ma dentro la testa della gente


In effetti è tendenzialmente un onore, nella mia percezione, poter guardare e ad alcuni livelli partecipare. 
Per certo, è un nodo fondamentale del mio modo del desiderio.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti è tendenzialmente un onore, nella mia percezione, poter guardare e ad alcuni livelli partecipare.
> Per certo, è un nodo fondamentale del mio modo del desiderio.


Un onore dipende dal cervello di chi. I lupi scopano le conigliette solo nei manga.


----------



## abebe (30 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho appena scoperto che il mio posto nell'universo è fare il gestore di interconnessioni neurali. Tipo una compagnia telefonica, ma dentro la testa della gente


Ti stai divertendo a fare il guardone, eh?, brutto maiale...


----------



## abebe (30 Gennaio 2020)

> Le storie nascono e puntano i piedi nell'idealizzazione. Che, detta male, altro non è che sovrapporre se stessi all'altro e dare per scontato che i propri desideri siano anche quelli dell'altro. Uscire da questa fase in modo intenzionale non è affatto diffuso.


Concordo assolutamente. E qual è secondo te il motivo di questo? Secondo me è che mediamente la giovane coppia (diciamo tra i 25 e i 30 anni) difficilmente ha fatto un percorso che può portare alla consapevolezza necessaria.



> Quello che non torna in quanto descrivi è che il superamento del limite non è necessariamente una azione concreta. Anzi, dico di più, un limite prima lo si supera internamente (passati i 20 anni dove ci si butta nelle cose per il piacere di buttarsi) e poi, solo poi, si valuta se superarlo concretamente o meno.
> 
> Io e te ci conosciamo. A me non piace il pissing (uso appositamente esempi estremi). Siamo d'accordo sul fatto che non ci piace. Ad un certo punto del mio percorso nella mia sessualità comincio ad accarezzare immaginari, fantasie, sensazioni. Magari provo a pisciarmi addosso nella doccia. Mi godo le sensazioni sulla pelle e nella testa. Costruisco in me te che che pisci addosso a me e sperimento. Io sono già un'altra a questo punto, rispetto a quando ci siamo incontrati e per me il pissing era un limite insuperabile. Dentro di me sono oltre. La valutazione che faccio a questo punto, io da sola, è se voglio sperimentare o meno. Quando vengo da te e tene parlo, io sono già di là di quella soglia che avevamo stabilità insieme e ti sto chiamando. Quello che condivido non è il superamento del limite, ma l'invito a superarlo con me. E la tua risposta...beh. E' un bel casino no? Io sono di là. Ti chiamo. E qualunque sia la tua risposta rimette in gioco chi eravamo. E chi saremo. A questo punto io posso, più o meno consapevolmente scaricarti addosso il mio limite superato. Se mi ami vieni con me (e tutta la girandola dei ricatti affettivi) oppure posso proteggerti e decidere autonomamente che dopo la prima chiamata mi è chiaro che offrirtene un'altra significherebbe metterti nella condizione di attraversare del dolore (quel farsi carico del dolore dell'altro che porta alla menzogna del tradimento). Oppure posso sedermi di là e parlarti di me. E tu puoi sederti di qua e ascoltarmi e parlarmi di te. A prescindere dalla conclusione. Che ci sarà a prescindere. In un modo o nell'altro il limite è stato superato e io col mio desiderio ci faccio i conti e scelgo.


Ahhh... ma qui tu tocchi quella che è, secondo me, LA questione fondamentale di ogni coppia che aspira ad avere un orizzonte temporale ampio: è impensabile che entrambe le persone evolvano allo stesso modo contemporaneamente. Il fulcro di tutto sta nel riuscire a portare all'interno della coppia l'evoluzione che uno ad un certo punto può fare autonomamente, in modo che un mio andare oltre, nel momento che è condiviso, stimoli te ad andare oltre. E viceversa quando sei tu a muoverti e ad andare oltre. 
Gettare ponti che aiutano a raggiungersi e a rincorrersi l'un l'altro, piuttosto che scavare fossati che allontanano facendo divergere i percorsi di vita fino a quando, ad un certo momento, non si scopre che ci si è completamente persi di vista.

Ed è in questo senso che, sempre secondo me, cade il parallelismo fra l'esclusività sessuale e tutte le altre fantasie: mancando la condivisione, l'esclusività sessuale può solo creare divisione, anche qualora si riuscisse a tenerla celata come predica il manuale del perfetto fedifrago. Crea divisione in quanto chi tradisce ha uno spazio solo suo, che non condivide, e questa mancanza di condivisione è il fossato che piano piano si scava nel fedifrago stesso a dispetto dell'_"a casa tutto bene, grazie"_. 

Una qualsiasi altra fantasia invece può essere usata sia per costruire ponti (se è condivisa), sia per evidenziare che si è a un bivio della coppia (se è esplicitata ma non condivisa), sia, infine, per scavare un fossato (se non è neanche esplicitata).

E, ovviamente, non c'è bisogno che la fantasia sia estrema. Può essere qualsiasi cosa che esca dalla routine della coppia.

Per dire, una cosa banale: _andiamo a scopare in motel_. 

Se chi riceve la proposta l'accetta, più o meno di buon grado dopo eventuale riflessione, la coppia ne esce rafforzata. Ovvio che è stato uno dei due ad aver avuto un moto individuale di uscire dall'orticello ma, nella condivisione, è riuscito a portarsi dietro l'altro fuori dall'orticello. La prossima volta sarà l'altro a proporre e a portarsi dietro il sé. Ma va bene anche se è sempre uno a proporre, basta che l'altro, più o meno, lo segua.

Se chi riceve la proposta si chiude acriticamente, cosa succede? È quest'ultimo che, giunti al bivio, al bivio invece di aiutare a completare il ponte lo distrugge e inizia a scavare un fossato. Chi ha proposto se la mette in tasca e non propone più. Iniziano i non detti. Il fossato si allarga. Poi alla fine il primo se ne va per la sua strada. Il secondo casca dal pero _(ma come? andava tutto bene... si trombava a meraviglia!)_. E il bello è che essenzialmente la pensa così anche il primo! _(a casa tutto bene, grazie). _
Ma in realtà erano già chilometri lontani, perché uno si è evoluto e l'altro no: non ha voluto seguirlo, senza rendersi conto di quanto si stesse allontanando.

E poi, infine, se chi ha il pensiero non lo esplicita per i motivi più disparati (paura del giudizio, vergogna, pudori, tabù personali, quello che ti pare) allora è lui che scava da sé un bel fossato. E questo all'insaputa dell'altro. Che magari invece avrebbe anche voluto seguirlo ma anche l'altro stava al palo per gli stessi motivi.

Sono tutte cose disfunzionali (a parte la pirma)? Ovvio. Completamente d'accordo! Resta il fatto che tanto spesso funziona così!

NB: bisogna anche un po' intendersi sul concetto di "esclusività". Per dire: un bel triangolo, un po' di scambismo, non li metto a priori fuori dal concetto di esclusività. Magari non li proporrò mai e li lascerò sempre fuori, ma a proposta sono disposto a parlarne: non faccio certo la faccia inorridita.



ipazia ha detto:


> Il punto nel tuo ultimo esempio è che tu quella carina e che ti fa sangue l'hai conosciuta. E dentro di te la stai accarezzando.
> La stai già pregustando.
> 
> Sei in precontemplazione. Volente o nolente. Sei lì.
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Presente quell'affermazione che dice "il tutto è maggiore della somma delle parti?"
> E quel maggiore è dato da tutte le interconnessioni che mettono in comunicazione le parti.


Certo che ce l'ho presente! Ed è proprio questo che non ho problemi a immaginare di non dar seguito allo stato di precontemplazione che citi.
Se sono in una relazione a lungo respiro che, *oltre ad andare bene come coppia*, in aggiunta contempla oltre la coppia anche altre persone (i figli) e cose (casa, attività in comune, tutto quello che ti pare), il tutto che ho lo considero enorme.

Ovvio che sono ad un bivio e devo scegliere: in ogni caso devo cedere un pizzico di fedeltà a me stesso. O lo cedo seguendo l'istinto di correre dietro ad un pezzo di carne che mi provoca un'erezione (ma se mi devo mettere a correre dietro ogni pezzo di carne che mi provoca un'erezione, stiamo freschi....  ) mettendo quindi a rischio tutto quello che ho e che considero enorme, oppure lo cedo nella direzione opposta. Tertium non datur.
Però più che metterla in questo modo io preferisco metterla come una scelta che devo per forza fare: o l'una o l'altra tra due strade che sono incompatibili. 
Preferisco metterla così perché finora io non mi sono mai pentito delle mie scelte. 

Potrei pormi il dubbio solo se fossi "povero": se il prezzo da pagare fosse basso. Questo vuol dire, per esempio, che mi rendo conto che la mia coppia è già parecchio zoppicante. Oppure che non ho figli. O tutt'e due.
Insomma: tanto più sono nella condizione di "raccogliere le mie cose in uno zainetto e uscire di casa", tanto più potrei essere incline a seguire l'estro del momento. 
Proprio perché il tutto è maggiore della somma delle parti.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Già: il teorico del cazzo!
> 
> Ma alla fine quale sarebbe il mio limite nella pratica? Quello di non essermi rotto la spina dorsale e quindi non aver sviluppato grazie alla necessità le sovrastrutture necessarie per godere anche dei miei limiti invece di abbandonarmi passivamente ad essi?
> 
> ...





abebe ha detto:


> Concordo assolutamente. E qual è secondo te il motivo di questo? Secondo me è che mediamente la giovane coppia (diciamo tra i 25 e i 30 anni) difficilmente ha fatto un percorso che può portare alla consapevolezza necessaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai ricordato che io feci la stessa proposta a mia moglie.
In casa con la figlia non si poteva fare sesso in libertà, urlando e via così, e veniva fuori una cosa moscia, castrata.
Le dissi "prendiamoci del tempo per noi, andiamo in Motel".
No.
Mia moglie è sempre stata quella del No No, non  mi interessa.
O risposte del tipo "Ma a me non interessa tanto il sesso":
Motel, prive, posizioni, etc.
Tutte proposte cassate.
Per questo e per il pensiero comune io avrei dovuto allontanarmi e cercare altrove, no?
Lo fece invece lei.
Quella mia condivisione, quelle mie proposte ottennero l'effetto contrario.
Il sesso che le proponevo era lontano da quello che la faceva stare bene.
Si sentiva inadeguata. L'amante era tradizionalista. Et voilà.
Io ora ho quasi timore a condividere con una donna i miei desideri.


----------



## abebe (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato che io feci la stessa proposta a mia moglie.
> In casa con la figlia non si poteva fare sesso in libertà, urlando e via così, e veniva fuori una cosa moscia, castrata.
> Le dissi "prendiamoci del tempo per noi, andiamo in Motel".
> No.
> ...


No, direi che non mi sono spiegato bene.

Se due si allontanano c'è un disagio.
Non è che il tuo fosse maggiore del suo: è solo che lei non ha voluto provare a risolvere il suo disagio e se ne è fottuta di te.


----------



## ipazia (30 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un onore dipende dal cervello di chi. I *lupi* scopano le *conigliette* solo nei manga.


G. mi ha iniziata agli hentai, in particolare ai tentacle rape 

E poi ti avevo raccontato la mia versione di cappuccetto rosso...ovviamente dipende dal cervello. 
Semplicemente senza onore, la mia sessualità si spegne.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> E poi, infine, se chi ha il pensiero non lo esplicita per i motivi più disparati (paura del giudizio, vergogna, pudori, tabù personali, quello che ti pare) allora è lui che scava da sé un bel fossato
> 
> eguendo l'istinto di correre dietro ad un pezzo di carne che mi provoca un'erezione (ma se mi devo mettere a correre dietro ogni pezzo di carne che mi provoca un'erezione,


Vedi.. Molto spesso capita che non si esplicita all'altro perché da tanti "suoni" che rimanda, si capisce che batteremmo il Muso nel muro

Ad esempio sentire descrivere una qualsiasi persona fuori dalla coppia come "un pezzo di carne che provoca erezioni" è una frase che farebbe scoraggiare da qualsiasi forma di un certo tipo di confidenza.


----------



## abebe (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi.. Molto spesso capita che non si esplicita all'altro perché da tanti "suoni" che rimanda, si capisce che batteremmo il Muso nel muro


Preferisco sbattere il muso nel muro, e magari rompermi il muso, nel tentativo di sgretolare il muro piuttosto che stare lì a guardare una barca che andrebbe inevitabilmente alla deriva!

Se poi il muro non si rompe, allora sarà l'altro a doversi assumere le sue responsabilità: non ne può far carico a me.



> Ad esempio sentire descrivere una qualsiasi persona fuori dalla coppia come "un pezzo di carne che provoca erezioni" è una frase che farebbe scoraggiare da qualsiasi forma di un certo tipo di confidenza.


Questa non la commento neanche...


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> No, direi che non mi sono spiegato bene.
> 
> Se due si allontanano c'è un disagio.
> Non è che il tuo fosse maggiore del suo: è solo che lei non ha voluto provare a risolvere il suo disagio e se ne è fottuta di te.


Ti sei spiegato bene.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato che io feci la stessa proposta a mia moglie.
> In casa con la figlia non si poteva fare sesso in libertà, urlando e via così, e veniva fuori una cosa moscia, castrata.
> Le dissi "prendiamoci del tempo per noi, andiamo in Motel".
> No.
> ...


Danny forse bisogna entrare nell'ottica che non gli interessava con te


abebe ha detto:


> Preferisco sbattere il muso nel muro, e magari rompermi il muso, nel tentativo di sgretolare il muro piuttosto che stare lì a guardare una barca che andrebbe inevitabilmente alla deriva!
> 
> Se poi il muro non si rompe, allora sarà l'altro a doversi assumere le sue responsabilità: non ne può far carico a me.
> 
> ...


Non va alla deriva, il 99 per cento dei matrimoni poggiano sui non detti, compreso il mio.

E molti vanno benissimo.

Non serve un commento, puoi riflettere sulle terminologie che usi per descrivere contesti

Ti assicuro che esistono anche gli individui che sanno attrarre e coinvolgere, non solo i pezzi di carne

Molti traditi restano fregati da questo aspetto


----------



## abebe (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che esistono anche gli individui che sanno attrarre e coinvolgere, non solo i pezzi di carne
> 
> Molti traditi restano fregati da questo aspetto


Oggi mi ero dimenticato di farmi una grattatina alle palle prima di entrare qua dentro: grazie per avermelo ricordato.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Oggi mi ero dimenticato di farmi una grattatina alle palle prima di entrare qua dentro: grazie per avermelo ricordato.


Prego  

Ma non solo i traditi eh? 

Una sera anni fa portammo un mio amico al Gilda, un locale un po' così, diciamo 

Per strada ci diceva di tutto, dove si andava se non ci si vergognava, un posto pieno di tegami e di troie.. Da fare schifo 

Ci rimase fregato, nello scoprire che oltre che dentro quegli indiscutibili bei pezzi di carne c'erano persone umane


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny forse bisogna entrare nell'ottica che non gli interessava con te


Già entrato.
Era per dire... Sì, certo, la condivisione, e questo, e quello.
Senza una giusta dose di libidine reciproca non vai da nessuna parte. Parole e nulla più.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Già entrato.
> Era per dire... Sì, certo, la condivisione, e questo, e quello.
> Senza una giusta dose di libidine reciproca non vai da nessuna parte. Parole e nulla più.


Come ho già detto in pasaato, io sono abbastanza convinto che il "terreno familiare" della coppia tradizionale, sia il terreno più incolto che si possa concepire per "aprirsi" nel tempo, a questi livelli.

Voglio dire che non è un discorso personale il. Mio.. Non è Riferito a "te" ma è riferibile a qualsiasi coniuge, me Compreso, anzi me per primo, ovviamente


Certo.. esistono le eccezioni, ma la reticenza, e gli insuccessi comunicativi con relative litigate continue (quando non c'è reticenza) io li noto da sempre


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ti stai divertendo a fare il guardone, eh?, brutto maiale...


No. Se non gestisco non godo.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ad esempio sentire descrivere una qualsiasi persona fuori dalla coppia come "un pezzo di carne che provoca erezioni" è una frase che farebbe scoraggiare da qualsiasi forma di un certo tipo di confidenza.


Si vede che non hai amici gay


----------



## abebe (30 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai amici gay


Vuoi dire che... sotto sotto potrei anche essere gay?

Ci farò un pensiero!


----------



## abebe (30 Gennaio 2020)

Ce l'ho fatto: naaaaaa


----------



## Skorpio (30 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si vede che non hai amici gay


A livello di confidenza non ho proprio amici 

Mi sa che come confidente non ispiro granché 

Devo migliorare


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che... sotto sotto potrei anche essere gay?
> 
> Ci farò un pensiero!


anche perchè i culetti dei dicassettenni vanno a ruba...


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato che io feci la stessa proposta a mia moglie.
> In casa con la figlia non si poteva fare sesso in libertà, urlando e via così, e veniva fuori una cosa moscia, castrata.
> Le dissi "prendiamoci del tempo per noi, andiamo in Motel".
> No.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato bene.


In realtà, rileggendomi non mi piace molto come mi sono spiegato perché sembra che io faccia passare l'idea che a far scoppiare la coppia è quello che si muove mentre invece poi può risultare che è quello che è stato fermo: in definitiva è questo il senso della tua replica immediata, no?

Il fatto è che "muoversi" e "star fermi" vanno interpretati in senso lato, così come non bisogna applicare il tutto esclusivamente all'ambito sessuale.

Per esempio, nel tuo caso tu ti sei mosso, però ti sei mosso in modo da condividere e poi hai accettato il blocco che ti ha imposto tua moglie: di fatto, rispetto alla coppia tu sei stato fermo.
Per contro, è tua moglie che si è mossa: lei ha avuto un sacco di pensieri (e probabilmente neanche di natura sessuale, o almeno non solo di natura sessuale) che non ha condiviso con te e quindi, pur restando apparentemente ferma, è lei quella che si è mossa allontanandosi dalla coppia, senza che tu ne avessi il minimo sentore finché la bomba non è scoppiata.

Mutatis mutandis, è quasi la stessa cosa (mi par di capire) che è successa a @ipazia col suo ex: lei tutti i suoi pensieri li ha condivisi con lui, cercando quindi di portarselo dietro, anche se non riuscendoci; non è stata questa la bomba peggiore: questa è stata solo la causa di una riflessione che ha evidenziato una distanza ancora maggiore di quanto pensava perché lui pur restando apparentemente fermo aveva invece tenuto per sé un pensiero esplosivo (il desiderio di far figli) che, non avendolo condiviso, lo ha portato mille miglia lontano da Ipazia. Nel momento in cui un confronto ha evidenziato questa distanza, bum: la coppia non c'è più.

Questa, almeno, è l'impressione che ho avuto io di queste storie.


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ad esempio sentire descrivere una qualsiasi persona fuori dalla coppia come "un pezzo di carne che provoca erezioni" è una frase che farebbe scoraggiare da qualsiasi forma di un certo tipo di confidenza.


Guarda, alla fine ti ringrazio di questa osservazione perché ci ho ripensato e mi ha ha fatto raggiungere una consapevolezza fondamentale: potrà essere donna della mia vita solo colei che trova poetico questo mio parlar così.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Guarda, alla fine ti ringrazio di questa osservazione perché ci ho ripensato e mi ha ha fatto raggiungere una consapevolezza fondamentale: potrà essere donna della mia vita solo colei che trova poetico questo mio parlar così.


Non hai tutti i torti.
Tra partner si dovrebbe avere lo stesso modo di comunicare.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> In realtà, rileggendomi non mi piace molto come mi sono spiegato perché sembra che io faccia passare l'idea che a far scoppiare la coppia è quello che si muove mentre invece poi può risultare che è quello che è stato fermo: in definitiva è questo il senso della tua replica immediata, no?
> 
> Il fatto è che "muoversi" e "star fermi" vanno interpretati in senso lato, così come non bisogna applicare il tutto esclusivamente all'ambito sessuale.
> 
> ...


Ipazia è una delle poche donne che conosco che non si cela dietro la riservatezza e mette in piazza ampie parti di sé.
Non che questo non la renda meno controllante rispetto ad altre, ma almeno dà chiaramente un'immagine completa di sé.
Ho constatato che non poche donne hanno maggiori difficoltà a condividere parti di sè rispetto ai loro partner. Lanciano segnali, palesano un malessere evidenziando piccoli fastidi quotidiani slegati dalla causa scatenante (il classico litigio sul tappo del dentifricio), sanno diventare anche delle rompicoglioni esagerate sulle piccole cose, ma non ti verranno mai a dire chiaramente cosa le anima.
E senza lasciar trapelare nulla, tradiscono.
Sia mia moglie che una donna che frequentai dissero la stessa cosa "Io non mento, io ometto".
E' un proclamarsi sinceri pur nascondendo cose, eventi, pensieri, sentimenti, persone, il che ovviamente è una contraddizione.
Come si può pretendere di essere sinceri se si nasconde il fatto di uscire con un altro uomo, per esempio?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> potrà essere donna della mia vita solo colei che trova poetico questo mio parlar così.


.. E se poi un bel giorno non lo trovasse più poetico.. Se la smazzera'


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai tutti i torti.
> Tra partner si dovrebbe avere lo stesso modo di comunicare.


stare insieme *è* avere lo stesso modo di comunicare. La coppia, qualunque coppia è un codice di comunicazione condiviso che agevola lo scambio. Se manca quello, manca tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ipazia è una delle poche donne che conosco che non si cela dietro la riservatezza e mette in piazza ampie parti di sé.
> Non che questo non la renda meno controllante rispetto ad altre, ma almeno dà chiaramente un'immagine completa di sé.
> Ho constatato che non poche donne hanno maggiori difficoltà a condividere parti di sè rispetto ai loro partner. Lanciano segnali, palesano un malessere evidenziando piccoli fastidi quotidiani slegati dalla causa scatenante (il classico litigio sul tappo del dentifricio), sanno diventare anche delle rompicoglioni esagerate sulle piccole cose, ma non ti verranno mai a dire chiaramente cosa le anima.
> E senza lasciar trapelare nulla, tradiscono.
> ...


Io mento. Da dio, aggiungerei. Distorcere la realtà è lo strumento essenziale per far fare agli altri ciò che vuoi. Migliorandoli, nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> PS: ho scritto anche nel post quotato!


Una preghiera: cerca di evitarlo. È più faticoso leggere... è già non è banale! 

Ti ho riletta e mi sono riletto e mi sembra abbastanza chiaro e nonostante tutto non credo che sia tutto abbastanza chiaro perché come mostrano alcune risposte (anche precedenti) poi si tende a focalizzarsi sugli esempi e le metafore, che talvolta deragliano completamente quando diventano parecchio "ardite" e fuori tema, come ho letto qua e là.

E forse pare anche che io tenda a dare soluzioni, ricette, quando invece non ne ho ma ho soprattutto domande. E allora riporto alcuni tuoi pensieri che avevo già commentato ma stavolta ne tiro fuori solo dubbi che mi restano su quel che pensi. 



> Dentro di me sono oltre. La valutazione che faccio a questo punto, io da sola, è se voglio sperimentare o meno. Quando vengo da te e tene parlo, io sono già di là di quella soglia che avevamo stabilità insieme e ti sto chiamando. Quello che condivido non è il superamento del limite, ma l'invito a superarlo con me. E la tua risposta...beh.* E' un bel casino no?* Io sono di là. Ti chiamo. E qualunque sia la tua risposta rimette in gioco chi eravamo. E chi saremo. A questo punto io posso, più o meno consapevolmente scaricarti addosso il mio limite superato. Se mi ami vieni con me (e tutta la girandola dei ricatti affettivi) oppure posso proteggerti e decidere autonomamente che dopo la prima chiamata mi è chiaro che offrirtene un'altra significherebbe metterti nella condizione di attraversare del dolore (quel farsi carico del dolore dell'altro che porta alla menzogna del tradimento). Oppure posso sedermi di là e parlarti di me. E tu puoi sederti di qua e ascoltarmi e parlarmi di te. A prescindere dalla conclusione. Che ci sarà a prescindere. In un modo o nell'altro il limite è stato superato e io col mio desiderio ci faccio i conti e scelgo.


Mi sono soffermato su queste frasi, tagliate fuori dall'esempio che le ha generate, perché pur essendo nate da un esempio specifico una volta estratte sono del tutto generali e sollevano i dubbi giusti.

Sì, appunto: è un bel casino. Ma qual è allora il modo di procedere? Postulato che è impensabile che il cammino insieme sia sempre armonioso, qual è il limite oltre il quale non andare? È un limite uguale per tutti o non è uguale neanche per una stessa persona in differenti momenti della vita? È sempre illegittimo a priori pensare/immaginare/illudersi che l'altro riesca a guardarti almeno un po' dentro e indovinarti senza che tu gli faccia una lista della spesa di te stesso?

Inoltre: 


> Se mi ami vieni con me (e tutta la girandola dei ricatti affettivi)


è necessario sempre vederlo come un ricatto affettivo? È necessario immaginare che lo sia? Non potrebbe essere che il pensarla così sia solo un riflesso della paura di abbandonarsi ad una relazione cedendo, o meglio donando, un pezzetto di sé all'altro? 
Perché invece potrebbe essere pensata come "Se mi ami prova a seguirmi, almeno finché ce la fai"...
E allora: può (o deve) una relazione sana contemplare un po' di dono di sé in modo non calcolato, finché c'è vera condivisione, oppure l'individualità resta del tutto imprescindibile e deve sempre restare l'unico metro con cui misurare tutto?

Boh... non so... mi pare che per paura di non rischiare si cerchi di pensare tutto il pensabile ma è un obiettivo che tenderei a considerare utopistico, per cui mi viene da concludere: 
ma sì, pensiamoci bene ma... non troppo!

Ché sto iniziando a sentirmi Quelo! 

Inizi a starmi un po' sul culo, Ipa...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> è necessario sempre vederlo come un ricatto affettivo? È necessario immaginare che lo sia? Non potrebbe essere che il pensarla così sia solo un riflesso della paura di abbandonarsi ad una relazione cedendo, o meglio donando, un pezzetto di sé all'altro?
> Perché invece potrebbe essere pensata come "Se mi ami prova a seguirmi, almeno finché ce la fai"...


lo è. più investi più vuoi certezze sui ritorni. _Prova a seguirmi finchè ce la fai_ è il ricatto affettivo per eccellenza


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> lo è. più investi più vuoi certezze sui ritorni. _Prova a seguirmi finchè ce la fai_ è il ricatto affettivo per eccellenza


E l'alternativa? _"Arrivederci e grazie"_ ? Oppure ce ne sono altre?


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> E l'alternativa? _"Arrivederci e grazie"_ ? Oppure ce ne sono altre?


 la vita è fluida. Cercare di incasellare teoremi su teoremi non serve a un cazzo. Io me la vivo basandomi sul fatto che siamo sempre tutti sul mercato e che le cambiali affettive si pagano a breve. Tanto io e te su questo punto ce la siamo già chiarita.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

@abebe il ricatto affettivo lo puoi anche vedere come una dolcissima espressione di femminilità, o come una espressione di fragilità, o come vuoi tu

Il fatto che sia un ricatto (oppure no) lo valuti dalle conseguenza della non adesione

Se non aderisci è "allora sei una merda", ecco che il ricatto si svela

Hai presente quando dici 1000 volte Si è la unica volta che dici NO succede il finimondo? 

Questo lascia molti esterrefatti, ma il meccanismo è scolastico 

"SE mi ami ALLORA dovresti...." 

Un meccanismo che circola spessissimo nelle coppie, basta distrarsi dalle apparenze e da forme apparentemente amorevoli


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @abebe il ricatto affettivo lo puoi anche vedere come una dolcissima espressione di femminilità, o come una espressione di fragilità, o come vuoi tu
> 
> *Il fatto che sia un ricatto (oppure no) lo valuti dalle conseguenza della non adesione
> 
> ...


E su questo sono d'accordo. Soprattutto sul neretto.

Chiarito che il ricatto affettivo è sbagliato, e supponendo che sia chiaro a tutti che non è messa sotto forma di ricatto (era questo che intendevo con quali sono le alternative), allora come ci si comporta? 

Perché a me è capitato, eh? Non teoria o teoremi, ma concretissima pratica con la mia ex dell'università.

Con una delicata insistenza sono riuscito a trasformare cose che erano neanche contemplate e totalmente rifiutate in qualcosa di accettato e finanche desiderato!

Insistenza che si è protratta però oltre quello che penso sarebbe considerato lecito e inoltre le prime volte che ho proposto mi sono anche dovuto digerire delle belle sorsate di merda che mi sono state vomitate addosso, di quelle che di norma ti farebbero girare dall'altra parte e dire:_ "sai che? ma vaffanculo... vado a vedere se trovo un'altra che ha voglia di divertirsi come me con me"._


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la vita è fluida. Cercare di incasellare teoremi su teoremi non serve a un cazzo. Io me la vivo basandomi sul fatto che siamo sempre tutti sul mercato e che le cambiali affettive si pagano a breve. *Tanto io e te su questo punto ce la siamo già chiarita*.


Ma sì, questo è ben chiaro da un pezzo: non ho nessuna presunzione di farti passare un qualche messaggio. 
Semmai, quello che non mi è chiaro è perché ti ostini a leggere cose che riguardano le relazioni di coppia...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma sì, questo è ben chiaro da un pezzo: non ho nessuna presunzione di farti passare un qualche messaggio.
> Semmai, quello che non mi è chiaro è perché ti ostini a leggere cose che riguardano le relazioni di coppia...


Sto scrivendo qui. Le relazioni di cui si discute qui dentro sono solo quelli di coppia. Indipendentemente dal fatto che la coppia sia in piedi, zoppicante o scoppiata.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Con una delicata insistenza sono riuscito a trasformare cose che erano neanche contemplate e totalmente rifiutate in qualcosa di accettato e finanche desiderato!


Non è infrequente, la "violenza" è parte strutturale di ogni relazione, tutte guarda, non ne salvo nemmeno una

E con violenza non intendo pronto soccorso con braccia troncate, ma intendo "spingere contro la dichiarata altrui volontà" 

Indipendentemente dagli strumenti più o meno delicati di persuasione, dalla serenata sotto la finestra al coltello alla gola, è un provare a "forzare"  la altrui dichiarata volontà 

Poi.. Bisogna vedere chi dice NO quanto è serio nel suo no (il famoso detto circolante tra vari maschi per cui le donne dicono sempre di no, ma l'importante è insistere, perché non sanno quello che dicono, e alla fine diranno sì) 

Io tendo a fidarmi di quanto dichiara la femmina, a meno che non sia palese che ha bisogno di essere "spintonata" (sapendosene assumere il rischio, e non stando pronta a  scaricare colpe) 

Tu hai consapevolezza di avere usato violenza, nella tua pur "delicata insistenza"? 

Ad esempio tu sei padrone della tua parte violenta? 
Oppure.. "lo facevo solo perché la amavo"?


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è infrequente, la "violenza" è parte strutturale di ogni relazione, tutte guarda, non ne salvo nemmeno una
> 
> E con violenza non intendo pronto soccorso con braccia troncate, ma intendo "spingere contro la dichiarata altrui volontà"
> 
> ...


Ecco, ora hai scritto un tale fracco di cazzate che mi imbarazza anche leggerle, figuriamoci commentarle. In particolare il neretto.

Se per te usare violenza è sentirsi vomitare addosso che quello che provi a fare fa schifo ed è depravato
Se per te usare violenza è digerirsi queste cose
Se per te usare violenza è farle capire che le tue fantasie sono cose tue e lei non le deve giudicare
Se per te usare violenza è mettersi a nudo e raccontarle i tuoi pensieri (con lei che non fa il viceversa)
Se per te usare violenza è aspettare che lei si digerisca quello che le hai raccontato nel mentre che continui a studiare, a trombare tranquillamente, a laurearti, a viaggiare...
Se per te usare violenza è che quando lei è pronta, dopo tipo un paio di anni, si unisce a te e alla fine si diverte con te...

Se per te tutte queste cose sono "usare violenza" (verbale, emotiva o come cazzo ti pare), allora sì: sono stato violentissimo e merito il pubblico ludibrio, se non proprio la galera per maltrattamenti. E, nel caso, non mi sorprende neanche un po' che, come hai detto, il tuo matrimonio si poggi sui non detti.

Per me, ho fatto solo la cosa giusta. E il fatto che lei non mi abbia mai rinfacciato niente di tutto ciò né durante né dopo me lo conferma.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ecco, ora hai scritto un tale fracco di cazzate che mi imbarazza anche leggerle, figuriamoci commentarle. In particolare il neretto.
> 
> Se per te usare violenza è sentirsi vomitare addosso che quello che provi a fare fa schifo ed è depravato
> Se per te usare violenza è digerirsi queste cose
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è infrequente, la "violenza" è parte strutturale di ogni relazione, tutte guarda, non ne salvo nemmeno una
> 
> E con violenza non intendo pronto soccorso con braccia troncate, ma intendo "spingere contro la dichiarata altrui volontà"
> 
> ...


Abe l’osservazione di Skorpio è talmente chiara ed evidente che la tua reazione mi fa pensare che tu usi forme di violenza che non vuoi riconoscere.


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta, pensate pure quel che vi pare. Francamente, mi viene solo da ridere ai vostri pensieri.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ecco, ora hai scritto un tale fracco di cazzate che mi imbarazza anche leggerle, figuriamoci commentarle. In particolare il neretto.
> 
> Se per te usare violenza è sentirsi vomitare addosso che quello che provi a fare fa schifo ed è depravato
> Se per te usare violenza è digerirsi queste cose
> ...


La tua replica è un arrocco.. E questo tuo prender distanza serve a te per capire la tua paura di quanto hai letto di te, nel mio post

L'ho scritto chiaramente cosa è per me violenza, e lo ripeto senza problemi "spingere contro la dichiarata volontà altrui" 

Spingere con la mente, con i muscoli, la chitarra o con il mazzo di fiori

Anche con l'amore, perché no (anzi, viene molto usato per spingere "SE mi ami ALLORA Dovresti..) 

Cosa ti ha spaventato di preciso in quello che hai letto?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Spingere con l'amore?
Con i fiori?
Ai miei tempi si chiamava fare la corte, ma si vede che sono vecchio.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Per me la violenza è quella fisica, l'umiliazione mentale, tutto quello che ti fa male.
È violenza anche tradire chi ti ama.
Prenderlo in giro.
La violenza prevede la sofferenza altrui.


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha spaventato di preciso in quello che hai letto?


L'incapacità mia di esprimere il mio pensiero

e/o

l'incapacità vostra di capire quello che scrivo.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abe l’osservazione di Skorpio è talmente chiara ed evidente che la tua reazione mi fa pensare che tu usi forme di violenza che non vuoi riconoscere.


Se siamo coppia e ti chiedo una cosa e mi dici di no, e la sera dopo vengo improvvisamente con un mazzo di fiori, la spintarella tu la sentiresti chiaramente vero?


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per me la violenza è quella fisica, l'umiliazione mentale, tutto quello che ti fa male.


Eh temo non sia esattamente così Danny.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> L'incapacità mia di esprimere il mio pensiero
> 
> e/o
> 
> l'incapacità vostra di capire quello che scrivo.


Mah.. Io l'ho capito benissimo eh.. Capita ovunque la dinamica che descrivi 

Cosa ti sciocca? 
Il fatto che al NO della tua allora fidanzata hai contrapposto una marcatura ancora  più stretta? 

Mica è una cosa mai sentita, succede spesso in una dinamica di coppia che il NO della controparte venga ignorato e si vada avanti a testa bassa


----------



## Martes (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Con una delicata insistenza sono riuscito a trasformare cose che erano neanche contemplate e totalmente rifiutate in qualcosa di accettato e finanche desiderato!


Per me questa sarebbe violenza eccome.
E pure subdola


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Per me questa sarebbe violenza eccome.
> E pure subdola


Ma è evidente!
Poi se hai convinto a provare a far sesso sul divano invece che su letto a o fare orge non cambia la dinamica.


----------



## patroclo (31 Gennaio 2020)

ma no! non è detto....distinguiamo caso per caso
se convinci qualcuno che ha sempre diffidato di pesci e simili a mangiare un gamberetto è violenza solo se ne è allergico


----------



## abebe (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se siamo coppia e ti chiedo una cosa e mi dici di no, e la sera dopo vengo improvvisamente con un mazzo di fiori, la spintarella tu la sentiresti chiaramente vero?


Una donna che si lascia trascinare in qualcosa che non vuole da un mazzo di fiori è una cretina e io sono sempre stato alla larga dalle cretine.

Detto ciò



Martes ha detto:


> Per me questa sarebbe violenza eccome.
> E pure subdola





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è evidente!
> Poi se hai convinto a provare a far sesso sul divano invece che su letto a o fare orge non cambia la dinamica.



Ma voi siete sconnessi dalla realtà!

E mi sorprendo di me che ancora rispondo...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ma no! non è detto....distinguiamo caso per caso
> se convinci qualcuno che ha sempre diffidato di pesci e simili a mangiare un gamberetto è violenza solo se ne è allergico


Sta volta è il tuo esempio incongruo.
Non rientra nelle questioni relazionali-sessuali.
Comunque se mi convinci a mangiare cavallette come gioco di potere è un gioco di potere. Chiamalo così se non ti piace “forma di violenza”.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> *Una donna che si lascia trascinare in qualcosa che non vuole da un mazzo di fiori è una cretina e io sono sempre stato alla larga dalle cretine.*
> 
> Detto ciò
> 
> ...


Hai scritto un’altra cosa rispetto alla tua ragazza dei tempi dell’università.
Può benissimo essere che tu ti sia espresso male.


----------



## patroclo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta volta è il tuo esempio incongruo.
> Non rientra nelle questioni relazionali-sessuali.
> Comunque se mi convinci a mangiare cavallette come gioco di potere è un gioco di potere. Chiamalo così se non ti piace “forma di violenza”.


E allora parliamo di "culo", nel senso di convincere una a dartelo, cosa che ha sempre evitato solo perchè dicono che non è una bella cosa...


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Più che violenza sarebbe coercizione; 
ma chiaramente dipende dagli equilibri tra due persone..Se il rapporto di forza è sbilanciato ,per N motivi , a favore di chi impone , allora la coercizione è violenza.
Ma senza imposizione non è coercizione.
Tutto sta nel "perché" un convincimento sia divenuto tale da parte di chi lo accetta.
Poi si può parlare di violenza, ricatto, coercizione, anche se dico a mia moglie: se non me la dai non ti farò il regalo per il compleanno....Ma si partirebbe da un rapporto sbilanciato, soprattutto se chi riceve la proposta ,dovesse poi accettarla. Ma siccome di rapporti perfettamente bilanciati in giro non ne vedo, si può dire che "la violenza" pervada ,a vari livelli ,tutta la società ; non solo i rapporti di coppia.
Forse la violenza , in tutte le sue  declinazioni, è l'elemento più presente nei rapporti umani.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Una donna che si lascia trascinare in qualcosa che non vuole da un mazzo di fiori è una cretina e io sono sempre stato alla larga dalle cretine.


Sono d'accordo 

Ma resta il perché allora la tua fidanzata cedette infine, e felicemente 

Col senno di poi secondo te perché alla fine cedette? 

Che armi particolari usasti che non fanno di lei una cretina? 

Guarda che è una discussione interessante, insidiosa e invasiva, ma interessante


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> E allora parliamo di "culo", nel senso di convincere una a dartelo, cosa che ha sempre evitato solo perchè dicono che non è una bella cosa...


Parla di ciò che per te è cosa per cui bisogna convincere con manipolazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ecco, ora hai scritto un tale fracco di cazzate che mi imbarazza anche leggerle, figuriamoci commentarle. In particolare il neretto.
> 
> Se per te usare violenza è sentirsi vomitare addosso che quello che provi a fare fa schifo ed è depravato
> Se per te usare violenza è digerirsi queste cose
> ...


Tutto sto casino perché ti ha elargito il culo.



Martes ha detto:


> Per me questa sarebbe violenza eccome.
> E pure subdola


Ma no. Insieme si cresce. Ho perso il conto di quelle che ho sbloccato dopo che i legittimi per anni si erano impiccati per superare certe barriere. A volte le dinamiche di coppia remano contro i processi di liberazione. Poi arriva quello a cui non devi nulla e ti ritrovi a contare orgasmi come le ciliegie.



ermik ha detto:


> E allora parliamo di "culo", nel senso di convincere una a dartelo, cosa che ha sempre evitato solo perchè dicono che non è una bella cosa...


Mi hai privato della battutaccia 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> 
> Ma resta il perché allora la tua fidanzata cedette infine, e felicemente
> 
> ...


Il luan.


----------



## ipazia (31 Gennaio 2020)

Sempre da cel...magari domani riesco a sedermi, mi interessa il discorso. 

C'è la questione del consenso. 

Tutto è violenza. E niente lo è. 
La soglia è il consenso. 

@abebe, cup of tea


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre da cel...magari domani riesco a sedermi,


Sessione di gatto a nove code?


----------



## ipazia (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sessione di gatto a nove code?


Preparazione alla quaresima


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Preparazione alla quaresima


Capiscoti molterrimo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Per me questa sarebbe violenza eccome.
> E pure subdola


Per me no.
Ricordo dei miei no tassativi che sono diventati con pazienza si e sono ben lieta che sia riuscito a convincermi 
Non ho mai fatto nulla che non volessi fare


----------



## ipazia (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capiscoti molterrimo.


Come mi piacciono le celebrazioni


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mi piacciono le celebrazioni


La ritualità piace anche a me. Sono vecchio.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Avete gia provato il pinguino? É una bomba!


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> E allora parliamo di "culo", nel senso di convincere una a dartelo, cosa che ha sempre evitato solo perchè dicono che non è una bella cosa...


Magari l'aveva già dato, e non le era piaciuto!
Condizionamento (non coercizione) :
Se mi ami me lo devi dare! 
Rapporto alla pari: ti amo ugualmente, ma non te lo do!
Rapporto sbilanciato: va bene, ma fai piano eh!


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto sto casino perché ti ha elargito il culo.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Magari l'aveva già dato, e non le era piaciuto!
> Condizionamento (non coercizione) :
> Se mi ami me lo devo dare!
> Rapporto alla pari: ti amo ugualmente, ma non te lo do!
> Rapporto sbilanciato: va bene, ma fai piano eh!


Se non ti piace ti rispetto moltissimo, ma avanti un'altra. La concorrenza e la competizione alzano livello generale.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Più che violenza sarebbe coercizione;
> ma chiaramente dipende dagli equilibri tra due persone..Se il rapporto di forza è sbilanciato ,per N motivi , a favore di chi impone , allora la coercizione è violenza.
> Ma senza imposizione non è coercizione.
> Tutto sta nel "perché" un convincimento sia divenuto tale da parte di chi lo accetta.
> ...


Non bisogna confondere il conflitto, presente a tutti i livelli, che può essere risolto in modo non violento con la contrattazione (che comporta accettazione delle posizioni reciproche) e il conflitto risolto con esercizio di potere, con manipolazione, coercizione, fino alla violenza psicologica ì fisica vera e propria.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Avete gia provato il pinguino? É una bomba!
> 
> View attachment 8684


Un'aspirapolvere? Meglio roomba


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non bisogna confondere il conflitto, presente a tutti i livelli, che può essere risolto in modo non violento con la contrattazione (che comporta accettazione delle posizioni reciproche) e il conflitto risolto con esercizio di potere, con manipolazione, coercizione, fino alla violenza psicologica ì fisica vera e propria.


Mettila come vuoi, ma in qualunque trattativa le parti  non sono mai alla pari.
E gli elementi contrattuali, direttamente o velatamente condizionano la parte più debole. Essere capziosi non sempre significa essere manipolatori. 
Stante che in un rapporto sentimentale non dovrebbero entrare tali "pratiche", anche se possono sussistere implicitamente e inconsciamente ,  a seconda di  come si vive il rapporto; considerando che due persone è impossibile che abbiamo lo stesso coinvolgimento emotivo.


----------



## Martes (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no. Insieme si cresce. Ho perso il conto di quelle che ho sbloccato dopo che i legittimi per anni si erano impiccati per superare certe barriere. A volte le dinamiche di coppia remano contro i processi di liberazione. Poi arriva quello a cui non devi nulla e ti ritrovi a contare orgasmi come le ciliegie.


Appunto. Se la questione (qualunque sia) è vista in modo libero e non spintonante, se c'è esplorazione e non opera di convincimento è ben diverso direi.


----------



## Martes (31 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me no.
> Ricordo dei miei no tassativi che sono diventati con pazienza si e sono ben lieta che sia riuscito a convincermi
> Non ho mai fatto nulla che non volessi fare


Forse intendiamo due cose diverse con "convincere".
In che modi pensi di essere stata convita?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mettila come vuoi, ma in qualunque trattativa le parti  non sono mai alla pari.
> E gli elementi contrattuali, direttamente o velatamente condizionano la parte più debole. Essere capziosi non sempre significa essere manipolatori.
> Stante che in un rapporto sentimentale non dovrebbero entrare tali "pratiche", anche se possono sussistere implicitamente e inconsciamente ,  a seconda di  come si vive il rapporto; considerando che due persone è impossibile che abbiamo lo stesso coinvolgimento emotivo.


C’è differenza tra rapporto asimmetrici per definizione, come genitor-figli, autorità-cittadino, e rapporti sentimentali che dovrebbero essere tra pari. Chi è in una posizione di potere se lo usa sa bene che lo sta facendo.


----------



## Martes (31 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Appunto. Se la questione (qualunque sia) è vista in modo libero e non spintonante, se c'è esplorazione e non opera di convincimento è ben diverso direi.





Martes ha detto:


> Forse intendiamo due cose diverse con "convincere".
> In che modi pensi di essere stata convita?


Per spiegarmi meglio faccio un esempio molto personale.

Accennavo alla mia antipatia per le foto.

Il modo con cui è stata affrontata da coloro con cui ho avuto relazioni è sempre stato quello del tentativo di "convincermi" che era una presa di posizione superabile. Con estrema gentilezza e lusinghe, certo, ma tenendo la LORO posizione come quella GIUSTA o, comunque, _normale._

Sono sempre stata infastidita da questo.

Ora, c'è chi si è invece incuriosito per questa sorta di blocco, ha voluto guardarlo, conoscerlo, cercare di capirlo. Senza alcuna richiesta mai.
Senza "guarda che ho ragione io" o "se provi poi ti piace" e cose del genere.
Solo curiosità e vicinanza.
Il risultato è stato che proprio l'altro ieri ci siamo fatti alcune foto... e in quelle foto per me siamo bellissimi.
Non c'è artificio, non c'è messa in posa, ci sono invece naturalezza e calore.
Ma non mi ha convinta a farle.
È stato il suo modo di entrare a voler conoscere questa mia posizione senza pretesa alcuna, senza nemmeno proporre: quel modo di guardare la cosa ha acceso in me il desiderio di farlo


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Appunto. Se la questione (qualunque sia) è vista in modo libero e non spintonante, se c'è esplorazione e non opera di convincimento è ben diverso direi.


Ci sono questioni che la coppia risolve al suo interno. Altre che risolve il cambio di partner.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> .....ho sbloccato dopo che i legittimi ................


Aridaje


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il luan.


Chi è, un cinese? 
No eh.. Di questi tempi no


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Aridaje


Te ci scherzi. Dentro ogni tradimento c'è un traditore a cui manca l'aria e un tradito che non è capace ad apportare ossigeno.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi è, un cinese?
> No eh.. Di questi tempi no
> View attachment 8685


RobA da culo. E da coercizione.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Insistenza che si è protratta però oltre quello che penso sarebbe considerato lecito e inoltre le prime volte che ho proposto mi sono anche dovuto digerire delle belle sorsate di merda che mi sono state vomitate addosso, di quelle che di norma ti farebbero girare dall'altra parte e dire:_ "sai che? ma vaffanculo... vado a vedere se trovo un'altra che ha voglia di divertirsi come me con me"._


E ne vai fiero?  Mah


----------



## alberto15 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te ci scherzi. Dentro ogni tradimento c'è un traditore a cui manca l'aria e un tradito che non è capace ad apportare ossigeno.


Veramente mi riferivo al termine "legittimi" straabusatissimo da te. Sembra quasi che sia sinonimo di "Coglione"


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta volta è il tuo esempio incongruo.
> Non rientra nelle questioni relazionali-sessuali.
> Comunque se mi convinci a mangiare cavallette come gioco di potere è un gioco di potere. Chiamalo così se non ti piace “forma di violenza”.


Ma siete mai stati dipendenti in un posto di lavoro?
Il vostro superiore cosa esercita?
Violenza o potere?
Se vi è un ritorno non vi è violenza ma scambio. 
Il dipendente ha il ritorno dello stipendio ed esercita attività che probabilmente non avrebbe neppure in mente di svolgere se avesse una rendita alternativa. 
Lo stesso potere si esercita sui figli. 
Lo esercita la legge, che ti convince a fare cose anche stupide, come il blocco del traffico a Milano domenica prossima. 
È violenza? 
No. 
È che nella catena alimentare umana sei al di sotto di altri. 
E se questo ti conviene lo accetti anche se ti sembra sciocco.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma siete mai stati dipendenti in un posto di lavoro?
> Il vostro superiore cosa esercita?
> Violenza o potere?
> Se vi è un ritorno non vi è violenza ma scambio.
> ...


Certamente vi sono rapporti di potere ovunque.
Ma tra l’amministratore delegato, comunque non padrone, ma rappresentante della proprietà,  e lo schiavo vi sono differenze intuitive.
Quando è in gioco l'intimità le cose sono totalmente diverse.
Ma se riguarda noi, se siamo noi senza potere ci è subito chiaro.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Certamente vi sono rapporti di potere ovunque.
> Ma tra l’amministratore delegato, comunque non padrone, ma rappresentante della proprietà,  e lo schiavo vi sono differenze intuitive.
> Quando è in gioco l'intimità le cose sono totalmente diverse.
> Ma se riguarda noi, se siamo noi senza potere ci è subito chiaro.


Attenzione. A tutto il discorso manca un termine.
Abuso.
Se io uso la mia forza per convincerti a fare qualcosa contro la tua volontà commetto violenza, perché abuso della mia forza, ovvero ne faccio un uso eccessivo.
È il capo che umilia il dipendente, che lo sottopone a mobbing, a ricatti.
Non c'entra niente con il marito che porta i fiori o con la moglie che fa la gattona, azioni che suscitano comunque piacere.
E neppure col capo che ti convince a lavorare di più con un congruo aumento di stipendio...
La violenza non prevede scambio.
E se io convinco una a darmi il culo e questa scopre che gode come un lemure asiatico lo scambio è indicativo di un processo di crescita.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Attenzione. A tutto il discorso manca un termine.
> Abuso.
> Se io uso la mia forza per convincerti a fare qualcosa contro la tua volontà commetto violenza, perché abuso della mia forza, ovvero ne faccio un uso eccessivo.
> È il capo che umilia il dipendente, che lo sottopone a mobbing, a ricatti.
> ...


Skorpio aveva già posto più volte questo argomento e mi sembrava capzioso. Poi ho letto Abebe e ho visto quello che intendeva.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'entra niente con il marito che porta i fiori o con la moglie che fa la gattona, azioni che suscitano comunque piacere.


Ma quale piacere.. Io la batterei nel muro una che mi facesse cosi



danny ha detto:


> E se io convinco una a darmi il culo e questa scopre che gode come un lemure asiatico lo scambio è indicativo di un processo di crescita.


E se invece "scopre" che non gode e le fai del male per davero, poi che succede?

Che sei?.. indovino?

Se segui esclusivamente il TUO desiderio, è ignori sistematicamente delle opposizioni che si presume vengano da una persona adulta, poi che succede??

Io una volta.. Alcuni anni fa, in vacanza, rompevo le palle a mia moglie in un centro sportivo con una piscina galattica e un tubo gigantesco, perché si buttasse nel tubo

A me era piaciuto, lei mi diceva NO

Le ruppi le palle una mattinata che poi le sarebbe piaciuto (ma era A ME che piaceva l'idea e immaginavo)

Si buttò nel tubo e cominciò a urlare come una pazza indemoniato, appena arrivò in fondo, in acqua, era quasi svenuta

Rovinai tutta la giornata, Tutta, a romperle i coglioni perché provasse

Quel giorno capii che non sono indovino e che è a volte bene ascoltare chi ti dice NO, se ha più di 18 anni


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quale piacere.. Io la batterei nel muro una che mi facesse cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo Skorpio, ma sta all'intelligenza delle persone capire quando quei no sono solo paure che hanno bisogno di essere accolte e ridimensionate e quando sono delle prese di posizione consapevoli.
Conoscendo una persona si comprendono  i limiti della sua zona comfort, ma anche le sue capacità di superarla.
A me se una mi propone lo strap on dico no.
Se insiste la mando a cagare.
È un no consapevole.
Se chi ho di fronte non lo capisce perde la mia stima.
Ma se mi propone di fare un'altra cosa che mi fa un po' paura e dico no per evitare qualcosa che non so come affrontare, posso sicuramente cedere se vengo rassicurato e incitato a provare e dopo essere contento se provo piacere. 
E se non lo provo... Beh, comunque ho fatto un'esperienza, ed è stata comunque una mia decisione. 
Altrimenti non avrei detto MAI sì.


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Ma quale piacere.. Io la batterei nel muro una che mi facesse cosi*
> 
> E se invece "scopre" che non gode e le fai del male per davero, poi che succede?
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.

E concordo pienamente con il grassetto.
Comportamenti subdoli.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Forse intendiamo due cose diverse con "convincere".
> In che modi pensi di essere stata convita?


Capendo quanto lo desiderava 
Parlandone 
Fidandomi


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Certo Skorpio, ma sta all'intelligenza delle persone capire quando quei no sono solo paure che hanno bisogno di essere accolte e ridimensionate e quando sono delle prese di posizione consapevoli.
> Conoscendo una persona si comprendono  i limiti della sua zona comfort, ma anche le sue capacità di superarla.
> A me se una mi propone lo strap on dico no.
> Se insiste la mando a cagare.
> ...


Quindi il tuo no al culo è irrevocabile e va rispettato, mentre quello della donna no perché è solo un limite?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il tuo no al culo è irrevocabile e va rispettato, mentre quello della donna no perché è solo un limite?


Ripeto: sta all'intelligenza di chi si ha di fronte capire il significato di un no.
Per esempio, quello di mia moglie è un no irrevocabile.
Non mi ha mai dato il culo. A nessuno, a dire il vero. 
Lo trova una cosa orribile. 
Accetto anche questo no, ma che due coglioni...


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Certo Skorpio, ma sta all'intelligenza delle persone capire quando quei no sono solo paure che hanno bisogno di essere accolte e ridimensionate e quando sono delle prese di posizione consapevoli.
> Conoscendo una persona si comprendono  i limiti della sua zona comfort, ma anche le sue capacità di superarla.
> A me se una mi propone lo strap on dico no.
> Se insiste la mando a cagare.
> ...


Vedi, @Brunetta ti ha appena fatto notare la contraddizione, i due pesi e due misure, quando il desiderio si sposta dal proprio SE all'altro 

Io non lo so mica se sono intelligente così tanto da capire, di certo non voglio fare lo spintonatore di nessuno, stimolato dai miei personali desideri 

Poi.. C'è gente che la violenza la vuole, la richiede proprio, perché la posizione di non decidere per sé è una forma di comodità 

Io sto per partire per la settimana bianca, con un mio amico, lui sulle piste mi chiede violenza, è chiarissimo fra noi

Io lo spintono e lui resiste e poi "si convince" e fa la pista particolarmente insidiosa, su mio giudizio di fattibilità 

E scende a valle e mi dice "senza te non l'avrei mai fatta, è bellissima" 

Ma capita anche "dove cazzo mi hai portato, te sei matto" 

Ma è così, è ampiamente previsto dalla nostra relazione nel contesto specifico, lui si aspetta di "esser convinto" e il suo esser reticente fa parte della forma relazionale tra di noi, io sono guida e lui mi segue 

E di certo dopo 2 3 volte che gli dico di scendere e dice no (una sola volta è accaduto) vado da me col. Mio figliolo (e il suo) e lui scende in seggiovia.. 

Ma è la famosa consensualita.. Io ho il suo consenso a spingere, anzi, non solo consenso ma quasi richiesta di spingere

Lui se è da solo fa la stessa Pistina blu 200 volte


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vedi, @Brunetta ti ha appena fatto notare la contraddizione, i due pesi e due misure, quando il desiderio si sposta dal proprio SE all'altro
> 
> Io non lo so mica se sono intelligente così tanto da capire, di certo non voglio fare lo spintonatore di nessuno, stimolato dai miei personali desideri


E se non capisci che ci posso fare...
anche mia moglie non capisce che a furia di non scopare e sentirmi dire no mi sono disamorato, ma  mica posso obbligarla.
Una relazione implica anche un minimo di soddisfazione reciproca.
Altrimenti c'è tutto un mondo intorno.
È violenza questa?
No, è esercitare la facoltà di scelta.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quale piacere.. Io la batterei nel muro una che mi facesse cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ti sei rovinato la giornata... Per me sarebbe stato minimo una settimana


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> ti sei rovinato la giornata... Per me sarebbe stato minimo una settimana


Eh si, ma lei stette male eh? Tremo' per mezz'ora, non parlava..

Però sono esperienze che ti aprono la visione, che non è detto che ti vada sempre bene, a spintonare e spintonare.

Quando ti va bene ti senti il superfigo che ha aperto mondi, ma va anche male

E io ce la ho questa cosa, sono particolarmente violento in certi modi, e mi tengo a freno proprio perché sono conscio di questi modi che posso attivare

Sul corpo altrui e sul suo uso  io ci scherzo molto ma molto poco


----------



## alberto15 (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ripeto: sta all'intelligenza di chi si ha di fronte capire il significato di un no.
> Per esempio, quello di mia moglie è un no irrevocabile.
> Non mi ha mai dato il culo. A nessuno, a dire il vero.
> Lo trova una cosa orribile.
> Accetto anche questo no, ma che due coglioni...


Mia moglie a me poco all'altro sempre. Potere della mente umana


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E se non capisci che ci posso fare...
> anche mia moglie non capisce che a furia di non scopare e sentirmi dire no mi sono disamorato, ma  mica posso obbligarla.
> Una relazione implica anche un minimo di soddisfazione reciproca.
> Altrimenti c'è tutto un mondo intorno.
> ...


Ma è ovvio che ogni no implica che possa causare altri no. E allora?


----------



## Martes (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Certo Skorpio, ma sta all'intelligenza delle persone capire quando quei no sono solo paure che hanno bisogno di essere accolte e ridimensionate e quando sono delle prese di posizione consapevoli.
> Conoscendo una persona si comprendono  i limiti della sua zona comfort, ma anche le sue capacità di superarla.
> A me se una mi propone lo strap on dico no.
> Se insiste la mando a cagare.
> ...


Danny scusa ma questo discorso mi risulta davvero faticoso. 
Innanzitutto può essere fatto solo con una persona che ama e forse necessita di essere spintonata, cosa che a me farebbe scappare a gambe levate, ma questa è una faccenda personale e capisco che possano anche esserci coppie che funzionano così... ma soprattutto chi è l'altro per avere conoscenza se il no ricevuto è consapevole o meno? E come lo sperimenti? Insistendo e spintonando, no? Tu puoi essere consapevole del TUO no e del tuo desiderio, ma pretendere di essere nella testa dell'altra persona è una mancanza di considerazione notevole.
Difatti tua moglie è riuscita a non darti il culo per la sua fermezza (e tu qui a frignare "che due palle")... fosse stata meno salda in sé avrebbe potuto cedere per quieto vivere (e ne conosco a bizzeffe di persone che attuano questo meccanismo).. e tu lo avresti interpretato come "non lo sapeva manco lei ma sotto sotto lo desiderava"


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Veramente mi riferivo al termine "legittimi" straabusatissimo da te. Sembra quasi che sia sinonimo di "Coglione"


Il legittimo è un ruolo. Non necessariamente ricoperto da un coglione. Quasi sempre ricoperto da qualcuno che si comporta da egoista sotto l'ombrello del progetto.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma siete mai stati dipendenti in un posto di lavoro?
> Il vostro superiore cosa esercita?
> Violenza o potere?
> Se vi è un ritorno non vi è violenza ma scambio.
> ...


Basta che non smetti di scalare quella catena


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma quale piacere.. Io la batterei nel muro una che mi facesse cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma cambia moglie


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Danny scusa ma questo discorso mi risulta davvero faticoso.
> Innanzitutto può essere fatto solo con una persona che ama e forse necessita di essere spintonata, cosa che a me farebbe scappare a gambe levate, ma questa è una faccenda personale e capisco che possano anche esserci coppie che funzionano così... ma soprattutto chi è l'altro per avere conoscenza se il no ricevuto è consapevole o meno? E come lo sperimenti? Insistendo e spintonando, no? Tu puoi essere consapevole del TUO no e del tuo desiderio, ma pretendere di essere nella testa dell'altra persona è una mancanza di considerazione notevole.
> Difatti tua moglie è riuscita a non darti il culo per la sua fermezza (e tu qui a frignare "che due palle")... fosse stata meno salda in sé avrebbe potuto cedere per quieto vivere (e ne conosco a bizzeffe di persone che attuano questo meccanismo).. e tu lo avresti interpretato come "non lo sapeva manco lei ma sotto sotto lo desiderava"


Sì ma non ti dimenticare mai che Danny sta con la moglie per la figlia, i soldi e la casa. Altrimenti lo avrebbe scaricato da un pezzo quel pezzo di carne inutile.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> E concordo pienamente con il grassetto.
> Comportamenti subdoli.


Se sei una coppia i comportamenti subdoli e lo smontarli fanno parte del gioco. E sono anche parecchio divertenti.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Danny scusa ma questo discorso mi risulta davvero faticoso.
> Innanzitutto può essere fatto solo con una persona che ama e forse necessita di essere spintonata, cosa che a me farebbe scappare a gambe levate, ma questa è una faccenda personale e capisco che possano anche esserci coppie che funzionano così... ma soprattutto chi è l'altro per avere conoscenza se il no ricevuto è consapevole o meno? E come lo sperimenti? Insistendo e spintonando, no? Tu puoi essere consapevole del TUO no e del tuo desiderio, ma pretendere di essere nella testa dell'altra persona è una mancanza di considerazione notevole.
> Difatti tua moglie è riuscita a non darti il culo per la sua fermezza (e tu qui a frignare "che due palle")... fosse stata meno salda in sé avrebbe potuto cedere per quieto vivere (e ne conosco a bizzeffe di persone che attuano questo meccanismo).. e tu lo avresti interpretato come "non lo sapeva manco lei ma sotto sotto lo desiderava"


Se cedi per quieto vivere è un problema tuo. E indagherei sul perché faccio cose che non mi piacciono  per far piacere all’altro.
Credo che la conoscenza dell’altro, le complicità l’intesa aiutino a capire quando è possibile trovare (che non vuol dire forzare o insistere) la chiave perché la persona stessa decida di trasformarli in si 
Certo che se al mio no insisto e metti il muso invece che farmi capire perché per te è importante o farmi arrivare il tuo desiderio che può diventare il mio allora si che è violenza. Io qui ho letto delicata insistenza


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma non ti dimenticare mai che Danny sta con la moglie per la figlia, i soldi e la casa. Altrimenti lo avrebbe scaricato da un pezzo quel pezzo di carne inutile.


Credo che la consideri tutto tranne che un pezzo  di carne inutile. Purtroppo


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se cedi per quieto vivere è un problema tuo. E indagherei sul perché faccio cose che non mi piacciono  per far piacere all’altro.
> Credo che la conoscenza dell’altro, le complicità l’intesa aiutino a capire quando è possibile trovare (che non vuol dire forzare o insistere) la chiave perché la persona stessa decida di trasformarli in si
> Certo che se al mio no insisto e metti il muso invece che farmi capire perché per te è importante o farmi arrivare il tuo desiderio che può diventare il mio allora si che è violenza. Io qui ho letto delicata insistenza


 É l'insistenza che dà fastidio. Anche perché se tu ti ostini a non fare qualcosa che fa piacere a me, Io me la faccio da solo. È proprio un modo di mettere a punto il rapporto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> É l'insistenza che dà fastidio. Anche perché se tu ti ostini a non fare qualcosa che fa piacere a me, Io me la faccio da solo. È proprio un modo di mettere a punto il rapporto.


Dipende perché non lo faccio
Ecco il ricatto è violenza per me


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma cambia moglie


  un paio di volte me lo disse anche la. Moglie di un mio amico


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende perché non lo faccio
> Ecco il ricatto è violenza per me


Il ricatto é sempre sottinteso: se non mi reggi ti scarico. Poi le persone adulte decidono se valga la pena di starmi dietro


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se sei una coppia i comportamenti subdoli e lo smontarli fanno parte del gioco. E sono anche parecchio divertenti.


Se si è fedeli al gioco si, ma non tutti sono disponibili a riconoscere un proprio comportamento subdolo, anzi, saltano su come glielo fai notare

E allora il "gioco" diventa noioso e per nulla divertente, almeno x me


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si, ma lei stette male eh? Tremo' per mezz'ora, non parlava..
> 
> Però sono esperienze che ti aprono la visione, che non è detto che ti vada sempre bene, a spintonare e spintonare.
> 
> ...


Capisco perfettamente.
Come dice la saggezza popolare è meglio non giocare col fuoco.
E per conoscere i propri limiti si rischia l'incendio cercando quelli degli altri .


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se si è fedeli al gioco si, ma non tutti sono disponibili a riconoscere un proprio comportamento subdolo, anzi, saltano su come glielo fai notare
> 
> E allora il "gioco" diventa noioso e per nulla divertente, almeno x me


Ma deve essere tutto un drammone? Lei viene da te facendo la gattona, tu la lasci fare, le dici ridendo che può ballarti la lapdance ma alla festa di compleanno della zia vecchia non ci vieni, e manco la figlia, e finisce a ridere...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mia moglie a me poco all'altro sempre. Potere della mente umana


Ce l'hai troppo grosso


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E se non capisci che ci posso fare...
> anche mia moglie non capisce che a furia di non scopare e sentirmi dire no mi sono disamorato, ma  mica posso obbligarla.
> Una relazione implica anche un minimo di soddisfazione reciproca.
> Altrimenti c'è tutto un mondo intorno.
> ...


E che il tuo disamore non vale nulla finché non la lasci sola a confrontarsi con l'assenza.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma deve essere tutto un drammone? Lei viene da te facendo la gattona, tu la lasci fare, le dici ridendo che può ballarti la lapdance ma alla festa di compleanno della zia vecchia non ci vieni, e manco la figlia, e finisce a ridere...


Si fa per ragionare, non è un drammone.. 

Ma l'atteggiamento spintonante e corruttivo, quello è 

Dagli le vestali della gattona in calze a rete, o della fragile bambolina sbattuta e piangente, sono solo vestali indossate apposta per spintonare

E se te li levo i vestiti, poi per me può pure finire a risate, ma non so se chiunque sta di là ci fa altrettante risate 

Tu vedi tanta spiritosita' in giro, a questo livello? Io pochina, anche qui dentro


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che la consideri tutto tranne che un pezzo  di carne inutile. Purtroppo


Certo. Alla lunga ci si abitua. Se si riesce a convivere per anni senza sesso non è solo per i figli e per il denaro; anche se questi due fattori sono determinanti.  Soprattutto se chi è diventato "un pezzo di carne inutile"  lo sia per propria decisione unilaterale.


----------



## Martes (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se cedi per quieto vivere è un problema tuo. E indagherei sul perché faccio cose che non mi piacciono  per far piacere all’altro.
> Credo che la conoscenza dell’altro, le complicità l’intesa aiutino a capire quando è possibile trovare (che non vuol dire forzare o insistere) la chiave perché la persona stessa decida di trasformarli in si
> Certo che se al mio no insisto e metti il muso invece che farmi capire perché per te è importante o farmi arrivare il tuo desiderio che può diventare il mio allora si che è violenza. Io qui ho letto delicata insistenza


Può darsi che diciamo la stessa cosa in modi diversi...
Con una richiesta che cozza con limiti miei prima di tutto mi interessa sapere il motivo della richiesta che non può essere un "perché mi piace", poiché mi fa dire allora fallo da solo o con qualcun altro.
Se riesco a entrare a guardare quel desiderio, quello che ci sta dentro, quello che smuove e da cosa è mosso, allora tutto può accadere. Sottolineo il _può. _Ho fatto l'esempio delle foto, cosa neppure legata a una richiesta, per far capire quanto sondare insieme possa portare ad aperture altrimenti impensabili.
Ma ci si deve mettere a nudo, con onestà e senza sotterfugi.

La delicata insistenza per me uno se la può tranquillamente ficcare in culo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che la consideri tutto tranne che un pezzo  di carne inutile. Purtroppo


no non lo è. 
E una parte di lui, vorrebbe dire amputare una parte di sé stesso.
Come la sciatica


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Può darsi che diciamo la stessa cosa in modi diversi...
> Con una richiesta che cozza con limiti miei prima di tutto mi interessa sapere il motivo della richiesta che non può essere un "perché mi piace", poiché mi fa dire allora fallo da solo o con qualcun altro.
> Se riesco a entrare a guardare quel desiderio, quello che ci sta dentro, quello che smuove e da cosa è mosso, allora tutto può accadere. Sottolineo il _può. _Ho fatto l'esempio delle foto, cosa neppure legata a una richiesta, per far capire quanto sondare insieme possa portare ad aperture altrimenti impensabili.
> Ma ci si deve mettere a nudo, con onestà e senza sotterfugi.
> ...


Allora si può dire che il culo non è per tutti! 
Potremmo dire che dipende dalle affinità elettive che caratterizzano due amanti.
Tanto per rivestire con un po' di poesia una pratica che anche nella definizione letterale si presenta come traumatica e prosaica.
Credo che questo pratica sia sintomatica dell'interesse verso l'altro  (ma è sempre un esigenza maschile, anche se è capitato che fosse una  richiesta a me) e quindi termometro di una passionalità che normalmente  ha un livello più elevato all'inizio di una relazione , o che  integri una sessualità condivisa in un rapporto di lunga durata.
Per spiegarmi meglio, se possiamo dire che una sessualità convenzionale posso essere praticata all'interno di una coppia anche quando vi siano delle tensioni, magari per non incrementare le stesse, invece al fine che non sia necessaria una forzatura esplicita ,il "culo" diventa un  "limite" ed il punto di caduta delle tensioni di cui parlavo.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa per ragionare, non è un drammone..
> 
> Ma l'atteggiamento spintonante e corruttivo, quello è
> 
> ...


Io il poco senso dell'umorismo e la propensione a fare drammi la trovo solo qui dentro. Fuori è la normale tensione dialettica tra coppie. E ci aggiungo normale perché su base puramente statistica, sublimare gli irrisolti di anni attraverso battibecchi, atteggiamenti passivo aggressivi grandi pippe filosofiche sul nulla è la normalità che permette alle coppie normali di non scoppiare come i palloncini. Sempre perché c'è quel tacito accordo in base al quale il gioco conta più dei giocatori.
Che poi è il motivo per cui tua moglie si fa prendere dalle crisi isteriche per un cazzo di tubo all'acquapark e magari con uno che arriva dopo di te con cui non c'è il progetto che ti tiene in gabbia finisce a fare parapendio sulle Alpi...

Poi la mia visione è molto chiara: per motivi sociali politici ed economici, marginalmente anche religiosi, la nostra cultura scoraggia il fatto che il cambio di partner serve anche e soprattutto a superare i propri limiti interni ed esterni, ma nel cervello umano per me la funzione è chiara. Non è mica un caso se le persone più interessanti sono quelle che hanno fatto tante esperienze.

Il tuo buttare la moglie nel toboga non era mica una pippa filosofica Intesa nello spostare il desiderio da te ad un'altra persona, era semplicemente estrinsecare la frustrazione di avere a che fare con una rincoglionita. Solo che per un motivo culturale molto prima che affettivo non l'hai mandata a fanculo in quel frangente, Anzi ti sei sentito in colpa.

Di lì, il poco humour che gira


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non lo è.
> E una parte di lui, vorrebbe dire amputare una parte di sé stesso.
> Come la sciatica


Anche l'appendice non serve a un cazzo, a parte infiammarsi.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

o





Martes ha detto:


> Danny scusa ma questo discorso mi risulta davvero faticoso.
> Innanzitutto può essere fatto solo con una persona che ama e forse necessita di essere spintonata, cosa che a me farebbe scappare a gambe levate, ma questa è una faccenda personale e capisco che possano anche esserci coppie che funzionano così... ma soprattutto chi è l'altro per avere conoscenza se il no ricevuto è consapevole o meno? E come lo sperimenti? Insistendo e spintonando, no? Tu puoi essere consapevole del TUO no e del tuo desiderio, ma pretendere di essere nella testa dell'altra persona è una mancanza di considerazione notevole.
> Difatti tua moglie è riuscita a non darti il culo per la sua fermezza (e tu qui a frignare "che due palle")... fosse stata meno salda in sé avrebbe potuto cedere per quieto vivere (e ne conosco a bizzeffe di persone che attuano questo meccanismo).. e tu lo avresti interpretato come "non lo sapeva manco lei ma sotto sotto lo desiderava"


Gli esseri umani comunicano.
Empatia, intuito, intelligenza sociale sono qualità.
Esistono vari livelli della loro presenza negli individui. 
Ognuno sceglie il meglio per sé. 
Se non sta bene, c'è il resto del mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Può darsi che diciamo la stessa cosa in modi diversi...
> Con una richiesta che cozza con limiti miei prima di tutto mi interessa sapere il motivo della richiesta che non può essere un "perché mi piace", poiché mi fa dire allora fallo da solo o con qualcun altro.
> Se riesco a entrare a guardare quel desiderio, quello che ci sta dentro, quello che smuove e da cosa è mosso, allora tutto può accadere. Sottolineo il _può. _Ho fatto l'esempio delle foto, cosa neppure legata a una richiesta, per far capire quanto sondare insieme possa portare ad aperture altrimenti impensabili.
> Ma ci si deve mettere a nudo, con onestà e senza sotterfugi.
> ...


Ok diciamo la stessa cosa
Però a me la delicata insistenza non spiace


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ok diciamo la stessa cosa
> Però a me la delicata insistenza non spiace


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ok diciamo la stessa cosa
> Però a me la delicata insistenza non spiace


Anzi...
Io sono abbastanza pigro.
Per me è uno stimolo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io il poco senso dell'umorismo e la propensione a fare drammi la trovo solo qui dentro. Fuori è la normale tensione dialettica tra coppie. E ci aggiungo normale perché su base puramente statistica, sublimare gli irrisolti di anni attraverso battibecchi, atteggiamenti passivo aggressivi grandi pippe filosofiche sul nulla è la normalità che permette alle coppie normali di non scoppiare come i palloncini. Sempre perché c'è quel tacito accordo in base al quale il gioco conta più dei giocatori.
> Che poi è il motivo per cui tua moglie si fa prendere dalle crisi isteriche per un cazzo di tubo all'acquapark e magari con uno che arriva dopo di te con cui non c'è il progetto che ti tiene in gabbia finisce a fare parapendio sulle Alpi...
> 
> Poi la mia visione è molto chiara: per motivi sociali politici ed economici, marginalmente anche religiosi, la nostra cultura scoraggia il fatto che il cambio di partner serve anche e soprattutto a superare i propri limiti interni ed esterni, ma nel cervello umano per me la funzione è chiara. Non è mica un caso se le persone più interessanti sono quelle che hanno fatto tante esperienze.
> ...


Sono molto sereno e sicuro che si trattava invece dello spostare su di lei un desiderio mio (se piace a me, vedrai che ti piacerà).

E per me ad oggi questa è una cosa basica, non filosofica, che mi consente ad esempio di ritenere che l’altruismo non esista.

E mi sono sentito in colpa in effetti, ma con me stesso: per non aver colto quello che oggi mi sembra abbastanza evidente, e cioè che del SUO eventuale piacere non me ne fregava un cazzo, come in qualche modo me la raccontavo (seguimi e vedrai.. io ti farò godeeeeeeere  vedrai).

Inoltre ripeto che “spintonare” a me piace, ma come forma consensuale, e non come carico che mi devo sobbarcare per la mia mission

Non credo che  chi spintona random sia mosso da frustrazione, io non ne conosco e nemmeno ne identifico, la frustrazione la vedo quando, dopo aver provato a spintonare, arrivano vomito e recriminazioni, lagna, risentimento.

Che è un continuare a spintonare nella forma frustrata

Li la identifico, e bene.

Sul cambio partner ti do ragione, ma è fisiologico per chiunque, e se vedessi mia moglie con un altro a fare parapendio sulle alpi sarei l’ultimo a stupirmi, come ripeto “la coppia tradizionale a progettualità familiare” è il luogo più incolto che la mente umana potesse concepire per spaziare.

Ma questo non c’entra molto, anzi nulla, con lo spintonare e con lo spostamento di desiderio connesso, per me.

Nel senso che “chi spintona” contro una dichiarata volontà fa violenza strumentale a costringere l’altro dove l’altro dichiara di non voler scendere (o salire), sia dentro a un matrimonio, sia tra amici, sia tra amanti o quel che vuoi.

E per me spintonare eventualmente è un piacere, ma non una missione, io non sono un missionario


----------



## Vera (1 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sembra esagerato parlare di violenza. A volte ci si dimentica che siamo esseri pensanti, dotati di parola. Lui spiegherà perché il suo desiderio è importante, lei a sua volta spiegherà le ragioni del suo rifiuto. Ci si viene incontro. Nella coppia i desideri vanno condivisi.
Ma poi "Ultimo tango a Parigi" non ha insegnato nulla? Al limite si usa il burro


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche l'appendice non serve a un cazzo, a parte infiammarsi.


anche lì, però,  se non diventa un grosso problema mica la si toglie


----------



## Martes (1 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ok diciamo la stessa cosa
> Però a me la delicata insistenza non spiace





danny ha detto:


> Anzi...
> Io sono abbastanza pigro.
> Per me è uno stimolo.


A me fa schifo.
Ma credo si sia già abbondantemente capito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sembra esagerato parlare di violenza. A volte ci si dimentica che siamo esseri pensanti, dotati di parola. Lui spiegherà perché il suo desiderio è importante, lei a sua volta spiegherà le ragioni del suo rifiuto. Ci si viene incontro. Nella coppia i desideri vanno condivisi.
> Ma poi "Ultimo tango a Parigi" non ha insegnato nulla? Al limite si usa il burro


Ma anche lo sputo, cerchiamo di salvaguardare il pianeta


----------



## Skorpio (1 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sembra esagerato parlare di violenza. A volte ci si dimentica che siamo esseri pensanti, dotati di parola.


Se l'essere pensante dotato di parola, apre bocca e ti dice NO, te cosa pensi di preciso, di quell'essere pensante che ha appena usato la parola di cui è dotato ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora si può dire che il culo non è per tutti!
> Potremmo dire che dipende dalle affinità elettive che caratterizzano due amanti.
> Tanto per rivestire con un po' di poesia una pratica che anche nella definizione letterale si presenta come traumatica e prosaica.
> Credo che questo pratica sia sintomatica dell'interesse verso l'altro  (ma è sempre un esigenza maschile, anche se è capitato che fosse una  richiesta a me) e quindi termometro di una passionalità che normalmente  ha un livello più elevato all'inizio di una relazione , o che  integri una sessualità condivisa in un rapporto di lunga durata.
> Per spiegarmi meglio, se possiamo dire che una sessualità convenzionale posso essere praticata all'interno di una coppia anche quando vi siano delle tensioni, magari per non incrementare le stesse, invece al fine che non sia necessaria una forzatura esplicita ,il "culo" diventa un  "limite" ed il punto di caduta delle tensioni di cui parlavo.


La nuova “prova d’amore“ 
Bisognerebbe consultare Donna Letizia


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sembra esagerato parlare di violenza. A volte ci si dimentica che siamo esseri pensanti, dotati di parola. Lui spiegherà perché il suo desiderio è importante, lei a sua volta spiegherà le ragioni del suo rifiuto. Ci si viene incontro. Nella coppia i desideri vanno condivisi.
> Ma poi "Ultimo tango a Parigi" non ha insegnato nulla? Al limite si usa il burro


Maria Schneider si portò dietro per tutta la vita gli effetti negativi di quelle scene , che per essere trasposta in modo reale furono imposte dal regista; un regista tutt'altro che reazionario e  maschilista, che però ebbe un effetto infausto nei confronti della protagonista. Almeno questo è quello che disse  Maria Schneider.

Anche se.....









						Finiamola una volta per tutte con la bufala di Maria Schneider stuprata in 'Ultimo Tango a Parigi'
					

Poche ore dopo la morte di Bertolucci, giornali e lettori si sono fiondati su quella brutta storia, raccontata male e diffusa peggio. Ecco come andò veramente




					www.globalist.it


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La nuova “prova d’amore“
> Bisognerebbe consultare Donna Letizia


 70 anni fa era un escamotage per conservare la verginità.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sembra esagerato parlare di violenza. A volte ci si dimentica che siamo esseri pensanti, dotati di parola. Lui spiegherà perché il suo desiderio è importante, lei a sua volta spiegherà le ragioni del suo rifiuto. Ci si viene incontro. Nella coppia i desideri vanno condivisi.
> Ma poi "Ultimo tango a Parigi" non ha insegnato nulla? Al limite si usa il burro


Ma lo hai visto il film?
È un atto di violenza in cui lui esercita il suo potere, contestualmente la fa ”bestemmiare” contro i valori della famiglia, avviene anche quando lo chiede a lei. Oltretutto lui usa lei per scaricare la rabbia per la morte della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono molto sereno e sicuro che si trattava invece dello spostare su di lei un desiderio mio (se piace a me, vedrai che ti piacerà).
> 
> E per me ad oggi questa è una cosa basica, non filosofica, che mi consente ad esempio di ritenere che l’altruismo non esista.
> 
> ...


Io voglio essere spinta per tuffarmi in mare, ma non insistere per lo scivolo. Ci si capisce benissimo.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Maria Schneider si portò dietro per tutta la vita gli effetti negativi di quelle scene , che per essere trasposta in modo reale furono imposte dal regista; un regista tutt'altro che reazionarie e  maschilista, che però ebbe un effetto e infausto nei confronti della protagonista. Almeno questo è quello che è da dire Maria Schneider.


Fu una scena recitata, era nel copione. 
Se sei un'attrice e  ti scritturano per una parte e la accetti, sai anche come recitare la scena sul set.
Non c'era niente di vero, come in tutte o quasi le scene di sesso nei film. 
Poi nelle interviste si rilasciano dichiarazioni che seguono altri interessi, cercando l'attenzione di chi legge. 
Il mondo dello spettacolo contiene una certa dose necessaria di falsità.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fu una scena recitata, era nel copione.
> Se sei un'attrice e  ti scritturano per una parte e la accetti, sai anche come recitare la scena sul set.
> Non c'era niente di vero, come in tutte o quasi le scene di sesso nei film.
> Poi nelle interviste si rilasciano dichiarazioni che seguono altri interessi, cercando l'attenzione di chi legge.
> Il mondo dello spettacolo contiene una certa dose necessaria di falsità.


Non era nel copione in quei termini. 
Lo ha riconosciuto anche Bertolucci. È stata concordata con Brando ridacchiando.
Comunque non c’entra nulla con il significato all’interno del film che è esplicitamente un esercizio di potere.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo hai visto il film?
> È un atto di violenza in cui lui esercita il suo potere, contestualmente la fa ”bestemmiare” contro i valori della famiglia, avviene anche quando lo chiede a lei. Oltretutto lui usa lei per scaricare la rabbia per la morte della moglie.


In effetti la scena è tutt'altro che erotica.
Dissacrante, provocatoria, Bertolucciana, e forse anche datata proprio per questo.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era nel copione in quei termini.
> Lo ha riconosciuto anche Bertolucci. È stata concordata con Brando ridacchiando.
> Comunque non c’entra nulla con il significato all’interno del film che è esplicitamente un esercizio di potere.


Sì, ricordo le interviste come tutte le polemiche dietro il film.
Nel copione mancava il burro ma d'altronde almeno un lubrificante ci voleva.
Comunque realismo zero, rivedendola oggi.


----------



## Vera (1 Febbraio 2020)

Siete dei grandi critici cinematografici


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Fu una scena recitata, era nel copione.
> Se sei un'attrice e  ti scritturano per una parte e la accetti, sai anche come recitare la scena sul set.
> Non c'era niente di vero, come in tutte o quasi le scene di sesso nei film.
> Poi nelle interviste si rilasciano dichiarazioni che seguono altri interessi, cercando l'attenzione di chi legge.
> Il mondo dello spettacolo contiene una certa dose necessaria di falsità.


Certo.....ho allegato un articolo che lo spiega; purtuttavia Romy Schneider ,anche forse in seguito a quella scena in particolare, in cui si mise in atto una modalità NON  concordata, a suo dire (aveva solo 19 anni!) rimase shoccata e contrariata. Un fatto è che, non solo per l'uso di droghe (magari assunte per riuscire a vivere in quel mondo spietato e sessista di allora ) avesse poi vissuto la rimanente parte della propria  vita in modo tragico .
Ma concordo che su questo sì sia ricamato molto.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Siete dei grandi critici cinematografici


In effetti su qualche sito mi permetto di fare dei commenti brevi o delle vere e proprie recensioni su quello che vedo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti la scena è tutt'altro che erotica.
> Dissacrante, provocatoria, Bertolucciana, e forse anche datata proprio per questo.


Certo. Il sacro non esiste più.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo.....ho allegato un articolo che lo spiega; purtuttavia Romy Schneider ,anche forse in seguito a quella scena in particolare, in cui si mise in atto una modalità concordata, a suo dire (aveva solo 19 anni!) rimase shoccata e contrariata. Un fatto è che, non solo per l'uso di droghe (magari assunte per riuscire a vivere in quel mondo spietato e sessista di allora ) avesse poi vissuto la rimanente parte della propria  vita in modo tragico .


Ossignur, la droga come reazione al mondo sessista non l'avevo mai sentita.
Si drogavano in tanti nello spettacolo.
Pure Bela Lugosi era un eroinomane, cocainomane.
Vizi come alcol e droga erano diffusissimi.
Pensa anche a quanto trincava Frank Sinatra - e tra l'altro l'alcol fa malissimo alla voce.
Hollywood e il mondo rock furono grandi sponsor di vizi.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Siete dei grandi critici cinematografici


Basta averlo visto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo.....ho allegato un articolo che lo spiega; purtuttavia Romy Schneider ,anche forse in seguito a quella scena in particolare, in cui si mise in atto una modalità NON  concordata, a suo dire (aveva solo 19 anni!) rimase shoccata e contrariata. Un fatto è che, non solo per l'uso di droghe (magari assunte per riuscire a vivere in quel mondo spietato e sessista di allora ) avesse poi vissuto la rimanente parte della propria  vita in modo tragico .
> Ma concordo che su questo sì sia ricamato molto.


Maria.
Lei poi scelse le donne.
Ragazza e poi donna tormentata.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ossignur, la droga come reazione al mondo sessista non l'avevo mai sentita.
> Si drogavano in tanti nello spettacolo.
> Pure Bela Lugosi era un eroinomane, cocainomane.
> Vizi come alcol e droga erano diffusissimi.
> ...


Chissà se fosse stato astemio!


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà se fosse stato astemio!


Infatti.


----------



## Vera (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta averlo visto.


Sì, certo e basta anche essere meno pesanti, Brunetta.


----------



## abebe (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tutto sto casino perché ti ha elargito il culo.


Se è un basso stratagemma per farmi parlare, mi sottovaluti.
Se lo pensi davvero, mi sottovaluti.

In ogni caso, mi sottovaluti... 

Come vedi, dietro la teoria c'è anche della pratica: non sono tutto chiacchiere e distintivo. 

@tutti: ragazzi, una prece: smettetela di parlare del culo. State parlando di VOI, non di me...


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era nel copione in quei termini.
> Lo ha riconosciuto anche Bertolucci. È stata concordata con Brando ridacchiando.
> Comunque non c’entra nulla con il significato all’interno del film che è esplicitamente un esercizio di potere.











						Finiamola una volta per tutte con la bufala di Maria Schneider stuprata in 'Ultimo Tango a Parigi'
					

Poche ore dopo la morte di Bertolucci, giornali e lettori si sono fiondati su quella brutta storia, raccontata male e diffusa peggio. Ecco come andò veramente




					www.globalist.it
				




Ma questo proprio per dire che anche in una trasposizione scenica quindi non reale di un evento che stiamo considerando qua in qualche modo traumatico,vi possano essere delle forzature anche nell'immaginario di come dovrebbe avvenire una determinata situazione .  Perché anche la vita è bella di benigni ,non è che rispecchi in modo Fedele un clima ! il clima reale ed oggettivo, come fu quello dei campi di concentramento.  Così  Come descritto nel film ,lascia una libertà individuale e soggettiva di interpretazione di quelle vicende ,vero ,ad uso e consumo per ,e nella mediazione nei confronti di un bambino; ma purtuttavia non è aderente alla realtà oggettiva e al contesto che non poteva essere manipolato o edulcorato per chi avesse vissuto veramente quella situazione. Nel senso che qualche ospite di un campo potrebbe contestare una trasposizione favolistica con un'impronta tragico comica , e magari aversene a male; nonostante tutti i migliori intenti del regista e dell'interprete  nel voler raccontare una situazione quasi inimmaginabile.
Non so se mi spiego.

Poi può benissimo essere che Romy Schneider per la scena del burro non concordata esigesse un ulteriore compenso.


----------



## abebe (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> View attachment 8686


Ad un certo punto, ogni coppia lungodegente _inevitabilmente_ troverà un muro sulla sua strada. 
Le alternative sono due: o rompe il muro o rompe la coppia.

Le persone che sono qua sopra hanno TUTTE scelto di rompere la coppia (anche se magari non formalmente).
Oppure aspettare che sia l'altro/a a romperla, ma in fondo è più o meno la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Finiamola una volta per tutte con la bufala di Maria Schneider stuprata in 'Ultimo Tango a Parigi'
> 
> 
> Poche ore dopo la morte di Bertolucci, giornali e lettori si sono fiondati su quella brutta storia, raccontata male e diffusa peggio. Ecco come andò veramente
> ...


Maria!!!!


----------



## abebe (1 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E ne vai fiero?  Mah


Legge del Califfo

Se ami poco, ami da chiavatore, se ami tanto no. Cioè, alcune cose non le fai per rispetto, altre perché non ti sembra giusto... eppoi va' a finì che la donna tua te se la inculano gli altri!

Il cuore nel sesso, F. Califano





alberto15 ha detto:


> Mia moglie a me poco all'altro sempre. Potere della mente umana


Q.E.D.  



Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me no.
> Ricordo dei miei no tassativi che sono diventati con pazienza si e sono ben lieta che sia riuscito a convincermi
> Non ho mai fatto nulla che non volessi fare


Se tuo marito si fosse comportato come mi sono comportato io con la mia ragazza, forse non saresti cascata nelle braccia dell'amante.
Oppure anche se _tu_ ti fossì comportata così con tuo marito, perché non ho capito in base a quale legge deve essere l'uomo a farsi avanti sempre... 



danny ha detto:


> Ripeto: sta all'intelligenza di chi si ha di fronte capire il significato di un no.
> Per esempio, quello di mia moglie è un no irrevocabile.
> *Non mi ha mai dato il culo. A nessuno, a dire il vero.*
> Lo trova una cosa orribile.
> Accetto anche questo no, ma che due coglioni...


Io ti auguro di cuore che sia vero, per la tua salute mentale, perché anche al netto delle tue eventuali responsabilità hai già sofferto abbastanza.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Postilla di abebe alla legge del Califfo:

Esistono persone che amano tanto e non sono stupide, ma sono rarissime rarità: non fanno statistica.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

__





						Polemiche da Oscar Spielberg critica Benigni - la Repubblica.it
					

WASHINGTON - Steven Spielberg avrebbe espresso commenti privati  poco lusinghieri per




					ricerca.repubblica.it
				




Giuro che l'ho visto solo adesso... Non Cito Verdone ,non perché lo ritenga meno titolato ad essere detrattore del film di benigni, Ma perché mi sembra che non sia ebreo!


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maria.
> Lei poi scelse le donne.
> Ragazza e poi donna tormentata.


Sì Maria Schneider chissà perché ho scritto Romi....
Questo spiega ancora di più l'avversità a una scena del genere! Magari avrebbe preferito lo strap-on con una sua amica


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre da cel...magari domani riesco a sedermi, mi interessa il discorso.
> 
> C'è la questione del consenso.
> 
> ...


il fatto che tu abbia bisogno di sederti per parlare di culi fa nascere un insopprimibile desiderio di darti na legnata sulla schiena


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque dopo ampi   ragionamenti siamo arrivati all'assunto che Franco Califano deve essere preso ad esempio nei rapporti tra maschio e femmina.
Franco Califano è stato uno dei pochi playboy italiani insieme con Gigi Rizzi, riconosciuto come tale anche fuori dal nostro paese.


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Se è un basso stratagemma per farmi parlare, mi sottovaluti.
> Se lo pensi davvero, mi sottovaluti.
> 
> In ogni caso, mi sottovaluti...
> ...


non si può non parlare del culo, perchè la vita è tutta una questione di culo


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di cuore che sia vero, per la tua salute mentale, perché anche al netto delle tue eventuali responsabilità hai già sofferto abbastanza.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Mi piace molto Califano, anche se non mi identifico in lui.
L'amore è sopravvalutato, però è un ottimo termine contenitore per definire tante cose estremamente piacevoli. 
Non mi pensare sofferente.
Ho e ho avuto una buona vita, abbastanza vicina a quella che volevo.
Qui cerco di portare le esperienze utili a chi le ritiene necessarie in un particolare momento della sua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, certo e basta anche essere meno pesanti, Brunetta.


Ma non l’ho usato il film come esempio per ridurre una discussione a questione di lubrificante.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anch'io trovo antipatico quel film
Mi piacque abbastanza all'epoca al cinema, ma quando lo rividi una seconda volta in Dvd lo trovai fastidioso.


----------



## Vera (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non l’ho usato il film come esempio per ridurre una discussione a questione di lubrificante.


Ok


----------



## abebe (1 Febbraio 2020)

Dulcis in fundo... 



ipazia ha detto:


> Sempre da cel...magari domani riesco a sedermi, mi interessa il discorso.
> 
> 
> C'è la questione del consenso.
> ...


La questione del consenso mi è chiarissima. Mi era già chiarissima a 17 anni (reali...  ), al contrario di alcuni miei coetanei. Potrei raccontare i fatti ma è tempo perso: o mi credete o non mi credete.  E in ogni caso, me ne fotto! 

Addirittura io ho perso delle belle occasioni e mi sono sentito dare del cretino, a posteriori, per essermi fermato davanti a dei "no" che invece mi è stato detto che volevano dire "sì, ma devi insistere un po', che non voglio essere scambiata per una troia" 
Le cretine erano loro, ovviamente, e come ho già detto, con le cretine non voglio avere a che fare. Next, please.

Ma qui la questione è un'altra: mi si rinfaccia di aver risposto calorosamente a delle accuse _esplicite_ di violenza!!! 

Ma vi rendete conto? Guardate che la violenza è una cosa serissima.
Ma molto seria è anche l'_accusa_ della violenza: ci vuole un amen a sbattere una persona in copertina e rovinargli la vita per sempre anche se dopo dieci anni di indagini e processi risulta che è innocente.

Insomma: moderate, e parecchio, i termini! Se fossimo in un luogo pubblico ci sarebbero tutti gli estremi per una querela per diffamazione. In realtà credo che ci siano anche dietro lo pseudoanonimato di un forum, ma in questo caso troppa spesa per poca resa e allora l'atteggiamento migliore è ignorare. Però, di nuovo, *moderare i termini, please. *



> @abebe, cup of tea ￼


Conosco il video, è vecchio. E, onestamente, a me ha sempre suscitato tristezza: non dimenticare che è nato per spiegare alla gente che non è lecito trombarsi una donna semi-incosciente sull'orlo del coma etilico, in una società dove ciò è *la norma*.
Mi fa tristezza non solo perché sia necessario spiegarlo, ma perché vuol dire che esistono dei maschi che trovano gratificante una scopata fatta così.

Io non ho mai fatto niente che non fosse men che voluto dalla donna di turno, almeno a livello di curiosità, se non di desiderio. Nuovamente: se mi credete, bene, se no... cazzi vostri. 

Questo detto, mi sfugge il motivo per cui tu ti sia sentita di postarmi quel link: può essere perché la frase che citi l'avevo scritta io e quindi hai fatto una libera associazione di idee oppure perché mi sono spiegato così male che anche tu hai il dubbio che è stato sollevato da altri. Ti lascio il beneficio del dubbio e assumo la prima.

Per il resto, Ipa, ma di che stiamo parlando? 

Tu dici


> Oppure posso sedermi di là e parlarti di me. E tu puoi sederti di qua e ascoltarmi e parlarmi di te. A prescindere dalla conclusione. Che ci sarà a prescindere. In un modo o nell'altro il limite è stato superato e io col mio desiderio ci faccio i conti e scelgo.


 ma qui la gente considera questo aprirsi fare violenza e preferisce vivere in matrimoni disfunzionali basati sui non detti e allora va nei motel ad aprirsi con la prima persona che raccatta su un forum... sei sicura che stai parlando la stessa loro lingua?

Tu dici 


> Ed in effetti fra noi il tradimento non era contemplato.
> Fra noi era contemplato l'uso individuale del corpo.
> Ma il tradimento emotivo, quello del legame fra noi (che per i nostri vissuti era un legame talmente forte da esser diventato ad un certo punto disfunzionale) dell'alleanza di coppia non era per niente contemplato.


pensiero che capisco e accetto benissimo, per te, anche se non lo accetto per me, ma qui la gente con "uso esclusivo del corpo" intende andare in un motel a fare "le porcate" con la prima persona che raccatta su un forum naturalmente all'insaputa del consorte, altro che "contemplato"... sei sicura che stai parlando la stessa loro lingua? 

Oltretutto, quelle "porcate" (sesso anale!!! Rendiamoci conto...  ) che a casa non hanno il coraggio di proporre, a volte neanche di pensare, per paura di prendersi un no o un giudizio... ma di che stiamo a parlà? Qui siamo ancora al livello di "quella è la bocca che bacia i miei figli" oppure "io sono una donna per bene"...

Ma davvero mi devo abbassare a controbattere questi discorsi? 

Ma non scherziamo, su....

Che poi.... mi fa proprio ridere tutta questa querelle che è sorta intorno al fantomatico culo che avrei chiesto (e che parla del fantasmi degli altri, non dei miei....  ).

Mi basterebbe un peto per far crollare tutti questi discorsi come un castello di carte ed esporre i loro mostri come a suo tempo feci con la mia ragazza ma, nuovamente, non me ne frega un cazzo di farlo qui.

Ah, già che ci siamo: la mia ex, che tanto so che qualcuno la tirerà in ballo... non ci siamo lasciati per motivi sessuali o corna o simili, anzi andava tutto bene. Ci siamo lasciati perché io sono andato a studiare fuori e lei non ha retto la lontananza (a tempo), altrimenti è probabile che adesso saremmo sposati. Adesso lei invece è (felicemente, per quel che ne so) sposata con un altro uomo (che ho conosciuto, ottima persona). Uomo  che ha conosciuto un paio di anni dopo che è finita la nostra storia. Stanno aspettando il secondo figlio. 
Ah, @Arcistufo... tanto lo so che il pensiero della scopata di ritorno con la ex ti ha già attraversato la mente....  No, tranquillo, lei non la cercherà mai (conosco la mia ex). E anche nell'improbabile caso, la rifiuterei io (conosco ancor meglio me stesso. Ti ho mai detto che siamo diversi....?  )

Ad ogni modo, grazie per la discussione: è stata moooolto interessante. Così come sono stati interessanti i silenzi che ci hanno accompagnato e che si "sentivano" chiaramente: mi chiedevo quando e come sarebbero esplosi.
Ora lo so.  E ho capito taaaante cose....


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Finiamola una volta per tutte con la bufala di Maria Schneider stuprata in 'Ultimo Tango a Parigi'
> 
> 
> Poche ore dopo la morte di Bertolucci, giornali e lettori si sono fiondati su quella brutta storia, raccontata male e diffusa peggio. Ecco come andò veramente
> ...


Un set non è una stanza. A noi non attori può sembrare assurdo che per filmare una scena che poi vedranno milioni di persone ci siano attori e attrici che chiedono la sola presenza di regista e operatore, ad esempio.
Io ho preso atto con rispetto di ciò che è stato il vissuto della Schneider.
Maria.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Se tuo marito si fosse comportato come mi sono comportato io con la mia ragazza, forse non saresti cascata nelle braccia dell'amante.
> Oppure anche se _tu_ ti fossì comportata così con tuo marito, perché non ho capito in base a quale legge deve essere l'uomo a farsi avanti sempre...


Non sono finita tra le braccia dell’amante spinta da nessuno. L’ho fatto per mia scelta, sicuramente non per le mancanze di mio marito (che non c’erano fino a quel momento). Mai imputato a lui nessuna colpa delle mie decisioni 
Mio marito comunque da me non ha mai ricevuto dei no e se desideravo qualcosa l’ho sempre detto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì Maria Schneider chissà perché ho scritto Romi....
> Questo spiega ancora di più l'avversità a una scena del genere! Magari avrebbe preferito lo strap-on con una sua amica


Perché sei Sissi inside.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche lì, però,  se non diventa un grosso problema mica la si toglie


Sono un grande fan della chirurgia preventiva.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma anche lo sputo, cerchiamo di salvaguardare il pianeta


 cremina all'aloe. Per l'uso Quotidiano è meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> In ogni caso, mi sottovaluti...


Ma magari fosse. Purtroppo sono allergico alle verità autocertificate


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sei Sissi inside.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto, ogni coppia lungodegente _inevitabilmente_ troverà un muro sulla sua strada.
> Le alternative sono due: o rompe il muro o rompe la coppia.
> 
> Le persone che sono qua sopra hanno TUTTE scelto di rompere la coppia (anche se magari non formalmente).
> Oppure aspettare che sia l'altro/a a romperla, ma in fondo è più o meno la stessa cosa.


Ma anche no. L'alternativa tra rompere il muro o rompere la coppia è proprio la scelta fondamentale a cui chi tradisce decide di non sottostare.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

No è che stavo leggendo la biografia di Alain Delon...... è un refuso


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ah, @Arcistufo... tanto lo so che il pensiero della scopata di ritorno con la ex ti ha già attraversato la mente....  No, tranquillo, lei non la cercherà mai (conosco la mia ex). E anche nell'improbabile caso, la rifiuterei io (conosco ancor meglio me stesso. Ti ho mai detto che siamo diversi....?  )
> 
> Ad ogni modo, grazie per la discussione: è stata moooolto interessante. Così come sono stati interessanti i silenzi che ci hanno accompagnato e che si "sentivano" chiaramente: mi chiedevo quando e come sarebbero esplosi.
> Ora lo so.  E ho capito taaaante cose....


Mi hai psicanallizzato in due parole? E poi ero io quello egoriferito. Lo sai che la forma più comune di ansia é quella anticipatoria?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No è che stavo leggendo la biografia di Alain Delon...... è un refuso


Lui non lo confondo con nessuno.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non lo confondo con nessuno.


Nemmeno con Brad Pitt....(e non lo scambi) 

Certo, ma Romy Schneider fu il suo più grande amore: questa è la lettera che le scrisse quando lei morì.. 

Ti guardo dormire. Sono accanto a te, mia Puppelé, Bambolina. E penso che sei bella, e che forse non lo sei mai stata così tanto. Per la prima volta nella mia vita – e nella tua – ti vedo serena, in pace. Come sei calma, come sei bella. Sembra che una mano abbia dolcemente cancellato dal tuo viso tutte le angosce. Ti guardo dormire. Penso a te, a me, a noi.

Di che cosa sono colpevole? Ci si pone una domanda simile davanti una donna che si è amata e che si ama ancora. Arrivavi da Vienna e ti aspettavo all’aeroporto di Parigi con un mazzo di fiori che non sapevo come tenere. Mi sono perdutamente innamorato di te. E tu ti sei innamorata di me. Mio Dio, come eravamo giovani, e come siamo stati felici. Poi la nostra vita, che non riguarda nessuno se non noi, ci ha separati. Mia Puppelé, ti guardo ancora e ancora. Voglio divorarti di sguardi. Riposati. Sono qui, vicino. Ho imparato un po’ di tedesco, grazie a te. Ich liebe dich . Ti amo. Ti amo, mia Puppelé. Ti dico addio, il più lungo degli addii. Non verrò in chiesa né al cimitero. Verrò a trovarti il giorno dopo, e noi saremo soli.”


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Nemmeno con Brad Pitt....(e non lo scambi)
> 
> Certo, ma Romy Schneider fu il suo più grande amore: questa è la lettera che le scrisse quando lei morì..
> 
> ...


L’ha mollata per Natalie.


A volte si sbaglia nella vita.


----------



## ipazia (1 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fatto che tu abbia bisogno di sederti per parlare di culi fa nascere un insopprimibile desiderio di darti na legnata sulla schiena


Sai che mi piace essere comoda...pigra. Sono pigra. 
E sto pure invecchiando 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Avete gia provato il pinguino? É una bomba!
> 
> View attachment 8684


Ho un immaginario più così...





e più che altro in questo periodo sono in fissa per robe di questo genere



quello a impugnatura a forbice...



Arcistufo ha detto:


> La ritualità piace anche a me. Sono vecchio.


Dici che è vecchiaia?
A me sembra saggezza, quando si scelgono i riti e i significati, più che altro.



abebe ha detto:


> Dulcis in fundo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho postato quel link per dirti che io ci avevo visto consenso nel tuo racconto, e ho collegato alla tua cup of tea.
Non ho letto violenza in quello che hai raccontato.

Quindi hai fatto bene a darmi il beneficio del dubbio e ti ringrazio per averlo fatto  

Vedi, io parto dal presupposto che la mia lingua la parlo io.
Per me è sorpresa, piacevole sorpresa, incontrare chi ne parla una quantomeno simile.

Fra l'altro io sono un casino.
Sono nata femmina, cresciuta come maschio da un maschio che si caga sotto di fronte alle femmine come la femmina che sono e da una femmina che non solo non stima se stessa ma disprezza le femmine in generale e ha con il corpo un rapporto che definire conflittuale è una carezza.
Quindi parlo una lingua piuttosto incasinata.

In tutto questo mettici dentro che ho avuto l'occasione di conoscere la violenza.
E di più, ritrovarla in me. E riconoscermici dentro ma in uno specchio rovesciato.
E, minchia, ne ho pure goduto.

Voglio dire...davvero pensi che io possa pensare di parlare una lingua diffusa? 

Quando mi parlavi di spostarsi negli assiomi altrui...come vedi, non è possibile.
Ad un certo punto succede che negli assiomi entrano le sfumature che derivano non solo dai vissuti ma dalle personali elaborazioni dei vissuti e improvvisamente si scopre che si credeva di essere tutti nello stesso piccolo villaggio ma invece era una illusione.
Le parole sono importanti solo ed esclusivamente se ci si entra dentro e si costruisce non solo un linguaggio comune, ma proprio un vocabolario comune.

Cosa che non fa praticamente nessuno. (nel mainstream disfunzionale e riparatorio).

Io dico mela, e in testa ho la mia immagine di mela.
tu dici mela, e hai in testa la tua immagine di mela.
Sempre mela è. In generale.
Ma in particolare la mia e la tua mela sono mele diverse.

O ci si capisce su questo (e questo comporta dolore e uso del potere), oppure si crede di star parlando la stessa lingua.
Poi, magari dopo anni, magia! (e rabbia e disprezzo).
Chi cazzo sei tu che dormi nel mio letto?

Il tradimento, svela esattamente questo.
Ecco perchè fa tanto male.

E' un casino capirsi. Capirsi per davvero.

E poi, io non faccio porcate. Io esploro il piacere.
E non ho timore di sporcarmi nel farlo. E nemmeno di provare dolore o infliggerne.
Mi fido abbastanza di me da sapere che chi sta con me sa esprimere consenso.

Tu ne fai?

Per me non esiste niente di "sporco" e tutto è sporco.
A partire dal fatto che se me lo metti n culo e io non ho fatto nessun preparativo per accoglierti, come minimo quando lo ritiri è sporco.
Ma se faccio i preparativi...minchia...abbiam perso spontaneità?
Abbiamo addirittura parlato di metterlo in culo e del disagio che si potrebbe provare a ritirarlo sporco di merda, magari sporcando pure il lenzuolo.
E no eh...va mica bene...La spontaneità? L'intesa? L'intimità?

Parli la mia lingua @abebe? 

Io tornerei a parlare di ciò di cui si stava parlando.
Rispetto alla tua ex di cui hai raccontato, quel che ti avrei questo se non fosse partito tutta questa roba, sarebbe stato "perchè hai deciso di offrirle il tuo tempo? su quali basi hai fatto la tua valutazione?"

Non tutti ne valgono la pena, a mio parere.
Io mi siedo di là dalla soglia quando so che di qua qualcuno è disposto ad ascoltare me e non le sue grida di stupore.

E per me chi non lo sa fare, non è cretino.
E' incosciente.

Un po' come la tipa del video.
Si può essere incoscienti anche senza sostanze e perfettamente svegli.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho un immaginario più così...
> 
> View attachment 8692
> 
> ...


Sì lo so zia, ma il Pinguino è la certificazione che ho ragione io: Sono anni che cerco di spiegare a Legioni di leccatori di Bernarda con lingua a Paletta che il pompino al clitoride è la base della vita...
Ma te come mai hai la fissa per il Total Black?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui non lo confondo con nessuno.


Quando lo guardi ti impolveri tutta.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vedi, io parto dal presupposto che la mia lingua la parlo io.
> Per me è sorpresa, piacevole sorpresa, incontrare chi ne parla una quantomeno simile.
> 
> Quindi parlo una lingua piuttosto incasinata.
> ...


Io è da  sempre che dico che ci vuole il vocabolario


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dici che è vecchiaia?
> A me sembra saggezza, quando si scelgono i riti e i significati, più che altro.


La ritualità prepondera quando non puoi fare affidamento sulla capacità esplosiva. C'é un tempo della vita in cui bruci tutto ció che tocchi, con le vite altrui ti ci pulisci i piedi e in cui accendersi é un attimo. E non ci vedo assenza di saggezza.


----------



## abebe (1 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quando mi parlavi di spostarsi negli assiomi altrui...come vedi, non è possibile.


A me piace pensare che più che impossibile è che ognuno ci arriva fino ad un certo punto. E che il punto di ognuno è diverso da quello di un altro.
L'unico problema è che la media è spaventosamente bassa...



> Io dico mela, e in testa ho la mia immagine di mela.
> tu dici mela, e hai in testa la tua immagine di mela.
> Sempre mela è. In generale.
> Ma in particolare la mia e la tua mela sono mele diverse.
> ...


Siamo tutti dei piccoli Humpty Dumpty. 
La differenza sta nella consapevolezza:
c'è chi lo sa;
c'è chi attraversa lo specchio, lo scopre e prende gusto a giocarci;
c'è chi resta al di qua dello specchio, continua a guardare la sua immagine e continua a pensare che sia tutto quello che c'è al mondo!



> E poi, io non faccio porcate. Io esploro il piacere.
> ...
> Tu ne fai?


Io no, ma tu sei troppo sofisticata... 
Io gioco. Sono un ragazzino perenne!
NB: se ti era sfuggito, "porcate" l'avevo messo tra virgolette: hanno un significato, le virgolette... 
E a letto gioco, ma quando scrivo sono serio. Anche quando cazzeggio. Anzi, soprattutto quando cazzeggio!



> Per me non esiste niente di "sporco" e tutto è sporco.
> A partire dal fatto che se me lo metti n culo e io non ho fatto nessun preparativo per accoglierti, come minimo quando lo ritiri è sporco.
> Ma se faccio i preparativi...minchia...abbiam perso spontaneità?
> Abbiamo addirittura parlato di metterlo in culo e del disagio che si potrebbe provare a ritirarlo sporco di merda, magari sporcando pure il lenzuolo.
> E no eh...va mica bene...La spontaneità? L'intesa? L'intimità?


Sono un po' basito: non più di due settimane fa, seduti in una birreria un amico mi ha posto esattamente lo stesso quesito! Quasi le stesse parole! 

La mia risposta è stata (e prescinde dall'argomento in questione):

Dipende. Effettivamente la mia idea di gioco sarebbe che mentre sei lì provi cose secondo come ti vengono e va bene tutto, finché resti entro il confine della tua curiosità: mettersi a tavolino e fare una lista della spesa, pianificare, programmare... effettivamente... ti fa calare la fantasia.
Però!
Se ad un certo punto ti trovi di fronte a qualcosa che non ti negheresti epperò per un motivo o per un altro ti blocchi, che fai se non sei in grado di superare da solo quel blocco solo sull'onda della curiosità?
La reazione tipica è accantonare l'argomento. Evitarlo. E da lì in poi piano piano lo trasformi in un tabù che si autoalimenta, fino ad ingigantirsi e diventare un muro di cemento armato oppure, nella migliore delle ipotesi, un muro di gomma sul quale fai rimbalzare il partner sfuggendo sempre i suoi approcci con scuse puerili.
In questi casi, un approccio puramente didascalico può essere funzionale a demistificare la fantasia in modo da poterla introdurre e prenderci confidenza dopodiché, piano piano, può essere recuperata la sua erotizzazione.

Mi sono spiegato?



> Parli la mia lingua @abebe?


Ah, non lo so: questo me lo devi dire tu! L'idea che mi sono fatto è che veniamo da vissuti diametralmente opposti.
Diametralmente opposti però va bene per indicare distanza iniziale ma può trarre in inganno per il risultato finale, perché si può essere così lontani da risultare, alla fine, contigui.
Qualcosa di questo tipo:


E perdonami la presunzione!



> Io tornerei a parlare di ciò di cui si stava parlando.
> Rispetto alla tua ex di cui hai raccontato, quel che ti avrei questo se non fosse partito tutta questa roba, sarebbe stato


Perfida! Anzi no: proprio stronza! Ma ti rendi conto che sei di una violenza inaudita??? 



> "perchè hai deciso di offrirle il tuo tempo? su quali basi hai fatto la tua valutazione?"
> 
> Non tutti ne valgono la pena, a mio parere.


Perché che per me ne valeva la pena: con lei stavo bene, a letto mi divertivo, fuori dal letto avevamo abbastanza cose in comune, interessi, amici, punti di vista.
In una parola: mi divertivo.
Tanto mi basta: sono una persona semplice.

Aggiungo: esplorare i suoi blocchi, confrontarli con i miei, capirne l'origine, destrutturarli... è stato... come dire... interessante? Anche doloroso, in certi momenti, ma alla fine un gran bel gioco! Molto meglio, IMHO, che "passare alla successiva"...
Si era creato un livello di intimità veramente importante.

Non abbiamo superato il test della lontananza, peccato: io non avrei avuto problemi ad aspettare quei pochi anni vedendoci una volta al mese più le feste comandate e le vacanze estive. Non mi spaventava. E non avevo timori poi di impegnarmi. Lei non ha avuto la fermezza di aspettarmi.
Forse è stata colpa del mio egoismo e del fatto che sono comunque partito; forse colpa delle sue insicurezze mentre eravamo lontani.
Fatto sta che se quello è bastato, se uno dei due si fosse fatto violenza e avesse rinunciato per l'altro sono sicuro che dopo l'avremmo pagata a prezzo più alto, quindi va bene così.



> E per me chi non lo sa fare, non è cretino.
> E' incosciente.


O miope.
Parole. Definizioni. Usa pure quella che più ti piace...
Io sono povero e ho pochi soldi: posso pagare poche parole. Tu evidentemente sei più ricca di me!
Tanto per tornare al caro Humpty Dumpty....


----------



## perplesso (2 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì lo so zia, ma il Pinguino è la certificazione che ho ragione io: Sono anni che cerco di spiegare a Legioni di leccatori di Bernarda con lingua a Paletta che il pompino al clitoride è la base della vita...
> Ma te come mai hai la fissa per il Total Black?


ricordi di gioventù, sua


----------



## alberto15 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> C'é un tempo della vita in cui bruci tutto ció che tocchi, con le vite altrui ti ci pulisci i piedi e in cui accendersi é un attimo. E non ci vedo assenza di saggezza.


Chissa' perche' io invece con le vite degli altri non mi ci sono mai pulito i piedi....


----------



## stany (2 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Chissa' perche' io invece con le vite degli altri non mi ci sono mai pulito i piedi....


Era una licenza poetica


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Chissa' perche' io invece con le vite degli altri non mi ci sono mai pulito i piedi....


È bello essere vivi, sai?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A me piace pensare che più che impossibile è che ognuno ci arriva fino ad un certo punto. E che il punto di ognuno è diverso da quello di un altro.
> L'unico problema è che la media è spaventosamente bassa...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era una licenza poetica


Lascialo fare, è meraviglioso Quando si prende mortalmente sul serio.


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì lo so zia, ma il Pinguino è la certificazione che ho ragione io: Sono anni che cerco di spiegare a Legioni di leccatori di Bernarda con lingua a Paletta che il pompino al clitoride è la base della vita...
> Ma te come mai hai la fissa per il Total Black?


Non sopporto le lingue a paletta...sono anni che lo spiego pure io   

Immaginari, in cui il nero e l'acciaio si incastrano perfettamente, nella mia testa ovviamente. 
E poi mi piace vedere il contrasto con la mia pelle.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E poi mi piace vedere il contrasto con la mia pelle.


sei biancalatte?


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sei biancalatte?


Non proprio bianca latte, ma ho una carnagione chiara. 
G. dice "delicatamente dorata" (mi fa rotolare quando mi dice i miei colori).  

Nel complesso, il nero e l'acciaio mi stanno piuttosto bene.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi fa rotolare quando mi dice i miei colori


'gnorante


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> 'gnorante




Pensa che una delle discussioni storiche fra noi è stata riguardo il colore di un rossetto 
Un pomeriggio intero di rotture di coglioni.
Alla fine mi ha portata in un negozio e mi ha fatto provare.
Ovviamente ero in rifiuto e quindi mi faceva tutto schifo....capricci allo stato puro praticamente (che bellezza fare la bambina )
Alla fine aveva ragione lui.

Abbiamo rediretto la mia anima goth punk verso roba meno incazzosa, senza perdermi.
Ed in effetti ne è uscita una me curiosa e interessante


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che una delle discussioni storiche fra noi è stata riguardo il colore di un rossetto
> Un pomeriggio intero di rotture di coglioni.
> Alla fine mi ha portata in un negozio e mi ha fatto provare.
> Ovviamente ero in rifiuto e quindi mi faceva tutto schifo....capricci allo stato puro praticamente (che bellezza fare la bambina )
> ...


bello. la consapevolezza rivernicia tutto di bello.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che una delle discussioni storiche fra noi è stata riguardo il colore di un rossetto
> Un pomeriggio intero di rotture di coglioni.
> Alla fine mi ha portata in un negozio e mi ha fatto provare.
> Ovviamente ero in rifiuto e quindi mi faceva tutto schifo....capricci allo stato puro praticamente (che bellezza fare la bambina )
> ...


Apro un thread


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread


se dai pure una pulita al bagno, che non ti paghiamo solo perchè sei categoria protetta, grazie


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> bello. la consapevolezza rivernicia tutto di bello.


Sì, bello.

Oltre la consapevolezza, il piacere di potersi spalmare addosso lo sguardo dell'altro e trovarcisi dentro. 
Oltre a come si crede di essere prima di quello sguardo. 

Certo...sono contemplati gli spintoni. 
Con me, per esempio, la delicata insistenza non funziona. 
Son troppo corazzata e mi diventa petulanza e finisco per scambiare la vicinanza per invadenza.  

La forza impressa nella relazione non è assoluta...credo debba essere calata sugli io coinvolti nella relazione.


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread


vai


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, bello.
> 
> Oltre la consapevolezza, il piacere di potersi spalmare addosso lo sguardo dell'altro e trovarcisi dentro.
> Oltre a come si crede di essere prima di quello sguardo.
> ...


si, capisco, come con lo squirt. se ci vai delicato non funziona


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si, capisco, come con lo squirt. se ci vai delicato non funziona


Sì, esattamente   

La delicatezza è tante cose. 
Anche saper non usarla, che sembra una roba banale, ma non lo è per niente 

Certo, serve essere, come mi è stato detto, due Uno che diventano Uno.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche saper non usarla, che sembra una roba banale, ma non lo è per niente


ma scherzi? sul romanticismo del cinghiale ci ho costruito tutto il mio immeritato successo con le donne


----------



## ipazia (3 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma scherzi? sul *romanticismo del cinghiale* ci ho costruito tutto il mio immeritato successo con le donne


 

no che non scherzo. 
Mica è da tutti saltellare su quel filo, serve che il sesso e l'esplorazione della sessualità sia un divertimento, condiviso


----------



## brenin (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!!
> Sono contenta di ritrovarti @brenin
> 
> Sì, è come dici.
> ...


Ciao !  

Penso che il  neretto rappresenti la " risposta " alle considerazioni che hai espresso....  partendo dal presupposto che la ratio - a mio avviso - certe risposte non potrà mai darcele ( in linea di massima ) ma, al contrario, un uso costante della stesssa potrebbe sortire effetti negativi o contrari alle tue aspettative ( ancorchè latenti, ma sempre presenti.... ) . In ogni caso -  e molto in generale - " mettere le cose dove voglio che siano " parzializzerebbe molto la visione del " quadro " , se non addirittura  compromettere la stessa.


----------



## abebe (3 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, bello.
> 
> Oltre la consapevolezza, il piacere di potersi spalmare addosso lo sguardo dell'altro e trovarcisi dentro.
> Oltre a come si crede di essere prima di quello sguardo.
> ...


Su questa definizione, che ho usato per sintetizzare un lungo dialogo importante ma complicato (ma comunque adeguato a quella che era la nostra coppia in quel momento), avete montato un tale bailamme che la metà sarebbe stato più del doppio di quanto sarebbe stato opportuno. E questo senza considerare che non avete neanche idea di cosa stessi parlando, cosa che cambierebbe ulteriormente le carte in tavola.

E, beninteso, non ho intenzione di parlarne perché io sono un teorico del cazzo e mi interessa parlare della teoria, non della pratica. La pratica mi interessa farla...

Né avrei avuto intenzione di parlare della mia ex ma ci sono stato trascinato quasi per i capelli: possiamo quindi metterla da parte per quanto possibile e tornare a parlare di teoria?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Su questa definizione, che ho usato per sintetizzare un lungo dialogo importante ma complicato (ma comunque adeguato a quella che era la nostra coppia in quel momento), avete montato un tale bailamme che la metà sarebbe stato più del doppio *di quanto sarebbe stato opportuno*. E questo senza considerare che non avete neanche idea di cosa stessi parlando, cosa che cambierebbe ulteriormente le carte in tavola.
> 
> E, beninteso, non ho intenzione di parlarne perché io sono un teorico del cazzo e mi interessa parlare della teoria, non della pratica. La pratica mi interessa farla...
> 
> Né avrei avuto intenzione di parlare della mia ex ma ci sono stato trascinato quasi per i capelli: possiamo quindi metterla da parte per quanto possibile e tornare a parlare di teoria?


E tu chi cazzo sei scusa? Ma fai il piacere e torna nella scatola del pupazzo a molla!


----------



## Skorpio (3 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Né avrei avuto intenzione di parlare della mia ex ma ci sono stato trascinato quasi per i capelli:


E chi sono stati quei cattivoni?

Dimmelo a me che li sistemo io

Cattivi! Brutti schifosi acccattoni puzzolenti..


----------



## ipazia (13 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> A me piace pensare che ....Tanto per tornare al caro Humpty Dumpty....


E' un approccio positivo, quello dell'arrivarci fino ad un certo punto.
Si potrebbe aprire una querelle infinita su questa questione.
Che somiglia un po' a quel che accade a volte a scuola: se il prof. mi propone questo esercizio, significa che è possibile che io lo possa svolgere.
Ma questa possibilità non significa necessariamente che si sarà in grado di svolgerlo.
Che è una ragionata piuttosto sofisticata, perchè porta a definire il possibile attraverso una doppia negazione: questa cosa è possibile perchè non può essere impossibile. E si entra a ragionare nella sfera del possibile, che è ben più ampia di quella del probabile.

Quindi è possibile entrare negli assiomi altrui perchè non può essere impossibile non riuscirci.
Altro che ragazzo semplice 

Comunque, semplificando, non penso che la media sia bassa, penso che la competenza di incontrare la diversità senza cadere nelle urla di stupore e orrore che scattano nella nostra mente, sia un esercizio poco praticato fin dall'infanzia.
Si cresce alla ricerca di punti di riferimento stabili, in cui sentirsi solidi ed identificati. (non uso appositamente "riconosciuti". Per quello serve ben altro)
Ed è esattamente questo che l'educazione (mala educazione) insegna. Identificare punti di riferimento, preferibilmente esterni in cui trovare rifugio.
Dico mala educazione, perchè e-ducare ha un significato ben preciso. A livello etimologico ed a livello pedagogico.
Significato che viene spesso sbandierato nella pubblicità delle buone prassi, ma raramente applicato nel concreto.

Semplificando molto, e torniamo ai condizionamenti e all'esserne consapevoli, l'allenamento a cercare dentro invece che fuori le domande e non le risposte è ridotto ai minimi termini.
Pensare è pesante. Confrontarsi è pesante.
Entrare in conflitto è pesante.

Si cerca una apparente leggerezza, che a mio parere altro non è che girare a largo dall'immergersi in se stessi.

E tornando a bomba, si tende a preferire gli specchi.
Ma non quello di Alice...

Io mi sento Alice.
Saltellando qui e là attraverso lo specchio ho avuto l'onore e la fortuna di incontrare parecchi Humpty Dumpty, da cui ho potuto imparare. Ad essere meno rigida.
Pur restando rigida ho iniziato a considerare il fraintendimento come aspetto essenziale della comunicazione.

Non è casuale che ogni disciplina fondi un suo vocabolario specifico (anche giocando sull'esotericità per creare spazi di riconoscimento di ruoli e funzioni) al cui interno si muove chi può "pagare". 

Quel che io trovo stupefacente, è che questo tipo di elementi, esotericità, celebrazione, ritualità, considerazione di fraintendimento e verifica, vengano scarsamente considerati in un ambito definito esclusivo da un patto formale ma non esclusivo dal punto di vista della sua fondazione.

E mi sembra ancora più stupefacente che per un qualcosa che davvero riguarda Alice, il gatto, il brucaliffo, humpty dumpty, uno spazio fantastico (nel senso di fantasie ed immaginari il più delle volte inesplorati pure per chi li "possiede"), per uno spazio esoterico e atavico come una relazione intima, ci si affidi alla forma dando per scontate domande e risposte.

Ancor più stupefacente trovo il fatto che il pagamento dell'intimità sia un tabù. Come lo è l'usarsi per scambiare.

Mi sto spiegando?

E da questo mi lego a quell'esempio della preparazione o meno ad un rapporto anale.
Perchè fa cadere la fantasia confrontarsi del corpo in quanto corpo fisico e non in quanto immagine del corpo?

Perchè il punto è che la fantasia cade quando il corpo prende fisicità.
E quindi odore, tatto, sapore. Fuor dalla vista. O vedendo a occhi chiusi.

Ho fatto quell'esempio perchè piuttosto comune. E collegato ad una pratica che, mainstream, pare essere estrema. Dal punto di vista della penetrazione dell'intimità.
Ancor più estrema, mainstream, lo è a parti invertite, ossia quando il culo è maschile e chi penetra il femminile.
E lì le immagini si moltiplicano in potenza.

Trovo stupefacente che le fantasie siano legate alla forma e non alla sostanza.
Anche se questo spiega bene quel che accade quando il noi vien trasformato in spazio in cui si trova fusione e non compenetrazione e condivisione, o l'amore diviene concretizzazione di una idea di esclusività che non è sostenuta dalla possibilità di pagamento della costruzione di quell'intimità e restano i patti - forme generalizzate - a definire il particolare.

I muri di gomma nascono quando uno o entrambi non desiderano entrare dentro e cercano fuori.
E torneremmo alla falsa, a mio parere, necessità di sovrapporsi negli assiomi. Che mi sembra un bell'alibi per non fare altro: ossia partire ognuno dai propri assiomi, esporsi nudi col cappotto e condividerli in consapevolezza dei condizionamenti e dei giudizi che li dominano.

E torneremmo anche all'educere a cui facevo riferimento.

Fra l'altro, se ci si pensa, ducere è un termine che rappresenta potere.
E non casualmente, l'educazione, è un percorso sofisticato di gestione del potere nella relazione.
E della violenza.
Compresa la delicatezza a cui facevi riferimento.

Ed è una scelta di onore fra vessazione e conduzione condivisa e reciproca.

Certo...se si esclude il potere dalla relazione, se si esclude il fatto che in qualunque relazione esiste un aspetto di educazione - come minimo di sè all'altro - allora tutto questo decade, come decade la ricchezza della parola e la possibilità di trovare punti di snodo in cui scambiare "potere".
Dove "potere" è anche informazione" di sè per l'altro.

E la violenza qui trova casa accogliente.
La sua declinazione, in accettazione della sua presenza trova spazio nel "ne vale la pena".
Ne vale la pena modulare la violenza relazionale dell'espressione dei miei desideri?
Oppure esercito la violenza di rifiutare i miei stessi desideri - che questo sia lasciando che l'altro li calpesti nelle urla di stupore ed orrore e nel giudizio oppure che sia proponendo aut aut o vessazione per realizzarli -?

per tornare alla lingua...non lo so. 
Probabilmente una domanda più adeguata sarebbe se c'è il desiderio di costruirla. 

Io, come dicevo, sono violenta.
Più o meno delicatamente


----------



## ipazia (13 Febbraio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Su questa definizione, che ho usato per sintetizzare un lungo dialogo importante ma complicato (ma comunque adeguato a quella che era la nostra coppia in quel momento), avete montato un tale bailamme che la metà sarebbe stato più del doppio di quanto sarebbe stato opportuno. E questo senza considerare che non avete neanche idea di cosa stessi parlando, cosa che cambierebbe ulteriormente le carte in tavola.
> 
> E, beninteso, non ho intenzione di parlarne perché io sono un teorico del cazzo e mi interessa parlare della teoria, non della pratica. La pratica mi interessa farla...
> 
> Né avrei avuto intenzione di parlare della mia ex ma ci sono stato trascinato quasi per i capelli: possiamo quindi metterla da parte per quanto possibile e tornare a parlare di teoria?


Guarda che la questione della delicatezza sarebbe qualcosa di cui parlare ampiamente. E altrettanto da sperimentare. 

Non a caso è entrata in gioco la violenza.   

Se io e te siamo in relazione e tu esplori i miei blocchi, o il consenso è costantemente rinnovato o non basta il fantomatico amore per averlo confermato. 
E confermare il consenso significa essere consapevoli che la delicatezza ha diverse esplicitazioni. 
Tanto che a volte delicatezza diventa non usar delicatezza.

Un po' come per lo squirt 

Personalmente ho trovato interessante il tuo accenno allo spingere delicatamente l'altro. 
E' quello che a mio parere da il senso di una relazione. 
Roba che compone il "ne vale la pena". 

Una relazione in cui non ci si spinge delicatamente "di là" dal mio punto di vista è morta. 
E' la concretizzazione del mantenimento di un ideale. 
L'amore è un buon optional per barricarsi. 

Oppure, una forte motivazione ad andare. A fidarsi. 
A riconoscere dentro di sè le forme della delicatezza. 
Proporle e riceverle reciprocamente. 
Che la delicatezza non è qualcosa di scolpito nella pietra e nemmeno di immutabile.
Dipende da infinite variabili: genere, età, storia culturale e storia personale, conoscenze, elaborazioni, difese, solo per citarne alcune.

Certo è che parlare di delicatezza senza parlare di limiti, senza distinguere fra limiti oggettivi e limiti soggettivi, attese e aspettative, immaginari e fantasie (e mi lego all'esempio della penetrazione anale che esclude ogni riferimento al corpo fisico e alle esigenze legate a quel corpo fisico da entrambe le parti) diviene semplicisticamente andare a parare in ciò che per ciascuno è tollerato oppure no. 
E anche di questo è complesso parlare se non ci si parla riguardo i bisogni e il percorso che porta a riconoscere che spesso e volentieri quel che si vuole non ha nulla a che vedere con quello di cui si ha bisogno. 
E dell'offerta reciproca di tutto questo. 

In tutto questo, dove si colloca l'esclusività? 

Perchè se l'esclusività diviene che non desidero altri all'infuori di te, oppure che non scopo altri all'infuori di te...io ci vedo una illusione che cerca realtà nella verità della forma senza occuparsi della sostanza.


----------



## ipazia (13 Febbraio 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Ciao !
> 
> Penso che il  neretto rappresenti la " risposta " alle considerazioni che hai espresso....  partendo dal presupposto che la ratio - a mio avviso - certe risposte non potrà mai darcele ( in linea di massima ) ma, al contrario, un uso costante della stesssa potrebbe sortire effetti negativi o contrari alle tue aspettative ( ancorchè latenti, ma sempre presenti.... ) . In ogni caso -  e molto in generale - " mettere le cose dove voglio che siano " parzializzerebbe molto la visione del " quadro " , se non addirittura  compromettere la stessa.


 

Sì, è come dici.

Pensavo in questi giorni che l'altro, intendo un altro "intimo", Qualcuno e non chiunque, sia Qualcuno e lo divenga ogni giorno un po' di più, scambiandosi lo sguardo in queste circostanze.

Che altro non è che affidamento, e forse anche appartenenza.
Ti ricordi di quando parlavamo dei lupi? Di come vanno a caccia?

E' una forma della caccia anche quel non tornare indietro e impegnarsi a lasciare che il quadro si dispieghi.
O anche provare a tornare indietro - credo sia una delle strade in cui perdersi è più probabile quella dell'andare indietro alla ricerca di ciò che si è rimasto, e credo sia uno di quei percorsi infidi in cui il rischio di ritrovare qualcosa che non c'è è più elevato - e ascoltare il richiamo nella nebbia.

Ma senza affidamento e appartenenza?

solo che poi, come si fa ad affidarsi a qualcuno, ad appartenere ad un luogo comune, se in primis non ci si affida a se stessi? se non si appartiene a se stessi?

E ragionavo che affidarsi a se stessi, appartenere a se stessi è esattamente la relativizzazione della ratio e includendo l'ascolto di quel senso sottile, quel correre al buio senza vedere.

Come fa un luogo a diventare comune se ognuno - individualmente - non ci mette il "suo" luogo?

Pensavo ai lupi...corrono ognun per sè, ognuno al suo posto in connessione con il posto dell'altro.
E' roba complessa.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se io e te siamo in relazione e tu esplori i miei blocchi, o il consenso è costantemente rinnovato o non basta il fantomatico amore per averlo confermato.


Io ho la sensazione invece che per molti la "costante conferma" del consenso coincida con la conferma del legame. 

Quindi se io e te si convive e si sta insieme, se io ti rompo i coglioni un giorno si e l'altro si su un tuo blocco, la costante conferma al consenso io ce la avrei nel fatto che che si continua a stare insieme e a convivere 

Ecco.. Il giorno che trovassi le tue valigie alla porta di casa, probabilmente avrei forse la percezione che la "costante conferma" si è interrotta

Non ho altre spiegazioni razionali a certe forme di insistenza. 

Anche perché in che forma potrei riconfermarti di spintonare dopo averti appena detto che da dove sono non desidero spostarmi? 

"ti ho detto e ti ripeto che il culo non te lo do.. Però stasera è San Valentino, mi raccomando tu insisti eh?"


----------



## abebis (17 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao gente!

Sì, sono io: abebe.

Io che, come un idiota e come ho spiegato agli admin, mentre cambiavo la password al mio account ho fatto un piccolo casino che mi impedisce di riaccedere a quell'account. Ok: compatitemi pure! 

Ho spiegato questo, dicevo, ma ovviamente (e giustamente anche, direi) non mi hanno creduto e non mi hanno consegnato chiavi in mano le credenziali di abebe; però mi hanno lasciato reiscrivere "in chiaro" dato che sono convinto che la mia "voce" mi identificherà più delle mie impronte digitali... 

PS: per gli admin: se la mia prossima risposta (che ho dovuto spezzare, perché non entrava in un unico messaggio!  )   vi convince, per favore levatemi il controllo sulle risposte, che il lag è veramente fastidioso. Please.




E quindi... iniziamo con una "rispostina" a @ipazia.

Un breve riassunto per chi è intollerante ai pipponi: "Ipazia, sono essenzialmente d'accordo con te".

Per chi invece non ha niente di meglio da fare che leggere 'ste robe...


----------



## abebis (17 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un approccio positivo, quello dell'arrivarci fino ad un certo punto.
> 
> Si potrebbe aprire una querelle infinita su questa questione.
> 
> ...



Attenzione: questa è ESATTAMENTE la distinzione che c'è tra studio e ricerca. Quello che adesso è un esercizio per lo studente è stato ricerca per qualcuno prima di lui.
Solo che per quel qualcuno non era chiara la risolubilità di quel problema. Una volta risolto, per gli altri (che hanno le adeguate conoscenze) quello diventa esercizio, più o meno difficile, in quanto è certificata la sua risolubilità ed è questa certificazione che definisce un esercizio come tale.

Quanto all'esercizio in sé, mica è facile per un professore proporre un esercizio adeguato: se è troppo semplice, non stimola - è solo ripetizione. Se è troppo difficile, frustra - e quindi non fa evolvere.
Il miglior esercizio, IMHO, è quello che ti riesce... quasi! Ché a quel punto, quando vai dal prof a chiedere quel pezzetto che ti mancava, il suggerimento ti scatena un'epifania che ti illumina lo spirito.
Il problema è che non siamo educati a questo perché nelle scuole siamo abituati a vedere esercizi altamente ripetitivi che, al più, aumentano in complessità tecnica.

Ovviamente il concetto di "esercizio adeguato" è altamente soggettivo e dipende dalle conoscenze e attitudini dello studente, ça va sans dire!

In definitiva, trasportare questo paradigma ai rapporti interpersonali è... sottile. In primo luogo perché non è chiaro se siamo nel campo degli esercizi o della ricerca.




> Quindi è possibile entrare negli assiomi altrui perchè non può essere impossibile non riuscirci.



In secondo luogo perché per alcuni può essere un esercizio comunque irrisolubile... 



> Altro che ragazzo semplice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Più che si cresce alla ricerca di punti di riferimento stabili, a me pare che si cresca per mezzo di punti di riferimento stabili e poi si tenda ad ancorarsi a quelli.

Io la vedo così: secondo me ci sono essenzialmente due modi possibili di educare (o forse più precisamente di far crescere) un bambino/ragazzo.

Il primo è quello di fornire punti di riferimento da principio stabilissimi e poi via via più incerti, fino a quando sarà in grado di correre agilmente con le proprie gambe.

È il modo che segue la maggior parte della gente.
Il problema (del mainstream) è quando lo si segue acriticamente e/o egoisticamente: in questo caso non si è in grado di allentare gradualmente le corde e chi cresce si ritrova imprigionato in schemi che gli sono stati imposti.
A quel punto, chi se ne rende conto abbastanza presto si ribella e manda tutti a cagare, affermando il proprio io.
Gli altri continuano a mettere un passo dietro l'altro come è stato loro insegnato e restano imprigionati in schemi altrui fino a quando non sbroccano malamente. Oppure alla fine schiattano senza aver mai sbroccato, avendo sempre vissuto nel modo che era stato insegnato loro, prigionieri in una prigione di cui non sono neanche consapevoli.

Il secondo modo di crescere un bambino è quello di buttarlo nella fossa dei leoni e vedere se impara a scappare subito... ma tipicamente questo non è un modo che viene scelto scientemente: sono piuttosto i casi (bastardi) della vita che lo impongono al bambino/ragazzo.
Di quelli che si ritrovano dentro la fossa dei leoni, pochi riescono a scappare: i più vengono mangiati. E quei pochi che riescono a scappare più che a correre in genere imparano, appunto, a... scappare!





> Semplificando molto, e torniamo ai condizionamenti e all'esserne consapevoli, l'allenamento a cercare dentro invece che fuori le domande e non le risposte è ridotto ai minimi termini.
> 
> Pensare è pesante. Confrontarsi è pesante.
> 
> Entrare in conflitto è pesante.



Più che altro, il difficile è fare queste cose in modo costruttivo 




> Si cerca una apparente leggerezza, che a mio parere altro non è che girare a largo dall'immergersi in se stessi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse lo trovi stupefacente perché hai passato il tuo tempo a scappare: quando sei in moto costante, anche chi sta fermo inchiodato a terra ti sembra che si muova. Per accorgerti che è fermo, devi quanto meno rallentare parecchio.
Peggio ancora se ti muovi costantemente e neanche di moto uniforme: allora sì che è un casino rendersi conto di come si muovono o non si muovono gli altri... 

Per chi viaggia su un calcinculo, l'unica cosa fissa dell'universo è il seggiolino su cui è seduto!



> Mi sto spiegando?


Non saprei: sto capendo?



> E da questo mi lego a quell'esempio della preparazione o meno ad un rapporto anale.
> 
> Perchè fa cadere la fantasia confrontarsi del corpo in quanto corpo fisico e non in quanto immagine del corpo?
> 
> ...


Boh... se la fantasia cadesse quando il corpo prende fisicità, tutti si fermerebbero nel momento in cui appoggiano l'uccello al buco!

A me pare invece (o, piuttosto, la mia esperienza mi suggerisce) che il problema sia che la fisicità si scontra con il mito della spontaneità: il prepararsi fa cadere l'immaginario che il sesso bollente nasce così... sul momento... sull'onda di un impulso imprevedibile e irresistibile che ti fa perdere il controllo!

Restando "in tema", poi c'è da capire perché il sesso anale sia così cercato mentre la coprofilia sia così demonizzata.
Io non cerco spasmodicamente l'uno, non demonizzo l'altra. L'uno se c'è va bene, se non c'è amen. L'altra semplicemente non mi interessa: non riesco ad attribuire nessun valore sessuale alla merda perché per me la merda è... merda: banalmente, il residuo biologico di quello che ho mangiato, guardando il quale capisco se ho mangiato bene o male, se il mio intestino funziona bene o male.
Ed è anche un materiale piuttosto nobile in quanto servirebbe (in una società più sana...) a produrre altro cibo... 
Dopo che la mattina ho attentamente osservato il resto di quello che ho mangiato il giorno prima, sono ben sereno nel tirare lo sciacquone senza la minima tentazione o fantasia di spalmarla addosso a me o a chi mi dorme vicino. 

Ahhhh... mi sa proprio che aveva tanta tanta ragione Gianni Rodari quando teorizzava l'esorcizzazione della cacca con i bambini!!!  

Io forse non ho bisogno di esorcizzarla perché nessuno me l'ha mai demonizzata, anzi: mi ci hanno sempre fatto convivere serenamente.



> Ho fatto quell'esempio perchè piuttosto comune. E collegato ad una pratica che, mainstream, pare essere estrema. Dal punto di vista della penetrazione dell'intimità.


Estrema...: parliamone! Quando una volta le brave ragazze eran tutte figlie di Maria, ogni culo era galleria! 

Certo, poi dopo il matrimonio ricresceva immediatamente l'imene al culo, ma questa è un'altra storia... 



> Ancor più estrema, mainstream, lo è a parti invertite, ossia quando il culo è maschile e chi penetra il femminile.
> 
> E lì le immagini si moltiplicano in potenza.


Questo è meno mainstream, te lo concedo...


----------



## abebis (17 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Trovo stupefacente che le fantasie siano legate alla forma e non alla sostanza.
> 
> Anche se questo spiega bene quel che accade quando il noi vien trasformato in spazio in cui si trova fusione e non compenetrazione e condivisione, o l'amore diviene concretizzazione di una idea di esclusività che non è sostenuta dalla possibilità di pagamento della costruzione di quell'intimità e restano i patti - forme generalizzate - a definire il particolare.
> 
> ...


Oppure non desiderano entrare dentro e restano chiusi su se stessi. Non è necessario cercare fuori: può essere una cosa passiva.



> E torneremmo alla falsa, a mio parere, necessità di sovrapporsi negli assiomi. Che mi sembra un bell'alibi per non fare altro: ossia partire ognuno dai propri assiomi, esporsi nudi col cappotto e condividerli in consapevolezza dei condizionamenti e dei giudizi che li dominano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se avessi saputo che con due banali parole accostate avrei scatenato una tale tempesta di bit...
Miiiiinchia! 



> Ed è una scelta di onore fra vessazione e conduzione condivisa e reciproca.
> 
> Certo...se si esclude il potere dalla relazione, se si esclude il fatto che in qualunque relazione esiste un aspetto di educazione - come minimo di sè all'altro - allora tutto questo decade, come decade la ricchezza della parola e la possibilità di trovare punti di snodo in cui scambiare "potere".
> 
> ...


Già: troppo spesso in una coppia ci si impone di ignorare che l'affermazione acritica del proprio diritto al rifiuto si trasforma nell'imposizione della frustrazione altrui! (lasciamo perdere la violenza, va'...  )

Perché sia chiaro che se ho ricevuto un rifiuto acritico, l'unica alternativa che considero rispetto al mettersi a parlare anche dolorosamente è la propria frustrazione: l'aut aut o la vessazione sono risposte che mi fanno orrore!
Non le consideravo sensate quando avevo diciassette anni, figurati ora che continuo ad averne diciassette! 




ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che la questione della delicatezza sarebbe qualcosa di cui parlare ampiamente. E altrettanto da sperimentare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there, done that.

Pensavo facesse parte del crescere della coppia, sto scoprendo che ho fatto da inconsapevole terapeuta sessuale a me e alla mia coppia. E sto capendo perché tante coppie scoppiano... 



> Lo spingere delicatamente l'altro.
> 
> E' quello che a mio parere da il senso di una relazione.
> 
> Roba che compone il "ne vale la pena".


Concordo



> Una relazione in cui non ci si spinge delicatamente "di là" dal mio punto di vista è morta.


Concordo



> E' la concretizzazione del mantenimento di un ideale.
> 
> L'amore è un buon optional per barricarsi.


Concordo



> Oppure, una forte motivazione ad andare. A fidarsi.
> 
> A riconoscere dentro di sè le forme della delicatezza.
> 
> Proporle e riceverle reciprocamente.


Concordo



> Che la delicatezza non è qualcosa di scolpito nella pietra e nemmeno di immutabile.
> 
> Dipende da infinite variabili: genere, età, storia culturale e storia personale, conoscenze, elaborazioni, difese, solo per citarne alcune.


Concordo (uffa che palle!  )



> Certo è che parlare di delicatezza senza parlare di limiti, senza distinguere fra limiti oggettivi e limiti soggettivi, attese e aspettative, immaginari e fantasie (e mi lego all'esempio della penetrazione anale che esclude ogni riferimento al corpo fisico e alle esigenze legate a quel corpo fisico da entrambe le parti) diviene semplicisticamente andare a parare in ciò che per ciascuno è tollerato oppure no.
> 
> E anche di questo è complesso parlare se non ci si parla riguardo i bisogni e il percorso che porta a riconoscere che spesso e volentieri quel che si vuole non ha nulla a che vedere con quello di cui si ha bisogno.
> 
> E dell'offerta reciproca di tutto questo.


Ecco, questo è complicato: premesso e concordato che i limiti sono soggettivi e variano anche per la stessa persona nelle varie fasi della sua vita, come riconoscerli? Basta un no? Basta un no ragionato? Per alcune cose basta un no ragionato mentre per altre anche un no ragionato è irragionevole? E chi le decide, eventualmente, quali sono queste cose?

È un bel casino...


----------



## abebis (17 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> In tutto questo, dove si colloca l'esclusività?



In tutto questo l'esclusività si colloca come compagna spontanea di quello che, per me, è il principio fondante della coppia, da cui segue tutto il resto come corollario: la condivisione.

Se io faccio qualsiasi cosa, anche da solo (che magari a te non piace), poi comunque te la racconto, la condivido con te e la condivisione rende l'esperienza comune e unisce la coppia. E viceversa.
Per dire: a me piace il cinema, tu ti addormenti sulle poltroncine; a te piace ballare, io sembro la brutta copia di Theresa May che fa la Dancing Queen. 
Bene: io mi vado a vedere Takeshi Kitano al cineclub con a seguire dibattito spaccacoglioni, tu ti vai a fare le tue sudate in balera. 
Poi ce le raccontiamo a vicenda, magari davanti ad una bottiglia di buon vino, e condividiamo le nostre emozioni.

La vedo difficile invece che io torno a casa e ti racconto della sensazione che ho provato a fare la spagnola con la mia collega che ha la quarta oppure tu che mi racconti che hai avuto difficoltà a ingoiare lo sperma di quel moretto perché prima aveva mangiato risotto agli asparagi...

Occhei, sto estremizzando, ovvio, però penso che il concetto sia chiaro: _se non te lo posso raccontare, non c'è condivisione._

Aggiungo che all'interno dell'esclusività ci faccio tranquillamente rientrare un triangolo o un'orgia fatta insieme: se due vogliono fare queste cose, sono fatte insieme, pertanto sono condivise! Nessun problema, ovviamente.

Il punto focale, dicevo, è la condivisione: _se non c'è condivisione, si crea distanza_.
ANCHE se all'inizio non sembra!
Hai voglia a raccontarti la favoletta che la scopata fuori resta fuori, del tutto sconnessa dalla coppia... Crea distanza, c'è poco da fare!
E, nel lungo periodo, prima o poi quella distanza si farà sentire; probabilmente al primo momento di difficoltà della coppia, momento in cui sarebbe necessario sfoderare tutta la vicinanza possibile (sempre se... "ne vale la pena"...  ).
Se invece è stata creata quella distanza, in quel caso la coppia è in realtà solo un morto che cammina. Più o meno come Bill dopo che la sposa gli ha fatto la mossa delle cinque dita...

Occhio: non dico che debba essere necessariamente così. Se io avessi i coglioni per sopportare l'immagine delle tue scorribande sessuali con altri, e viceversa, nessun problema! Basta però chiarirlo in anticipo. E allora in quel caso, semplicemente, "l'uso del corpo" non è più tradimento.

Solo che te l'ho detto: sono un ragazzo semplice e io questi coglioni non ce li ho. Non ho problemi a riconoscerlo. Pertanto, gradisco che tu mi offra l'esclusività e, reciprocamente, ti offro la mia senza se e senza ma.
L'offerta incondizionata però presuppone che ci parliamo anche fino a farci male, se del caso!

Ed è esattamente in questo punto che il tuo ragionamento non lo trovo intellettualmente corretto: visto che tu e il tuo compagno invece quei coglioni ce li avete, trovo scorretto che tu qui disquisisca dell' "usare il corpo con un altro" con me come io invece dico "io vado al cinema tu a ballare"...
Capisci che, tornando al linguaggio, ci fa sembrare due persone che usano le stesse parole ma parlano due lingue diverse. Cioè: ne possiamo parlare, ma non puoi tramite quel concetto evidenziare una mia presunta debolezza nei confronti del concetto di tradimento, perché parliamo di una cosa che per me lo è ma per te no.
Insomma: chi concorda di trombare liberamente, trombando fuori casa non rientra in nessun senso nella categoria "fedifraghi". Così come non ci rientra chi si lancia (insieme!) in arditi esperimenti geometrici sui triangoli, i quadrilateri, ecc....

Penso che su questo siamo d'accordo, no?

In definitiva, l'equivoco di base è che "tradimento" (in una coppia) viene in genere tradotto in automatico con "scopare con altri": è una banalizzazione che racconta solo una parte della storia, e neanche necessariamente in modo corretto.



> Perchè se l'esclusività diviene che non desidero altri all'infuori di te, oppure che non scopo altri all'infuori di te...io ci vedo una illusione che cerca realtà nella verità della forma senza occuparsi della sostanza.


Che io possa non desiderare altri all'infuori di te, è una cazzata intergalattica.

Che io possa non scopare con altri all'infuori di te, invece è cosa possibilissima (se io con te scopo bene E se "ne vale la pena").

Ma io, al contrario di te, questo lo vedo proprio come sostanza, non come forma: si ritorna al principio olistico della coppia per cui il tutto (la nostra coppia, il nostro vissuto, quello che abbiamo insieme, ecc) è maggiore della somma delle parti (le scopate che mi posso fare in giro con altri corpi), per cui scelgo una cosa piuttosto che l'altra.
Scelgo. Semplicemente perché tutte le possibilità non le posso avere: stante i nostri (della nostra coppia) assiomi, alcune cose sono incompatibili con altre, quindi una scelta è inevitabile.

È un gioco pericoloso? Oh yessss... pericolosissimo!
Perché bisogna cedere pezzettini della propria sovranità senza la certezza di avere niente in cambio!
Altro che accumular crediti: qui si regala... 
Questo in genere lo si fa per i figli: per un partner... è un po' da folli! Concordo...

Questo gioco pericoloso, in ogni caso, lo si gioca solo se "ne vale la pena".
E anche il "ne vale la pena" è un concetto relativo, non assoluto, però NON prevede di immolare se stessi acriticamente: se del caso, meglio salutarsi e ognuno per la sua strada, figli o non figli, mutuo o non mutuo.

Insomma, chissà... magari va a finire che quelli che amano il rischio sono i fedeli e i fedifraghi invece sono solo dei pavidi che scappano di fronte ad un gioco troppo grande per loro...


----------



## abebis (17 Febbraio 2020)

Bene, visto che mi sono stati approvati i messaggi, mi rivesto del mio vecchio vestito: io mi sento _tanto _ Brad Major... 

E mi abituo al nuovo nome: in fondo abebis mi piace di più come nick di abebe, con buona pace del grande Abebe!

Avrei dovuto sceglierlo prima.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Io che, come un idiota e come ho spiegato agli admin, mentre cambiavo la password al mio account ho fatto un piccolo casino che mi impedisce di riaccedere a quell'account. Ok: compatitemi pure!
> 
> Ho spiegato questo, dicevo, ma ovviamente (e giustamente anche, direi) non mi hanno creduto e non mi hanno consegnato chiavi in mano le credenziali di abebe;


Pezzi di merda..


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2020)

Maronnn' che pippone megagalattico.
Tra Zia Ipa e quest'altro che gli seziona i post siamo fottuti davvero. @perplesso  non è che per caso mi daresti una ripulita a questo thread?


----------



## abebis (18 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Maronnn' che pippone megagalattico.
> Tra Zia Ipa e quest'altro che gli seziona i post siamo fottuti davvero. @perplesso  non è che per caso mi daresti una ripulita a questo thread?


Prima di 'sto thread io non ero così! Avevo solo dei pensieri confusi che mi vagavano in testa.

Mi avete fatto cagliare il cervello!  

Te e quell'altra fusa...


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Maronnn' che pippone megagalattico.
> Tra Zia Ipa e quest'altro che gli seziona i post siamo fottuti davvero. @perplesso  non è che per caso mi daresti una ripulita a questo thread?


vedo cosa posso fare


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Prima di 'sto thread io non ero così! Avevo solo dei pensieri confusi che mi vagavano in testa.
> 
> Mi avete fatto cagliare il cervello!
> 
> Te e *quell'altra fusa*...




Lieta di servire   

(con calma rispondo. Prima ci medito...hai scritto una botta di roba!)


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lieta di servire
> 
> (con calma rispondo. Prima ci medito...hai scritto una botta di roba!)


È la nemesi


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la nemesi




Ho pensato una cosa simile!!!! 

E sia..la punizione ha un certo non so che


----------



## abebis (19 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho pensato una cosa simile!!!!
> 
> E sia..la punizione ha un certo non so che


Ok, concordiamo una safe word.

Che ne dici di "supercalifragistilistichespiralidoso" ?


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ok, concordiamo una safe word.
> 
> Che ne dici di "supercalifragistilistichespiralidoso" ?


Sei sadico!!!  







Mi piace.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ok, concordiamo una safe word.
> 
> Che ne dici di "supercalifragistilistichespiralidoso" ?


Anche la parola deve essere coerente.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Febbraio 2020)

Le mie son più belle.
Con l'ultima era il nome della madre.
Per quanto anche "Brunetta" per smosciare la tensione sessuale va da dio.


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la parola deve essere coerente.




più che altro, con una safe tanto lunga e ingarbugliata...ora che arrivi in fondo e durante una punizione...
Serve disciplina


----------



## ipazia (19 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le mie son più belle.
> Con l'ultima era *il nome della madre*.
> Per quanto anche "Brunetta" per smosciare la tensione sessuale va da dio.


usti!!! 

...proietto...e immagino il sogghigno nel proporla... la bastardaggine ha una eleganza intrinseca!!
Bella safe in effetti. 

E si potrebbe tornare alla delicatezza e alla sua somministrazione...


----------



## abebis (20 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le mie son più belle.
> Con l'ultima era il nome della madre.


Elapeppa!

E chi era 'sta tipa per meritarsi 'sta bastardata? La figlia della tua nota collega ABDP?


----------



## abebis (20 Febbraio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> più che altro, con una safe tanto lunga e ingarbugliata...ora che arrivi in fondo e durante una punizione...
> Serve disciplina


Il senso era quello, ovviamente... 

Però... sorry... mi dispiace deluderti ma non mi diletto in questi giochetti.

Sono un ragazzo semplice, te l'ho detto (e non scherzo!): con me ti annoieresti. 

Anche se... apprezzo certi giochini... "interessanti" che ho visto passare...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Elapeppa!
> 
> E chi era 'sta tipa per meritarsi 'sta bastardata? La figlia della tua nota collega ABDP?


Che non sai quante separazioni ho vinto contro di lei


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Il senso era quello, ovviamente...
> 
> Però... sorry... mi dispiace deluderti ma non mi diletto in questi giochetti.
> 
> ...


Crescerai. Lo fanno tutti. Il dramma è che se cresci troppo tardi la paura della tua età poi ti blocca nell'abisso dei se fosse. Ask @danny for further informations.


----------



## abebis (20 Febbraio 2020)

Bah... io ho come orizzonte di iniziare a praticare paracadutismo dopo i 70 anni: prima mi sembra sciocco e azzardato!


----------



## abebis (20 Febbraio 2020)

Arci, cerco di raddrizzarti un po' il thread e ti racconto una storiella in topic che ho conosciuto pissonammente di pissona.

Solo che il protagonista non è la mamma totale ma il babbo morto di lavoro.

Lei è (era) una mia collega quando ero chez vous, un po' (ma non troppo) più grande di me con la quale sono diventato parecchio amico, lui non l'ho praticamente mai visto.

Lui era un tipo in carriera, da prima che si sposassero. Della serie lavoro tutti i giorni 8-19, spesso anche il sabato. Lei se l'è preso così, se l'è sposato così e ci ha fatto un paio di figlioli.

Lei fa la mamma (anche se continua a lavorare), lui in casa è inesistente: del resto "deve lavorare", e i soldi piacciono a tutti...

Non cambia mai un pannolino, non si alza mai la notte quando i figli si svegliano, non ha mai partecipato ad una festa né al nido, né alla materna, né alle elementari.

Non ha mai parlato con una maestra.

Aggiungi anche due settimane di ferie sempre nel solito posto, tutte le domeniche dai nonni: una di qui una di là.

Quando il carico di accudimento dei figli diminuisce (il primo in terza il secondo in seconda elementare) lei inizia a guardarsi allo specchio e  realizza che sta stretta. Anche a letto stava un po' stretta.
Prova a dirlo al marito ma lui non capisce a fondo e non ci sono cambiamenti sostanziali.
Lei non insiste in modo... insistente...  e alla fine si tromba il babbo di un amichetto.
Poi scoppia il bubbone e ora sono (in)felicemente separati.

Lui si è chiamato le corna? Assolutamente sì.

Però....

Anche lei ha il suo bel concorso di colpa, secondo me: non puoi prenderti uno così, dire che ti sta bene, andarci avanti per degli anni e poi svegliarti di punto in bianco e dire che non ti sta più bene e vorresti cambiare le cose con un colpo di bacchetta magica!
Se ci vuoi provare, il percorso è lungo e anche molto doloroso: probabilmente devono volare stracci!
Non puoi immaginare che con quattro discorsetti in sei mesi trasformi magicamente un morto di lavoro in un babbo presente e compagno di vita!

Ho provato a spiegarglielo ma ormai... le era partito l'embolo per il cazzo... ed è partita per la tangente!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Arci, cerco di raddrizzarti un po' il thread e ti racconto una storiella in topic che ho conosciuto pissonammente di pissona.
> 
> Solo che il protagonista non è la mamma totale ma il babbo morto di lavoro.
> 
> ...


Embè? Ciccio funziona così quando hai i figli. Senza ti lasceresti. Coi figli cornifichi. 
Anche perché (per una volta non faccio il supponente per miei presunti meriti personali, ma semplicemente perché io ho i figli e tu no) non sai di che parli.
Nessuno veramente cosa lo aspetta dopo aver figliato, penso che se si avesse la percezione reale di come ti cambiano gli equilibri della vita, in bene o in male, tutta l'umanità si estinguerebbe in vent'anni, oppure la genitorialità diventerebbe il lavoro più pagato della storia.
Ti prendi una/o così (ma così come? Come se uno non avesse il dovere di crescere insieme), ci fai i figli e non cambia con te o non si sbtte per stare al tuo passo mentre il mondo ri si rivolta addosso: benvenuto nel paradigma del 99% delle recriminazioni che ogni cazzo di genitore fa all'altro. Maschi o femmine, corna o non corna. In uno schema in cui l'unico vero peccato mortale è arroccarsi in una scusa (dal lavoro alla stessa genitorialità) per non aprirsi all'altro e alle sue esigenze, mentre la pressione sale. Io da papà ho giocato d'attacco: mi sono preso in gestione esclusiva fette di vita della nana (sport e feste), mentre l'ex legittima si smazzava scuola e velleità artistiche. Ma mi sono trovato comunque pesantemente insoddisfatto della persona nel guscio che avevo accanto. E quando lei mi ha detto che "lei era così da sempre" le ho risposto che io invece nella vita vado avanti. 
Ti ho sempre detto che sei una persona abbastanza risolta, ma questa aprioristica difesa della fedeltà come valore fine a te stesso ti fa sembrare uno yesman renziano. Prima la vita la vivi, poi la spieghi


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Arci, cerco di raddrizzarti un po' il thread e ti racconto una storiella in topic che ho conosciuto pissonammente di pissona.
> 
> Solo che il protagonista non è la mamma totale ma il babbo morto di lavoro.
> 
> ...


Le commesse del supermercato secondo le rilevazioni Inail avevano un tempo una forte incidenze di sindromi del tunnel carpale.
Il gesto che facevano per prendere e passare la merce, ripetuto per anni, aveva questa conseguenza.
Ovviamente nessuno lo poteva immaginare a priori: ci sono voluti casi e dati statistici per poter arrivare a comprendere che quel gesto ripetuto migliaia di volte creava dei problemi. 
Tutti partono sani.
Anche le coppie.


----------



## abebis (20 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Embè? Ciccio funziona così quando hai i figli. Senza ti lasceresti. Coi figli cornifichi.


Ma guarda che questa cosa la capisco benissimo ed è il senso anche di quello che avevo detto tra le righe ad @ipazia: per essere libero di seguire solo te stesso, devi avere lo zaino leggero! I figli... altro che zaino leggero: vere e proprie catene!

Resta il fatto che alla fine comunque le corna sono essenzialmente la via per arrivare a lasciarsi: ti creano quella lacerazione di fronte alla quale la gente in genere getta la spugna rispetto ai tentativi di riconciliazione.



> *In uno schema in cui l'unico vero peccato mortale è arroccarsi in una scusa (dal lavoro alla stessa genitorialità) per non aprirsi all'altro e alle sue esigenze, mentre la pressione sale.*


Ho finito i modi di sottolineare ed evidenziare questa frase...  



> E quando lei mi ha detto che "lei era così da sempre"


Quindi, essenzialmente, ti ha detto che più che una donna tu hai sposato l'immagine che ti eri fatto di una donna?



> Ti ho sempre detto che sei una persona abbastanza risolta, ma questa aprioristica difesa della fedeltà come valore fine a te stesso ti fa sembrare uno yesman renziano. Prima la vita la vivi, poi la spieghi


Ma tu confondi i principi con l'applicazione dei principi: io NON sono disposto a morire per dei principi, ma posso provare a vivere secondo dei principi.
Provare: riuscirci è un altro paio di maniche.  E lo si può stabilire solo a posteriori... 

E comunque, renziano vallo a dire a tu' pà, ok?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

Noneeee!
Spe che scompatto. 


abebis ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che alla fine comunque le corna sono essenzialmente la via per arrivare a lasciarsi: ti creano quella lacerazione di fronte alla quale la gente in genere getta la spugna rispetto ai tentativi di riconciliazione.


Ma manco per il cazzo. Le corna sono essenzialmente il modo migliore per salvare il progetto senza far saltare le teste e senza ridursi ai minimi termini. Perché molto spesso non c'è un cazzo da riconciliare, cambiano le persone, cambiano le voglie. Ma non vuoi o non puoi lasciarti. Anche solo semplicemente perché ami a sufficienza una persona per sapere che se la cercassi di evolvere anche solo con delicata insistenza la spezzeresti in due.


abebis ha detto:


> Quindi, essenzialmente, ti ha detto che più che una donna tu hai sposato l'immagine che ti eri fatto di una donna?


 Assolutamente no. Mi ha detto semplicemente che lei si piace a a sufficienza per voler rimanere così com'è.


abebis ha detto:


> Ma tu confondi i principi con l'applicazione dei principi: io NON sono disposto a morire per dei principi, ma posso provare a vivere secondo dei principi.
> Provare: riuscirci è un altro paio di maniche.  E lo si può stabilire solo a posteriori...


I principi se non si applicano restano Nulli. E personalmente non sono convinto che le rinunce beatifichino la carne. Ho sempre considerato Madre Teresa di Calcutta una bigotta ritardata, e l'ho conosciuta personalmente.
I masochisti restano pochi, perlopiù la gente è torpida e stupida e usa i principi per non pensare.


----------



## abebis (20 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo. Le corna sono essenzialmente il modo migliore per salvare il progetto senza far saltare le teste e senza ridursi ai minimi termini.


Boh, se lo dici te....

Nei casi che ho conosciuto io, le corna non hanno mai salvato niente. Nelle migliori delle ipotesi hanno sempre portato alla separazione. Nelle peggiori, hanno portato a persone che hanno continuato a convivere odiandosi neanche cordialmente e non sopportandosi neanche un po'.
Altro che un progetto: un rudere!

Sarà che mi sono circondato solo di disadattati. Del resto, chi si somiglia si piglia... 



> I principi se non si applicano restano Nulli. E personalmente non sono convinto che le rinunce beatifichino la carne.


Ma io li applico! E finora quando ho rinunciato a qualcosa è stato per avere "di più".

Rinunciare a qualcosa per non avere niente, anche no!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Febbraio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh, se lo dici te....
> 
> Nei casi che ho conosciuto io, le corna non hanno mai salvato niente. Nelle migliori delle ipotesi hanno sempre portato alla separazione. Nelle peggiori, hanno portato a persone che hanno continuato a convivere odiandosi neanche cordialmente e non sopportandosi neanche un po'.
> Altro che un progetto: un rudere!
> ...


Le corna mica sono solo quelle scoperte


----------



## brenin (4 Marzo 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, è come dici.
> 
> Pensavo in questi giorni che l'altro, intendo un altro "intimo", Qualcuno e non chiunque, sia Qualcuno e lo divenga ogni giorno un po' di più, scambiandosi lo sguardo in queste circostanze.
> 
> ...


Per assicurare il buon esito della caccia, è necessario un numero variabile di individui che siano complici,risoluti e perfettamente inquadrati in una strategia improntata all'autoconservazione,Ma è altresì vero che nel branco non mancano conflitti e crudeltà.... si è roba complessa se si vuole paragonarla, per esempio, alla nostra società ( od a quella ipotizzata da Rousseau ). Però riconosciamo al comportamento dei lupi l'assenza totale di ipocrisia e meschinità che tanto contraddistinguono il modus vivendi dell'homo sapiens....


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Marzo 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Per assicurare il buon esito della caccia, è necessario un numero variabile di individui che siano complici,risoluti e perfettamente inquadrati in una strategia improntata all'autoconservazione,Ma è altresì vero che nel branco non mancano conflitti e crudeltà.... si è roba complessa se si vuole paragonarla, per esempio, alla nostra società ( od a quella ipotizzata da Rousseau ). Però riconosciamo al comportamento dei lupi l'assenza totale di ipocrisia e meschinità che tanto contraddistinguono il modus vivendi dell'homo sapiens....


 le bestie sono meglio delle perZoneh!!!!!1!!!!!
 
MA CRISTO.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Per assicurare il buon esito della caccia, è necessario un numero variabile di individui che siano complici,risoluti e perfettamente inquadrati in una strategia improntata all'autoconservazione,Ma è altresì vero che nel branco non mancano conflitti e crudeltà.... si è roba complessa se si vuole paragonarla, per esempio, alla nostra società ( od a quella ipotizzata da Rousseau ). Però riconosciamo al comportamento dei lupi l'assenza totale di ipocrisia e meschinità che tanto contraddistinguono il modus vivendi dell'homo sapiens....


Ci credo! Non hanno le competenze cognitive per poterlo essere.


----------



## Darietto (6 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh, magari il contesto in provincia è diverso, ma quelle che diventeranno mamme totali si vedono già in fase di fidanzamento, basta parlar loro di prospettive future.
> 
> ne ho sottomano diversi casi pure io.  va detto che in almeno 2-3 di questi casi, *il marito è in effetti un figlio supplementare* e nel ruolo ci sta anche bene


ne conosco parecchi di mariti con ruolo di figli supplementari. Alcuni entrano anche in competizione con i loro stessi figli per le attenzioni della madre.


----------



## ipazia (6 Marzo 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Per assicurare il buon esito della caccia, è necessario un numero variabile di individui che siano complici,risoluti e perfettamente inquadrati in una strategia improntata all'autoconservazione,Ma è altresì vero che nel branco non mancano conflitti e crudeltà.... si è roba complessa se si vuole paragonarla, per esempio, alla nostra società ( od a quella ipotizzata da Rousseau ). Però riconosciamo al comportamento dei lupi l'assenza totale di ipocrisia e meschinità che tanto contraddistinguono il modus vivendi dell'homo sapiens....


Vero. Concordo. 
E' complesso. E affascinante. 

Come è complesso oscillare fra autoconservazione di branco e crudeltà nel branco senza perdere il branco. 

Forse, facendo un passo indietro rispetto a ipocrisia e meschinità del sapiens, io mi sposterei verso il giudizio che costantemente annichilisce il sapiens e lo ripiega su se stesso.
Che il ripiegarsi sia sottostare al tribunale oppure sia lo sfuggire il tribunale stesso. (sin fondo è poi la stessa cosa).


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Alcuni entrano anche in competizione con i loro stessi figli per le attenzioni della madre.


Questo è sacrosanto. Se un maschio non chiede attenzioni in quei periodi può anche andare a scopare fuori che è la stessa cosa: una donna quando fa un figlio si centra sul figlio.
La natura é fatta bene.
E il maschio, in una società in cui non puoi prentendere alcunché da una femmina altrimenti diventa metoo deve chiedere.
Se per orgoglio non chiedi ti allontani. 
Se elemosini ti svaluti.
_Se stai scopando e il pupo piange, il pupo aspetta che papino abbia fatto orgasmare mammina. Se mammina si deconcentra, papino va a fare orgasmare un'altra, che tanto a mammina di papino jenefottencazzo_. 
Sarebbe opportuno chiarire questo passaggio direttamente in chiesa invece di tutte quelle stronzate sul _finché morte non ci separi._


----------



## Darietto (8 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è sacrosanto. Se un maschio non chiede attenzioni in quei periodi può anche andare a scopare fuori che è la stessa cosa: una donna quando fa un figlio si centra sul figlio.
> La natura é fatta bene.
> E il maschio, in una società in cui non puoi prentendere alcunché da una femmina altrimenti diventa metoo deve chiedere.
> Se per orgoglio non chiedi ti allontani.
> ...


Quando in una una coppia subentra un figlio (che non è proprietà esclusiva della donna), la coppia si centra anche sul figlio. Come è giusto che sia.
La natura è senza dubbio fatta bene.
Il maschio nella società a cui appartengo io *condivide *con la propria "femmina", non *pretende*.
Concetti come orgoglio, elemosinare ecc. riferiti ad un contesto familiare, li trovo estremamente squallidi, e nei modi in cui li descrivi anche estremamente misogeni. Ma in linea con quello che scrivi in corsivo: _se papino torna a casa stressato dal lavoro, mammina deve svuotare le palle a papino, altrimenti papino si arrabbia e va a farsele svuotare in un centro massaggi. _


----------



## patroclo (8 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quando in una una coppia subentra un figlio (che non è proprietà esclusiva della donna), la coppia si centra anche sul figlio. Come è giusto che sia.
> La natura è senza dubbio fatta bene.
> Il maschio nella società a cui appartengo io *condivide *con la propria "femmina", non *pretende*.
> Concetti come orgoglio, elemosinare ecc. riferiti ad un contesto familiare, li trovo estremamente squallidi, e nei modi in cui li descrivi anche estremamente misogeni. Ma in linea con quello che scrivi in corsivo: _se papino torna a casa stressato dal lavoro, mammina deve svuotare le palle a papino, altrimenti papino si arrabbia e va a farsele svuotare in un centro massaggi. _


Estremizzi, sono convinto che esitstano due entità diverse che sono "coppia" e "famiglia". Poi viste le inevitabili iterazioni una è sottoinsieme dell'altra.
Per me quando c'è lo scioglimento di una nell'altra c'è il disastro. La natura è fatta benissimo se consideriamo generare, e il consguente svezzamento della prole,  come elemento fondamentale per la sopravvivenza della specie. Diciamo che dovremmo essere abbastanza evoluti per differenziarci dalle altre specie animali e quindi avere aspettative diverse per la coppia. Che nel ragionamento "primordiale" la coppia in sè è una pura invenzione umana. Basta decidere cosa si vuole nella vita e magari non vedere la coppia esclusivamente come propedeutica alla famiglia


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quando in una una coppia subentra un figlio (che non è proprietà esclusiva della donna), la coppia si centra anche sul figlio. Come è giusto che sia.
> La natura è senza dubbio fatta bene.
> Il maschio nella società a cui appartengo io *condivide *con la propria "femmina", non *pretende*.
> Concetti come orgoglio, elemosinare ecc. riferiti ad un contesto familiare, li trovo estremamente squallidi, e nei modi in cui li descrivi anche estremamente misogeni. Ma in linea con quello che scrivi in corsivo: _se papino torna a casa stressato dal lavoro, mammina deve svuotare le palle a papino, altrimenti papino si arrabbia e va a farsele svuotare in un centro massaggi. _


 c'è una tale quantità di bias cognitivi nel tuo post Che per destrutturarli mi servirebbe una settimana. Tempo che non solo non possiedo, Ma che nemmeno ti meriti. Tua moglie ha fatto bene. ma benissimo. per lei. Peccato che tu non abbia colto l'occasione di questa esperienza per diventare meno un coglione.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Marzo 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Estremizzi, sono convinto che esitstano due entità diverse che sono "coppia" e "famiglia". Poi viste le inevitabili iterazioni una è sottoinsieme dell'altra.
> Per me quando c'è lo scioglimento di una nell'altra c'è il disastro. La natura è fatta benissimo se consideriamo generare, e il consguente svezzamento della prole,  come elemento fondamentale per la sopravvivenza della specie. Diciamo che dovremmo essere abbastanza evoluti per differenziarci dalle altre specie animali e quindi avere aspettative diverse per la coppia. Che nel ragionamento "primordiale" la coppia in sè è una pura invenzione umana. Basta decidere cosa si vuole nella vita e magari non vedere la coppia esclusivamente come propedeutica alla famiglia


Coppia e famiglia sono nemici naturali. E, se parliamo di "natura", é la coppia l'aberrazione. L'uomo _non è _monogamo.


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Coppia e famiglia sono nemici naturali. E, se parliamo di "natura", é la coppia l'aberrazione. L'uomo _non è _monogamo.


L'uomo inteso come umanità; che sennò l'otto marzo ti becchi del maschilista


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'uomo inteso come umanità; che sennò l'otto marzo ti becchi del maschilista


Cazzomenefrega


----------



## Darietto (9 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> c'è una tale quantità di bias cognitivi nel tuo post Che per destrutturarli mi servirebbe una settimana. Tempo che non solo non possiedo, Ma che nemmeno ti meriti. Tua moglie ha fatto bene. ma benissimo. per lei. Peccato che tu non abbia colto l'occasione di questa esperienza per diventare meno un coglione.


Eddai 'stufo, qualunque argomento può essere destrutturato. I bias cognitivi li interpreti sulla base di quale realtà, la tua?  Sembri una versione boriosa di Raniero, il personaggio di Verdone.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> Qualunque argomento può essere destrutturato.


Ma col cazzo proprio  
Ariecco il terrapiattista.


----------



## Darietto (9 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma col cazzo proprio
> Ariecco il terrapiattista.


l'unica cosa piatta qui è il tuo encefalogramma 

comunque, se lo dici te non posso che inchinarmi dinanzi al papero unico custode della Verità. 

"e di un papero che sa, fare solo qua qua qua" (cit)


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> l'unica cosa piatta qui è il tuo encefalogramma
> 
> comunque, se lo dici te non posso che inchinarmi dinanzi al papero unico custode della Verità.
> 
> "e di un papero che sa, fare solo qua qua qua" (cit)


Sempre profondissimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Marzo 2020)

La mamma totale mi si scopa e porta il covid in casa  
Focolaio in 3... 2... 1...
Vi terrò aggiornati.


----------



## stany (23 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mamma totale mi si scopa e porta il covid in casa
> Focolaio in 3... 2... 1...
> Vi terrò aggiornati.


Fedifrago


----------



## Darietto (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mamma totale mi si scopa e porta il covid in casa
> Focolaio in 3... 2... 1...
> Vi terrò aggiornati.


povere donne. Devono accontentarsi di quello che trovano sotto casa


----------



## stany (24 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> povere donne. Devono accontentarsi di quello che trovano sotto casa


Km zero.


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La mamma totale mi si scopa e porta il covid in casa
> Focolaio in 3... 2... 1...
> Vi terrò aggiornati.


Com'è che non vieni minimamente cazziato quassù?
Raccomandato anche in questo?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Com'è che non vieni minimamente cazziato quassù?
> Raccomandato anche in questo?


Battaglia persa.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Com'è che non vieni minimamente cazziato quassù?
> Raccomandato anche in questo?


Se quelli a cui sto sul cazzo parlano sotto sotto che vuoi da me?


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

Darietto ha detto:


> povere donne. Devono accontentarsi di quello che trovano sotto casa


Punti di vista. Se mi cercano con tutto il covid magari non è accontentarsi


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se quelli a cui sto sul cazzo parlano sotto sotto che vuoi da me?


È proprio questo! I cazziatoni per chi non rispetta le procedure non dovrebbero andare a simpatia


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> È proprio questo! I cazziatoni per chi non rispetta le procedure non dovrebbero andare a simpatia


 Ma sei matta? tutto va a simpatia. soprattutto qua sopra, dove Vedi persone esprimersi con dei contorcimenti che neanche I lombrichi infilzati per dire o non dire qualcosa a favore di questa o quella corrente. I cani sciolti sono sempre pochi.


----------



## Martes (24 Marzo 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sei matta? tutto va a simpatia. soprattutto qua sopra, dove Vedi persone esprimersi con dei contorcimenti che neanche I lombrichi infilzati per dire o non dire qualcosa a favore di questa o quella corrente. I cani sciolti sono sempre pochi.


Era appunto quello che volevo far notare


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Maggio 2020)

Quintana, settana


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Maggio 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Quintana, settana


Obluraschie?


----------



## Martes (9 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Obluraschie?


Eh???
Illuminateci!
...magari con lampade settana...


----------



## stany (9 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Eh???
> Illuminateci!
> ...magari con lampade settana...


----------

